# Cafe Convo #130: Shadows, Amandas, and Megs, Oh Mods!



## Distracted (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## Nello (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## Mael (Mar 12, 2016)

That's kind of inaccurate.

Dorothy doesn't look Finnish enough.

The scarecrow doesn't look Swedish and culturally submissive enough.

The tin man is Jewish/Israeli and thus will never get a heart.

The lion has gotta be Zero.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 12, 2016)

Funny how I used to watch that film every Christmas, and now it has been over a decade. When I have children, they will come with a huge amount of nostalgia.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 12, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]DR8m8Bfw6FY[/YOUTUBE]

20 years from now, those videos will be salt in an open wound.


----------



## Krory (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 12, 2016)

Gunners said:


> Funny how I used to watch that film every Christmas, and now it has been over a decade. When I have children, they will come with a huge amount of nostalgia.



I have a mandatory list of holiday movies, of which the past year was the first time I didn't fulfill...of movies I watch anytime from December 18-25:

Home Alone 1 & 2
A Christmas Story
A Christmas Carol (Patrick Stewart's)
Gremlins 
The old stop-motion films of Rudolph and Santa Claus
Jingle All the Way
Batman Returns
Die Hard

Since each of these flims came out, or since I first got a hole of them, I have always tried to watch them every Christmas season.


----------



## Amanda (Mar 12, 2016)

^ My Christmas movies are The Snowman, It's a Wonderful Life and marathoning the entire BBC Pride and Prejudice series.


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 12, 2016)

Rey said:


>



I've seen a lot of those but that one is being saved.



			
				mr.shadow said:
			
		

> Well, that's gonna depend on the content, but generally you should be safe.
> 
> I want to avoid deleting whole posts or threads unless I'm left with no choice, so what I'll try to do is take out the offending elements but leave as much in as possible so that others can understand what the discussion was about.



Don't be the first mod to get these hands.


----------



## Krory (Mar 12, 2016)

Krampus is now the only Christmas movie I need.


----------



## baconbits (Mar 13, 2016)

Whoa, when did shadow get modded?


----------



## Krory (Mar 13, 2016)

baconbits said:


> Whoa, when did shadow get modded?



I think like two days ago? Amanda was today, I believe.

Well, it's after midnight here so that's a bit off but yeah.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 13, 2016)

Mael said:


> That's kind of inaccurate.
> 
> Dorothy doesn't look Finnish enough.
> 
> ...



I thought. 
Lion: distracted, kind of the king of the mods.
Dorothy: Amanda of course
Tin man: mega, has been mod for a long time but got a bit rusty.
Scarecrow: has to be shaddoes because. 1. Process of elimination. 2. White as a Swedish guy.


----------



## Xyloxi (Mar 13, 2016)

baconbits said:


> Whoa, when did shadow get modded?



Shadow and Amanda seem to have broken the Caf? rule of mods being Jewish and/or gay.


----------



## Saishin (Mar 13, 2016)

Amanda-chan is a moderator too


----------



## Nello (Mar 13, 2016)

Things are looking good for the future of the cafe


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 13, 2016)

Yup yup yup!


----------



## Catamount (Mar 13, 2016)

Amanda 

cheering up for you!


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 13, 2016)

Got the ultimate closing a thread gif for you to use amanda.

*Link Removed*

Or perhaps this should be both Amanda's and Shadow's cleaning up the threads gif.


----------



## dr_shadow (Mar 13, 2016)

Alwaysmind said:


> Or perhaps this should be both Amanda's and Shadow's cleaning up the threads gif.



Trying to decide if that's racist or just hilarious.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 13, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> Trying to decide if that's racist or just hilarious.



So much for wanting to find a gif that fitted the mod. 

And I liked that show too.


----------



## Nello (Mar 13, 2016)

Alwaysmind said:


> Got the ultimate closing a thread gif for you to use amanda.
> 
> *Link Removed*
> 
> Or perhaps this should be both Amanda's and Shadow's cleaning up the threads gif.



    .


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 13, 2016)

But I call dibs on this one 


But yeah, you guys should totally use the Moomins gif


----------



## dr_shadow (Mar 13, 2016)

I was joking of course. ^^

It was mostly a reference to the fact that all Swedish kids who grew up in the 90's have seen the Moomin tv show, yet most of us have not actually visited Finland. 

Therefore one of our main associations for the country is that "Finland is where Moomin is from!", which I think the Finns are tired of hearing about by now.

The dialogue in the show is in the Finnish dialect of Swedish, rather than in Standard Swedish as spoken in Sweden. The difference is about as big as that between American and British English.

For most of us, the Moomin show was the first time we realized there were actually other dialects of our language than our own. People therefore think of Finno-Swedish as "Moomin-speak" and will endlessly giggle at this fact whenever for instance Finnish politicians speak on tv.

We usually mean no harm by it, but I personally think it comes off as ignorant that we know nothing about our neighboring country except what we learned from a 20-year old show that doesn't even take place in the real world.


----------



## Amanda (Mar 13, 2016)

How could anyone ever get tired of the Moomins? Moomins are love! Moomins are life!


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Mar 13, 2016)

I remember this show. Animated by Japaneses.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 13, 2016)

Moomins were awesome. I do remember that freaky episode with the lady of the cold.


----------



## Nello (Mar 13, 2016)

Damn, that looks familiar. Don't really remember anything about her though. But I do remember the episode where they make a massive airship. That episode was intense and honestly pretty scary.

Also those electrical ghosts or whatever. And the big purple winter monster.

I'm not really sure why the Finns want to scare their kids so much but they did a good job.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Mar 13, 2016)

I don't remember episodes.  I used to randomly watch the show in the morning before going to school.  I just remember the opening.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 13, 2016)

Le M?le Absolu said:


> I don't remember episodes.  I used to randomly watch the show in the morning before going to school.  I just remember the opening.



I mostly remember the opening. It was vert soothing.


----------



## Saishin (Mar 13, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> Trying to decide if that's racist or just hilarious.


Finally we have a social democrat among these right winger moderators


----------



## Amanda (Mar 13, 2016)

The Groke isn't evil, just very lonely. Unfortunately for her, everyone fears her. Afaik, the author was thinking of a very ugly girl when creating her. 

[YOUTUBE]Pvi1sPryYyc[/YOUTUBE]

The Lady of Cold was pretty scary too:

[YOUTUBE]IxJ-UzW99uU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dr_shadow (Mar 13, 2016)

Seems like Moomin is somewhat a conservative story. xD

The characters had best stay in the safety of their idyllic, pastoral Moomin Valley, because everything in the rest of the world WANTS TO KILL YOU.

Even the Valley itself in dangerous in winter, then the Moomins generally hibernate. If you go outdoors in winter YOU DIE, apparently.

Then again you could say it's actually a story against prejudice, since a lot of the scary-looking things turn out to actually not be dangerous.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 13, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> Seems like Moomin is somewhat a conservative story. xD
> 
> The characters had best stay in the safety of their idyllic, pastoral Moomin Valley, because everything in the rest of the world WANTS TO KILL YOU.
> 
> ...




I was about to say that. Seems like the moral of the story is to stay inside and don't venture off without an adult.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Mar 13, 2016)

Saishin said:


> Finally we have a social democrat among these right winger moderators



A bunch of Nordic socialists.


----------



## Toby (Mar 13, 2016)

Alwaysmind said:


> Moomins were awesome. I do remember that freaky episode with the lady of the cold.



One of my first nightmares. 

The episode taught me not to make snowhorses unless I'm okay with girls taking them away from me.

Truly a conservative set of values at play here. Men should just serve women and not question the magical domain of nature. Be warned, this will happen to you all.


----------



## Distracted (Mar 13, 2016)

Saishin said:


> Finally we have a social democrat among these right winger moderators



I'm probably the most right wing of the moderators of the cafe.  I just don't like letting people know what my opinions are here cause then everyone screams bias.


----------



## Amanda (Mar 13, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> Seems like Moomin is somewhat a conservative story. xD
> 
> The characters had best stay in the safety of their idyllic, pastoral Moomin Valley, because everything in the rest of the world WANTS TO KILL YOU.
> 
> ...




I disagree. Actually it's quite a Bohemian story, I think.

Apart from the Constable, who isn't even an authority figure in the story, they live in a happy little self-governing community. 

Moomin always dreams of the far away lands, and would want to follow Snufkin into them, but to his great sadness he isn't allowed to. So Snufkin leaves in the autumn and returns in the spring, like a migratory bird.

Moominpappa used to have adventures in his wild youth, and still fondly remembers them. In fact all of them are adventurous and brave and like to search new places, with the exception of Sniff, who's a coward. 

The characters don't care about being rich, again with the exception of Sniff. The most obvious cases are Snufkin, who says you should never own more than you can carry in a back-bag, and the attitude the Moomins have to gold. They thought it was pretty but kinda useless, and ended up using it to pave Moominmamma's flower garden as if they were stones.

Little My is a tomboy. The Snork is a scientist and an inventor. Alice becomes a witch. Etc.

And... you do know Tove Jansson was a lesbian? And the reason Moomin and Snork Maiden look so similar is said to be because of this? 

The story just doesn't seem particularly conservative to me. True there are dangers and true they live in a beautiful valley, but the characters are always ready to meet those dangers and indeed readily embrace all the weird things they encounter, often making new friends.


----------



## Krory (Mar 13, 2016)

Needs more Daisy Ridley gifs, tbh tbf fam


----------



## Nello (Mar 13, 2016)

^ If you haven't seen Saturno's sig yet, it's pretty good


----------



## Krory (Mar 13, 2016)

Nello said:


> ^ If you haven't seen Saturno's sig yet, it's pretty good



I have, unfortunately. Get that Twilight/50 Shades shit outta here.


----------



## Nello (Mar 13, 2016)

How can you be mad at that cute face

You're just jelly you're not Kylo


----------



## Krory (Mar 13, 2016)

Nello said:


> How can you be mad at that cute face
> 
> You're just jelly you're not Kylo



If anything, I'd be jealous of Finn.  Affection from both Rey _and_ Poe? Yup.


----------



## Mael (Mar 13, 2016)

It was wise of them to cast Denzel as Finn.

Or was that Idris?


----------



## Nello (Mar 13, 2016)

Who even is Poe 

I'd rather be the guy that Rey settles down with after the last movie. Everyone knows the black guy always dies


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 13, 2016)

Shit my 60 yrold mom says:

"The japanese samurai and the buddhist who set themselves on fire to protest are just like the people in  ISIS."
--------
Me: they went to San fransico for new years eve.

Mom: What's  San Francisco ?
-----
"I heard Donald Trumps family came from germany they fled during WW2 they clearly must be Nazis"
------


----------



## Mael (Mar 13, 2016)

Unless you're Morgan Freeman.

He's God.


----------



## Krory (Mar 13, 2016)

Nello said:


> Who even is Poe
> 
> I'd rather be the guy that Rey settles down with after the last movie. Everyone knows the black guy always dies



Don't you remember? He's the "white man" everyone said made the movie (and Abrams) racist because the "white guy" gave the black guy a name, just like a "slave name." 

What about Lando? 

Real talk, I love Kylo as a character and Adam Driver did a fantastic job with portraying it but "Reylo" is something out of Stephanie Meyer's Guide For Abusive Relationship Based Solely Upon Physical Appearance.

And God pray for those fans that think them being related would make it "better."


----------



## Mael (Mar 13, 2016)

So basically fans of that are SS fans?


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 13, 2016)

I hope Lando comes back!!!


----------



## Krory (Mar 13, 2016)

makeoutparadise said:


> I hope Lando comes back!!!



Well, Billy Dee Williams said he would definitely do it if asked back in December, but they hadn't approached him about being in Episode VIII yet. Previously though he felt pretty confident he'd be asked in at some point, especially since fans consider him part of the "original cast" even though he feels the contrary since he didn't come into it until the second movie.

But if they ask him he will and even after getting Ewan McGregor to come back for that little Obi-Wan cameo, I can't see them leaving him out _completely_ - especially when they've already brought back characters like Ackbar and Nien Nunb.


----------



## Mael (Mar 13, 2016)

Wedge apparently refuses to come back.

Poe ain't shit to Master Antilles.


----------



## Nello (Mar 13, 2016)

Mael said:


> Unless you're Morgan Freeman.
> 
> He's God.


Morgan Freeman and Keanu Reeves are immortal.


Rey said:


> Don't you remember? He's the "white man" everyone said made the movie (and Abrams) racist because the "white guy" gave the black guy a name, just like a "slave name."
> 
> Real talk, I love Kylo as a character and Adam Driver did a fantastic job with portraying it but "Reylo" is something out of Stephanie Meyer's Guide For Abusive Relationship Based Solely Upon Physical Appearance.
> 
> And God pray for those fans that think them being related would make it "better."


Are you saying my mama gave me a slave name when I was a baby? 

Kylo is alright but I wish he was a bit less like an angsty teenager. I guess he takes after his granddad more than his dad.


> What about Lando?



[YOUTUBE]CxK_nA2iVXw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Mar 13, 2016)

There's also some speculation due to their filming in Dubrovnik starting this month - there's rumors floating around that they're using the setting there for the setting of Corellia, where they'll feature Lando. Also rumors that they're using an souvenir shop (which a few shots were snapped of) as Maz Kanata's new place.

But they're trying their damnedest to keep it covered up because people that have been trying to spy on it see people wrapped up in black cloaks going into and out of the set and it seems less like an actual costume and more like they're trying to hide who they are.


----------



## Krory (Mar 13, 2016)

Nello said:


> Are you saying my mama gave me a slave name when I was a baby?



Are you black and your mother white?  If so, yes. But yeah, people made a huge deal over that (even though... you know... Poe/Oscar Isaac isn't white).




> Kylo is alright but I wish he was a bit less like an angsty teenager. I guess he takes after his granddad more than his dad.



That's why I like Kylo, we've had too much of characters like Vader, Maul, Palpatine, Dooku, Grievous. Kylo actually seems like a better version of what Anakin _should_ have been. He's angsty but not intolerably so and not as constantly whiny and he's significantly better at portraying emotions and facial expressions than what was done with Anakin (which could either be the actor or George Lucas - I'm more willing to bet the latter). It's made pretty clear he's not even a fully-trained Sith (or Jedi for that matter), so it makes it more interesting that the perceived "Dragon" is something more of a whelp.

The presence of Hux helps balance things out, he was great in that role, a much more fascist and dedicate version of Tarkin. Add to that that Phasma should have a bigger role coming up (and now Benicio del Toro is playing another villain), should make things very interesting.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 13, 2016)

Lets hope mace wundu survived the fall


----------



## Nello (Mar 13, 2016)

Rey said:


> Are you black and your mother white?  If so, yes. But yeah, people made a huge deal over that (even though... you know... Poe/Oscar Isaac isn't white).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, i'm just saying that my mom picked a name for me and appearantly that means I have a slave name 

I like the idea of inner turmoil and all that, but he seems kind of immature. Maybe i'm just saying that because he looks young though.


----------



## Krory (Mar 13, 2016)

Nello said:


> No, i'm just saying that my mom picked a name for me and appearantly that means I have a slave name
> 
> I like the idea of inner turmoil and all that, but he seems kind of immature. Maybe i'm just saying that because he looks young though.



That seems to be the intention. He's not fully trained and comparatively at least to the likes of Dooku, Palpatine, and Vader, he is young. He's still almost 30 (was said to be "around 29 or 30") but he's been conflicted and as Rey pointed out as a lot to live up to and is uncertain of his ability to do it, yet still feels he is privileged in his lineage.


----------



## Amanda (Mar 13, 2016)

makeoutparadise said:


> Lets hope mace wundu survived the fall



Criminal misuse of Samuel, that whole character... He didn't even get to shout at people.


----------



## Overwatch (Mar 13, 2016)

Based TR8R needs to pull through.


----------



## Krory (Mar 13, 2016)

Overwatch said:


> Based TR8R needs to pull through.



Although many don't survive the bowcaster, it was teased when they revealed the character's identity saying "Let's hope we haven't seen the last of him." 

But it would be interesting if Zeroes was the only surviving member of Finn's former group, since Slip already died on Jakku. Could make for an interesting showdown between the two.


----------



## Black Superman (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## Mael (Mar 13, 2016)

OK that's actually kind of funny…


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Mar 13, 2016)

It's incredible how from Hungary to France,  the white women are so physically different. The faces are definitely not the same.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 13, 2016)

Id like to think if r2d2 was was a human hed be the cool black guy and c3p0 the posh richboy


----------



## dr_shadow (Mar 13, 2016)

makeoutparadise said:


> Id like to think if r2d2 was was a human hed be the cool black guy and c3p0 the posh richboy



Actor Anthony Daniels said somewhere that he plays C-3PO "kind of like an English butler".


----------



## Mael (Mar 13, 2016)

It's interesting how they're working the post-Return of the Jedi in with all this, now incorporating Poe's parents who fought in the Battle of Endor.

My one bother is that the new SW didn't even consider Boba Fett surviving.  The EU made it so badass when he was like "The Sarlaac found me...indigestible."

But hey now with Han Solo dead it's like...what's the point?


----------



## Krory (Mar 13, 2016)

They're both still getting their own Anthology films at least.

All that matters is getting Ewan McGregor to do the Obi-Wan Anthology, though.


----------



## D4nc3Style (Mar 13, 2016)

Nello said:


> ^ If you haven't seen Saturno's sig yet, it's pretty good



That gif is amazing.


----------



## Mael (Mar 13, 2016)

Rey said:


> They're both still getting their own Anthology films at least.
> 
> All that matters is getting Ewan McGregor to do the Obi-Wan Anthology, though.



Boba Fett is?

Good.

Honestly for all the badassery he displayed in movie, story, comic (fights Vader and survives), and game, going into the Sarlaac was a bitch maneuver to pull on him.


----------



## Krory (Mar 13, 2016)

Mael said:


> Boba Fett is?
> 
> Good.
> 
> Honestly for all the badassery he displayed in movie, story, comic (fights Vader and survives), and game, going into the Sarlaac was a bitch maneuver to pull on him.



There is supposed to be a Boba Fett movie, yes. Though last heard (back in winter/late fall) they were having some trouble conceptualizing a movie for a character who they wanted to be menacing yet still be a "hero" of his own film (that obviously is still suitable for the Disney name).

Though I imagine having Rogue One, Episodes VIII and IX, and the Han Solo/Chewie movie are a more focal point right now as it's supposed to come out in 2018 (following Episode VIII in 2017 and Rogue One this year).

There were rumors of Fett appearing in Rogue One but those were debunked, I think.


----------



## Mael (Mar 13, 2016)

Kinda just wonder what he purpose will be.  In the EU is was pretty much fucking with Han Solo and then establishing/resolving tensions with his daughter.


----------



## Krory (Mar 13, 2016)

The original rumor for Rogue One was that he was the bounty hunter, sent by Vader, to hunt down the rebels that stole the Death Star plans.

Of course he obviously fails so that'd be pretty anticlimactic.  And a big smear on his record.

But that seems to be the dilemma they're at - they _want_ to use him, but not sure how. Maybe he'll pop up in the Han Solo movie then. They aren't filming for a year so plenty to happen, I suppose.


----------



## Krory (Mar 13, 2016)

Man...

The Han Solo shortlist is.... not very exciting.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 13, 2016)

I should have gotten the title 

"Nordic Revolution"


----------



## Mael (Mar 14, 2016)

No you shouldn't have.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 14, 2016)

Who's title was this?  Because it's just awful.


----------



## baconbits (Mar 14, 2016)

Distracted probably made it up on his own.  I don't have an issue with it, tho.  I'm looking forward to seeing how the Cafe will be with these new mods.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 14, 2016)

baconbits said:


> Distracted probably made it up on his own.



Explains everything.


----------



## Krory (Mar 14, 2016)

Shame that this probably isn't newsworthy to most people.  And there's probably not a good source anyway.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 14, 2016)

Vidya is far removed from most people's minds when there are more serious issues yes.


----------



## Krory (Mar 14, 2016)

Then again, it's mostly BL mangaka so.......


----------



## Krory (Mar 14, 2016)

Mider T said:


> Vidya is far removed from most people's minds when there are more serious issues yes.



Well, it's not just vidya, so....


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 14, 2016)

Finally got the guts to clear out my clog of a signature.
Looks a bit better now.


----------



## Mael (Mar 14, 2016)

Rey said:


> Shame that this probably isn't newsworthy to most people.  And there's probably not a good source anyway.



Meanwhile Japan laughs the measure out of the room.


----------



## baconbits (Mar 14, 2016)

Morning, folks.  Still no little bacon #2.  Mama bacon ain't happy.  How you guys doing?


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 14, 2016)

When is your wife due?


----------



## Mael (Mar 14, 2016)

Jesus bacon, that sucks.

My sister-in-law went through the same issue.


----------



## baconbits (Mar 14, 2016)

NaS said:


> When is your wife due?



Last week on Monday.

@Mael

Yeah, its no fun for anyone.  People keep asking my wife about it.  She's a very cheerful person but she's this close to snapping out.


----------



## Mael (Mar 14, 2016)

Stubborn kid.  I forgot, was gender determined?


----------



## Gunners (Mar 14, 2016)

Yeah, I think you asked before and he said they are having a son. All the best Baconbits.


----------



## baconbits (Mar 14, 2016)

Thanks boys.  And yes, its a boy.  Enough about that tho since even I'm at my end with this baby.  How was your weekend?  Anybody notice any changes since mr. shadow started his reign?


----------



## dr_shadow (Mar 14, 2016)

baconbits said:


> Anybody notice any changes since mr. shadow started his reign?



I think Amanda has started out more activist than me, to be honest.

So far I haven't been "going out of my way" to find offensive posts. But when I see anything that is obviously inappropriate, I'll deal with it.

Feel free to alert me if you see anything suspicious though.


----------



## Distracted (Mar 14, 2016)

baconbits said:


> Thanks boys.  And yes, its a boy.  Enough about that tho since even I'm at my end with this baby.  How was your weekend?  Anybody notice any changes since mr. shadow started his reign?



I haven't had to nuke any threads lately.


----------



## Mael (Mar 14, 2016)

Oh shit son.  Double-backed bacon.

Now you'll have two challengers to your mic...because I know you'd fold like a bad poker hand if it was a little girl challenging.

I only say this because if I had a little girl I'd do the same thing...fold under pressure.


----------



## Nello (Mar 14, 2016)

It's been a real nightmare. As soon as Distracted goes to sleep, the monsters come out and troll innocent people with temp bans and editing their posts to include nazi propaganda. They made me put on a skirt and dance for them in a skype video call so they wouldn't permaban me


----------



## Savior (Mar 14, 2016)

baconbits said:


> Morning, folks.  Still no little bacon #2.  Mama bacon ain't happy.  How you guys doing?



Are you having a home delivery or at the hospital?


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 14, 2016)

baconbits said:


> Morning, folks.  Still no little bacon #2.  Mama bacon ain't happy.


I got some stories about birth that might amuse you and pass the time while you're waiting

The story goes that my grandmother was 4 days in labor with my father, concerned  he did the only thing he thought he could do, and went to a nearby daosit temple to make an offering and pray for a safe birth. When he a arrived he handed a the abbot  the money but before my grandfather could explain who he was and Why he was there, the Daoist priest interrupted and said "Your son is born,  go and see your wife."  Leaving him dumb struck.

---------
One day at my family's restaurant some american family friends who were expecting their child were debating the benifits of having a natural birth at home or going to the hospital. Mrs. Mui an old chinese lady stared them dead in the eyes and said "let me tell you about natural birth..."  

She then told the story about how she went into labor when it was raining badly in her village, she eventually found herself a chair and started to push just as the water was flooding into her house and rose just above her waist when the baby finally came out. With help she scooped up the baby in her arms and climbed up on the roof with the cord still attaching both of them together.

My dad asked her what how she cut the cord she only replied by nashing her teeth and making a tearing motion with her off hand


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 14, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> I think Amanda has started out more activist than me, to be honest.
> 
> So far I haven't been "going out of my way" to find offensive posts. But when I see anything that is obviously inappropriate, I'll deal with it.
> 
> Feel free to alert me if you see anything suspicious though.



I want to see Qin dynasty leagalist Mr. Shadow as mod!

"Please Mr. Shadow have mercy!!"

Shadow:" Li Si what is the punishment for flameposting?"

Li Si " He should be Permed"


----------



## Krory (Mar 14, 2016)

That's hardcore, yo.


----------



## Saishin (Mar 14, 2016)

Beware, the Ides of March are coming


----------



## baconbits (Mar 14, 2016)

Mael said:


> Oh shit son.  Double-backed bacon.
> 
> Now you'll have two challengers to your mic...because I know you'd fold like a bad poker hand if it was a little girl challenging.
> 
> I only say this because if I had a little girl I'd do the same thing...fold under pressure.



Lol.  I'm kind of a strict father, tho.  I don't think the cute smile would work on me.  My nieces are very cute and I have no issue giving them a quick swat when its necessary.



Nello said:


> It's been a real nightmare. As soon as Distracted goes to sleep, the monsters come out and troll innocent people with temp bans and editing their posts to include nazi propaganda. They made me put on a skirt and dance for them in a skype video call so they wouldn't permaban me



I believe it.  And I hear that because he's so left wing Distracted says all rep should be distributed equally.  Those with the highest rep MUST positively rep the worst posters 90% of the time in honor of Bernie Sanders.  I'm only allowed to make 1 post a day outside of this convo.



Savior said:


> Are you having a home delivery or at the hospital?



Hospital.



makeoutparadise said:


> I got some stories about birth that might amuse you and pass the time while you're waiting



Are you trying to give me nightmares, MOP?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 14, 2016)

Omer Aziz...I am beginning to see why someone like SoG would be willing to rely on Salon to bolster his narrative. His arguments when discussing the matters of Islam are extremely similar to this individual's. Particularly trying to shift the topic into purely a matter of geopolitics and denying the clear religious motives and influence.


----------



## Mael (Mar 14, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Omer Aziz...I am beginning to see why someone like SoG would be willing to rely on Salon to bolster his narrative. His arguments when discussing the matters of Islam are extremely similar to this individual's. Particularly trying to shift the topic into purely a matter of geopolitics and denying the clear religious motives and influence.



And it's always, somehow, the fault of ebul Murkans or Jews. 

It's like clockwork.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 14, 2016)

Hunter x Hunter is coming back.


----------



## baconbits (Mar 14, 2016)

Its going to be a great month.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 14, 2016)

Aziz' arguments are strikingly similar. Even the immediate accusations of Islamophobia, and using that as well to mean racism against ethnic groups that tend to be Muslim. Not even an acknowledgment or concession on the matter of collateral damage. Instead completely blaming American or Israeli forces for the deaths of Middle Eastern citizens in skirmishes or conflicts, despite a clear restraint from both powers.

Also, Islamophobia. Dumb word.

We don't have "Christianophobia" to my knowledge or "Judaismophobia". I aso don't like how more than the followers of the aforementioned two, apologists and those of the Islamic faith seem to be more quick to accuse a critic of bigotry than acknowledge what they are actually saying.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 14, 2016)

Gunners said:


> Hunter x Hunter is coming back.





baconbits said:


> Its going to be a great month.



But for how long...?


----------



## EJ (Mar 14, 2016)

Oh shit, um.


----------



## EJ (Mar 14, 2016)

WOAH WOW!

HUNTER X HUNTER IS COMING BACK!?


----------



## Mael (Mar 14, 2016)

H x H?  Meh.

Diamond is Unbreakable is coming April 1.

If you want actual quality without the cocktease, go for that.

It's a beautiful Duwang after all...

*chew*


----------



## Krory (Mar 14, 2016)

So what will finish first, Hunter x Hunter or Berserk?


----------



## Mael (Mar 14, 2016)

Ffs...JoJoLion will be animated by the time H x H and/or Berserk ever finish.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 14, 2016)

He'll probably be back for 9 chapters, 20 tops.


----------



## EJ (Mar 14, 2016)




----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 14, 2016)

baconbits said:


> Are you trying to give me nightmares, MOP?



happy birthday bacon 2.0


----------



## Mael (Mar 14, 2016)

Gunners said:


> He'll probably be back for 9 chapters, 20 tops.



So basically 9 weeks and then he'll call hiatus for 2.5 years?

Wow.

That takes balls.

At least Based Araki doesn't quit.  But to be fair, Araki is also immortal.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 14, 2016)

I didnt know HXH creator was the same guy as yuyu hakusho


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 14, 2016)

I've known that for a very long time now. He also made another series called Level E, not quite as famous but fairly successful.


----------



## Mael (Mar 14, 2016)

Josuke/Okuyasu >>> Yusuke/Kuwabara comeatmebro10/10


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 14, 2016)

Mael said:


> Josuke/Okuyasu >>> Yusuke/Kuwabara comeatmebro10/10



Bitch please killlua > Hiei


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 14, 2016)

God, Mael. shut up.


----------



## baconbits (Mar 14, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> But for how long...?



That was my joke... its only going to be a month.



Seto Kaiba said:


> God, Mael. shut up.



What he said doesn't deserve a slap down.  He has a right to like his homoerotic manga.


----------



## EJ (Mar 14, 2016)

Did someone say homoerotic?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 14, 2016)

I like JJBA too but every goddamn time...


----------



## Mider T (Mar 14, 2016)

Mael is literally the only person talking about JJBA


----------



## Mael (Mar 14, 2016)

baconbits said:


> What he said doesn't deserve a slap down.  He has a right to like his homoerotic manga.





Flow said:


> Did someone say homoerotic?



...



Seto Kaiba said:


> I like JJBA too but every goddamn time...



Looks like my attempt to rile you up worked well.

But there's nothing wrong with pointing out the obvious that HxH keeps getting shit-canned or put on hiatus by either a lazy or apathetic artist while the other keeps rolling along.


----------



## EJ (Mar 14, 2016)

HxH shits on the failure known as JJBA though.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 14, 2016)

Savior said:


> Are you having a home delivery or at the hospital?



He lives in America.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 14, 2016)

I find the art for JJBA unappealing. I have not checked out and I doubt I ever will.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 14, 2016)

I think the art was at its peak in part 4, and went downhill from there.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 14, 2016)

Mider T said:


> He lives in America.



Yeah so the bills for a real hospital will bankrupt the shit out of him its five grand for a kid these days


----------



## Mael (Mar 14, 2016)

Flow said:


> HxH shits on the failure known as JJBA though.



Right that's why it never goes anywhere or doesn't get featured in the Louvre.


----------



## EJ (Mar 14, 2016)

Mael said:


> Right that's why it never goes anywhere or doesn't get featured in the Louvre.



HxH has better writing and character development as well.


----------



## Mael (Mar 14, 2016)

Flow said:


> HxH has better writing and character development as well.



But it follows a different format, where it's continuous with one central cast.  JJBA follows the Joestars but it's a new JoJo EVERY. TIME.

A couple parts falter but I fail to see where it lacks character development, especially outta ones like Stardust Crusaders or Battle Tendency.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 14, 2016)

The Gawker vs Hogan trial is amusing. Such shameless hypocrisy.


----------



## EJ (Mar 14, 2016)

Mael said:


> But it follows a different format, where it's continuous with one central cast.  JJBA follows the Joestars but it's a new JoJo EVERY. TIME.
> 
> A couple parts falter but I fail to see where it lacks character development, especially outta ones like Stardust Crusaders or Battle Tendency.



I didn't say it lacked character development..


----------



## Mael (Mar 14, 2016)

You mean on Gawker's end?  Yeah.

I just remembered that Macho Man guest voiced in Dexter's Lab. 

Nostalgia.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 14, 2016)

Of course.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 14, 2016)

Read the first 3 parts of JJBA and didn't like a single one of them. The art is completely off-putting and I didn't care for the plot in any of them. The third was my favorite of the 3 though.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 14, 2016)

Mael said:


> You mean on Gawker's end?  Yeah.
> 
> I just remembered that Macho Man guest voiced in Dexter's Lab.
> 
> Nostalgia.



He died too soon. In contrast to Hogan, you often hear nothing but good things about Savage.


----------



## dr_shadow (Mar 14, 2016)

Back to watching Shippuden (season 2), and it's funny how the characters I identify with the most now are Kakashi and Yamato rather than Naruto and Sakura.

Because in real life I'm now about the same age as them (mid-20's), and as a PHD candidate I do get to teach undergraduate students of my own. So I can relate to what they're going through.

Kind of strange, since when I first started Naruto I was about 14 and could never have imagined that I'd ever be in a position of authority.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 14, 2016)

To relate to Naruto or Sakura you'd have to be a real headcase.


----------



## Mael (Mar 14, 2016)

I thought it difficult relating to ANY Nardo character.


----------



## Krory (Mar 14, 2016)

Better than the chick that related to Hidan...


----------



## Gunners (Mar 14, 2016)

KY was the worst. I remember her negging me because I enjoyed Envy getting cooked by Roy Mustang. She was a fucking freak.


----------



## dr_shadow (Mar 14, 2016)

Rey said:


> Better than the chick that related to Hidan...



Is that a filler character?


----------



## Gunners (Mar 14, 2016)

Nah, he is the masochist/sadist who killed Asuma.


----------



## dr_shadow (Mar 14, 2016)

Gunners said:


> Nah, he is the masochist/sadist who killed Asuma.



I know who Hidan is, but there was talk of some "relative" of his.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 14, 2016)

Oh, he was talking about a user on this site, as in she felt empathy for the character.


----------



## dr_shadow (Mar 14, 2016)

Oooh...

That's disturbing. 

And why do all the male Akatsuki have weird groupies?


----------



## Krory (Mar 14, 2016)

Nah, I mean a member who "related" to him on a deep, emotional level. She was in love with him, made several posts in the Bath House about how sexy he is, how she gets off on the idea of being impaled by him (both literally and figuratively, if you know what I mean) and asked silly questions like if swallowing sperm could affect a pregnancy because she wanted to have Hidan's baby but also taste him.

Then there were a slew of Library threads of her trying to get "advice" for writing an anti-Shikamaru fanfic in which she would portray him as a sadistic child-murderer, hellbent on murdering Hidan's baby because he's sick and twisted unlike Hidan, who was a good father. Got angry at people who disagreed with her characterization of both.

Used to go by nagakos bunny but changed it, Brooke something.


----------



## dr_shadow (Mar 14, 2016)

Yeah, one of THOSE girls. I used to know one like that too, but her obsession was Deidara.

Long ago there was also an Orochimaru (!) one.

I know about the whole "bad boys are hot" thing, but Jesus...


----------



## Krory (Mar 14, 2016)

Yeah, KY and this chick took it waaaaaay too far. Even I don't get like that for my waifus.


----------



## dr_shadow (Mar 14, 2016)

I don't think I have a Naruto crush since none of the female characters are really developed enough for me to care. Even Sakura, the female lead, has basically just one personality trait (Sasuke-kun!!!). Though she got better in Part 2.

I guess I liked Anko back in the Chunin arc, but she's long vanished from the story. Tsunade is also obviously a sympathetic character (not just because of the tits), but since becoming Hokage she also doesn't really do anything except sit in her office.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 14, 2016)

KY was for Deidara, Envy, and Kimblee.
Kaen Mikami was for Hidan.


----------



## Mael (Mar 14, 2016)

Both equally fucked up.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 14, 2016)

Kaen Mikami was for Deidara too. She was the one who made that thread asking if it would be a good idea to blow herself up to prove her love for him after all...


----------



## Mael (Mar 14, 2016)

Makes me wonder why we haven't instilled public beatings...


----------



## Distracted (Mar 15, 2016)

Oh ky, I have stories about her you guys will never hear.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 15, 2016)

Do tell...


----------



## Krory (Mar 15, 2016)

I remember when you'd get threatened with a ban for even mentioning her name.


----------



## EJ (Mar 15, 2016)

KY and that Hidan person had extreme issues.

Another issue that contributed to it was people targeting them knowing they weren't right in the head. It was entertaining for them to watch someone snap and to act out to what they dictated.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 15, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> I can understand why Mael have a slight dislike for disdain for pc crap



Yeah but Mael goes overboard with it.



Distracted said:


> Oh ky, I have stories about her you guys will never hear.



What the wrist-biting?  Yeah I saw the leaks.


----------



## Nello (Mar 15, 2016)

Jesus christ I really missed out on this forum's glory days


----------



## Mider T (Mar 15, 2016)




----------



## dr_shadow (Mar 15, 2016)

That brings to mind, what is the worst non-parody super power?

Or worst Naruto ninja power?

For the latter I'd say Kin's needle-throwing.  I don't see how that could have ever become cool, had she lived to adulthood.


----------



## Distracted (Mar 15, 2016)

Mider T said:


> Yeah but Mael goes overboard with it.
> 
> 
> 
> What the wrist-biting?  Yeah I saw the leaks.



There is more. But  I don't like speaking about people's private problems. Just I has forgotten about that woman until you guys brought her up.


----------



## dr_shadow (Mar 15, 2016)

Out of mainstream, filmatized super heroes, I'm saddened to say that the dumbest concept is probably... Thor.

Because inserting Norse gods into Marvel is so random. XD


----------



## Nello (Mar 15, 2016)

Watching Thor was hard, man. So much weird space stuff in that movie 

Which sucks because there's so much source material to make amazing movies with. Especially the Loke/Thor stories.


----------



## Mael (Mar 15, 2016)

Distracted said:


> Oh ky, I have stories about her you guys will never hear.



Like the ones from those admin leaks years ago I still have files on? 



Mider T said:


> Yeah but Mael goes overboard with it.



Boo hoo.  And you cry over convo titles.


----------



## Black Superman (Mar 15, 2016)

> Amber Rose is confused why herself and kim get "shamed"for nudity, while Beyonc? doesnt



Amber rose wants to be compared to Beyonce now. 

Maybe I'm just a misogynist but someone got to tell these hoes that respect is earned, not given. Just because you got a vagina, doesn't make you a queen.


----------



## Mael (Mar 15, 2016)

No, Zero, you're not a misogynist.  You're just showing logic in this particular case.

Logic's an antithesis to modern feminism.


----------



## Distracted (Mar 15, 2016)

Mael said:


> Like the ones from those admin leaks years ago I still have files on?
> 
> 
> 
> Boo hoo.  And you cry over convo titles.



Nope, you guys never got our private messages or Skype convos.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 15, 2016)

Mael said:


> Like the ones from those admin leaks years ago I still have files on?
> 
> 
> 
> Boo hoo.  And you cry over convo titles.



Really?  And nana-wana-boo-boo response?


----------



## Oceania (Mar 15, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]n9TbEDXWQf0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 15, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> That brings to mind, what is the worst non-parody super power?
> 
> Or worst Naruto ninja power?
> 
> For the latter I'd say Kin's needle-throwing.  I don't see how that could have ever become cool, had she lived to adulthood.



Aside from the thing non of the super powers in the fantastic 4 team seem appealing to me


----------



## Mael (Mar 15, 2016)

Distracted said:


> Nope, you guys never got our private messages or Skype convos.



O rly?  Because I have those 2011-2012 files.



Mider T said:


> Really?  And nana-wana-boo-boo response?



Well considering your minimal contribution I don't see where you get off pulling up a post from an NFL thread and bitching about it here.


----------



## Krory (Mar 15, 2016)

There's something strangely ironic about that post.


----------



## EJ (Mar 15, 2016)

I would watch it.


----------



## Mael (Mar 15, 2016)

Rey said:


> There's something strangely ironic about that post.



You also fucked up with some really bad intel from another forum source so there, we're Even Steven.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 15, 2016)

Distracted said:


> Oh ky, I have stories about her you guys will never hear.



There's more to the story than the mod leaks?


----------



## Mael (Mar 15, 2016)

Flow said:


> I would watch it.



Got some South Park physics going on in there eh?



> There's more to the story than the mod leaks?



Apparently so because the leaks I downloaded from before were a hoot and a holler.

I also remember the fucking disaster that was the Naruwards and how the NH camp literally coerced mods and bitched about everything.  Those folks, ladies and gents, needed their asses whooped.


----------



## Mael (Mar 15, 2016)

Oh also the ANS/NH FCs actually got together online (not just via NF) to try to get Seto permanently banned.


----------



## Distracted (Mar 15, 2016)

I just hope you guys realize how boring the mod forums are after those leaks.  Also why so many mods rage quit from frustration at how everyone talks in circles.


----------



## EJ (Mar 15, 2016)

One person who I'm glad you all modded was Stunna. That's about it.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 15, 2016)

What mod was responsible for the leak? Any suspects?


----------



## Mael (Mar 15, 2016)

Jello Biafra.


----------



## Distracted (Mar 15, 2016)

It was me all along


----------



## Mael (Mar 15, 2016)

Be quiet Distracted.

We all know it was Dream a.k.a. Preet.  Only he could bring such legendary bad luck to anywhere he goes.


----------



## Distracted (Mar 15, 2016)

But could he get away with it like I could?


----------



## Mael (Mar 15, 2016)

Yes, yes he could.  He's Preet.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 15, 2016)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> Amber rose wants to be compared to Beyonce now.
> 
> Maybe I'm just a misogynist but someone got to tell these hoes that respect is earned, not given. Just because you got a vagina, doesn't make you a queen.



Thirst gets in the way of so many reality checks. Then they find themselves staring at 30 in the rear view window wondering what the fuck happened.


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 15, 2016)

My wife mentioned while she owned a strip club, she would have never hired Amber Rose. She had her strippers attending some form of education continuance so that way they could do in more in life than strip. But honestly so glad she sold that place. Temptations temptations.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 15, 2016)

I'm not really fond of strip clubs and I don't really see the temptation. The temptation isn't there because the women aren't actually horny, they are just doing their job. I'm not particularly fond of the clubs because I don't like being around horny men.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Mar 15, 2016)




----------



## Mael (Mar 15, 2016)

Gunners said:


> Thirst gets in the way of so many reality checks. Then they find themselves staring at 30 in the rear view window wondering what the fuck happened.



I love how Bridget Jones regrets everything she wrote about.


----------



## baconbits (Mar 15, 2016)

Good evening, folks.  Bacon baby # 2 was born this morning.  Healthy and 8lbs, 5oz.  Mama is happy again.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Mar 15, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G2I7buKcfb0[/YOUTUBE]

I think I found Zero's brother.



baconbits said:


> Good evening, folks.  Bacon baby # 2 was born this morning.  Healthy and 8lbs, 5oz.  Mama is happy again.



I was like 5 lbs when I was born, I think. But I was born a month or so premature. Anyway, congratulations


----------



## Mael (Mar 15, 2016)

> -DXRacer RACING Gaming Chair : Designed by white people -Adidas cap : Designed by white people -Your computer : Invented by white people and the list goes on.



Gotta love the lulz.


----------



## Krory (Mar 16, 2016)

baconbits said:


> Good evening, folks.  Bacon baby # 2 was born this morning.  Healthy and 8lbs, 5oz.  Mama is happy again.



Congrats, man.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 16, 2016)

Itty bitty baconbits...#2.  Congrats.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 16, 2016)

Ten years ago i never thought that fellow users would be talking about kids of their own


----------



## EJ (Mar 16, 2016)

baconbits said:


> Good evening, folks.  Bacon baby # 2 was born this morning.  Healthy and 8lbs, 5oz.  Mama is happy again.



Congrats baconbits


----------



## Xyloxi (Mar 16, 2016)

baconbits said:


> Good evening, folks.  Bacon baby # 2 was born this morning.  Healthy and 8lbs, 5oz.  Mama is happy again.



Congrats man!



Gunners said:


> I'm not really fond of strip clubs and I don't really see the temptation. The temptation isn't there because the women aren't actually horny, they are just doing their job. I'm not particularly fond of the clubs because I don't like being around horny men.



I just don't get the appeal of a lot of the sex industry, why pay to do anything with someone whose just doing it because you paid them, rather than because they want to? That sounds a bit depressing to me.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Mar 16, 2016)

Mael said:


> Oh also the ANS/NH FCs actually got together online (not just via NF) to try to get Seto permanently banned.


Didn't the same thing happen to Thor?


Distracted said:


> I just hope you guys realize how boring the mod forums are after those leaks.  Also why so many mods rage quit from frustration at how everyone talks in circles.


What happened now?


----------



## Black Superman (Mar 16, 2016)

> Dean even built his own computer, radio, and amplifier. Dean continued his interests and went on to obtain a bachelor's degree in electrical engineering from the University of Tennessee, a masters degree in electrical engineering from Florida Atlantic University and a Ph.D. in electrical engineering from Stanford. He is one of the most prominent black inventors in the field of computers.
> 
> Dr. Mark Dean started working at IBM in 1980 and was instrumental in the invention of the Personal Computer (PC). He holds three of IBM's original nine PC patents and currently holds more than 20 total patents. The famous African-American inventor never thought the work he was doing would end up being so useful to the world, but he has helped IBM make instrumental changes in areas ranging from the research and application of systems technology circuits to operating environments. One of his most recent computer inventions occurred while leading the team that produced the 1-Gigahertz chip, which contains one million transistors and has nearly limitless potential.


----------



## Black Superman (Mar 16, 2016)

If a company invents something, then it's "white" owned even if the guy who pioneered the invention is black, it's automatically "white". I never understood that logic. It doesn't work both ways, that's for sure. The whole idea of integration, is that there isn't suppose to be a white this or that, on the surface a company is suppose to be a company, but that's not how the real world works. My uncle is a self taught engineer who worked at Apple, My mom worked at IBM. Yet" white people" exclusively get the credit for the success of the company. Why is it a crime to acknowledge that yes black people built the country up and contribute to it? People really don't believe it because if they did they wouldn't be giving "white people" credit for everything under the sun. I can't get down with integration because on paper it sounds wonderful, but in theory, people really don't get down like that. We gave up our economies to join your "white" economies and we still get shitted on. You guys say race shouldn't matter and that we should be race neutral, but no one's ever like that. TL;DR you need to have your own things black people, white people be tripping.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 16, 2016)

Always about this black and white bullshit with you. As if those are the only two races in the world. Seriously.


----------



## EJ (Mar 16, 2016)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> If a company invents something, then it's "white" owned even if the guy who pioneered the invention is black, it's automatically "white". I never understood that logic. It doesn't work both ways, that's for sure. The whole idea of integration, is that there isn't suppose to be a white this or that, on the surface a company is suppose to be a company, but that's not how the real world works. My uncle is a self taught engineer who worked at Apple, My mom worked at IBM. Yet" white people" exclusively get the credit for the success of the company. Why is it a crime to acknowledge that yes black people built the country up and contribute to it? People really don't believe it because if they did they wouldn't be giving "white people" credit for everything under the sun. I can't get down with integration because on paper it sounds wonderful, but in theory, people really don't get down like that. We gave up our economies to join your "white" economies and we still get shitted on. You guys say race shouldn't matter and that we should be race neutral, but no one's ever like that.



Without integration, we wouldn't have a lot of benefits that our ancestors fought for us to have..

The different between us and blacks back then is that compared to them we've lived privileged lives that they wish they had the opportunity to have as well. Besides us regressing, they'd want us to continue on making the system more fair and pulling ourselves out of the situations we are in if need be.

And I agree with SK.

I understand being fixated on a certain issue. Everyone on here regularly complains about something, feminism, SJW, Islam, etc but Zero a lot of your post center around race related problems or with you on a soap box. You aren't the only user that post about one specific issue out of annoyance, but yeah. Example, the feminist movement in the West has large amount of issues but there are users here that literally bring it up out of random conversations. IDK, it just gets annoying to hear about, but I'm not going to sit there and tell someone to stop talking about something because I don't want to hear it.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Mar 16, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Always about this black and white bullshit with you. As if those are the only two races in the world. Seriously.


Would you be okay with it if he complained about hispanics getting mistreated in Murika?(by white people ofc)


----------



## Black Superman (Mar 16, 2016)

Flow said:


> Without integration, we wouldn't have a lot of benefits that our ancestors fought for us to have..
> 
> The different between us and blacks back then is that compared to them we've lived privileged lives that they wish they had the opportunity to have as well. Besides us regressing, they'd want us to continue on making the system more fair and pulling ourselves out of the situations we are in if need be.



Integration shouldn't be the end game though. Ownership should be. What I don't like is black people thinking they made it just because they work for a predominantly "white" company. Integration at best is a bandaid to a traumatic wound. Black people mess up thinking it's all about where you live and where you work. There's more to it than that. These white people will remind you with swiftness that its "their" companies, and you're just a footnote. I thought we were all just americans a week ago. White people become white when it's convenient, but they want black people to be Americans.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Mar 16, 2016)

White owned? There are people that actually link ethnics to invention and companies?


----------



## EJ (Mar 16, 2016)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> Integration shouldn't be the end game though. Ownership should be. What I don't like is black people thinking they made it just because they work for a predominantly "white" company. Integration at best is a bandaid to a traumatic wound. Black people mess up thinking it's all about where you live and where you work. There's more to it than that.



Which I already pointed out. 

There are issues even with Integration being in place. But it's the best thing we can hope for right now and thinking about segregating ourselves based on race is a terrible thing to do. We aren't a majority in this country, we aren't even in close to being one with blacks alone. 

As Americans we should just focus on making the system more fair. Not regress.


----------



## Black Superman (Mar 16, 2016)

Le M�le Absolu said:


> White owned? There are people that actually link ethnics to invention and companies?



I think it's stupid but Americans are like that unfortunately.


----------



## Black Superman (Mar 16, 2016)

Flow said:


> Which I already pointed out.
> 
> There are issues even with Integration being in place. But it's the best thing we can hope for right now and thinking about segregating ourselves based on race is a terrible thing to do. We aren't a majority in this country, we aren't even in close to being one with blacks alone.
> 
> As Americans we should just focus on making the system more fair. Not regress.



I'd rather put my faith in my own ability to achieve results rather than the nebulous "system". I don't think we're all on the same page here as a country. It can be done, others have done it. If you want to work for corporate america, work for corporate america, but this is what we're going to do to save our communities and resurrect our own economies. What don't you understand about that?


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Mar 16, 2016)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> It's not about numbers, it's about means.  Whites were the minority in Africa when they were running it. Asians, jews and gays are a minority in America, smaller than blacks. They have enough means to get their agenda(s) across.


Asians are pushing an agenda in America? I've never heard this one, care to explain?


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Mar 16, 2016)

Can someone tell me what exactly is a white or a black company.  When it can be seen as white or black or Asian or whatever?


----------



## Black Superman (Mar 16, 2016)

The Handsome Klad said:


> Asians are pushing an agenda in America? I've never heard this one, care to explain?



China owning U.S. property and being an exporter for most of our goods is a  pretty big thing. Don't think the chinese don't have an agenda for Africa and America.


----------



## Black Superman (Mar 16, 2016)

Everyone has an agenda except for black people it seems. Black people have #blacklivesmatter, ugh. That's not even an agenda. That's that bullshit.


----------



## EJ (Mar 16, 2016)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> I'd rather put my faith in my own ability to achieve results rather than the nebulous "system". I don't think we're all on the same page here as a country. It can be done, others have done it. If you want to work for corporate america, work for corporate america, but this is what we're going to do to save our communities and resurrect our own economies. What don't you understand about that?



And what have you been doing exactly to achieve these results?


----------



## Black Superman (Mar 16, 2016)

Flow said:


> And what have you been doing exactly to achieve these results?



Getting my money together, working for myself and buying black.


----------



## EJ (Mar 16, 2016)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> Getting my money together, working for myself and buying black.



I'm specifically talking about your message that you want to send out to the US.


----------



## Black Superman (Mar 16, 2016)

Flow said:


> I'm specifically talking about your message that you want to send out to the US.



It's not my message, people have been talking about this kind of thing for years. Tariq Nasheed, Dick Gregory, Dr. Claude Anderson, Dr. Frances Cress Welsing, brother Nelly Fuller, Dr. Boyd Watkins, Dr. Umar Johnson, all have promoted the necessity for a black economy,  look them up. I'm just a student of the game. Hidden colors is a best selling documentary for a reason.




One of the best books you'll ever read.


----------



## EJ (Mar 16, 2016)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> It's not my message, people have been talking about this kind of thing for years. Tariq Nasheed, Dick Gregory, Dr. Claude Anderson, Dr. Frances Cress Welsing, brother Nelly Fuller, Dr. Boyd Watkins, Dr. Umar Johnson, all have promoted the necessity for a black economy,  look them up. I'm just a student of the game. Hidden colors is a best selling documentary for a reason.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not against supporting certain sets of people if Americans/America in general won't turn to look at it's racial tensions as an American problem and not just a black/white/asian/latino issue. 

But arguing against integration is stupid.


----------



## Mael (Mar 16, 2016)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> It's not my message, people have been talking about this kind of thing for years. Tariq Nasheed, Dick Gregory, Dr. Claude Anderson, Dr. Frances Cress Welsing, brother Nelly Fuller, Dr. Boyd Watkins, Dr. Umar Johnson, all have promoted the necessity for a black economy,  look them up. I'm just a student of the game. Hidden colors is a best selling documentary for a reason.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like a book o' butthurt.

This notion you have like with that only black social media that exclusivity is progress is why everyone mocks your agenda.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 16, 2016)

First of all, congratulations on the birth of your second son baconbits. Your family deserves the happiness and joy.
__________
Why are people speaking as though Zero's post came out of the blue when he was responding to a post from Mael that reveals an issue with the Western world. It is not enough to justify the abandonment of integration but it does point towards the difficulties people who are not white experience in getting acknowledgement for their contribution.


----------



## Mael (Mar 16, 2016)

Oh shit the second future Packer was born?

Congrats.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Mar 16, 2016)

China =/= Asian American.  
Chinese agenda like you said work in the interest of the country called China and have nothing to do with Asian Americans.


----------



## Mael (Mar 16, 2016)

Le M�le Absolu said:


> China =/= Asian American.
> Chinese agenda like you said work in the interest of the country called China and have nothing to do with Asian Americans.



This guy gets it.

The rich Chinese coming here are parasites.  Lord knows how many potential accidents they throw people in and just how generally rude they are. It's worse than New Yorker rude.


----------



## EJ (Mar 16, 2016)

Mael said:


> Looks like a book o' butthurt.
> 
> This notion you have like with that only black social media that exclusivity is progress is why everyone mocks your agenda.



Have you even read the description of the book?



> Dr. Anderson's first book is a classic. It tracks slavery and Jim Crow public policies that used black labor to construct a superpower nation. It details how black people were socially engineered into the lowest level of a real life Monopoly game, which they are neither playing or winning. Black Labor is a comprehensive analysis of the issues of race. Dr. Anderson uses the anaylsis in this book to offer solutions to America's race problem.



Talking about history and solutions isn't specifically 'butthurt'.


----------



## Mael (Mar 16, 2016)

It's telling me something I haven't already learned from history books and outside those books...as in documentaries and even being down South for extended periods of time.

I'm well aware of it and I do admit at first glance it looks butthurty since Zero was promoting it.  But to use this as some sort of Bible to justify some exclusive black economy comes off as sheer butthurt.


----------



## dr_shadow (Mar 16, 2016)

Congrats Bacon.


----------



## EJ (Mar 16, 2016)

Mael said:


> It's telling me something I haven't already learned from history books and outside those books...as in documentaries and even being down South for extended periods of time.
> 
> I'm well aware of it and I do admit at first glance it looks butthurty since Zero was promoting it.  But to use this as some sort of Bible to justify some exclusive black economy comes off as sheer butthurt.



You shouldn't mix emotions in towards a quick google search.


----------



## Mael (Mar 16, 2016)

Flow said:


> You shouldn't mix emotions in towards a quick google search.



Not really easy when you're cramped in a subway but fair enough.

Still, it's going to be hard to take anything Zero says seriously...even if he paints the School of Athens.

Then again he'd never do that since they're all white guys and great thinkers, two things he's diametrically opposed to.


----------



## EJ (Mar 16, 2016)

And he's not going to listen to another user that continuously throws shade at him as well as calling him a ^ (use bro) before. Why not try and speak logically towards him?


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 16, 2016)

Mael said:


> This guy gets it.
> 
> The rich Chinese coming here are parasites.  Lord knows how many potential accidents they throw people in and just how generally rude they are. It's worse than New Yorker rude.



You talking bout parashoot kids? Rich asians sending their kids in groups to american highschools as echange students so they can get into college easier with an american high school diploma? 
They pool money together and buy houses in the suburbs for them then let the kids live there without parent supervison


----------



## dr_shadow (Mar 16, 2016)

I personally also find Zero to be a bit of a conspiracy theorist. But because he's generally civil about it I'm not going to apply any mod censorship to him.


----------



## EJ (Mar 16, 2016)

He's obnoxious with his views, and he's targeted other users for the most ludicrous stuff but he also brings up fair points as well.


----------



## Mael (Mar 16, 2016)

Flow said:


> He's obnoxious with his views, and he's targeted other users for the most ludicrous stuff but he also brings up fair points as well.



What fair points?

And yes I called him that even under the Chris Rock distinction.  It was hot-headed but he still distinguishes himself from rational black people and not in a good sense.

He'll never listen to white people, period, so why bother?

If bacon can't reach him, no one can.


----------



## EJ (Mar 16, 2016)

Aren't you studying Law though? How is continuing to throw shade, not reading his post in it's entirety showing at all that you're trying to understand his point and argue with him though. 

Why do you continue on using other posters as a measuring stick towards Zero? I haven't seen you two try and speak civil about racial tensions at all. For some odd reason when ever it's brought up and you two both engage, you both fly off the handle towards one another.

I don't understand the emotional aspect of it.

His fair points in which he talks about the history behind racial tensions in the US and around the world. He loses me on his solutions or when he targets other black posters for not agreeing with him, or acting like he speaks for all black people in the US.


----------



## Mael (Mar 16, 2016)

Flow said:


> Aren't you studying Law though? How is continuing to throw shade, not reading his post in it's entirety showing at all that you're trying to understand his point and argue with him though.
> 
> Why do you continue on using other posters as a measuring stick towards Zero? I haven't seen you two try and speak civil about racial tensions at all. For some odd reason when ever it's brought up and you two both engage, you both fly off the handle towards one another.
> 
> ...



Maybe it's like oil and water.  It'll never mix no matter how much you stir.

I am studying law.  I am reading his posts.  He's talking about an exclusive black economy based on some notion that just because the Chinese have Chinatowns and their own insular communities means that black communities need to do the same exact thing.

Who the hell is saying what the Chinese are doing is right?

And I use you, NaS, Gunners, bacon, etc., as the measuring stick because it shows the right way of doing things versus the wrong ones.  

And then there's the point about Jews.  We're talking about a group of people who have always been treated as outsiders by EVERY society known to man.  

I don't debate his history though because that's history.  There's nothing to debate there.

It's exactly what you said that I deride him for, his asinine "solutions."

Black Link?  A game about Moors that just looks like a Skyrim mod?  Ranting about white people's depictions in games when it should all be lobbed at the Japanese?


----------



## Black Superman (Mar 16, 2016)

Mael said:


> Not really easy when you're cramped in a subway but fair enough.
> 
> Still, it's going to be hard to take anything Zero says seriously...even if he paints the School of Athens.
> 
> Then again he'd never do that since they're all white guys and great thinkers, two things he's diametrically opposed to.



I'm not against white great thinkers like Plato and Einstein, but I'll be damned if I buy into white supremacy. It's not a theory, it's a fact. The truth of the matter was, is that no policy could account for how profound racism/white supremacy as a practice is/was. We're still dealing with it very much.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Mar 16, 2016)

F?licitations ? Bacon.


----------



## Mael (Mar 16, 2016)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> I'm not against white great thinkers like Plato and Einstein, but I'll be damned if I buy into white supremacy. It's not a theory, it's a fact. The truth of the matter was, is that no policy could account for how profound racism/white supremacy as a practice is/was. We're still dealing with it very much.



Well no shit.  Any supremacy is bad, especially if humanity wants to get off this mudball eventually and establish a democratic order of planets.


----------



## EJ (Mar 16, 2016)

Mael said:


> Maybe it's like oil and water.  It'll never mix no matter how much you stir.



There's literally chemistry behind oil and water not mixing, so don't try and use that as your means. 

I've seen absolute white supremacist change their ways and talk to Civil Rights activist and publicly apologized to them.

You're saying you are incapable of speaking to him on a logical one on one basis, but I've seen other users who have spoken with him about his absurd beliefs in a civil manner. 





> I am studying law.  I am reading his posts.  He's talking about an exclusive black economy based on some notion that just because the Chinese have Chinatowns and their own insular communities means that black communities need to do the same exact thing.



You aren't getting my point, but I think that's where I messed up at. Weren't you studying a field that's evidentlty critical for you to not argue based off emotion? 



> And I use you, NaS, Gunners, bacon, etc., as the measuring stick because it shows the right way of doing things versus the wrong ones.



I don't get why you do this, why not just call him out on his obnoxious behavior?



> Black Link?  A game about Moors that just looks like a Skyrim mod?  Ranting about white people's depictions in games when it should all be lobbed at the Japanese?



What are you bringing all this up for? I never once advocated any of that as a fair point he made.


----------



## Mael (Mar 16, 2016)

^I'm talking about his solutions, Flow.  That's what I've seen.  Those aren't solutions.  They're just dumb.



> Weren't you studying a field that's evidentlty critical for you to not argue based off emotion?



Intellectual Property?

That's nowhere in the same ballpark as this discussion, at all.  Establishing when someone wrote a song or a lyric first in a copyright issue is so far off this beaten path it bears no relevance.  Prior art in a patent application is not the same as calling someone out emotionally for presenting an idiotic racial argument.

Should I elaborate in trademark too?


----------



## EJ (Mar 16, 2016)

I see what you mean though.

You're a huge stickler for arguing based off facts and not emotion yet you've done it before. My main point is you can argue with more tact not just against Zero but others as well.


----------



## Mael (Mar 16, 2016)

I could, but I also hate long posts using a phone.



Not saying it isn't feasible...which you have a point.


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 16, 2016)

Mael, you're really going nowhere with this argument because the argument itself is shit. If you want to jump on Zero then do so. I don't know why you give a darn about what others think. Do what you want and fuck everyone else.


----------



## Mael (Mar 16, 2016)

NaS said:


> Mael, you're really going nowhere with this argument because the argument itself is shit. If you want to jump on Zero then do so. I don't know why you give a darn about what others think. Do what you want and fuck everyone else.



Well a fair point is a fair point, caring or not.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Mar 16, 2016)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> China owning U.S. property and being an exporter for most of our goods is a  pretty big thing. Don't think the chinese don't have an agenda for Africa and America.


Alright, but China =/= Asia. Only the last link would hold, and I don't feel like clicking it.


----------



## Krory (Mar 16, 2016)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 16, 2016)

Revenge of the Sith did not age well..that CGI just stands out like a sore thumb. More than it did when first released.


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 16, 2016)

Not a fan of any of the star wars movies. Boring as fuck they are. Like the video games tho and the MMO back in the day.


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 16, 2016)

Made me chuckle.


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Mar 16, 2016)

Congrats Bacon!



and aww mr.shadow got modded. aww thats kinda cute.


----------



## dr_shadow (Mar 16, 2016)

Normality said:


> and aww mr.shadow got modded. aww thats kinda cute.



Watch it.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 16, 2016)

Cut myself using the knife on a swiss army knife as a screwdriver. What makes matter worse is the knife has a screwdriver and I have a few in my toolbox. Making matters worse is the fact that this has happened before.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 17, 2016)

Sewdish army knife


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 17, 2016)

Gunners said:


> Cut myself using the knife on a swiss army knife as a screwdriver. What makes matter worse is the knife has a screwdriver and I have a few in my toolbox. Making matters worse is the fact that this has happened before.



Only Swiss can use a swiss army knife without any cuts.


----------



## EJ (Mar 17, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]MsTCsmqkezQ[/YOUTUBE]

This was good.



> Eric Thomas a.k.a.etthehiphoppreacher is one of the most inspirational dudes on YouTube. His video “Nothing To Something” a few years ago is one of my favorite YouTube videos of all time. He’s an incredible motivational speaker.
> 
> Last week Eric Thomas went to Vashon High School in St. Louis to speak to students. The school has some serious problems: Over 70 percent of its students are reading below grade level, according to KFOR. If there’s a group that needs to hear Thomas’s message, it’s the students at Vashon.
> 
> ...


----------



## EJ (Mar 17, 2016)

In regards with the video posted earlier, that's why I hate that standardized test are used to measure other children in the US during elementary school, because I know for a fact I didn't try my best and guessed for most of the answers mainly because I didn't want to sit there for an hour doing something that wasn't going to really even be counted as a grade.  

It wasn't really until High School that I found out those are used for statistics. Felt bad, like I contributed to the stereotypes of blacks. 

Ashamed to say I never really appreciated the value of schools in general.


----------



## EJ (Mar 17, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]G-43FEaWcf0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dr_shadow (Mar 17, 2016)

makeoutparadise said:


> Sewdish army knife



Under my mod-ship, confusing Sweden with Switzerland will be a ban-worthy offense.


----------



## baconbits (Mar 17, 2016)

Morning, folks.  I can finally return to my regular posting routine.  Thanks to all those who wished me and my family well.  Mama and baby are doing great.


----------



## Mael (Mar 17, 2016)

Nice!

Also new baby gif with baby wtf face.


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 17, 2016)

baconbits said:


> Morning, folks.  I can finally return to my regular posting routine.  Thanks to all those who wished me and my family well.  Mama and baby are doing great.



Our kids will have to fight one day. My daughter has age advantage and reach. With the Blackigan gene activated, her hands clocked in at 85 mph. Grats btw on another kid. Two boys? Whew man.


----------



## Mael (Mar 17, 2016)

I was about to ask if you've actually trained your daughter in use of hands.


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 17, 2016)

Mael said:


> I was about to ask if you've actually trained your daughter in use of hands.



Her word play is actually better than mine already. She has an issue with history tho so lately I've been helping out with that. Moreso she just lacks interests in it and wants to focus on technology and science.


----------



## Mael (Mar 17, 2016)

NaS said:


> Her word play is actually better than mine already. She has an issue with history tho so lately I've been helping out with that. Moreso she just lacks interests in it and wants to focus on technology and science.



Holy shit.

Do you know what this means?

She's gonna develop cybernetic hands...clocking in at Mach 2.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 17, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> Under my mod-ship, confusing Sweden with Switzerland will be a ban-worthy offense.



I wasnt confusing them i was offering a better one as an alternative to the swiss.

Only an army with enough nazi gold thinks its a good idea to open a bottle of wine under enemy fire


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 17, 2016)

Mael said:


> Holy shit.
> 
> Do you know what this means?
> 
> She's gonna develop cybernetic hands...clocking in at Mach 2.



Hope not. She needs to be placated with me having the best hands in the family.


----------



## Mael (Mar 17, 2016)

NaS said:


> Hope not. She needs to be placated with me having the best hands in the family.



Too late:


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 17, 2016)

Mael said:


> Too late:





Daddy wins.

**


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 17, 2016)

they call her "La Main" in french


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 17, 2016)

"La Main"......


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 17, 2016)

Or les mains i forget is hand a boy or girl noun in french?


----------



## Mael (Mar 17, 2016)

NaS said:


> Daddy wins.
> 
> **



Damn son...that's just brutal.

Wife gon' give you them fatal hands if she sees.


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 17, 2016)

makeoutparadise said:


> Or les mains i forget is hand a boy or girl noun in french?



Feminine.


----------



## Gino (Mar 17, 2016)

Congratulations Bacon.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Mar 17, 2016)

What is this game?


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 17, 2016)

Something like Mortal combat 24 XV: warriors of shaddows


----------



## Mider T (Mar 17, 2016)

Kombat*

Come on man


----------



## Mael (Mar 17, 2016)

Mortal Kombat X.

Basically it's set 25 years ahead of the older MKs.  Sonya Blade and Johnny Cage got married and had a daughter, Cassie, before Sonya let her job cost her the marriage.  Jax Briggs married a woman and had a daughter named Jacqui.  Scorpion pretty much adopts another dude's son.  

And so on...


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 17, 2016)

What kind of rock do you have to be living under not to know what Mortal Kombat X is?


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 17, 2016)

A ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) rock. I don't even play fighting games and I know what it is.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 17, 2016)

Hey, I was close.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 17, 2016)

Yeah, New York girls are sometimes impossible to talk to.


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 17, 2016)

New York women have attitudes, but Boston women are almost impossible to understand.


----------



## Mael (Mar 17, 2016)

NaS said:


> New York women have attitudes, but Boston women are almost impossible to understand.



I've spent enough time living in Boston to effectively interpret their speak.

It helps being a New England sports fan (Bruins, Red Sox, Pats, and Celts).  When set upon by Masshole women, it helps to always carry around a roll-up poster of Tom Brady.


----------



## baconbits (Mar 17, 2016)

NaS said:


> Our kids will have to fight one day. My daughter has age advantage and reach. With the Blackigan gene activated, her hands clocked in at 85 mph. Grats btw on another kid. Two boys? Whew man.



My son's blackigan neutralizes her blackigan.  If you don't get another kid it could be a two on one battle by the time they meet up.  But the white in them would probably have them end up making a business deal out of the meeting before anyone raises hands.

Anyone seen Mega lately?  We're going to have to put his avatar on a milk carton pretty soon.


----------



## Mael (Mar 17, 2016)

Basically I see it like this:

- The two kids stand and watch with pebbles floating in the air and ki auras slowly forming color around them.  Blackigan genes activate forming clenched fist patterns in their pupils while the ground cracks.  Once they've charged enough ki, they go at each other not even hitting the ground.

- The second they're about to make contact, the Caucasgan genes activate and suddenly it's Broker Table no Jutsu with shadow triplicate paperwork to avoid the Statute of Frauds genjutsu.  Pens fly into papers with dates and signatures followed by an earth-shattering handshake.


----------



## Xyloxi (Mar 17, 2016)

I need to knock Amanda up so we can raise a child to claim victory over the Caf?, Finnish/British drunken fist and Indian potential to rape is a force to be reckoned with.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 17, 2016)

Larry Wilmore sucks.


----------



## Distracted (Mar 17, 2016)

Xyloxi said:


> I need to knock Amanda up so we can raise a child to claim victory over the Caf�, Finnish/British drunken fist and Indian potential to rape is a force to be reckoned with.



I was following along until you hit to the random rape content then you lost me.


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 17, 2016)

baconbits said:


> My son's blackigan neutralizes her blackigan.  If you don't get another kid it could be a two on one battle by the time they meet up.  But the white in them would probably have them end up making a business deal out of the meeting before anyone raises hands.



If it neutralizes her Blackigan, she still has her Frenchigan, but I rather her not resort to that because there's a chance she could either flee from battle, or bring out the mothafuckin guillotine.


----------



## Xyloxi (Mar 17, 2016)

Distracted said:


> I was following along until you hit to the random rape content then you lost me.



Hey, the Indian side has it's flaws.


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 17, 2016)

Mael said:


> Basically I see it like this:
> 
> - The two kids stand and watch with pebbles floating in the air and ki auras slowly forming color around them.  Blackigan genes activate forming clenched fist patterns in their pupils while the ground cracks.  Once they've charged enough ki, they go at each other not even hitting the ground.
> 
> - The second they're about to make contact, the Caucasgan genes activate and suddenly it's Broker Table no Jutsu with shadow triplicate paperwork to avoid the Statute of Frauds genjutsu.  Pens fly into papers with dates and signatures followed by an earth-shattering handshake.



Mooooooop. Mael is stealing your job as a story teller. Had me weak with the black fist as the pupils.


----------



## Mael (Mar 17, 2016)

I can write a good ditty when I actually want to.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Mar 17, 2016)

I was in the Italian consulate to presenpresent my work and then finished the evening in a video game bar.  Nice concept this video games bar,  I could try Street Fighter V.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 17, 2016)

I miss arcades.


----------



## Oceania (Mar 17, 2016)

Gunners said:


> I miss arcades.



Nothing beats a classic pinball machine.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 17, 2016)

People are still in a tiff over Chris Rock's joke at the Oscars. I thought it was pretty funny .


----------



## Gunners (Mar 17, 2016)

And this. 

[YOUTUBE]uj0mtxXEGE8[/YOUTUBE]

Satire is getting the life choked out of it.


----------



## Krory (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## Mael (Mar 17, 2016)

Gunners said:


> And this.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]uj0mtxXEGE8[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Satire is getting the life choked out of it.



Feels before reals.

It's why I continue to preach that folks like Justin Trudeau are bad for freedom and sensibility.


----------



## Mael (Mar 17, 2016)

Mider T said:


> Why for you bring this up so much?



Can you type in correct English please?

And why should you care?  Does it affect you that much?


----------



## Mider T (Mar 17, 2016)

Autocorrect is killing me lately.

It kind of does.  I'm more affected why you got defensive and answered my question with another question though?


----------



## Mael (Mar 17, 2016)

Go fuck yourself.  There's my repartee.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 18, 2016)

So, KidTony is kind of losing it. I guess the reality is starting to set in for him. Sanders isn't becoming president.


----------



## Mael (Mar 18, 2016)

Ah the sweet smell of fringe ideologues dashed.

Granted I liked Bernie over Hill but I accept reality.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 18, 2016)

Same here.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Mar 18, 2016)

Haven't even kept up with the elections this time around


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 18, 2016)

Sanders will stay in the race for every state including the state of denial


----------



## Mintaka (Mar 18, 2016)

Edit:  18 to 20 states left if I counted correctly.  And he has to get 60% or more in all of them?


Well that's depressing.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 18, 2016)

Since when has KidTony ever been grounded in reality?  Before Bernie he latched onto Elizabeth Warren like a cat in heat on a Persian rug.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 18, 2016)

Well, no he generally isn't. I thought mistakenly, he had gotten his head out of the clouds. I think he is, it's just that he's being forced to now and not dealing with it well.

The guy is lashing out at other liberals in the primary thread, could you imagine if Sanders' campaign got a guy like that to rally support?


----------



## baconbits (Mar 18, 2016)

NaS said:


> If it neutralizes her Blackigan, she still has her Frenchigan, but I rather her not resort to that because there's a chance she could either flee from battle, or bring out the mothafuckin guillotine.



Is she going to be short?  That Napoleon gene is god-tier.



Mael said:


> Basically I see it like this:
> 
> - The two kids stand and watch with pebbles floating in the air and ki auras slowly forming color around them.  Blackigan genes activate forming clenched fist patterns in their pupils while the ground cracks.  Once they've charged enough ki, they go at each other not even hitting the ground.
> 
> - The second they're about to make contact, the Caucasgan genes activate and suddenly it's Broker Table no Jutsu with shadow triplicate paperwork to avoid the Statute of Frauds genjutsu.  Pens fly into papers with dates and signatures followed by an earth-shattering handshake.



Had me rolling, bro.



Seto Kaiba said:


> Well, no he generally isn't. I thought mistakenly, he had gotten his head out of the clouds. I think he is, it's just that he's being forced to now and not dealing with it well.
> 
> The guy is lashing out at other liberals in the primary thread, could you imagine if Sanders' campaign got a guy like that to rally support?



Lol.  Its funny to me because I probably disagree with him more than any of you but I like the fact that Kid Tony will actually debate you.  Sure, he's a true believer and his candidate is crashing down, but he'll bounce back at some point.  My candidate (Walker then Rubio) crashed, too.  I know the feeling of that angst.


----------



## Black Superman (Mar 18, 2016)

Gunners said:


> And this.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]uj0mtxXEGE8[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Satire is getting the life choked out of it.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJ3dk6KAvQM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## EJ (Mar 18, 2016)

I know you'll teach the next generation well baconbits.


----------



## Mael (Mar 18, 2016)

I don't think any existing dads or potential dads will be Goku-tier...ever.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 18, 2016)

My father wasn't a bad person but he was pretty shitty.


----------



## EJ (Mar 18, 2016)

Vegeta, the father from FMA (the one that fused his daughter with a dog), and the father in Evangelion are some of the worst fathers in anime/manga history.



> My father wasn't a bad person but he was pretty shitty.



Both my parents were terrible at times, but my father changed his ways at the last second. He's done a great job with my step family though since he's a lot happier now.

I hope I can one day achieve his work ethic.


----------



## EJ (Mar 18, 2016)

In fact though, it's unfair to really hold Vegeta accountable to the same standards to most fathers. He had a different upbringing, and Saiyans themselves didn't care much at all for their own parents (from what we know) or for their own children. 

Goku and Vegeta never really saw how a father was to raise their own children.


----------



## Mael (Mar 18, 2016)

But Goku is almost reckless negligence level even as a lovable goof.

Vegeta's just a jerk with a heart of gold that he eventually develops.

Beerus though hits women and doesn't afraid of anything.


----------



## EJ (Mar 18, 2016)

Vegeta has put his own family in danger on numerous occasions due to his pride and as a result his son has died twice due to it, as well as his wife.

Although Future Trunks isn't directly his son, I'm still counting him as his own. And even with that, Future Trunks still died as a result of Vegeta's pride.


----------



## Mael (Mar 18, 2016)

Flow said:


> Vegeta has put his own family in danger on numerous occasions due to his pride and as a result his son has died twice due to it, as well as his wife.
> 
> Although Future Trunks isn't directly his son, I'm still counting him as his own. And even with that, Future Trunks still died as a result of Vegeta's pride.



In another timeline, but if we're focusing on the main timeline then not so much.  Trunks only died once b/c of Majin Buu basically wrecking EVERYBODY.


----------



## EJ (Mar 18, 2016)

No, the series Vegeta has caused those deaths as a result of his own pride.

Babidi controlled Vegeta because Vegeta allowed him to do so and wanted to get more powerful. Who was resurrected as a result of that? Goku warned him numerous times about what could happen, and Vegeta never listened. Only until the end when it was too late.


----------



## Mael (Mar 18, 2016)

Okay if you draw it that far back...

That's indirect negligence but I still consider Goku a far worse absentee father.


----------



## EJ (Mar 18, 2016)

?

I believe that is negligence. Vegeta wasn't fighting someone significantly less powerful towards him. He loved to take chances, and loved the thrill of an amazing fight. He would put his family at risk as a mixture of his lust for fighting and his pride. 

Goku was a terrible father as well, I still get goosebumps here:

[YOUTUBE]0aDcWucKFjA[/YOUTUBE]

The start of Dragonball Z begins with Goku losing a toddler Gohan in some dangerous set of woods, so yeah I'm not trying to imply he was a good father.


----------



## baconbits (Mar 18, 2016)

Flow said:


> I know you'll teach the next generation well baconbits.



I'll try my best.



Mael said:


> I don't think any existing dads or potential dads will be Goku-tier...ever.



You mean leave my son to my old nemesis and get surprised when my wife is sad that I died?

Most anime fathers are terrible, lol.


----------



## EJ (Mar 18, 2016)

Yo lol, that's why I like how the creator of HxH takes a stab at that shit in his own way with Gon and Ging. 

He makes it so blatant that Ging is a terrible father and doesn't try to hide it.


----------



## EJ (Mar 18, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]fsZJE0rLPUM[/YOUTUBE]

I remember seeing this as a kid..yeah he was 'just yelling' but this was oddly...adult-like of Goku?

Goku hasn't really come at anyone like that..I think maybe one time to an extent with Gohan on Namek before the planet blew up?


----------



## Gunners (Mar 18, 2016)

I don't think Goku was that bad of a father to be honest. Relative to the series anyway.


----------



## EJ (Mar 18, 2016)

In regards with Majin Buu..

He could had ended things when he went SS3, but he wanted 'the next generation' to do it since he wanted them to start taking care of shit in his own absence...which I still found it the wrong thing to do.


----------



## Mael (Mar 18, 2016)

The only real solid dad in the DB saga was Krillin.

Now that DB has sorta gotten a revamp you haven't been seeing that absentee dadditude as before.  Vegeta is pretty much on the defensive the entire time Beerus is around.


----------



## baconbits (Mar 18, 2016)

I haven't seen any of the new DB stuff yet.  I don't think I've seen any of the movies, either.  By the time they came out I was done with that series.  I did try and watch Kai and enjoyed it, but back when I was watching it it wasn't done yet and I just lost interest.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 18, 2016)

Flow said:


> Vegeta, the father from FMA (the one that fused his daughter with a dog), and the father in Evangelion are some of the worst fathers in anime/manga history.
> 
> .



Shou Tucker and Gendo Ikari.


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 18, 2016)

Mael said:


> I don't think any existing dads or potential dads will be Goku-tier...ever.



Goku wasn't a bad father. That's TFS parody that's creating that image.


----------



## baconbits (Mar 18, 2016)

Goku was certainly whipped, tho.  Chichi had those balls in a vicegrip.


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 18, 2016)

In Super he just lies to her every chance he gets.


----------



## Mael (Mar 18, 2016)

bacon, what's your kid eating that has him all of a sudden question his decisions in life?


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 18, 2016)

Probably something with Mayo on it. Black genes is disagreeing.


----------



## Saishin (Mar 18, 2016)

This Trudeau is very popular in America 

[youtube]43wbz6cf1_A[/youtube]


----------



## Mael (Mar 18, 2016)

Saish just because shadow locked your thread doesn't mean you can post that shit here.


----------



## Saishin (Mar 18, 2016)

Mael said:


> Saish just because shadow locked your thread doesn't mean you can post that shit here.


Feel the Trudeau mania Mael


----------



## Mael (Mar 18, 2016)

I'd rather be Italian.

Yes I said that.


----------



## Saishin (Mar 18, 2016)

Mael said:


> I'd rather be Italian.
> 
> Yes I said that.


I thought you'd rather be Swede


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 18, 2016)

He would rather be S.Korean


----------



## baconbits (Mar 18, 2016)

Mael said:


> bacon, what's your kid eating that has him all of a sudden question his decisions in life?





NaS said:


> Probably something with Mayo on it. Black genes is disagreeing.



Mint Ice cream.  I remember when years ago one of my white friends brought it to my family's Christmas dinner.  My mom took me to the side "why would he bring _that_?"  I couldn't defend it.  It was the only thing left that evening that no one even touched.  I think some people were offended he dared to bring it.


----------



## dr_shadow (Mar 18, 2016)

NaS said:


> He would rather be S.Korean



I'm not so sure Asiophiles actually want to be their nationality of interest.

If I was Chinese I'd think the culture here was just "normal" and not interesting. I'd probably be fanboying over Sweden or some other exotic European country.


----------



## Mael (Mar 18, 2016)

NaS said:


> He would rather be S.Korean



Nope.avi.



baconbits said:


> Mint Ice cream.  I remember when years ago one of my white friends brought it to my family's Christmas dinner.  My mom took me to the side "why would he bring _that_?"  I couldn't defend it.  It was the only thing left that evening that no one even touched.  I think some people were offended he dared to bring it.



Good God, what possessed you to do that to your son?  Did he challenge your authority so soon you had to punish him?



mr_shadow said:


> I'm not so sure Asiophiles actually want to be their nationality of interest.
> 
> If I was Chinese I'd think the culture here was just "normal" and not interesting. I'd probably be fanboying over Sweden or some other exotic European country.



Bingo.


----------



## Krory (Mar 18, 2016)

Meh. Arm is still sore as fuck.

At least movies today.


----------



## Saishin (Mar 18, 2016)

NaS said:


> He would rather be S.Korean


South Korea is a high tech nation,not bad 



mr_shadow said:


> I'm not so sure Asiophiles actually want to be their nationality of interest.
> 
> If I was Chinese I'd think the culture here was just "normal" and not interesting. I'd probably be fanboying over Sweden or some other exotic European country.


Probably Chinese would fanboying over the UK


----------



## baconbits (Mar 18, 2016)

Mael said:


> Good God, what possessed you to do that to your son?  Did he challenge your authority so soon you had to punish him?



I was just joking.  Black Jesus would throw me in hell if I did that to him.


----------



## Mael (Mar 18, 2016)

Then what?  If it's anything involving cheese you have to correct him ASAP.  No Wisconsin resident (save for lactose intolerant) should ever breathe Wisconsin air and not like cheese.  That'd be like seeing him like how a Bears jersey looks in color.


----------



## EJ (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## baconbits (Mar 18, 2016)

Its kind of hard for me to take him seriously going for the G look.


----------



## EJ (Mar 18, 2016)

I understand that.

It's cool that to an extent Drake gets real emotional in a song, but knows how to still keep that edge on him towards anyone that might want to come at him.


----------



## baconbits (Mar 18, 2016)

I don't like how emotional he gets.  He sounds like a simp from time to time.  I think he's talented but man he can sound soft as a pillow.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 18, 2016)

Maddox speaking the truth. 
[YOUTUBE]1MQakN4-emA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 18, 2016)

Seriously? Trying to prohibit swearing, even if it's not a personal attack?


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 18, 2016)

Michigan St pissed a lot of people off losing yesterday.


----------



## Black Superman (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 18, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Seriously? Trying to prohibit swearing, even if it's not a personal attack?



[YOUTUBE]5IO7_1ByGtI[/YOUTUBE]


Anyway, swearing doesn't make your point any more valid. Just because someone says "fuck" doesn't mean they are right. It doesn't prove anything except that they know how to curse.


----------



## Krory (Mar 18, 2016)

Ahaha... hahaahahhaa... ha..... ahhh...


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 18, 2016)

Rey said:


> Ahaha... hahaahahhaa... ha..... ahhh...



What's funny?


----------



## Mael (Mar 18, 2016)

NaS said:


> What's funny?



The whole "cultural appropriation" bit and oversensitiveness of college students.


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 18, 2016)

Did you read the article? That's pretty fucked up imo. Asking for clothes blacks wear to satire the culture.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 18, 2016)

Thanks again bacon for posting and giving us insight into the conservative point of view in my other thread


----------



## Krory (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## Mael (Mar 18, 2016)

Rey said:


>


----------



## Gunners (Mar 18, 2016)

In other news, Microsoft apologised for having pretty dancers at an event they hosted. Putting aside the hypocrisy, companies need to start realising that an apology is like the blood to those predators.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 18, 2016)

Mr Shadow is turning out to be a pretty poor moderator. There was barely any heat in that conversation between Luc and Seto, but he rolled in talking about warnings and infractions. Smh.


----------



## Distracted (Mar 18, 2016)

Gunners said:


> Mr Shadow is turning out to be a pretty poor moderator. There was barely any heat in that conversation between Luc and Seto, but he rolled in talking about warnings and infractions. Smh.



I talked to him about it. That's the kind of stuff that usually goes into PM conversations.  Also he is new give him time to give the right touch to use.

Plus lol infractions. They mean nothing. Seriously they have no function.  He's actually been much better than my expectations so far though so just be patient


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 18, 2016)

Distracted makes an appearence


----------



## Mael (Mar 18, 2016)

Distracted said:


> I talked to him about it. That's the kind of stuff that usually goes into PM conversations.  Also he is new give him time to give the right touch to use.
> 
> Plus lol infractions. They mean nothing. Seriously they have no function.  He's actually been much better than my expectations so far though so just be patient



He is Swedish though.  They're pretty weak fighting PC.


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 18, 2016)

Mael said:


>


Ha. So they could have avoided this if they just took down the video?



Gunners said:


> In other news, Microsoft apologised for having pretty dancers at an event they hosted. Putting aside the hypocrisy, companies need to start realising that an apology is like the blood to those predators.



LOL seriously? Damn. 



Gunners said:


> Mr Shadow is turning out to be a pretty poor moderator. There was barely any heat in that conversation between Luc and Seto, but he rolled in talking about warnings and infractions. Smh.



Must have been a hard delete done by DIstracted in that thread. Can't find a post I made there.


----------



## Krory (Mar 18, 2016)

@NaS - A judge told them to remove the video in 2013 - they refused. So, yeah. 

Ironically, their subsidiary Jezebel was one of the sites on the frontlines demanding the leaked nudes of Jennifer Lawrence be removed from the interwebs.


----------



## Black Superman (Mar 18, 2016)

I find it odd Erin Andrews and him can get these multi million dollar judgments yet dudes unlawfully imprisoned get 1 million for 30 years of their life. There really is no justice.  I understand why cats go rogue like Punisher.


----------



## Krory (Mar 18, 2016)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> I find it odd Erin Andrews and him can get these multi million dollar judgments yet dudes unlawfully imprisoned get 1 million for 30 years of their life. There really is no justice.  I understand why cats go rogue like Punisher.



Except the Punisher was going after criminals, not the state governments.

And was still committing cold-blooded _murder_ at times.

So of course _you'd_ support that.


----------



## Distracted (Mar 18, 2016)

makeoutparadise said:


> Distracted makes an appearence



I missed a few weeks when I was sick, but I've been posting pretty consistently for a while now.


----------



## Black Superman (Mar 18, 2016)

Hulk got caught saying "******" made a sex tape with his best friend's wife then came to court in a durag & won 115 million dollars ..... Only In America!


----------



## Black Superman (Mar 18, 2016)

Rey said:


> Except the Punisher was going after criminals, not the state governments.
> 
> And was still committing cold-blooded _murder_ at times.
> 
> So of course _you'd_ support that.



What's the difference at this point? The only difference is you can hold criminals accountable for fucking the people over.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 18, 2016)

Distracted said:


> I missed a few weeks when I was sick, but I've been posting pretty consistently for a while now.



Glad to know you are better !


----------



## Mael (Mar 18, 2016)

Off the soapbox Zero.


----------



## baconbits (Mar 18, 2016)

makeoutparadise said:


> Thanks again bacon for posting and giving us insight into the conservative point of view in my other thread



No prob, bro.  You guys made great points and I bet some on the right don't think things through but the thinkers go beyond the sloganeering.  I guess that's the same problem I have.  When I encounter leftists in real life they hardly ever think things through to the depths you and Seto have, so when I say "leftists say x" all the smart leftists rip me for making a strawman argument.  And they have a point because it wasn't them making the stupid point.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 19, 2016)

baconbits said:


> No prob, bro.  You guys made great points and I bet some on the right don't think things through but the thinkers go beyond the sloganeering.  I guess that's the same problem I have.  When I encounter leftists in real life they hardly ever think things through to the depths you and Seto have, so when I say "leftists say x" all the smart leftists rip me for making a strawman argument.  And they have a point because it wasn't them making the stupid point.



I have a hard time aruging and debating becuase as the author of frankenstien said "i feel the counter points too strongly."


----------



## dr_shadow (Mar 19, 2016)

If the consensus is that I overreacted, then that's of course something I'll keep in mind for the future.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 19, 2016)

Modding the cafe is not a dinner party


----------



## Saishin (Mar 19, 2016)

Is that for real?


----------



## Nello (Mar 19, 2016)

Saishin said:


> Is that for real?



[YOUTUBE]QPKKQnijnsM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 19, 2016)

Its time to achive the canadian dream then


----------



## Gunners (Mar 19, 2016)

Distracted said:


> I talked to him about it. That's the kind of stuff that usually goes into PM conversations.  Also he is new give him time to give the right touch to use.
> 
> Plus lol infractions. They mean nothing. Seriously they have no function.  He's actually been much better than my expectations so far though so just be patient



I feel as though you're being disingenuous. Warnings and infractions are handed out for behaviour that is not tolerated. I doubt that a moderator would be content with piling someone's User CP with infractions when they believe the person is breaking the rules. It's clear that they are making a record of an individual's behaviour that will lead to some form of actual punishment. 

I'm also not willing to view his reaction as a result of inexperience. It wasn't a result of someone not understanding how strictly the rules should be applied. It was a result of someone believing others should have the same tone as him and taking steps to achieve that. 

In his own words. 



			
				mr_shadow said:
			
		

> In the new tone of the Caf? we don't swear at other members.








ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> I find it odd Erin Andrews and him can get these multi million dollar judgments yet dudes unlawfully imprisoned get 1 million for 30 years of their life. There really is no justice.  I understand why cats go rogue like Punisher.



It's not odd. I do believe that individuals wrongfully committed of a crime should be compensated greatly but it is not comparable to a situation like Hulk Hogan. 

You're comparing people in two different financial situations. Someone like Hogan will be able to claim a greater amount of money because they are in a situation where the wrongdoing of others is capable of causing them millions. 

The simplest way of putting things is it would cost you more money to damage Ferrari than it would cost you to damage a rusty old bike.


*Spoiler*: _Daredevil spoiler_ 



[YOUTUBE]CLz8GMZHmqc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 19, 2016)

In the new tone of the Cafe we don't talk about Tienanmen Square.


----------



## Distracted (Mar 19, 2016)

Gunners said:


> I feel as though you're being disingenuous.



I wasn't being disingenuous, I was on my phone at work when I posted that and thus couldn't expand.  So let's go over what you're saying, versus what Shadow's intention was.



> Warnings and infractions are handed out for behaviour that is not tolerated. I doubt that a moderator would be content with piling someone's User CP with infractions when they believe the person is breaking the rules.



Yes, and no.  I see what you're saying, and it is true to an extent.  However, there are two things being misconstrued here.  First, putting a general warning in a thread, and singling out the two most vocal members, is not putting a warning on a user's account.  It actually leaves no lasting remark, there is no user note, there is no attachment of any kind to your account.  It is actually the lowest form of warning for a moderator.

On top of that, Shadow was seeing the potential for a thread to get out of a hand, or seeing two users with a tone that he felt could derail the thread, and he decided to stop it before it got any bigger and thus would require a larger action out of him.  In a way, he was saying "Chill out" but he used words that were stronger than he probably should have - - hence my reference to his inexperience.

Second, no seriously no one on the entire staff uses an infraction as anything more than a joke.  We never look at your infractions, we don't typically give them out unless they are funny, and they have zero impact on your account even if you have tons of them.  Which Shadow didn't know, as he assumed (logically) that they would be another form of warning.  I have since informed him of this.  Once again, further expanding on what I mean by inexperience.

Shadow did nothing more than post a warning that was maybe too strongly worded.  So before we make this into anything bigger, I should point out that you're arguing over his tone, not over any of his actions right now.



> It's clear that they are making a record of an individual's behaviour that will lead to some form of actual punishment.



Yes and no.  If you have several user notes, it can lead to a punishment, but typically we only weigh that in on how lenient we should be with someone.  How long ago was their last warning that merited a user note?  How often have they been warned?  Are they not listening to what we're saying and thus have to step up the severity of the warning in hopes of correcting the behavior?

Those are the thoughts a mod has in regards to user notes on this forum.  Rarely, if ever, does a mod say "Well they accrued 4 user notes about flaming, guess that now means a 3-5 day ban."  There are examples of that, but it's usually signature warnings, or a list of how many name changes, etc...



> I'm also not willing to view his reaction as a result of inexperience.



I'm going to assume you meant to say you 'disagreed' with that notion, not that you are 'unwilling' to, because that would just be a mistake in logic.  You should be willing to view it that way, whether you accept it as true or not would depend on how true you find it to be.  Otherwise, there is no point in my discussing this with you.



> It wasn't a result of someone not understanding how strictly the rules should be applied.



I've articulated how it is actually.  He even came on into this thread and said if people felt he overreacted then he would change the way he approached in the future.  His intention was to stop what he perceived as a potential problem before it became an actual one.  Knowing the two users involved, it probably wasn't, but I can't fault him for the intention or trying to make a judgment call.



> It was a result of someone believing others should have the same tone as him and taking steps to achieve that.
> 
> In his own words.



First of all, I don't find it practical to ever assume the inner workings of anyone's mind.  Not really a criticism, just a comment I find relevant.

Second, I actually spoke with him on this, and I've taken the time to come out and explain how he was spoken to about this.  Yet you're still pretending that Shadow is somehow going to go dictator status on the cafe and tell you all how you should speak?

Remember, there are other mods who are here to keep each other in check if that were to happen.  Also, remember, that he has been more than willing to adjust the way he conducts himself.  Shadow has proven time and time again to be adaptable and amiable, which is more than I can say for a lot of people anywhere on the forum.

I'm an open book, I have no reason to lie, and if I have to keep something private due to 'mod business' I will outright tell you I'm keeping it secret for 'mod business.'  There is nothing here involved with that.


----------



## Krory (Mar 19, 2016)

Haitian Hieroglyphic forums are very serious business.


----------



## Distracted (Mar 19, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> In the new tone of the Cafe we don't talk about Tienanmen Square.



I know that if the mods ever started rolling tanks down to break things up, you'd be the man holding grocery bags and stopping them Seto 



Rey said:


> Haitian Hieroglyphic forums are very serious business.



Everything is serious business here


----------



## dr_shadow (Mar 19, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> In the new tone of the Cafe we don't talk about Tienanmen Square.


----------



## dr_shadow (Mar 19, 2016)

Netflix Hong Kong seems like garbage.

I just started my free trial month, and as Alwaysmind warned me it seems a lot of movies you'd expect to be there are actually missing due to not being licensed in this territory.

The weird part is that some directors' filmographies are -partially- available, but not completely. For instance punching in "Stephen Spielberg" will give you the Indiana Jones thrilogy and Saving Private Ryan, but no E.T or Jaws.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 19, 2016)

> On top of that, Shadow was seeing the potential for a thread to get out of a hand, or seeing two users with a tone that he felt could derail the thread, and he decided to stop it before it got any bigger and thus would require a larger action out of him. In a way, he was saying "Chill out" but he used words that were stronger than he probably should have - - hence my reference to his inexperience.



Problem with this is that a debate had already gone underway pertaining to a matter central to the topic of the story. Obviously there was no derailment, he came in the day after the events occurred. As a matter of fact it was his presence that only served to derail things.


----------



## Krory (Mar 19, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> Netflix Hong Kong seems like garbage.
> 
> I just started my free trial month, and as Alwaysmind warned me it seems a lot of movies you'd expect to be there are actually missing due to not being licensed in this territory.
> 
> The weird part is that some directors' filmographies are -partially- available, but not completely. For instance punching in "Stephen Spielberg" will give you the Indiana Jones thrilogy and Saving Private Ryan, but no E.T or Jaws.



Because your government is trying to cover up the truth about aliens and man-eating sharks.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 19, 2016)

That wasn't a strawman, it was a joke at your expense. 

Hey, some of your social views I find naive at best, and abhorrent at worst, but I don't think you'd go that far...well, not yet at least. Let's see how many years that takes.


----------



## Nello (Mar 19, 2016)

I feel your pain, mr 

Netflix just started cracking down on proxies and it won't let me watch shows that are only available to Americans. Regional access sucks


----------



## EJ (Mar 19, 2016)

What happened to Mega? And will he continue modding this section?


----------



## Gunners (Mar 19, 2016)

Distracted said:
			
		

> Yes, and no. I see what you're saying, and it is true to an extent. However, there are two things being misconstrued here. First, putting a general warning in a thread, and singling out the two most vocal members, is not putting a warning on a user's account. It actually leaves no lasting remark, there is no user note, there is no attachment of any kind to your account. It is actually the lowest form of warning for a moderator.


I don't remember saying that a general warning in a thread was a warning on an individual's account. His warning did not leave a lasting remark, but it revealed the type of conduct he finds intolerable and will see fit to make a record of. 



> On top of that, Shadow was seeing the potential for a thread to get out of a hand, or seeing two users with a tone that he felt could derail the thread, and he decided to stop it before it got any bigger and thus would require a larger action out of him. In a way, he was saying "Chill out" but he used words that were stronger than he probably should have - - hence my reference to his inexperience.


Really?

In spite of the barbs thrown in the post, the conversation between Luc and Seto was characterised by both users presenting their points and counterpoints. Moreover, the confrontation between the posters had settled down hours before Shadow got involved, and it can be argued that his involvement did more to derail the thread than their argument: their argument was close to the topic, the fifth page turned into off-topic talk of his involvement. 



> Second, no seriously no one on the entire staff uses an infraction as anything more than a joke. We never look at your infractions, we don't typically give them out unless they are funny, and they have zero impact on your account even if you have tons of them. Which Shadow didn't know, as he assumed (logically) that they would be another form of warning. I have since informed him of this. Once again, further expanding on what I mean by inexperience.


I don't really see how the above challenges what I have said. My argument is centred on his mentality and approach towards conflicts; the feeling that warnings should be handed out in a barely heated argument. The fact that infractions don't actually mean anything is inconsequential; it just means that he would have to find something more effective. 



> Shadow did nothing more than post a warning that was maybe too strongly worded. So before we make this into anything bigger, I should point out that you're arguing over his tone, not over any of his actions right now.


I'm not arguing over his tone. You're are wrongfully trying to equate someone advising a person to calm down, with an authority figure warning someone that they will make a record of their behaviour. There's tone and there is a different message. 

Calm down and chill the fuck out: same message, different tone. 

Your behaviour will lead to an infraction, this is a warning. Different message. It is a warning, as opposed to advising people to calm down, and it is clear that someone will not continually hand out warnings and record perceived misconduct without taking action. 



> Yes and no. If you have several user notes, it can lead to a punishment, but typically we only weigh that in on how lenient we should be with someone. How long ago was their last warning that merited a user note? How often have they been warned? Are they not listening to what we're saying and thus have to step up the severity of the warning in hopes of correcting the behavior?
> 
> Those are the thoughts a mod has in regards to user notes on this forum. Rarely, if ever, does a mod say "Well they accrued 4 user notes about flaming, guess that now means a 3-5 day ban." There are examples of that, but it's usually signature warnings, or a list of how many name changes, etc...



Miscommunication. I don't mean the user notes will lead to a ban. What I mean is that a moderator will make user notes of the type of behaviour that they find unacceptable. In this situation, it is quite clear that shadow found Seto's conduct unacceptable as he stated that is contrary to the new tone he wants for the Cafe. 

Moderators will ultimately punish users based on behaviour they find unacceptable. It's not an issue of ''If he keeps giving him user notes, they will eventually lead to a ban." The issue is the type of behaviour he deems unacceptable and what will happen to prevent that behaviour. 



> I've articulated how it is actually. He even came on into this thread and said if people felt he overreacted then he would change the way he approached in the future. His intention was to stop what he perceived as a potential problem before it became an actual one. Knowing the two users involved, it probably wasn't, but I can't fault him for the intention or trying to make a judgment call.


You can't fault him. I find fault with the way that he reacted and his reasons for reacting. I'd be willing to go with him making a judgement call if he interception came in the midsts of their argument, when it could be argued that the thread was in danger of being derailed. 



> Second, I actually spoke with him on this, and I've taken the time to come out and explain how he was spoken to about this. Yet you're still pretending that Shadow is somehow going to go dictator status on the cafe and tell you all how you should speak?



I don't think I'm pretending that Shadow is _going_ to go dictator status on the cafe. I am commenting on his present actions and mindset. I don't recall saying he was unable to change.



> Remember, there are other mods who are here to keep each other in check if that were to happen. Also, remember, that he has been more than willing to adjust the way he conducts himself. Shadow has proven time and time again to be adaptable and amiable, which is more than I can say for a lot of people anywhere on the forum.


The existence of other moderators serves to limit the damage he can cause. I don't know why you would bring that up when it is not something that proves he is or will be a good moderator.


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Mar 19, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> If the consensus is that I overreacted, then that's of course something I'll keep in mind for the future.



You're doing fine shadow. You're new and its gunna take time but dont let dummies talk down on you. You are doing fine.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 19, 2016)

Normality said:


> You're doing fine shadow. You're new and its gunna take time but dont let dummies talk down on you. You are doing fine.



I approve of this. 

There's always going to be bleeding heart who don't like mods cracking down on them, but all they can do is bleed. 
You are doing fine, maybe, as distracted said, you went roockie but you are doing what a mod is supposed to to.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 19, 2016)

That's not what "bleeding heart" means.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 19, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> Netflix Hong Kong seems like garbage.
> 
> I just started my free trial month, and as Alwaysmind warned me it seems a lot of movies you'd expect to be there are actually missing due to not being licensed in this territory.
> 
> The weird part is that some directors' filmographies are -partially- available, but not completely. For instance punching in "Stephen Spielberg" will give you the Indiana Jones thrilogy and Saving Private Ryan, but no E.T or Jaws.



Its really weird eh! 
There's Clueless but not Clue, Pirates of the Caribbeans but not the Harry Potter movies. 
House of Cards but not Borgen.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 19, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> That's not what "bleeding heart" means.



I was setting up a punch line.


----------



## Krory (Mar 19, 2016)

"SJW" and "gamergate" are censored words in The Division chat.  But swears like "shit" aren't.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 19, 2016)

Rey said:


> "SJW" and "gamergate" are censored words in The Division chat.  But swears like "shit" aren't.



That's because people who use SWJ and gamergate tend to make it seem that is is something bigger than it actually is and/or utter complete nonesense.


----------



## Krory (Mar 19, 2016)

Alwaysmind said:


> That's because people who use SWJ and gamergate tend to make it seem that is is something bigger than it actually is and/or utter complete nonesense.



Not all of us are Mael.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 19, 2016)

Rey said:


> Not all of us are Mael.



I have another source besides Mael to back up my statement.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 19, 2016)

Alwaysmind said:


> That's because people who use SWJ and gamergate tend to make it seem that is is something bigger than it actually is and/or utter complete nonesense.



This is what we call ignorance.


----------



## EJ (Mar 19, 2016)

Alwaysmind said:


> That's because people who use SWJ and gamergate tend to make it seem that is is something bigger than it actually is and/or utter complete nonesense.



Well no, I think it's to follow with the controversial matters behind this shit and how quick it is to jump into a shit discussion but I don't think both those terms/groups should be censored.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 19, 2016)

Oh dear, time of the day when you realise dinner isn't going to make itself.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 19, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> This is what we call ignorance.



My source tells me he spends too much time on Tumble and confuses historical context with SWJ.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 19, 2016)

Gunners said:


> Oh dear, time of the day when you realise dinner isn't going to make itself.



Call mW up I'll cook for you. I can make awesome shrimps.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 19, 2016)

Alwaysmind said:


> My source tells me he spends too much time on Tumble and confuses historical context with SWJ.



As I was stating. It's like you haven't been following any news for the past three years at the least.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 19, 2016)

Flow said:


> Well no, I think it's to follow with the controversial matters behind this shit and how quick it is to jump into a shit discussion but I don't think both those terms/groups should be censored.



Well my suspicion is that they are not being used properly.
I mentioned this in a debate thread that I fell these terms are being thrown around when one has lost the debate.

I was talking to friends and told them a historical context of an event, a root cause being decolonization. Uponthe d word, one of them went on a tangent about sjw and pc and what have you. 
I sat there and told him he didn't know what he was talking about.


----------



## baconbits (Mar 19, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> If the consensus is that I overreacted, then that's of course something I'll keep in mind for the future.



Just do what you do, shadow.  There will always be critics.


----------



## Gino (Mar 19, 2016)

Normality said:


> You're doing fine shadow. You're new and its gunna take time but dont let dummies talk down on you. You are doing fine.





Alwaysmind said:


> I approve of this.
> 
> There's always going to be bleeding heart who don't like mods cracking down on them, but all they can do is bleed.
> You are doing fine, maybe, as distracted said, you went roockie but you are doing what a mod is supposed to to.






baconbits said:


> Just do what you do, shadow.  There will always be critics.



...........


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 19, 2016)

Gino said:


> ...........



Two can play the guessing game too


----------



## Gino (Mar 19, 2016)

Is that right?


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 19, 2016)

Gino said:


> Is that right?



Right, quite right...bloody well right!


----------



## Gino (Mar 19, 2016)

hmmm...........


----------



## Saishin (Mar 19, 2016)

Nello said:


> [YOUTUBE]QPKKQnijnsM[/YOUTUBE]


Interesting 


makeoutparadise said:


> Its time to achive the canadian dream then


Shh don't tell that to Mael and Mega


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Mar 19, 2016)

Man,  I was in a Senegalese restaurant this evening.  It was really great.  This cuisine have some potential.


----------



## dr_shadow (Mar 19, 2016)

Le M�le Absolu said:


> Man,  I was in a Senegalese restaurant this evening.  It was really great.  This cuisine have some potential.



Africa is gonna become globally relevant in 50 years or so when China and India both run out of steam.

If you're smart you should buy property in the Democratic Republic of Congo or some other place that's portrayed as a hellhole in the media. Because those are all gonna become promised lands in due time.


----------



## Oceania (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 19, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> Africa is gonna become globally relevant in 50 years or so when China and India both run out of steam.
> 
> If you're smart you should buy property in the Democratic Republic of Congo or some other place that's portrayed as a hellhole in the media. Because those are all gonna become promised lands in due time.



For me I'm all sold for Ethiopia, I just can't get enough of injera.


----------



## dr_shadow (Mar 19, 2016)

Ethiopia is fascinating, but because I'm somehow drawn to crowds I think I'd like to visit Lagos, Nigeria first. The largest city in the continent.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 19, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> Ethiopia is fascinating, but because I'm somehow drawn to crowds I think I'd like to visit Lagos, Nigeria first. The largest city in the continent.



And Ethiopia got some cool medieval castles too irc.


----------



## Nello (Mar 19, 2016)

Saishin said:


> Interesting
> 
> Shh don't tell that to Mael and Mega


Mostly sad though 


mr_shadow said:


> Africa is gonna become globally relevant in 50 years or so when China and India both run out of steam.
> 
> If you're smart you should buy property in the Democratic Republic of Congo or some other place that's portrayed as a hellhole in the media. Because those are all gonna become promised lands in due time.



Dude that's interesting. Are you thinking about investing, yourself? Do you know where exactly would be a good place to buy property? I'm guessing somewhere in the outskirts of a city would be a good place to get cheap property that will later become valuable as the city grows.


----------



## dr_shadow (Mar 19, 2016)

Nello said:


> Dude that's interesting. Are you thinking about investing, yourself? Do you know where exactly would be a good place to buy property? I'm guessing somewhere in the outskirts of a city would be a good place to get cheap property that will later become valuable as the city grows.



Not in the near-term since I've only had a full time job for the past six months, so I haven't really racked up enough savings to invest yet. xD

From my experience in China I do know that I wish I had been one of those first foreigners to set foot in Shenzhen back in the 80's. If you get in early it's all gold from there, I think.

So if I ever find myself with more money than I know what to do with, I'll invest some of it in say Pakistan or the aforementioned DRC. Because those are places with such poor media image that nobody really expects them to ever become anything great, yet if they get their shit together they have great potential due to population and/or resources.

Same with North Korea. While foreigners aren't actually allowed to own property -inside- NK, I'd be smart to try and position yourself near the border in South Korea or China, because that's gonna become a lively thoroughfare the day Kim opens the country. Which he will have to do, eventually.


----------



## Nello (Mar 19, 2016)

It may be a bit early to invest in those places right now though. I mean, if it's gonna take 20 years for the properties to become valuable, you might earn more by just investing in stocks and enjoy that slow but exponential growth. But you should definitely keep an eye out for any cities that suddenly start growing fast in any of those places. And then tell me so I can jump on the money train with you


----------



## Oceania (Mar 19, 2016)

I don't know there are places I'd like to go to, but I'm not really a big crowd person.


----------



## Oceania (Mar 19, 2016)

I would like to go to south Africa around there area where they film the great white sharks breaching.


----------



## dr_shadow (Mar 19, 2016)

*Most populous African countries*
1. Nigeria
2. Ethiopia
3. Egypt
4. DR. Congo
5. South Africa

*Least populous African countries*
1. Seychelles
2. San Tome & Principe
3. Cap Verde
4. Equatorial Guinea
5. Comoros

Take your pick.


----------



## Black Superman (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## Mider T (Mar 19, 2016)

How Sudan not one of the most populous countries?  Because they keep killing everyone?


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 19, 2016)

Mider T said:


> How Sudan not one of the most populous countries?  Because they keep killing everyone?



That was rather dark.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 19, 2016)

Alwaysmind said:


> That was rather dark.


----------



## Black Superman (Mar 19, 2016)

Unpopular opinion, Superman works better as either Black or Latino. After watching GODs, I'm kinda sold on the idea of a latino superman. Best superman characterization that I've seen by far. Better than Man of Steel.


----------



## Krory (Mar 19, 2016)

That would definitely work for the Injustice arc/timeline.


----------



## Mael (Mar 19, 2016)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> Unpopular opinion, Superman works better as either Black or Latino. After watching GODs, I'm kinda sold on the idea of a latino superman. Best superman characterization that I've seen by far. Better than Man of Steel.



Pipe dreams are fun.


----------



## Pilaf (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## Mider T (Mar 19, 2016)

Immediately thought of SuperSaiayman12


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 19, 2016)

I was thinking KidTony.


----------



## Krory (Mar 19, 2016)

Well there's the new Cafe motto.


----------



## baconbits (Mar 19, 2016)

Kid Tony ain't that bad, lol.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Mar 20, 2016)

Mider T said:


> Immediately thought of SuperSaiayman12


That guy... he's only person I think about when I'm not browsing NF.

Fiona is much worse though.


----------



## Black Superman (Mar 20, 2016)

Mael said:


> Pipe dreams are fun.





& 




>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>



People have been calling Superman bland for decades. I wonder why. Clark is blander than white bread  Superman is one of those characters that could use a rebranding, without it being about "PC"


----------



## Mael (Mar 20, 2016)

Then here's a novel thought.  Create another superhero.

Recoloring is the shit way out.


----------



## Black Superman (Mar 20, 2016)

Mael said:


> Then here's a novel thought.  Create another superhero.
> 
> Recoloring is the shit way out.



There are plenty of characters like that already, they're just don't get any love. Superman is  symbolic, he is the DC's interpretation of a christ-like being. Having a Black or Latino superman recognized in such a way would be a very powerful statement.

RIP MCDUFFGAWD.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u16sKK-1oLQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mael (Mar 20, 2016)

At least he did it right instead of just demanding Superman change his skin tone.  Static was a novel creation.

I never understood how nobody counts Al Simmons.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 20, 2016)

Mael said:


> Then here's a novel thought.  Create another superhero.
> 
> Recoloring is the shit way out.



It's just plain lazy.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Mar 20, 2016)

Why Black naruto characters,  why black Superman?


----------



## Black Superman (Mar 20, 2016)

Btw, Val-Zod and Mexican Supes are not recolored. They actually have their own unique origin stories and characterizations. Mexican Supes is not clark in brown face, the guy is different, his perspective is different. That's what makes him Not white bread Clark.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 20, 2016)

You know what would be interesting, if a writer had the balls, is to write an AU where Africans made the strides and accomplishments that went into shaping western society instead of Europeans. Just the same, engaging in the same atrocities and prejudices against whites that Africans were subject to in reality. Such as a slave trade of Europeans for example, to establish a point that anyone from any group can be racist. That when humans gain power, especially over others, they will seek to use it to benefit themselves or their group the most and disenfranchise those groups they fear or hate most.

SJWs would try to eat such an author alive though.


----------



## Black Superman (Mar 20, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> You know what would be interesting, if a writer had the balls, is to write an AU where Africans made the strides and accomplishments that went into shaping western society instead of Europeans. Just the same, engaging in the same atrocities and prejudices against whites that Africans were subject to in reality. Such as a slave trade of Europeans for example, to establish a point that anyone from any group can be racist. That when humans gain power, especially over others, they will seek to use it to benefit themselves or their group the most and disenfranchise those groups they fear or hate most.
> 
> SJWs would try to eat such an author alive though.



White people wouldn't want to read it, so it wouldn't last an issue. A novel like that already exists btw.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Mar 20, 2016)

I remember about a African movie where Africa is a rising economic power while Europe is in economic crisis that lead to a mass immigration of European in Africa.


----------



## Mael (Mar 20, 2016)

Le M?le Absolu said:


> Why Black naruto characters,  why black Superman?



My feels...that's why.



Seto Kaiba said:


> You know what would be interesting, if a writer had the balls, is to write an AU where Africans made the strides and accomplishments that went into shaping western society instead of Europeans. Just the same, engaging in the same atrocities and prejudices against whites that Africans were subject to in reality. Such as a slave trade of Europeans for example, to establish a point that anyone from any group can be racist. That when humans gain power, especially over others, they will seek to use it to benefit themselves or their group the most and disenfranchise those groups they fear or hate most.
> 
> SJWs would try to eat such an author alive though.



How dare you preach such logical heresy, Seto.

Get out of here. 



ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> White people wouldn't want to read it, so it wouldn't last an issue. A novel like that already exists btw.



Thanks for the assumption, dipshit.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 20, 2016)

So, you've probably seen China is hunting tigers for their bones now...Do the Chinese suffer from critical amounts of erectile dysfunction or something? 

Why is their folk medicine all about getting it up? What kind of Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon bullshit is going on that they make bogus remedy after bogus remedy focused on virility?


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Mar 20, 2016)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> White people wouldn't want to read it, so it wouldn't last an issue. A novel like that already exists btw.



Why you want the attention of white people anyways?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 20, 2016)

I think those most averse to reading it would be the culture warriors, for daring to attribute such matters to another race and social justice warriors because it is not 'politically correct'.


----------



## Black Superman (Mar 20, 2016)

> While a very scant few Obama supporters were classy and gracious about their candidate winning and getting Inaugurated into the Presidency, many others are enjoying the race-lording.
> The latest is author Bernardine Evaristo. Like Obama, she’s of mixed race. And her new novel, “Blonde Roots” explores a new version of slavery: where White Europeans are the property of Black slavemasters, White women are regularly raped by Black sailors, and Whites have “inferior brain capacity”:





White people offended at the mere conception of it. Calling it "obama literature" Stay classy white folks. If you understand the average white supremacist mind, you'd understand why something like this wouldn't go over well with them. The Help is a best-seller, but Blonde Roots. Nah, we don't fuck with that.


----------



## Black Superman (Mar 20, 2016)

Once again, Seto is wrong. What's it like being wrong all the time? It's white conservatives  who aren't fucking with the book not SJW's.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 20, 2016)

I think that is an interesting take, but those on either end of the extremes hate it for the common reason that it forces them to face things about themselves and their ideologies that they would rather not face.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Mar 20, 2016)

You should leave the US for Africa.  Living in a country populated by a majority of white people look like a pain in the ass for you.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 20, 2016)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> Once again, Seto is wrong. What's it like being wrong all the time?



Just like you were wrong about my race?

_I think those most averse to reading it would be the culture warriors, for daring to attribute such matters to another race and social justice warriors because it is not 'politically correct'._

Also, learn to read.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 20, 2016)

Le M�le Absolu said:


> You should leave the US for Africa.  Living in a country populated by a majority of white people look like a pain in the ass for you.



Because he's an armchair militant. A half-assed supremacist. He wants to preach all this bullshit, but he doesn't want to leave the comforts made possible due to western innovation. Many innovations of which were made by white people. He's not going to fucking Africa because he's afraid of leaving this comfortable life behind, and he knows it. A little racism from time to time is better than the rampant instability of the African continent.


----------



## Mael (Mar 20, 2016)

Le M?le Absolu said:


> Why you want the attention of white people anyways?



Zero's tsundere for whitey.

Not to mention the most whiny, amateurish black supremacist wannabe here.


----------



## Black Superman (Mar 20, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I think that is an interesting take, but those on either end of the extremes hate it for the common reason that it forces them to face things about themselves and their ideologies that they would rather not face.



No one from the left is bitching about the book. Find me some fringe leftists who are complaining about this book and you'd have a point. The left doesn't bitch about books, unless it's like mein kampf in elementary schools or something. Conservatives are notoriously anti-book, they're the ones who want to get rid of Huck Finn because of their own guilt trip. The only book they agree with is the bible.


----------



## Mael (Mar 20, 2016)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> No one from the left is bitching about the book. Find me some fringe leftists who are complaining about this book and you'd have a point. The left doesn't bitch about books, unless it's like mein kampf in elementary schools or something. Conservatives are notoriously anti-book, they're the ones who want to get rid of Huck Finn because of their own guilt trip. The only book they agree with is the bible.



The left isn't bitching because the left is a self-flagellating bunch of cucks.  They'll masturbate to this sort of literature despite the fact many of them are white and would be subject to the same injustices.

They're just as allergic to facts and logic as the right is.  You're just a leftist so you'll deny this to the grave.


----------



## Krory (Mar 20, 2016)

Le M?le Absolu said:


> Why Black naruto characters,  why black Superman?



Because it's okay when they do cultural appropriation.


----------



## Black Superman (Mar 20, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Because he's an armchair militant. A half-assed supremacist. He wants to preach all this bullshit, but he doesn't want to leave the comforts made possible due to western innovation. Many innovations of which were made by white people. He's not going to fucking Africa because he's afraid of leaving this comfortable life behind, and he knows it. A little racism from time to time is better than the rampant instability of the African continent.



Either I got to put up with white supremacists or I have to go back to Africa? Are you serious? Is that your argument? Very enlightened view you have there Seto. What's up with people like you always trying to dictate how black people should feel about their situation? You just exposed yourself buddy.


----------



## Mael (Mar 20, 2016)

Rey said:


> Because it's okay when they do cultural appropriation.



It's like how Asians can be even more racist than the whitest of white people and get away with it completely because they make animu and lots of gadgets.


----------



## Mael (Mar 20, 2016)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> Either I got to put up with white supremacists or I have to go back to Africa? Are you serious? Is that your argument? Very enlightened view you have there Seto. What's up with people like you always trying to dictate how black people should feel about their situation? You just exposed yourself buddy.



Or you could just stop whining and actually go outside to do something?

You don't speak for all blacks like I don't speak for all whites.  You have your personal chip on your shoulder which of course is a load of garbage and thinking doing shit like Black Link is really the kind of progress needed.  No, it isn't.  It's the sort of amateurish "I'm doing this for my own feels" crap that in the end pleases you and only you.


----------



## Black Superman (Mar 20, 2016)

You guys are oh so progressive . I hope your black friends get a chance to see you cats at your "best".


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 20, 2016)

The left does bitch about books. It's the entire reason you see Marvel Comics in the state they are in, or the hamfisted dialogue in certain comics in DC. , and cases like these:





How is it like to be wrong all the time, Zero?


----------



## Black Superman (Mar 20, 2016)

Le M�le Absolu said:


> Why you want the attention of white people anyways?



I don't want their attention, I just know how most white supremacist think and feel, so I know it's not going to work. White people love reading/watching things about white saviors helping helpless darkies, so a book like that would go against the narrative they like to propaganda. White people love white heroes, once you get that through your head, everything starts to make sense.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 20, 2016)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> Either I got to put up with white supremacists or I have to go back to Africa? Are you serious? Is that your argument? Very enlightened view you have there Seto. What's up with people like you always trying to dictate how black people should feel about their situation? You just exposed yourself buddy.



You really do have a hard time reading!

The comforts of domestic life in America, or any other western nation beats dealing with the rampant instability and noticeably decreased standard of living in Africa, and you know it. Despite all your bitching and pseudo-black militancy, you know that on any day you would stick around in this supposedly racist country than step foot in the African continent.

If this is too hard for you to comprehend, and I know it is, basically dealing with the inconvenience of inconsequential racism, of which FYI all groups subject each other to, from time to time beats what the instability that is rampant in Africa. You'll bitch about white people this and white people that, but you'll use the computers, you'll go on the internet, you'll watch Youtube and television and do nothing. Nothing except perpetuate the same kind of racism you bitch about seeing in others.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 20, 2016)

I don't understand what kickstarted this argument (well I do). 

Zero expressed his desire for a black Superman. I'm not a fan of race swaps for the sake of diversity, but looking at the examples provided I can understand the desire for a different type of character. I don't feel a race swap is needed; I'm with Mael on the creation of a different character but it doesn't really matter. 

Seto made the claim of what would be an interesting book and the type of people who would complain. Zero let him know that such a book was already in existence and the type of people actually complaining about the book. 

I don't see why it needed to turn into a conversation about why he should leave the US, why he stays etc. I have said before that those kind of comments sicken me. He has every right to live in America and every right to complain about it; it is his home. I don't know why people feel it is fit to strike down criticism by making the claim that a person wouldn't elsewhere.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 20, 2016)

Except his bitching is directly related to the question of why he sticks around here. He doesn't have an issue with racism, he has an issue with white people.

If you didn't notice, white people make up 2/3s of this country. So why the fuck is here then? They aren't going away.


----------



## Black Superman (Mar 20, 2016)

No one tells white people to go back to Europe, ever. Just stop. I was born here. I'm an American. I'm probably more American than you. Get over it.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 20, 2016)

He does not need to explain why he is staying in America. Nothing more needs to be said other than the fact that America is his home. 

It is your opinion that his problem is with white people as opposed to his perception of racism. However, it does not really matter whether or not you're correct. 1/3 of Americans are not white people, they're not going to go away, but a racist white American would not be asked why they're sticking around. There would be an understanding that the place is their home. 

Zero really has a way of bringing out the worst in people.


----------



## Krory (Mar 20, 2016)

Racists usually do - just look at Trump rallies.


----------



## Mael (Mar 20, 2016)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> No one tells white people to go back to Europe, ever. Just stop. I was born here. I'm an American. I'm probably more American than you. Get over it.



Well nobody wants to go to Europe, ain't white no mo'.


----------



## Black Superman (Mar 20, 2016)

> *Black patriotism in America is different than white patriotism, but it is still patriotism. In fact it is much deeper and truer than the sort of white patriotism y*ou see on television.
> 
> *Patriotism means loving your country, it does not mean just liking it. Love is different than like. It runs much deeper.
> *
> ...


----------



## Mael (Mar 20, 2016)

Wow that wasn't a self-righteous piece of shit blog.



ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> You guys are oh so progressive . I hope your black friends get a chance to see you cats at your "best".



This was just stupid.



ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> I don't want their attention, I just know how most white supremacist think and feel, so I know it's not going to work. White people love reading/watching things about white saviors helping helpless darkies, so a book like that would go against the narrative they like to propaganda. White people love white heroes, once you get that through your head, everything starts to make sense.



It's not like I want you to notice me or something, baka white man-san.


----------



## Black Superman (Mar 20, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> You really do have a hard time reading!
> 
> The comforts of domestic life in America, or any other western nation beats dealing with the rampant instability and noticeably decreased standard of living in Africa, and you know it. Despite all your bitching and pseudo-black militancy, you know that on any day you would stick around in this supposedly racist country than step foot in the African continent.
> 
> If this is too hard for you to comprehend, and I know it is, basically dealing with the inconvenience of inconsequential racism, of which FYI all groups subject each other to, from time to time beats what the instability that is rampant in Africa. You'll bitch about white people this and white people that, but you'll use the computers, you'll go on the internet, you'll watch Youtube and television and do nothing. Nothing except perpetuate the same kind of racism you bitch about seeing in others.



You don't know how racist this sounds. White people aren't the only ones who built America. Stop giving them exclusive credit for the fortune of the country.  Why do you even vote for Obama if you believe something like that? What you're saying is essentially no different from the storm frontiers and /pollers/ who think non-whites are incapable of governance.


----------



## Mael (Mar 20, 2016)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> You don't know how racist this sounds. White people aren't the only ones who built America. Stop giving them exclusive credit for the fortune of the country.  Why do you even vote for Obama if you believe something like that? What you're saying is essentially no different from the storm frontiers and /polers/ who think non-whites are incapable of governance.



Where in his post did Seto give only whites due credit?

Your reading comprehension is utter shite.

I think what's on everyone's mind is that if you really bag on the States so much why don't you just move ANYWHERE but here?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 20, 2016)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> No one tells white people to go back to Europe, ever. Just stop. I was born here. I'm an American. I'm probably more American than you. Get over it.



Yes they do, all the time. Especially when those white people espouse the same racism you do.



Gunners said:


> He does not need to explain why he is staying in America. Nothing more needs to be said other than the fact that America is his home.
> 
> It is your opinion that his problem is with white people as opposed to his perception of racism. However, it does not really matter whether or not you're correct. 1/3 of Americans are not white people, they're not going to go away, but a racist white American would not be asked why they're sticking around. There would be an understanding that the place is their home.
> 
> Zero really has a way of bringing out the worst in people.



His problem is with white people. He always is going on and on about them. That's not a matter of opinion.

It would be nice that you actually read these things instead of blindly sticking up for him for a change.

Maybe it's because he's a FUCKING RACIST. Jesus Christ. 

What is with you? You have no issue seeing the racism in Mega, but you like to turn a blind eye to Zero's.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Mar 20, 2016)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> No one tells white people to go back to Europe, ever. Just stop. I was born here. I'm an American. I'm probably more American than you. Get over it.





Gunners said:


> He does not need to explain why he is staying in America. Nothing more needs to be said other than the fact that America is his home.
> 
> It is your opinion that his problem is with white people as opposed to his perception of racism. However, it does not really matter whether or not you're correct. 1/3 of Americans are not white people, they're not going to go away, but a racist white American would not be asked why they're sticking around. There would be an understanding that the place is their home.
> 
> Zero really has a way of bringing out the worst in people.



You know guys,  it was just an advice. If you do not feel comfortable in the US,  you can also leave it. It doesn't mean change nationality,  it's just mean live somewhere else where you could feel comfortable. Don't feel offended by this.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 20, 2016)

Mael said:


> Where in his post did Seto give only whites due credit?
> 
> Your reading comprehension is utter shite.
> 
> *I think what's on everyone's mind* is that if you really bag on the States so much why don't you just move ANYWHERE but here?





Mael said:


> Or you could just stop whining and actually go outside to do something?
> 
> *You don't speak for all blacks like I don't speak for all whites.*  You have your personal chip on your shoulder which of course is a load of garbage and thinking doing shit like Black Link is really the kind of progress needed.  No, it isn't.  It's the sort of amateurish "I'm doing this for my own feels" crap that in the end pleases you and only you.



Obviously that thought is not on everyone's mind as I have made it clear that that line of reasoning disgusts me. I put certain sentences in bold because of the irony involved.


----------



## Mael (Mar 20, 2016)

Le M?le Absolu said:


> You know guys,  it was just an advice. If you do not feel comfortable in the US,  you can also leave it. It doesn't mean change nationality,  it's just mean live somewhere else where you could feel comfortable. Don't fee offended by this.



You have good advice, mon frere, but unfortunately that can be seen as heretical.


----------



## Mael (Mar 20, 2016)

Gunners said:


> Obviously that thought is not on everyone's mind as I have made it clear that that line of reasoning disgusts me. I put certain sentences in bold because of the irony involved.



And who isn't on that line of thought?  Le Male?  Seto?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 20, 2016)

Gunners, in the first one he was clearly talking about the people arguing with him here. Stop being dishonest.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Mar 20, 2016)

I don't understand also why a white American would not be advised to live in Europe if he do not feel comfortable with the US.


----------



## Black Superman (Mar 20, 2016)

My ancestors built this country and made it great. They didn't go through all that hell so I could not have a voice.  What I don't like is anyone telling me to shut up and take it or leave. White supremacy shouldn't be acceptable because it hinders the progress of the country. It's a cancer, eating away at the conscience   of the people. I find it disgusting how some of ya'll are caping for white supremacy. If you don't like me fine, but don't defend white supremacy because you hate me. Whenever America becomes a majority black or brown country, and if this stuff is still around, there's going to be a reckoning, you can't pretend that it's not real. There are bodies on the ground and it's getting worse, we're regressing,  the shit is real.


----------



## Krory (Mar 20, 2016)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> My ancestors built this country and made it great. They didn't go through all that hell so I could not have a voice.  What I don't like is anyone telling me to shut up and take it or leave. White supremacy shouldn't be acceptable because it hinders the progress of the country. It's a cancer, eating away at the consciousness of the people . I find it disgusting how some of ya'll are caping for white supremacy. If you don't like me fine, but don't defend white supremacy because you hate me. Whenever America becomes a majority black or brown country, and if this stuff is still around, there's going to be a reckoning, you can't pretend that it's not real. There are bodies on the ground and it's getting worse, we're regressing,  the shit is real.



Ahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Mar 20, 2016)

Zero,  you are free of you action but in my opinion you'll be happier in a country with a majority of black people.  Your hatred towards white people will eat you for your entire life.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 20, 2016)

My ancestors built this country too, and the other south of Florida, and the other across the gulf. Some of them were even native to such lands. 

You're a regressive, Zero. You're the toxicity you claim to want to see gone.

Racism is racism. Whether it is white supremacy or black supremacy, it's still vile all the same.


----------



## Distracted (Mar 20, 2016)

What the hell just happened in this thread?


----------



## Black Superman (Mar 20, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> My ancestors built this country too, and the other south of Florida, and the other across the gulf. Some of them were even native to such lands.
> 
> You're a regressive, Zero. You're the toxicity you claim to want to see gone.
> 
> Racism is racism. Whether it is white supremacy or black supremacy, it's still vile all the same.



You say Gunner gives me a pass(which is untrue), but you give Mael and others a pass for exposing anti-black sentiments when it comes to me. You don't check them. You're not as impartial as you think.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Mar 20, 2016)

A part of my family actually build your country. They are in the construction business....
My Uncle left Cameroon for the US and live there for decade. He did what million of people do around the world.  Leave their home country for an other. 
Don't feel offended if I propose the same possibility. I,  myself considered the option many times.


----------



## Distracted (Mar 20, 2016)

So far things have been... relatively civil, but just don't let this explode into anything more guys.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 20, 2016)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> You say Gunner gives me a pass, but you give Mael and others a pass for exposing anti-black sentiments. You don't check em.



Because I've never chewed him out on his acting out before. Especially when he used racial slurs against you. 

Stop talking out of your ass. All individuals like you are concerned about is how best to present yourselves as the victim.


----------



## Krory (Mar 20, 2016)

Distracted said:


> What the hell just happened in this thread?



Zero hate whitey

People hate Zero

Gunners hates meanie poofaces


----------



## Black Superman (Mar 20, 2016)

Why are people so obsessed with proving that I hate white people? When there's plenty of people here who hate black people, but won't keep it real enough to come out of the closet about it? They know all the racist /pol/ memes, but it's an issue if Zero  brings up white supremacy in the Cafe. Really? I just don't like how I'm the acceptable target.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 20, 2016)

Like I said, you are obsessed with always framing yourself as the victim.

Mega has been chewed out for his racism more times than I care to remember. We have had white supremacists and white nationalists and all the years I've been here they have been rightly criticized for their bullshit notions.

You are no different, Zero.


----------



## Mael (Mar 20, 2016)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> You say Gunner gives me a pass(which is untrue), but you give Mael and others a pass for exposing anti-black sentiments when it comes to me. You don't check them. You're not as impartial as you think.



Hating you is not anti-black.  Yes I said what I did because I still believe in the Chris Rock definition. If I hated blacks I'd be disrespecting Gunners and baconbits constantly.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Mar 20, 2016)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> Why are people so obsessed with proving that I hate white people? When there's plenty of people here who hate black people, but won't keep it real enough to come out of the closet about it? They know all the racist /pol/ memes, but it's an issue if Zero  talks about  white supremacy. Really?



Man,  most of your comments are about ethnics,  especially white and black ethnics  I almost never seen you talking about something that not involved ethnics.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 20, 2016)

This might be the first convo to be moved to the debate section.


----------



## Krory (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## Black Superman (Mar 20, 2016)

Mael said:


> Hating you is not anti-black.  Yes I said what I did because I still believe in the Chris Rock definition. If I hated blacks I'd be disrespecting Gunners and baconbits constantly.



I think that's absolute bollocks. You are a racist Mael, you just refuse to own up to it. You hate any black person that doesn't fall within the acceptable spectrum. There are no "good black people" vs  "those ^ (use bro)", there's only people. Even white people I don't like, I don't resort to calling them racial slurs unless they already play their hand. You played your hand Mael. You use that word to put black people you disagree with in their place. I check white supremacists who need to be checked, there is a difference.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 20, 2016)

For you guys.
[YOUTUBE]hc--dFFp7mY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gunners (Mar 20, 2016)

Seto said:
			
		

> His problem is with white people. He always is going on and on about them. That's not a matter of opinion.


The fact that white people often come up in his complaints does not prove that he does not have an issue with racism, nor does it prove his issue is with all white people. There are different types of white people: racist white people, kind white people, selfish white people, generous white people, smart white people, dumb white people; the list goes on and on. If he perceives racist white people as a threat to black people, he could go on and on about people who happen to be white without actually having a problem with every white person in America. 



> It would be nice that you actually read these things instead of blindly sticking up for him for a change.



Do you know what would be nice? You not jumping to the same conclusion every time someone disagrees with you. 



> Maybe it's because he's a FUCKING RACIST. Jesus Christ.


Were you actually angry when typing the above the sentence? *Chuckling*. 

He might be racist. I think that he is racist based on the things he has said in the past. However, him being racist would not necessitate him having a problem with 2/3s of the population being white. 

And if he was the type of racist who had a problem with white people living in America, it still wouldn't justify challenging why the Zero refuses to leave his home. 



> What is with you? You have no issue seeing the racism in Mega, but you like to turn a blind eye to Zero's.


I don't turn a blind eye to Zero's racism. I simply won't view him as an excuse to present weak arguments whilst my peers turn a blind eye and join in on the fun.


----------



## Mael (Mar 20, 2016)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> I think that's absolute bollocks. You are a racist Mael, you just refuse to own up to it. You hate any black person that doesn't fall within the acceptable spectrum. There are no "good black people" vs  "those ^ (use bro)", there's only people. Even white people I don't like, I don't resort to calling them racial slurs unless they already play their hand. You played your hand Mael. You use that word to put black people you disagree with in their place. I check white supremacists who need to be checked, there is a difference.



No, I just pretty much hate you.  I hate you and everything you stand for, as an individual.  

There's good people and then racial stereotypes.  For all the talk of you saying there's only people, you go out of your way to ensure white folks are especially categorized...oh and black people who you think are too white and screw the community over.

So eat a dick, preferably a white one for irony.


----------



## Distracted (Mar 20, 2016)

So, what's the weather like where ever you live everyone?


----------



## Gunners (Mar 20, 2016)

Distracted said:


> So, what's the weather like where ever you live everyone?



Deceptively cold.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 20, 2016)

Gunners said:


> The fact that white people often come up in his complaints does not prove that he does not have an issue with racism, nor does it prove his issue is with all white people. There are different types of white people: racist white people, kind white people, selfish white people, generous white people, smart white people, dumb white people; the list goes on and on. If he perceives racist white people as a threat to black people, he could go on and on about people who happen to be white without actually having a problem with every white person in America.



A. He doesn't present such nuance. 

B. The fact that he does not and stands by it shows that:

     1. His issue is not actually racism.
     2. His issue is really white people.

He is fine with racism, so long as it is turned the other way around. 



> Do you know what would be nice? You not jumping to the same conclusion every time someone disagrees with you.



You jumped into this to stick up for him. You didn't even try to grasp my response to him, I mean the one you made was completely irrelevant to the point I was making with him. Not to mention, you've had to have blinders on not to see his obvious anti-white racism.



> Were you actually angry when typing the above the sentence? *Chuckling*.



No, I'm exasperated by your willful ignorance. 



> He might be racist. I think that he is racist based on the things he has said in the past. However, him being racist would not necessitate him having a problem with 2/3s of the population being white.



That's one of the dumbest things I've heard from you. 

"Now he may be racist, but that doesn't necessarily mean he has issues with 2/3s of the country being white"

You know, other than the fact that he is racist against whites. 



> And if he was the type of racist who had a problem with white people living in America, it still wouldn't justify challenging why the Zero refuses to leave his home.



Jesus Christ. You really didn't read my response. Go back on the discussion because I went over it the first time and did so multiple times afterward. 



> I don't turn a blind eye to Zero's racism. I simply won't view him as an excuse to present weak arguments whilst my peers turn a blind eye and join in on the fun.



You do by any relevant means. 

Weak arguments? You don't even know what the arguments are! You just jumped into it like you did the last time he was centered in this.


----------



## Krory (Mar 20, 2016)

Damn, Mael just got triggered as fuck.


----------



## Distracted (Mar 20, 2016)

Gunners said:


> Deceptively cold.



Yeah it's overcast where I am right now, but it'll get sunny and awesome soon.  I really have a too much to do and not enough hours in the day to get it done lately.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 20, 2016)

Distracted said:


> So, what's the weather like where ever you live everyone?



Yeah, THAT's gonna defuse the situation


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 20, 2016)

Distracted said:


> So, what's the weather like where ever you live everyone?



Pretty good. Below zero but pretty good. At least its sunny.


----------



## Distracted (Mar 20, 2016)

Zaru said:


> Yeah, THAT's gonna defuse the situation



As far as I'm concerned, there isn't a situation to defuse currently.  People are arguing passionately, and they're on the cusp of saying "FUCK YOU!" but the restraint is real in this thread.  For the most part I'm just watching and waiting.



Alwaysmind said:


> Pretty good. Below zero but pretty good. At least its sunny.



Where the hell do you live?


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 20, 2016)

Distracted said:


> As far as I'm concerned, there isn't a situation to defuse currently.  People are arguing passionately, and they're on the cusp of saying "FUCK YOU!" but the restraint is real in this thread.  For the most part I'm just watching and waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> Where the hell do you live?



Canadia! Ontario to be precise. But we use Celscius, not Fahrenheit.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 20, 2016)

Distracted said:


> As far as I'm concerned, there isn't a situation to defuse currently.  People are arguing passionately, and they're on the cusp of saying "FUCK YOU!" but the restraint is real in this thread.  For the most part I'm just watching and waiting.



Thing is, almost every time I check out this convo thread, I seem to witness some kerfuffle between Zero and someone else over something race-related. I hope they all know which lines not to cross.


----------



## Black Superman (Mar 20, 2016)

Most of things I say is it to gauge how some people really think/feel about blacks/minorities. I bait, that's what I do. If you're not comfortable with the idea of a fictional alien christ-like figure being depicted in media, how can you be comfortable with black people making some real significant progress in the country? Progress comes with changes, changes I suspect a lot are unprepared for.


----------



## Distracted (Mar 20, 2016)

Alwaysmind said:


> Canadia! Ontario to be precise. But we use Celscius, not Fahrenheit.



Ah, I live in southern Califonrnia.  It's about 15 degrees celsius here, but it'll probably hop up to something over 20 later on.



Zaru said:


> Thing is, almost every time I check out this convo thread, I seem to witness some kerfuffle between Zero and someone else over something race-related. I hope they all know which lines not to cross.



So another typical Sunday in the cafe?  When are these guys not having a verbal scuffle on the internet?



ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> Most of things I say is it to gauge how some people really think/feel about black people. I bait, that's what I do. If you're not comfortable with the idea of a fictional alien christ-like figure being depicted in media, how can you be comfortable with black people making real progress in the country?



Admitting to race baiting in a thread with Seto in it?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 20, 2016)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> Most of things I say is it to gauge how some people really think/feel about black people. I bait, that's what I do. If you're not comfortable with the idea of a fictional alien christ-like figure being depicted in media, how can you be comfortable with black people making real progress in the country?



Ironically, it's warped rationale like this that makes you one of the worst people to determine whatever racism, if any, exists against blacks that people have. As you often interpret any pushback against your absurdities as anti-black racism, even if that pushback is from other black people. Because you try to present yourself and your arguments as representative of blacks and their views, despite the fact that race does not denote any particular mentality or ideologies. Hilariously enough, all you do is just reveal your own prejudiced notions. ESPECIALLY in response to your non-white critics.

I have to wonder for how long did you assume I was just another white guy for all the times I've criticized you? When you decided to finally pull that trigger on your assumptions and how badly it backfired on you.

Or how about with bacon, a guy who seems almost incapable of hating a person, you managed to get for a time to hate you?

What does that really say about you?


----------



## Distracted (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 20, 2016)

23F prolly the warmest of the day lol. So much for spring.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Mar 20, 2016)

I'm not feel comfortable with naruto characters depicted in black or things like black Superman, especially if it's done by black people. It's really embarrassing.


----------



## Black Superman (Mar 20, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Ironically, it's warped rationale like this that makes you one of the worst people to determine whatever racism, if any, exists against blacks that people have. As you often interpret any pushback against your absurdities as anti-black racism, even if that pushback is from other black people. Because you try to present yourself and your arguments as representative of blacks and their views, despite the fact that race does not denote any particular mentality or ideologies. Hilariously enough, all you do is just reveal your own prejudiced notions. ESPECIALLY in response to your non-white critics.
> 
> I have to wonder for how long did you assume I was just another white guy for all the times I've criticized you? When you decided to finally pull that trigger on your assumptions and how badly it backfired on you.
> 
> ...



I knew you were Hispanic the entire time, you're the one who's presuming too much in regards to me. You don't have to be white to believe in white supremacy. Some of the biggest proponents of white supremacy aren't white at all.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 20, 2016)

> I'm not feel comfortable with naruto characters depicted in black or things like black Superman, especially if it's done by black people. It's really embarrassing.



Yeah, I'm not losing my shit over a lack of a Latino Flash or something. Although the Speedy Gonzalez jokes could be hilariously offensive...



ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> I knew you were Hispanic the entire time, you're the one who's presuming too much in regards to me.



No you didn't. You were even called out on it by multiple people. You only tried to backtrack after the fact.


----------



## Distracted (Mar 20, 2016)

Le M?le Absolu said:


> I'm not feel comfortable with naruto characters depicted in black or things like black Superman, especially if it's done by black people. It's really embarrassing.



A lot of people need to learn about the Blue Marvel.  The rise, fall, populatrity, and controversy about that character shows both the difficulty and challenges of creating a new hero and centering a lot of the character's identity in their race.  It's an excellent case study.


----------



## Black Superman (Mar 20, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Yeah, I'm not losing my shit over a lack of a Latino Flash or something. Although the Speedy Gonzalez jokes could be hilariously offensive...
> 
> 
> 
> No you didn't. You were even called out on it by multiple people. You only tried to backtrack after the fact.



I know you're from Georgia, and I know you're hispanic. I read and pick up on things. I also know there are Black hispanics and White hispanics. However, white hispanics are considered white. Louis CK for example. I'm not as out of touch as you may think.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 20, 2016)

> A. He doesn't present such nuance.
> 
> B. The fact that he does not and stands by it shows that:
> 
> ...



A is factually incorrect. 


ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> I'm not against white great thinkers like Plato and Einstein, but I'll be damned if I buy into white supremacy. It's not a theory, it's a fact. The truth of the matter was, is that no policy could account for how profound racism/white supremacy as a practice is/was. We're still dealing with it very much.



which means B can be thrown in the trash can. 



> You jumped into this to stick up for him. You didn't even try to grasp my response to him, I mean the one you made was completely irrelevant to the point I was making with him. Not to mention, you've had to have blinders on not to see his obvious anti-white racism.


No, I jumped into it because arguments that sicken me were thrown into the fray. The funny thing is I started reading that post prejudiced against Zero as I am not a fan of race swaps and found his desire somewhat hypocritical. 

I got a good grasp of your response to him, and you have yet to explain why I'm off the mark. 



> That's one of the dumbest things I've heard from you.


Explain why. I don't think it is dumb to point out that not all racists will have an issue with the existence and presence of other races of people. 



> Jesus Christ. You really didn't read my response. Go back on the discussion because I went over it the first time and did so multiple times afterward.


The broken record is saying ''You didn't read my response." No, I read your response and I disagreed with what you had to say. 



> You do by any relevant means.
> 
> Weak arguments? You don't even know what the arguments are! You just jumped into it like you did the last time he was centered in this.



Expand on the relevant means I use to turn a blind eye to Zero's racism.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 20, 2016)

Distracted said:


> A lot of people need to learn about the Blue Marvel.  The rise, fall, populatrity, and controversy about that character shows both the difficulty and challenges of creating a new hero and centering a lot of the character's identity in their race.  It's an excellent case study.



I hate it when a character is centered on their race or gender, because it tends to be done incredibly poorly. Often by those looking to score some social brownie points too. Look at the 'female Thor' for example. Like, they just can't be people, they have to be the identity first and foremost. Especially when they are taking the place of established characters with superhero identities. Marvel is the worst about this, atm.

In contrast, a writer did handle the Miles Morales matter quite well recently.


----------



## Black Superman (Mar 20, 2016)

Le M�le Absolu said:


> I'm not feel comfortable with naruto characters depicted in black or things like black Superman, especially if it's done by black people. It's really embarrassing.



Black Naruto is based Naruto.


----------



## Distracted (Mar 20, 2016)

I would say this belongs in the debate thread, but there is no topic for the convo thread.  You guys got me in a pickle, I may have to make a new rule about the convo threads after this one


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 20, 2016)

No dont censor a topic that makes the convo lively


----------



## Distracted (Mar 20, 2016)

makeoutparadise said:


> No dont censor a topic that makes the convo lively



I don't want to censor anything, but I do want the convo thread to be for conversations.  I don't know, it's something I'll think about - - I'd probably go over it with a few people.  I gotta say though, I'm impressed at the lack of actual flaming.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Mar 20, 2016)

Distracted said:


> So, what's the weather like where ever you live everyone?





ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> Black Naruto is based Naruto.



Black people can't be taken seriously with this. It's actually hurt their image. It's embarrassing and I hope these kind of shit stay in the US.


----------



## Black Superman (Mar 20, 2016)

Le M�le Absolu said:


> Black people can't be taken seriously with this. It's actually hurt their image. It's embarrassing and I hope these kind of shit stay in the US.



I think you're overreacting. it's just fan recoloring and it looks kinda cool. If a little fanmade illustration hurts the image of the black race as a whole, then our standing with you wasn't built on much to begin with.


----------



## Krory (Mar 20, 2016)

Distracted said:


> As far as I'm concerned, there isn't a situation to defuse currently.  People are arguing passionately, and they're on the cusp of saying "FUCK YOU!" but the restraint is real in this thread.  For the most part I'm just watching and waiting.



I suppose Mael telling Zero to "eat a dick, preferably a white one for irony." *is* restrained for him, so I guess you're right...


----------



## Black Superman (Mar 20, 2016)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ULdm2NLrN4E[/youtube]

Le Male Absolute is about to murder some black folk when he finds this out.



> I know this rant exposes the nerd in me, but within the past three or four months, there’s been heated talk of a black James Bond (Idris Ilba = perfect), a black Human Torch and possibly a black Spiderman. Frankly, I think those who take the position of opposition are simply an example of the pot calling the kettle black (no pun intended). For decades, black people have been portrayed as complete idiots in nearly every form of media (ex: Amos and Andy), and or were portrayed by white actors with poorly applied black face paint. Significant aspects of pop culture and media were blatantly stolen (musical genres, comedic routines, storylines) from African Americans on several documented occasions. Additionally, this extended to basically every other race and female acting role (ex: Charlie Chan and Mrs. Cleaver). Fast forward to 2015, and now certain people have issue with blacks portraying characters that aren’t even significantly connected to any particular race? It seems as though the problem with these arguments, from either side of the table, is that we only want to see things the way they fit our narratives, rather than assessing issues objectively and unbiasedly. We put aside all of the historical facts I listed here, and only focus on Spiderman being Caucasian in comic books … comic book movies haven’t maintained continuity, in some form or fashion, since day one! They get characters, storylines and critical elements all wrong, yet we only raise up in arms when a black actor might have a shot at an iconic caricature role .. Oh yeah: and we also forget to scream and shout about Jessica Alba, a Latina, playing Sue Storm in Fantastic Four, a white character, on TWO separate occasions .. Clearly, this exhibits retained bias towards particular people, in my opinion, and also exhibits areas in need of improvement still. Funny, how when we dig deeper into the petty arguments, a large cancerous issue is at the root.


----------



## Krory (Mar 20, 2016)

>People trying to pretend there hasn't already been a black Spider-Man, who is THE Spider-Man right now

I mean, sure, the Hispanic Spider-Man came first, but...


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 20, 2016)

That rant was stupid. 

I mean, really. He tries to present the idea that as if those opposed to "racebending" white characters are or were ok with the idea of blackface. His entire rant is relant upon, and goes on the classic, and lazy, accusation of racism because some people may disagree with such a decision.

The person doesn't even begin to make much sense that aside anyway. They barely stay on the topic they were trying to discuss.


----------



## Black Superman (Mar 20, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> That rant was stupid.
> 
> I mean, really. He tries to present the idea that as if those opposed to "racebending" white characters are or were ok with the idea of blackface. His entire rant is relant upon, and goes on the classic, and lazy, accusation of racism because some people may disagree with such a decision.
> 
> The person doesn't even begin to make much sense that aside anyway. They barely stay on the topic they were trying to discuss.



You're right Seto, remember all the outrage for a British guy playing Bane in TDK or Exodus: Gods and Kings. The same people who were complaining about those depictions, were complaining about Heimdall and Torch.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 20, 2016)

Yes, they were actually. It was quite consistent for the most part.

They were also complaining about the racelift in the Last Airbender as well. People generally these days do not like such a thing.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Mar 20, 2016)

Le M?le Absolu said:


> I'm not feel comfortable with naruto characters depicted in black or things like black Superman, especially if it's done by black people. It's really embarrassing.





ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> Black Naruto is based Naruto.





Le M?le Absolu said:


> Black people can't be taken seriously with this. It's actually hurt their image. It's embarrassing and I hope these kind of shit stay in the US.



are these sarcastic posts meant to point out irony or what


----------



## Black Superman (Mar 20, 2016)

Almost no one complained about The Dark Knight or Exodus.  The only people who complained about Exodus was me. Plenty of people complained about Heimdall and Fantastic Four though. It was a nerd shitstorm.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 20, 2016)

You are obssessed with being the victim. The casting was a constant and very vocal criticism of Exodus, as well as the Gods of Egypt.

IT WAS JUST ME NO ONE SEEMS TO CARE WHEN IT'S THE BLACK PEOPLE BEING RACELIFTED (even though not all examples are black).

Despite the fact that shit like this being a major point of discussion each time it happens. Not like the Last Airbender was torn to shreds over it or anything.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Mar 20, 2016)

WE WUZ KINGS


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 20, 2016)

afgpride said:


> WE WUZ KINGS



DAS RIGHT


----------



## Black Superman (Mar 20, 2016)

afgpride said:


> WE WUZ KINGS



Oh look, passive-aggressive racism.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Mar 20, 2016)

i can't be racist. 

racism = prejudice + power 

i have no institutional power as a person of color, so try again


----------



## Zaru (Mar 20, 2016)

afgpride said:


> WE WUZ KINGS



I love how this meme developed so far that race trolls are now spreading bait claims themselves, like the original nazis being africans who got replaced with whites after WW2, or the origin story of King WeWuz  I'm sure someone fell for it


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 20, 2016)

Yakub, the big-headed one.

I...can't believe that one wasn't made up...The NOI really believe some crazy shit.


----------



## Black Superman (Mar 20, 2016)

These are memes adopted by clearly anti-black racists and you guys are adopting them with pride. Smh. Congratulations for showing them true colors. These are not your friends. Thanks for proving my point earlier that you failed to address. Which is you permit anti-black racism, but any criticisms of white supremacy and you get butthurt.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 20, 2016)

That particular example takes it too far but the lampooning is stemmed from actual arguments actual groups and individuals have made. It's quite dishonest of you, Zero. You intentionally omit this fact, and then resort to the most extreme example of lampooning the absurd arguments in a pathetic attempt to paint any critic of such arguments as racist.


----------



## Black Superman (Mar 20, 2016)

You got caught using white supremacist code speech, you're done Seto. Just give it up already.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 20, 2016)

Seto the white supremacist  That'll be the day


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 20, 2016)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> You got caught using white supremacist code speech, you're done Seto. Just give it up already.



Bes' watch youself, boy...you wanna feud you mighta ginnit!


----------



## Mael (Mar 20, 2016)

Egyptians weren't black and neither was Jesus.  They looked like they do/would now.



ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> You got caught using white supremacist code speech, you're done Seto. Just give it up already.



My God, you are this stupid.


----------



## Rain (Mar 20, 2016)

I remember that thread where i argued against free speech for neo-fascists and Amanda criticized me for subverting freedom of others. And now my innocent flame-ish posts get deleted. The fuck is going on


----------



## Zaru (Mar 20, 2016)

Rain said:


> I remember that thread where i argued against free speech for neo-fascists and Amanda criticized me for subverting freedom of others. And now my innocent flame-ish posts get deleted. The fuck is going on



Supporting free speech and moderating a forum that's not supposed to be a complete cesspit of insults are two different things, Rain


----------



## Black Superman (Mar 20, 2016)

Zaru said:


> Seto the white supremacist  That'll be the day



There's plenty of non-whites who think blacks are culturally/racially inferior, so that's besides the point. You don't have to be white to subscribe to white supremacist memes and or theories. "We wuz kings and shiet yo"


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 20, 2016)

Still obsessed with framing yourself as a victim. 

You've also been completely fixated on painting me as white and/or a white supremacist too. Although, you did call bacon a "traitor" so I'm not surprised.


----------



## Rain (Mar 20, 2016)

Zaru said:


> Supporting free speech and moderating a forum that's not supposed to be a complete cesspit of insults are two different things, Rain



That was my argument in the thread basically, that certain public standards of discourse should exist and i got attacked by her as if i argued for some 1984-esque society. And now same person deletes my semi-contextual innocent post.


----------



## Black Superman (Mar 20, 2016)

Mael said:


> Egyptians weren't black and neither was Jesus.  They looked like they do/would now.
> 
> 
> 
> My God, you are this stupid.



That's a specious claim to make. I don't trust western media to get African history on the nose, much less Egyptian history. They're still portraying Egyptians as white Brits afterall. I don't need Egypt for personal validation. Mansa Munsa and the Timbuktu civilization for sure were black.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 20, 2016)

Egyptians were not black for the most part. There were black citizens of Egypt, and those that had mixed heritage that included black ancestors. There were also in the Southern Egyptian dynasties before unification, some black rulers, but by and large they were not black.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Mar 20, 2016)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> That's a specious claim to make.



we're all part of the same species, zero


----------



## Black Superman (Mar 20, 2016)

Mael said:


> I trust you to say stupid things and Lord knows you've yet to disappoint.
> 
> Timbuktu was in present-day Mali, dumbass, as was Mansa Musa.
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LeiFF0gvqcc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 20, 2016)

Did you just try to use a music video as citation?


----------



## Black Superman (Mar 20, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Did you just try to use a music video as citation?



How was I supposed to dignify his response with a serious response? His response was shit, so I gave him good shit.



All up in this thread.


----------



## Mael (Mar 20, 2016)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> How was I supposed to dignify his response with a serious response? His response was shit, so I gave him good shit.



How was my response shit?

Then again, it's hard to give gold to commonplace, daily shit.  So I'll give you that.  You never produce anything but shit so none of us can really do much with it.


----------



## Zyrax (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## Mael (Mar 20, 2016)

Well nobody really asked for you anyway, Zyrax.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 20, 2016)

Zero, you're just projecting.

Also, get that garbage noise out of here. We play some good old, patriotic tunes here:

[YOUTUBE]ruNrdmjcNTc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Mar 20, 2016)

What the hell was wrong with The Dark Knight?

And people who always complain about people that complained about shit like Fantastic Four forget that _more_ people complained about _Avatar_.

Hell, people are complaining about casting a _white guy_ to play a white guy in Iron Fist that they're fucking boycotting the show.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Mar 20, 2016)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> I think you're overreacting. it's just fan recoloring and it looks kinda cool. If a little fanmade illustration hurts the image of the black race as a whole, then our standing with you wasn't built on much to begin with.



If you do such illustration,  then you do not have a high respect for black people.  It's ridiculous and embarrassing for black people.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Mar 20, 2016)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> There's plenty of non-whites who think blacks are culturally/racially inferior, so that's besides the point. You don't have to be white to subscribe to white supremacist memes and or theories. "We wuz kings and shiet yo"


[YOUTUBE]BjumUKsToJQ[/YOUTUBE]


Seto Kaiba said:


> We play some good old, patriotic tunes here:


Get that shitty Murikan music outta here.
[YOUTUBE]M6t47RI4bns[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Amanda (Mar 20, 2016)

Mael, what is with you and men eating dicks? This is a warning, tone it down. 



Rain said:


> I remember that thread where i argued against free speech for neo-fascists and Amanda criticized me for subverting freedom of others. And now my innocent flame-ish posts get deleted. The fuck is going on





Rain said:


> That was my argument in the thread basically, that certain public standards of discourse should exist and i got attacked by her as if i argued for some 1984-esque society. And now same person deletes my semi-contextual innocent post.




I don't make the rules of NF, but it is now my job to make sure those rules are followed. It wasn't my job back then, and had it been, I wouldn't have said and done quite a lot of the things I did. Likewise, if I one day become a mother, I will certainly change certain habits of mine.

However, it's pointless of you to feel victimized because your post that broke the rules was deleted. As I said to you in PMs, it's not personal. If it was, I would be a very bad mod and soon a retired mod, too.


----------



## Mael (Mar 20, 2016)

I think I got it out of my system.  Having to study all the time for the MPRE and then having this brain dump left a lot of frustration and irritation have to go somewhere.

Then Zero came in with utter nonsense.  If he had brought up Tuskegee hell I might have agreed with him.

But alas.


----------



## EJ (Mar 20, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Ironically, it's warped rationale like this that makes you one of the worst people to determine whatever racism, if any, exists against blacks that people have. As you often interpret any pushback against your absurdities as anti-black racism, even if that pushback is from other black people. Because you try to present yourself and your arguments as representative of blacks and their views, despite the fact that race does not denote any particular mentality or ideologies. Hilariously enough, all you do is just reveal your own prejudiced notions. ESPECIALLY in response to your non-white critics.
> 
> I have to wonder for how long did you assume I was just another white guy for all the times I've criticized you? When you decided to finally pull that trigger on your assumptions and how badly it backfired on you.
> 
> ...



Yes, I agree on the notion that Zero needs to stop acting like he speaks for all black people. He's a narcissist that acts as though he knows exactly what's best for black people in the US, and any other black person that doesn't agree with him is a 'scared Uncle Tom" or some shit.




Distracted said:


> So, what's the weather like where ever you live everyone?



You're off-and on modding here. I don't understand why you send out warnings to people yet in the post above yours there was someone doing flaming as usual. 

I think to a degree your blatantly against users like Seto Kaiba but give others a pass.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 20, 2016)

He didn't delete posts because no one was flaming.


----------



## EJ (Mar 20, 2016)

Mael, nothing justifies using the word '^ (use bro)'. It doesn't matter what kind of shit Zero was saying it like it is, just about everyone here has shitted on the shit has been stating without using racist insults to only further his point.


----------



## EJ (Mar 20, 2016)

Mael said:


> So eat a dick, preferably a white one for irony.



baiting or flaming, he was just warned about this shit in another thread.

It's why I can't take the staff seriously here, either stay consistent with warnings given or let us talk how we want to talk (to a degree) without being kept on a tight leash.


----------



## Mael (Mar 20, 2016)

Amanda did her part.  



Flow said:


> Mael, nothing justifies using the word '^ (use bro)'. It doesn't matter what kind of shit Zero was saying it like it is, just about everyone here has shitted on the shit has been stating without using racist insults to only further his point.



Okay...that's been established like a hundred times.  

He is however what many rational minded people in the community want to avoid however.  I don't think Chris Rock was wrong in that regard.  Read what Le Male posted and if it makes any difference at all, Le Male is also black.


----------



## Amanda (Mar 20, 2016)

Flow said:


> You're off-and on modding here. I don't understand why you send out warnings to people yet in the post above yours there was someone doing flaming as usual.
> 
> I think to a degree your blatantly against users like Seto Kaiba but give others a pass.




I don't think people use the report button enough. It's not something to be scared of. If someone flames, baits, trolls, spams etc, just report it and carry on with your lives. 

It makes it easier for us all - I don't notice everything that happens and I doubt the other mods do either. We're busy people too. And you don't need to get your blood pressure messed up trying to fight someone who's being a jerk on the internet.


----------



## EJ (Mar 20, 2016)

Mael said:


> Okay...that's been established like a hundred times.
> 
> He is however what many rational minded people in the community want to avoid however.  I don't think Chris Rock was wrong in that regard.  Read what Le Male posted.



Then stop trying to justify your usage of it by saying "Chris Rock was right". That's the problem I have with comedians like him at times and how others interpret their commentary. 

"This black person is fucked up, so I can get away with calling him a ^ (use bro)", it opens the door for anyone to go ahead and judge a black person and use that shit over petty BS.


----------



## Mael (Mar 20, 2016)

Flow said:


> Then stop trying to justify your usage of it by saying "Chris Rock was right". That's the problem I have with comedians like him at times.
> 
> "This black person is fucked up, so I can get away with calling him a ^ (use bro)", it opens the door for anyone to go ahead and judge a black person and use that shit over petty BS.



But he's right.

With all races, there are people who act sensibly (the vast majority) and then there are people who literally act like the stereotypes they keep bitching about.   Stereotypes exist because there are hints of truth laced within them and each community.  Applying them wholesale is the big no-no but I'm not going to accept some blind version of reality where there aren't folks befitting of the monikers that are given to them.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Mar 20, 2016)

Mael said:


> Okay...that's been established like a hundred times.
> 
> He is however what many rational minded people in the community want to avoid however.  I don't think Chris Rock was wrong in that regard.  Read what Le Male posted and if it makes any difference at all, Le Male is also black.



I do not define myself as black but as mixed. 
Whatever what Zero say,  you shouldn't use the word "^ (use bro)" and also present your opinion by staying polite.   I almost feel sad for him because in fact Zero have an inferiority complex.


----------



## EJ (Mar 20, 2016)

Amanda said:


> I don't think people use the report button enough. It's not something to be scared of. If someone flames, baits, trolls, spams etc, just report it and carry on with your lives.
> 
> It makes it easier for us all - I don't notice everything that happens and I doubt the other mods do either. We're busy people too. And you don't need to get your blood pressure messed up trying to fight someone who's being a jerk on the internet.



I'm used to receiving a warning then getting actions taken against me as I've seen it played against others, maybe your modding is just "Two warnings and a ban", idk


----------



## Amanda (Mar 20, 2016)

The n word shouldn't be used in any situation. If you want to criticize a person for example for his lack of intelligence, you can quite well comment just that, the aspect of him that you disagree with. There is absolutely no need to draw his race into it.




Flow said:


> I'm used to receiving a warning then getting actions taken against me as I've seen it played against others, maybe your modding is just "Two warnings and a ban", idk




I've not aware of which cases you're referring to, so I can't comment really. 

As for myself, I wouldn't want to be a hanging judge. If edits and warnings get the discussion back on track, that's better. If not, well, it can't be helped.


----------



## EJ (Mar 20, 2016)

Mael said:


> But he's right.
> 
> With all races, there are people who act sensibly (the vast majority) and then there are people who literally act like the stereotypes they keep bitching about.   Stereotypes exist because there are hints of truth laced within them and each community.  Applying them wholesale is the big no-no but I'm not going to accept some blind version of reality where there aren't folks befitting of the monikers that are given to them.



You're calling him a ^ (use bro) specifically to get underneath his skin, don't try to play it like you're doing it for some noble reason. Yet you only continue to further his obnoxious points he likes to prove and act like a victim over.


----------



## EJ (Mar 20, 2016)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> You got caught using white supremacist code speech, you're done Seto. Just give it up already.





Seto Kaiba said:


> Bes' watch youself, boy...you wanna feud you mighta ginnit!





I don't understand how Zero doesn't catch these trolls or see that it's mocking racist and himself.


----------



## Mael (Mar 20, 2016)

Flow said:


> You're calling him a ^ (use bro) specifically to get underneath his skin, don't try to play it like you're doing it for some noble reason. Yet you only continue to further his obnoxious points he likes to prove and act like a victim over.



Actually it was because I believed him to be the angry stereotype of his community, not to get under his skin.  

How many times do I have to repeat that I genuinely don't like the person?  

Poor in taste/judgment, yes, but it's not like I'll be apologizing for it to him.


----------



## Xyloxi (Mar 20, 2016)

Amanda said:


> The n word shouldn't be used in any situation. If you want to criticize a person for example for his lack of intelligence, you can quite well comment just that, the aspect of him that you disagree with. There is absolutely no need to draw his race into it.



What about in context, either when quoting someone else or simply discussing the use of the word? As I remember seeing some British newspapers (The Telegraph) print the word ^ (use bro), without calling somebody that, or without any malice towards black people from their behalf. Maybe it's just a cultural difference, as I feel the US is generally more concerned with race than the UK is?


----------



## EJ (Mar 20, 2016)

Mael said:


> Actually it was because I believed him to be the angry stereotype of his community, not to get under his skin.



Angry black man stereotype right? I agree, he fits that stereotype. 

I've seen just about everyone here criticize Zero on his beliefs in tactful manners, yet you're (I think) the only user here that has called him a ^ (use bro) and compared him to other black users. 


> Poor in taste/judgment, yes, but it's not like I'll be apologizing for it to him.



I don't expect you to be an adult enough to apologize. At the same time though Zero hasn't apologized to anyone for the shit he has said to him, so the same goes towards him.


----------



## Amanda (Mar 20, 2016)

Xyloxi said:


> What about in context, either when quoting someone else or simply discussing the use of the word? As I remember seeing some British newspapers (The Telegraph) print the word ^ (use bro), without calling somebody that, or without any malice towards black people from their behalf. Maybe it's just a cultural difference, as I feel the US is generally more concerned with race than the UK is?




Let's rephrase: "Nobody should be called with the n word in any situation". Does that clarify it?

Also, even when discussing the word, it shouldn't be just casually thrown around. And I wouldn't be too quick to directly quote other people's brain farts either, you know.


----------



## Mael (Mar 20, 2016)

Flow said:


> Angry black man stereotype right? I agree, he fits that stereotype.
> 
> I've seen just about everyone here criticize Zero on his beliefs in tactful manners, yet you're (I think) the only user here that has called him a ^ (use bro) and compared him to other black users.
> 
> ...



Actually I apologized to everyone else.  I just don't feel it necessary to do it to him.  But that's cute, Mister Preachy.

Maybe I don't see how to be tactful with someone like that.  Should I ask your advice how to be tactful with a pit viper?


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 20, 2016)

Amanda said:


> I don't think people use the report button enough. It's not something to be scared of. If someone flames, baits, trolls, spams etc, just report it and carry on with your lives.
> 
> It makes it easier for us all - I don't notice everything that happens and I doubt the other mods do either. We're busy people too. And you don't need to get your blood pressure messed up trying to fight someone who's being a jerk on the internet.



Yea the report button is underused. I did it earlier this week though and I am not afftaid  to use it again. I'm on the lookout.


----------



## Xyloxi (Mar 20, 2016)

Amanda said:


> Let's rephrase: "Nobody should be called with the n word in any situation". Does that clarify it?
> 
> Also, even when discussing the word, it shouldn't be just casually thrown around. And I wouldn't be too quick to directly quote other people's brain farts either, you know.



Indeed it does, I myself had a bit of a brain fart and assumed you were talking from your personal opinions, rather than the perspective of a mod. But it's quite a change we're seeing as the mods are actually prohibiting the throwing around of racial slurs/racism, rather than being the culprits of it themselves. 

Can I say the n word if NaS goes and says ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) again?


----------



## EJ (Mar 20, 2016)

Mael said:


> Actually I apologized to everyone else.  I just don't feel it necessary to do it to him.  But that's cute, Mister Preachy.
> 
> Maybe I don't see how to be tactful with someone like that.  Should I ask your advice how to be tactful with a pit viper?



Because you ironically let your emotions get the best of you in regards with Zero, when he's openly admitted to trolling for responses consistently?

You're a grown man, you can learn how to tactfully debate with Zero.


----------



## Krory (Mar 20, 2016)

Amanda said:


> I don't think people use the report button enough. It's not something to be scared of. If someone flames, baits, trolls, spams etc, just report it and carry on with your lives.
> 
> It makes it easier for us all - I don't notice everything that happens and I doubt the other mods do either. We're busy people too. And you don't need to get your blood pressure messed up trying to fight someone who's being a jerk on the internet.



I think it's because people are used to it doing nothing, especially here. Most times with the way staff are, they'd just laugh along if Mael told Zero to "eat a dick" or even called him a "^ (use bro)" - that's what Mega did.


----------



## Mael (Mar 20, 2016)

Flow said:


> Because you ironically let your emotions get the best of you in regards with Zero, when he's openly admitted to trolling for responses consistently?
> 
> You're grown man, you can learn how to tactfully debate with Zero.



If he said that you're gonna have to show me because I kinda call bullshit.



Rey said:


> I think it's because people are used to it doing nothing, especially here. Most times with the way staff are, they'd just laugh along if Mael told Zero to "eat a dick" or even called him a "^ (use bro)" - that's what Mega did.



Oh mai.


----------



## EJ (Mar 20, 2016)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> Most of things I say is it to gauge how some people really think/feel about blacks/minorities. I bait, that's what I do.



Mael,

he literally just said it earlier in this thread, it's why you should take what he says with a grain of salt. If the fact he acts like a representation of black men in the US wasn't evident enough..


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 20, 2016)

Mael, don't use the fucking word. You were wrong when you used it the first time, stop trying to justify yourself.


----------



## dr_shadow (Mar 20, 2016)

Mael said:


> I never understood how nobody counts Al Simmons.



I wanted to cry with joy when I learned they're making a new Spawn movie. 

Though I'm very puzzled as to who they'll cast as Simmons. 

Both Michael Jai White (who played the character in the 1997 film) and Jamie Foxx (Django Unchained) have expressed interest. But my problem with those guys is that they're both 48 years old.

I imagine Simmons to have been in his mid-30's at the time of death, like White was in 1997. But I'm struggling to think of a black actor in that age range who'd be good...

Though considering that Hollywood actually seems to have a rather limited pool of "hot" actors at any given time, they'll probably cast Michael B. Jordan (age 29) because he was in Creed.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 20, 2016)

Idea for the next convo thread:

Cafe convo ##: As much emotions here as a tumblr page.  

(Note. Skully could be in the title too).


----------



## EJ (Mar 20, 2016)

Alwaysmind said:


> Cafe convo ##: As much emotions here as a tumblr page.



Yes, this works.


----------



## Mael (Mar 20, 2016)

Flow said:


> Mael,
> 
> he literally just said it earlier in this thread, it's why you should take what he says with a grain of salt. If the fact he acts like a representation of black men in the US wasn't evident enough..



I have him on ignore so it's my fault I didn't take him off it and can't be arsed to unlock every post.



Seto Kaiba said:


> Mael, don't use the fucking word. You were wrong when you used it the first time, stop trying to justify yourself.



What did I say?  If I didn't indicate I'll refrain from using that word then here it is.  It doesn't mean I won't stop thinking about his role and how he's viewed.


----------



## Krory (Mar 20, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> I wanted to cry with joy when I learned they're making a new Spawn movie.
> 
> Though I'm very puzzled as to who they'll cast as Simmons.
> 
> ...



Hell, they can get twenty-to-thirty year olds to play high school students (did you know there's actually a huge complaint because the actor playing the new Spider-Man is only 19 years old? Even though, you know... he's supposed to be high-school age), so why can't someone in their forties portray someone in their thirties as long as it's believable enough in appearance?

Either way... Franz Drameh is too young probably right now, only mid-twenties. I can't believe in Texas Battle is in his 40s almost. Lance Gross might be good. I'm a fan of Aldis Hodge but not sure if he really fits the mold.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 20, 2016)

I want a Static Shock film, and I'd also like to see a Batman Beyond film.


----------



## Mael (Mar 20, 2016)

I'll take a Static Shock film way more than a Batman Beyond.

Maybe it's just because I'm Batmanned out.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Mar 20, 2016)

Don't remember Static Shock being much good. But then again I'm not sure I enjoyed Batman Beyond much (not that I've seen that much of the latter)


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Mar 20, 2016)

Xyloxi said:


> Indeed it does, I myself had a bit of a brain fart and assumed you were talking from your personal opinions, rather than the perspective of a mod. But it's quite a change we're seeing as the mods are actually prohibiting the throwing around of racial slurs/racism, rather than being the culprits of it themselves.
> 
> Can I say the n word if NaS goes and says ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) again?



I'll call u a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) right now


----------



## Gino (Mar 20, 2016)

Why the fuck are the lot of you whining this time?


----------



## Krory (Mar 20, 2016)

Because whitey.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 20, 2016)

Mael said:


> I'll take a Static Shock film way more than a Batman Beyond.
> 
> Maybe it's just because I'm Batmanned out.



I wouldn't be bothered if they didn't make another Batman film, but it is going to happen. When it happens, I would like to see them take it to the future.


----------



## Krory (Mar 20, 2016)

I assume you mean after Ben Affleck's torture?


----------



## dr_shadow (Mar 20, 2016)

The longevity of the DC franchises is astonishing.

Superman first appeared in 1938, and Batman in 1939. Most of us posting here will live to see the 100th anniversary of both series'.

I can see why DC does so many reboots. While Kryptonians probably have a longer lifespan than humans, Bruce Wayne has no age-slowing superpowers and would, without reboots, have been about 90 now - assuming he started being Batman in his mid-20's.


----------



## Krory (Mar 20, 2016)

Selective aging has been a trait for many comics.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 20, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> Bruce Wayne has no age-slowing superpowers and would, without reboots, have been about 90 now - assuming he started being Batman in his mid-20's.



Batman Beyond is a thing that exists, you know


----------



## SLB (Mar 20, 2016)

Amanda said:


> Mael, what is with you and men eating dicks? This is a warning, tone it down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You and shadow are beginning to worry me tbh. Like way too overzealous in your approach..


----------



## Gunners (Mar 20, 2016)

Hopefully it is made in another 15 years, so that Jaden is too old for the role.


----------



## dr_shadow (Mar 20, 2016)

Zaru said:


> Batman Beyond is a thing that exists, you know



I know, and it kicks ass. 

Though that one is still part of the "DC Animated Universe" continuity, which started in 1992 with Batman: The Animated series. So that is a way also one of the reboots where the start of the story is moved up to a point closer to the present.

Wiki says Batman Beyond pick up in 2039. Probably Bruce is about 80 then, making him ca. 30 in Batman: The Animated Series. In other words the "Animated Universe" Batman was born in the 1960's.

But the "original" Batman would have had to be born around World War 1 in order to be in late 20's-early 30's when the comic book started in 1938. So he'd be coming up on a century old... 

However I think (I'm no expert on DC) the existence of the original Batman may have been terminated in either the infamous Crisis event or one of the subsequent reboots, so we don't need to worry about him beyond as a hypothetical old man.


----------



## dr_shadow (Mar 20, 2016)

Moody said:


> You and shadow are beginning to worry me tbh. Like way too overzealous in your approach..



Our job is to try and bring the Cafe from an R rating to a PG-13 rating, so that we can maybe be reinstated in Downtown Konoha.


----------



## Krory (Mar 20, 2016)

Moody trying to act like he comes to the Cafe more than once a month.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 20, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> Our job is to try and bring the Cafe from an R rating to a PG-13 rating, so that we can maybe be reinstated in Downtown Konoha.



Souds like the caf? was one square away from being moved to the bathouse.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 20, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]KVWi8aNHHQA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gino (Mar 20, 2016)

One of the best shows ever.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 20, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> I know, and it kicks ass.
> 
> Though that one is still part of the "DC Animated Universe" continuity, which started in 1992 with Batman: The Animated series. So that is a way also one of the reboots where the start of the story is moved up to a point closer to the present.
> 
> ...



DCAU Batman is going to have his heart attack in three years, forcing him into retirement. In six, Terry will be born.


----------



## dr_shadow (Mar 20, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> DCAU Batman is going to have his heart attack in three years, forcing him into retirement. In six, Terry will be born.



I know, right? 

I'm meaning to watch the entire DCAU, since it actually ended in I think 2006, so at any given time I can take comfort in knowing how much is left.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 20, 2016)

Amanda Waller was quite fucked up thinking about it. Hijacked a man so that his sperm would contain Batman's DNA, effectively cuckolding him. Then placed a hit on the family so the child would experience the same trauma as Batman.


----------



## Son of Goku (Mar 20, 2016)

Sooo... When did Meg get demodded? 



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Gunners (Mar 20, 2016)

He was demodded? Unfortunate, I didn't think he was a bad mod for this section.


----------



## Son of Goku (Mar 20, 2016)

Gunners said:


> He was demodded? Unfortunate, I didn't think he was a bad mod for this section.



You mean the cafe had the mod it deserved?  I used to say that too, but I was really just being cynical.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 20, 2016)

I remember when Mega was a quality member.


----------



## dr_shadow (Mar 20, 2016)

I think as kids, us non-Americans missed out on a lot of comic books.

While the internet existed in the 1990's, people didn't really use it to share scans of foreign comic books yet. At least nobody I knew did. 

So we were at the mercy of to what extent the books were translated into our local language and physically published where we lived.

In the 90's Marvel had a virtual monopoly on the Swedish market for some reason, which is why kids my age were very unfamiliar with the DC universe until we started encountering it in movies. Though interestingly my _dad_ grew up reading Swedish translations of Superman and Batman, so apparently DC had a presence in Sweden in the 1960's. I don't know when or why they disappeared...

To my knowledge the discontinuation of Spider-Man in 2013 marked the end of physical superhero comics in Sweden. I guess Marvel figured that with faster internet connections and very high English proficiency, Swedish kids would just read scans of the American originals (for free!) rather than pay for a delayed translation that you had to physically go to the store to get.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 20, 2016)

Ingvar Carlsson had a personal beef with DC comics dating back to the 1960s when he was studying in the US.


----------



## dr_shadow (Mar 20, 2016)

Mider T said:


> Ingvar Carlsson had a personal beef with DC comics dating back to the 1960s when he was studying in the US.



LolWut? 

How long did it take you to research this joke?


----------



## Mider T (Mar 20, 2016)

Are you mocking my trivial knowledge?


----------



## dr_shadow (Mar 20, 2016)

Mostly amazed that anyone not Nordic would know who Ingvar Carlsson is, let alone where he studied.


----------



## Distracted (Mar 20, 2016)

Son of Goku said:


> Sooo... When did Meg get demodded?
> 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __





Gunners said:


> He was demodded? Unfortunate, I didn't think he was a bad mod for this section.



He wasn't demodded.  He is just an advisor now.



Son of Goku said:


> You mean the cafe had the mod it deserved?  I used to say that too, but I was really just being cynical.



You guys are now stuck with Me, Toby, Amanda, and Shadow.  Enjoy 



Mider T said:


> I remember when Mega was a quality member.



I remember when your avatar used to have less banana.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 20, 2016)

Just finished watching Blackfish, and I couldn't get through it without some tears.  That was a powerful documentary.


----------



## Black Superman (Mar 20, 2016)

Black panther is a confirmed force-sensitive unlike that loserFinn.


----------



## Gino (Mar 20, 2016)

Giraffe of Fellatio said:


> but das waicist cis scum



:yeahsorry


----------



## Krory (Mar 20, 2016)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> Black panther is a confirmed force-sensitive unlike that loserFinn.



Who said Finn isn't Force sensitive?


----------



## Mider T (Mar 21, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> Mostly amazed that anyone not Nordic would know who Ingvar Carlsson is, let alone where he studied.



He's a personal hero.  Also very popular in Minnesota.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Mar 21, 2016)

Gino said:


> :yeahsorry


----------



## EJ (Mar 21, 2016)

Mega made into adviser? I wonder what he offers more to the table besides modding the cafe at a certain point. We aren't able to see the mod section so we'll never know.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 21, 2016)

You think just because we can't view that section we'll never know?

The naivete


----------



## EJ (Mar 21, 2016)

Mider Pathos.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 21, 2016)

Distracted said:


> I remember when your avatar used to have less banana.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 21, 2016)

[youtube]YJ4c5atUjsE[/youtube]


----------



## dr_shadow (Mar 21, 2016)

Flow said:


> Mega made into adviser? I wonder what he offers more to the table besides modding the cafe at a certain point. We aren't able to see the mod section so we'll never know.



Mega is gonna be like Deng Xiaoping, while Distracted, Amanda and me are gonna be Hu Yaobang (party leader), Li Xiannian (president) and Zhao Ziyang (prime minister).

Meaning he leaves all the boring paper-pushing and hand-shaking to us minions while himself pulling the strings from some "advisory committee", where he is immune to criticism because his signature is never on any government decrees.


----------



## EJ (Mar 21, 2016)

I don't care what role he's in, so as long as the hypocrisy didn't continue. Still find it funny on how the first day of the Cafe's new 'reform', he broke his own rules.


----------



## Gino (Mar 21, 2016)

Which is surprising to no one.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Mar 21, 2016)

Flow said:


> Then stop trying to justify your usage of it by saying "Chris Rock was right". That's the problem I have with comedians like him at times and how others interpret their commentary.
> 
> "This black person is fucked up, so I can get away with calling him a ^ (use bro)", it opens the door for anyone to go ahead and judge a black person and use that shit over petty BS.





Amanda said:


> The n word shouldn't be used in any situation. If you want to criticize a person for example for his lack of intelligence, you can quite well comment just that, the aspect of him that you disagree with. There is absolutely no need to draw his race into it.





Le M�le Absolu said:


> I do not define myself as black but as mixed.
> Whatever what Zero say,  you shouldn't use the word "^ (use bro)" and also present your opinion by staying polite.   I almost feel sad for him because in fact Zero have an inferiority complex.





Seto Kaiba said:


> Mael, don't use the fucking word. You were wrong when you used it the first time, stop trying to justify yourself.


So it took 3 people and a mod for Mael to understand he can't call black people ^ (use bro).
I'd be surprised but NF is teeming with racists.


Alwaysmind said:


> Idea for the next convo thread:
> 
> Cafe convo ##: As much emotions here as a tumblr page.
> 
> (Note. Skully could be in the title too).


They should just change the title right now.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 21, 2016)

The Handsome Klad said:


> So it took 3 people and a mod for Mael to understand he can't call black people ^ (use bro).



Are...are mods not people?

Do mod lives not matter?!


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Mar 21, 2016)

Mider T said:


> Are...are mods not people?
> 
> Do mod lives not matter?!


Mods are more important than your average NF user. They're white and we're all mixed/unpure. They are the mightey whitey.


----------



## dr_shadow (Mar 21, 2016)

> *Code of Ethics for Swedish Journalists*
> 
> *Paragraph 10* Do not emphasize the race, gender, nationality, profession, political affiliation, religious denomination or sexual orientation of an individual if it is of no relevance to the context and/or is phrased in demeaning language.





I think many people should tattoo this paragraph onto the back of their hands, so they are forced to read it every time they type on a keyboard.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Mar 21, 2016)

Even the profession and political affiliation?


----------



## Xyloxi (Mar 21, 2016)

Le M�le Absolu said:


> Even the profession and political affiliation?



I guess there's no need to include those things if they're not relevant?


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 21, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> I think many people should tattoo this paragraph onto the back of their hands, so they are forced to read it every time they type on a keyboard.



Same with comedy, if these details have nothing to do with the punch, better to leave them out.



The Handsome Klad said:


> They should just change the title right now.



How do we make such request?


----------



## EJ (Mar 21, 2016)

Let's go Cafe! 

Today is the first day of the rest of our lives! Let's hit this day up strong.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Mar 21, 2016)

Mega officially unmodded....From his own request or it was decided by the website?


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Mar 21, 2016)

Likely at his request. If he did something to get demoted he wouldn't have become an advisor


----------



## Mider T (Mar 21, 2016)

Why are you guys speculating?   Distracted just told us the reason a few pages back.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Mar 21, 2016)

He didn't actually tell the reason, only that he wasn't demoted by force


----------



## Son of Goku (Mar 21, 2016)

Distracted said:


> He wasn't demodded.  He is just an advisor now.


Sounds like some "honorary" title. Is it? 
Either way, if that's what it took to get him of his Cafe throne, great.



> You guys are now stuck with Me, Toby, Amanda, and Shadow.  Enjoy



So far so good.


----------



## Mael (Mar 21, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> I think many people should tattoo this paragraph onto the back of their hands, so they are forced to read it every time they type on a keyboard.



Maybe if they want to be a little bitch, yeah.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 21, 2016)

Whose dupe? 
______
There is merit to what shadow posted but the concern is with how they define relevance. Funnily enough, that should put them in a more difficult position as they would have to make more weighted decisions when including certain facts.


----------



## Son of Goku (Mar 21, 2016)

Blg NiG said:


> Pretty sure it was voluntary, and this is his way of *expressing his disapproval* of the new additions to the section.



Like there was a need for that.


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 21, 2016)

Distracted said:


> Second, no seriously no one on the entire staff uses an infraction as anything more than a joke.  We never look at your infractions, we don't typically give them out unless they are funny, and they have zero impact on your account even if you have tons of them.




Erase every single one of my infractions then.

Latest Infractions Received
 	Post	Date	Expires	Points	Reason	Posted By
	Made in America: Trend...	01-14-2012
08:19 PM	Expired	1	Baity/Noncontributory/HB, what's up?	The Space Cowboy
	1 year old raped and...	12-27-2011
01:52 AM	Expired	2	Trolling/Flamebaiting	The Space Cowboy
	US can't afford to...	09-09-2010
04:58 AM	Expired	0	Flaming/Language	Jello Biafra


----------



## Mael (Mar 21, 2016)

Yeah can we please erase the Jello infractions?  Those were so worthless.

Plus she's a woman...naturally emotional.


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 21, 2016)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


>



Actually like those. But the Parappa reference had me dying.


Someone rep him for me.



The Handsome Klad said:


> That guy... he's only person I think about when I'm not browsing NF.
> 
> Fiona is much worse though.



^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



Seto Kaiba said:


> You know what would be interesting, if a writer had the balls, is to write an AU where Africans made the strides and accomplishments that went into shaping western society instead of Europeans. Just the same, engaging in the same atrocities and prejudices against whites that Africans were subject to in reality. Such as a slave trade of Europeans for example, to establish a point that anyone from any group can be racist. That when humans gain power, especially over others, they will seek to use it to benefit themselves or their group the most and disenfranchise those groups they fear or hate most.
> 
> SJWs would try to eat such an author alive though.



Reported. Placed on super ignore for making a such rational opinion. Reported to FBI for possible ISIS member and anti-Trump.



Mael said:


> Yeah can we please erase the Jello infractions?  Those were so worthless.
> 
> Plus she's a woman...naturally emotional.



Yes please.

Also Zero ruins a perfectly good thread with the I hate whitey talk,

also Mael you can say ^ (use bro). I gave you permission to say that shit like three years ago.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Mar 21, 2016)

You have to ask an admin to delete your infractions, even smods don't have the power to do anything about them


----------



## Black Superman (Mar 21, 2016)

Flow said:


> I don't care what role he's in, so as long as the hypocrisy didn't continue. Still find it funny on how the first day of the Cafe's new 'reform', he broke his own rules.



What did he do? I don't recall how he broke his own rules.

And to a certain someone who thinks using the n-word is acceptable to refer to myself and others they take issue with.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QbRlyQi_k1w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mael (Mar 21, 2016)

So I get NaS permission, huh?

Well sorry fellas you heard the man.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 21, 2016)

Mael said:


> Plus she's a woman



Yeah uh about that...


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 21, 2016)

SHE WAS A COMMUNIST!

A COMMIE!


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Mar 21, 2016)

NaS said:


> ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


Your gayday must be broken


Zaru said:


> Yeah uh about that...


Jello was a man? Trans?

I wish I was here during Jello. I just want to see what it was like


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 21, 2016)

Well this mod shake up wont mean anything if we cant move back into downtown Konoha


----------



## Distracted (Mar 21, 2016)

makeoutparadise said:


> Well this mod shake up wont mean anything if we cant move back into downtown Konoha



I'm working on it.


----------



## Mael (Mar 21, 2016)

Zaru said:


> Yeah uh about that...



Lel then all them pics were fakes.


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 21, 2016)

Mael said:


> So I get NaS permission, huh?
> 
> Well sorry fellas you heard the man.



Let's get this on signature.



The Handsome Klad said:


> Your gayday must be broken
> 
> *Jello was a man? Trans?
> 
> I wish I was here during Jello. I just want to see what it was like*



Nope... I think it's working fine.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 21, 2016)

CTK + Ban stick = Jello.


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 21, 2016)

I miss CTK. One of the originals who also went batshit during the SJW story arc we're currently in.


----------



## dr_shadow (Mar 21, 2016)

I always postpone grading papers until the last minute, because I don't like the thought of having to give someone a bad grade. 

But once I open the folder and see their horrible, horrible English grammar, I just want blood!


----------



## EJ (Mar 21, 2016)

Thoughts?


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 21, 2016)

People can buy houses in today's standard. Albeit it is a bit of a challenge but it's not impossible.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Mar 21, 2016)

NaS said:


> People can buy houses in today's standard. Albeit it is a bit of a challenge but it's not impossible.



That's the point though.

50 years ago when coming out of college it was fairly easy to afford your first home.  Today it's "not impossible" to afford your first home out of college.  It's a totally different standard of effort.

One that encourages you to either take higher risk loans (bad) or rent for a prolonged period of time generating no equity (also bad).  All while having generally higher loans (bad), generally lower pay (bad) with far worse job security (horrific).


----------



## Mael (Mar 21, 2016)

Gunners said:


> CTK + Ban stick = Jello.



Lel...but I forget if Jello was as much of an SJW.  She was socialist but I think that's it.



Flow said:


> Thoughts?



It's true.  Boomers are oft entitled shits who don't realize how much worse they are than Millennials.  Millennials are selfish and self-absorbed but not actually malicious.  Boomers were pretty much the "full speed ahead and damn the consequences" with many of their moves to also include the modern education system that produced an entire generation of feels before reals and the utter mitigation of boys.  They're the ones who produced the participation trophy and the mounds of debt we have to deal with.  They're the ones who pretty much fostered into our heads that we can get out of college with any bullshit major and land a job while also primarily responsible for the outsourcing.

They're our parents.  Sucks to pin our parents' generation but I'd be a liar if I blamed the Greatest Generation.

It's much harder to accomplish anything thanks to everything they put in place so they need to shut their God damn mouths.


----------



## dr_shadow (Mar 21, 2016)

WorkingMoogle said:


> 50 years ago when coming out of college it was fairly easy to afford your first home.  Today it's "not impossible" to afford your first home out of college.  It's a totally different standard of effort.



Fifty years ago most people didn't go to college. 

So if you were only of those who did, you probably already came from a relatively upper-class family, which ought to help towards buying a home.


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 21, 2016)

WorkingMoogle said:


> That's the point though.
> 
> 50 years ago when coming out of college it was fairly easy to afford your first home.  Today it's "not impossible" to afford your first home out of college.  It's a totally different standard of effort.
> 
> One that encourages you to either take higher risk loans (bad) or rent for a prolonged period of time generating no equity (also bad).  All while having generally higher loans (bad), generally lower pay (bad) with far worse job security (horrific).



I know that was the point. He asked for our thoughts.  I provided my thought. Were you not paying attention? I also like how blurry that picture is. Last time I check, hitting the screenshot button on your keyboard, or doing the screenshot feature on your cell does not result in low resolution pictures.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 21, 2016)

Mael said:


> It's true.  Boomers are oft entitled shits who don't realize how much worse they are than Millennials.  Millennials are selfish and self-absorbed but not actually malicious.  Boomers were pretty much the "full speed ahead and damn the consequences" with many of their moves to also include the modern education system that produced an entire generation of feels before reals and the utter mitigation of boys.  They're the ones who produced the participation trophy and the mounds of debt we have to deal with.  They're the ones who pretty much fostered into our heads that we can get out of college with any bullshit major and land a job while also primarily responsible for the outsourcing.



Since I don't know much about other people's parents, I wonder how widespread this is.
My parents objectively had it harder than me and yet they didn't put unrealistic expectations on their children. Or maybe that's why.


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 21, 2016)

Zaru said:


> Since I don't know much about other people's parents, I wonder how widespread this is.
> My parents objectively had it harder than me and yet they didn't put unrealistic expectations on their children. Or maybe that's why.



They did tell you tho that people of color can't be used in campaigns to advocate a home feeling in advertisements for your country.


----------



## Mael (Mar 21, 2016)

Zaru said:


> Since I don't know much about other people's parents, I wonder how widespread this is.
> My parents objectively had it harder than me and yet they didn't put unrealistic expectations on their children. Or maybe that's why.



It's not so much about unrealistic expectations but more the programs and attitudes the Boomers put in place as a whole that created a culture that IMO fucked us up badly.


----------



## baconbits (Mar 21, 2016)

And Jello was a man?  You're ruining years of Cafe fantasies.  Not mine, tho.  She could have been a 10 and I wouldn't have approached her.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Mar 21, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> Fifty years ago most people didn't go to college.
> 
> So if you were only of those who did, you probably already came from a relatively upper-class family, which ought to help towards buying a home.



Sorry but you're misunderstanding.  While wealthy families obviously help the fact was the average college graduate could afford their own home with their first job out of college 50 years ago.  That is far harder to accomplish today.

Average home price adjusted for inflation:

From 1970 to 2013 it went from ~$140k to ~$190k (up 35%).

Average tuition went from ~$2500 to ~$8000 (up 220%).

In the same time minimum wage (roughly what you'd expect to make while "putting yourself through college"):


Went from ~$9/hr adjusted for inflation down to $7.25/hr (down 19%).

Meanwhile the average starting salary (of say an accountant):
 (PDF warning)
Was $39,500 in 1970 dollars, that's $237,159.83 in 2013 dollars. ((Haha, holy #@$@, I checked that twice to make sure))

In 2013the average starting salary of an accountant was $53,300 (down 78%)


(Accounting picked as a job that is in theory just as needed today as it was in 1970 feel free to substitute your own alternative).

So, make more sense now?

In 1970 if you worked 20 hours a week at minimum wage 52 weeks a year you made $9360 before taxes, which means you graduated debt free with a chunk of cash in the bank (or a chunk of cash you blew on booze and pot, whatever).  You got a job out of college that had a salary that _easily_ allowed you to secure a lone at a reasonable rate for a house.  All without any help from your parents financial position.

This is utterly different than the situation of a generic college student today.


----------



## baconbits (Mar 21, 2016)

Zero, we have our race traitor.


----------



## Mael (Mar 21, 2016)

NaS said:


> If I can say ^ (use bro) and I'm half white, mael can say ^ (use bro). Mael, we whites... we have to stick together.



I'll pass.  You saw how Flow, Seto, and Gunners got.


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 21, 2016)

Mael said:


> I'll pass.  You saw how Flow, Seto, and Gunners got.



Ken says it all the time and he's asian.


----------



## Mael (Mar 21, 2016)

NaS said:


> Ken says it all the time and he's asian.



You forgot.  Asians have the magic ability to get away with all forms of racism.  White folks don't.


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 21, 2016)

Mael said:


> You forgot.  Asians have the magic ability to get away with all forms of racism.  White folks don't.



LOL yea that is true. Oh well.


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 21, 2016)

baconbits said:


> My wife gave me a saltine card.



Bro, lol you better be lucky she saved you because... whew man. These hands were burning so bad the phoenix rose from them.


----------



## baconbits (Mar 21, 2016)

Probably gave you sunburn, whitey.  Now your list of favorite things makes more sense:

Favorite Manga: Bleach
Favorite Recreational Drug: Cocaine
Favorite Song: All White Everything
Favorite Rapper: Eminem


----------



## Gunners (Mar 21, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]Nr4xJJFyRmA[/YOUTUBE]

Roy should be ashamed of himself.


----------



## EJ (Mar 21, 2016)

Woah, is that JR doing commentary?


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 21, 2016)

baconbits said:


> Probably gave you sunburn, whitey.  Now your list of favorite things makes more sense:
> 
> Favorite Manga: Bleach
> Favorite Recreational Drug: Cocaine
> ...



Don't judge me. Only god can do that. And the judicial system of the United States.



Gunners said:


> [YOUTUBE]Nr4xJJFyRmA[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Roy should be ashamed of himself.



Why?


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 21, 2016)

So does this mean mega rage quit nf? Becuase he got removed?


----------



## Gunners (Mar 21, 2016)

NaS said:


> Why?



He's a former world champion who used to earn millions in a single fight. He shouldn't be beating the shit out of fans looking to make $100,000.



Flow said:


> Woah, is that JR doing commentary?



Yeah, I think they had Rey Mysterio and Kurt Angle on the undercard .


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 21, 2016)

He's only fighting to pay off his debt. Does it matter?


----------



## baconbits (Mar 21, 2016)

He didn't get removed.  It was voluntary.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 21, 2016)

NaS said:


> Don't judge me. Only god can do that. And the judicial system of the United States.
> 
> 
> 
> Why?


----------



## Mider T (Mar 21, 2016)

Jello was a woman when she was here at least, perhaps she's since got a sex change.


----------



## baconbits (Mar 21, 2016)

How do you know that?


Dang, he has sunk low.  Retire while you still have a functioning brain, Roy.


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## Overwatch (Mar 21, 2016)

My colleagues' habit of forgetting their stethoscopes at home and begging to use mine is really starting to get on my plums. 

As well as being unsanitary, it's also goddamn unprofessional at this point. We're less than a year away from graduating ffs.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 21, 2016)

NaS said:


> He's only fighting to pay off his debt. Does it matter?



It depends on what you mean by matter. Yes he needs to beat on fans and get knocked out by journey men to pay the bills he has accumulated over the years, but it is akin to a manager of a successful company being reduced to scrubbing toilets at McDonalds. It's the fall from grace.


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 21, 2016)

Better than being homeless. or without the luxaries you're used to. Honestly if I had to lower myself to continue the way I live, then I'll do it. Hell I'm doing it now. I used to spit at the Madison Square Garden. Now I'm reduced to spitting on a ninja forum.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 21, 2016)

I'd rather be homeless than owe certain Russians millions.


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 21, 2016)

Gunners said:


> I'd rather be homeless than owe certain Russians millions.



Thought he owed that money in the states and just went over to Russia to fight to make easy money? Two different things.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 21, 2016)

NaS said:


> Thought he owed that money in the states and just went over to Russia to fight to make easy money? Two different things.



He owed money in the states, but he got a Russian promoter to cover those bills. Now he is indebted to the Russian promoter.


----------



## Mael (Mar 21, 2016)

Why would anyone trust Russian anything?

Slow down, for God's sake.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Mar 21, 2016)

Mael said:


> You forgot.  Asians have the magic ability to get away with all forms of racism.  White folks don't.



It's true. I've got the lightning shaped scar and everything. Well, except the shitty eyesight.


----------



## Krory (Mar 21, 2016)

baconbits said:


> He didn't get removed.  It was voluntary.



Yeah, probably voluntary like Sunrider.


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 21, 2016)

Gunners said:


> He owed money in the states, but he got a Russian promoter to cover those bills. Now he is indebted to the Russian promoter.



That is hilarious. 



Giraffe of Fellatio said:


> It's true. I've got the lightning shaped scar and everything. Well, except the shitty eyesight.



What does that even mean?


----------



## Black Superman (Mar 21, 2016)

I hate to say this NaS, but you're kinda of an uncle tom. You're under review by NF's black committee.


----------



## Mael (Mar 21, 2016)

What happened to Sunrider?


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Mar 21, 2016)

NaS said:


> What does that even mean?


----------



## Krory (Mar 21, 2016)

Mider T said:


> Jello was a woman when she was here at least



So was Fable.


----------



## Black Superman (Mar 21, 2016)

Notice anything unusual


----------



## Overwatch (Mar 21, 2016)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> Notice anything unusual



Now that you mention it, his glasses DO look a lot like mine...


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 21, 2016)

Giraffe of Fellatio said:


>



He's not Asian is he?



ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> Notice anything unusual



You didn't you imgfit tags?

Black man dominating that white woman?

Someone actually bought a HD surveillance camera? Because that's been a needed for awhile. Not sure why we live in an age where you don't upgrade your surveillance cameras to all High definition.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Mar 21, 2016)

Clearly not, he is a reference to Mael's "magic ability" joke


----------



## Krory (Mar 21, 2016)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> Notice anything unusual



How they put the black man on the left like he some kinna slave?


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 21, 2016)

Giraffe of Fellatio said:


> Clearly not, he is a reference to Mael's "magic ability" joke



Ah that's right.

@Zero: LOL oh man not sure how I missed it. A black man working at Fox News. See I didn't catch it because it was cut off at the bottom.


----------



## Krory (Mar 21, 2016)

Mael said:


> What happened to Sunrider?



Ask    NaS.


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 21, 2016)

Rey said:


> Ask    NaS.



Why ask me? Did I hurt your feelings because I discredit all your stories you tell?


----------



## EJ (Mar 21, 2016)

NaS is an older version of Klad.


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 21, 2016)

You was doing so good staying off my dick. Why did you stop?


----------



## Mael (Mar 21, 2016)

NaS doesn't feed on table scraps...so no.


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 21, 2016)

Mael said:


> NaS doesn't feed on table scraps...so no.



Chill, bro. He's going to call you a cheerleader because he has no one on his team so he gets jealous. Just let him feel important. Like the step-child. They'll eventually go away on their own. They aren't really apart of the family.


----------



## EJ (Mar 21, 2016)

It was a small joke, but I understand you being hostile over it. 

I'm sorry if I hurt your feelings.


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 21, 2016)

See how that works, mael?


----------



## EJ (Mar 21, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]dAxbeATh6LQ[/YOUTUBE]

I'm ready/not ready for the end of this season.

Negan is about to be one of the most notorious villains in the past 10 years for television shows.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 21, 2016)

Well, Rain has more or less lost his shit.


----------



## EJ (Mar 21, 2016)

What happened now?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 21, 2016)

_ Humanitarianism... Excuse me while I go vomit. Every FUCKING idiot knows humanitarianism as well as charity is a moral and intellectual justification for blatant plundering of precious resources and exploitation of cheap labour. And you defend this here. you worm. Fucking disgusting you are. I don't care now if I get banned, FUCK YOU for showing such disrespect for damned and exploited. Come the revolution we will hunt bastards like you relentlessly, I promise you that. _


----------



## Xyloxi (Mar 21, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> _ Humanitarianism... Excuse me while I go vomit. Every FUCKING idiot knows humanitarianism as well as charity is a moral and intellectual justification for blatant plundering of precious resources and exploitation of cheap labour. And you defend this here. you worm. Fucking disgusting you are. I don't care now if I get banned, FUCK YOU for showing such disrespect for damned and exploited. Come the revolution we will hunt bastards like you relentlessly, I promise you that. _



It seems instead of the more nationalistic REMOVE KEBAB attitude, he wants to remove you.


----------



## Gino (Mar 21, 2016)

NaS said:


> @Zero: LOL oh man not sure how I missed it. A black man working at Fox News. See I didn't catch it because it was cut off at the bottom.



Cleary you're not the hands master you thought you were.


----------



## EJ (Mar 21, 2016)

And where did he even post that at?


----------



## Gunners (Mar 21, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Rain said:
> 
> 
> > _ Humanitarianism... Excuse me while I go vomit. Every FUCKING idiot knows humanitarianism as well as charity is a moral and intellectual justification for blatant plundering of precious resources and exploitation of cheap labour. And you defend this here. you worm. Fucking disgusting you are. I don't care now if I get banned, FUCK YOU for showing such disrespect for damned and exploited. Come the revolution we will hunt bastards like you relentlessly, I promise you that. _



 You got under that youth's skin.


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 21, 2016)

Gino said:


> Cleary you're not the hands master you thought you were.



I'm deflecting a post so it wouldn't turn into a full blown race discussion like the pages before. You're 100 years too early to be giving me advice about my hands, son.


----------



## Gino (Mar 21, 2016)

NaS said:


> You're 100 years too early to be giving me advice about my hands, son.




I just did tho weak ass sap sucka.


----------



## Umbrella (Mar 21, 2016)

I thought it was just zero being zero, but nope, it appears this is actually a thing...


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 21, 2016)

Gino said:


> I just did tho weak ass sap sucka.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 21, 2016)

Flow said:


> And where did he even post that at?


----------



## Gino (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## EJ (Mar 21, 2016)

He's been more hostile than usual.


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 21, 2016)

Man that lil Pal league tshirt he got on.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 21, 2016)

On another note. 

An immature threat was made and people laughed. No documentaries needed.


----------



## EJ (Mar 21, 2016)

That's the second person to threaten SK.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 21, 2016)

So now that the evil tyrant Megaharrison has stepped down i say we open the polls to vote for the next thread title when the time comes again I shall  petition the mods about this


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 21, 2016)

I'm off. And heading homw to take my child to the park. Stay safe and see you tomorrow.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 21, 2016)

Hogan was awarded an extrs 25 million in punitive damages lol.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 21, 2016)

makeoutparadise said:


> So now that the evil tyrant Megaharrison has stepped down i say we open the polls to vote for the next thread title when the time comes again I shall  petition the mods about this



I already gave my pick and frankly, it is hard to beat.


----------



## Black Superman (Mar 21, 2016)

Umbrella said:


> I thought it was just zero being zero, but nope, it appears this is actually a thing...



A lot of black people I know, felt the same way about the situation. At least he's alive though. That's better than you can say for some who broke the law.


----------



## Mael (Mar 21, 2016)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> A lot of black people I know, felt the same way about the situation. At least he's alive though. That's better than you can say for some who broke the law.



My God, you're this horrendously illogical.


----------



## Oceania (Mar 21, 2016)

hey you, yeah you? wanna see something scary? 

[YOUTUBE]Vj2VeRXWjEE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gino (Mar 21, 2016)

That shark just wanted to talk.


----------



## Black Superman (Mar 21, 2016)

Mael said:


> My God, you're this horrendously illogical.


----------



## Oceania (Mar 21, 2016)

Gino said:


> That shark just wanted to talk.



"hey, hey what are you doing?" 
"why are you not in a cage, do you need help?" 


They are such kind creatures and we just push away.


----------



## Mael (Mar 21, 2016)

Any evidence this was due to white privilege?

Or is this one of your dumbass notions like how exclusive black social media is a good thing?


----------



## dr_shadow (Mar 21, 2016)

Mael, you're relapsing...


----------



## Black Superman (Mar 21, 2016)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iuh1AqR0NA0[/youtube]

@ :47


----------



## Gino (Mar 21, 2016)

Oceania said:


> "hey, hey what are you doing?"
> "why are you not in a cage, do you need help?"
> 
> 
> They are such kind creatures and we just push away.





mr_shadow said:


> Mael, you're relapsing...



Nah Zero just has that effect on people.


----------



## Mael (Mar 21, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> Mael, you're relapsing...



You posted Swedish law based on feels.


----------



## Distracted (Mar 21, 2016)

Mael, remember a long time ago how I mentioned you were posting at like an 8 and should pull it back to a 6 and you won't hear from me.  You're falling into an 8, you're just very aggressive and use harsh language all of the time.  There's no reason to be so abrasive, chill out a bit and everything will be cool.


----------



## Mael (Mar 21, 2016)

Distracted said:


> Mael, remember a long time ago how I mentioned you were posting at like an 8 and should pull it back to a 6 and you won't hear from me.  You're falling into an 8, you're just very aggressive and use harsh language all of the time.  There's no reason to be so abrasive, chill out a bit and everything will be cool.



Haven't found an outlet yet for anger quite as suitable as this one.


----------



## Oceania (Mar 21, 2016)

Distracted said:


> Mael, remember a long time ago how I mentioned you were posting at like an 8 and should pull it back to a 6 and you won't hear from me.  You're falling into an 8, you're just very aggressive and use harsh language all of the time.  There's no reason to be so abrasive, chill out a bit and everything will be cool.



I never met this super mod before.


----------



## Black Superman (Mar 21, 2016)

Why is he so mad for anyway? It's not like I sentenced the boy. The Korean's did. As they should. You don't have to like NK, but you have to respect their rules and sovereignty.


----------



## Distracted (Mar 21, 2016)

Oceania said:


> I never met this super mod before.



Hello, I've been a mod here off and on for 8 years.  Nice to meet you.


----------



## Mael (Mar 21, 2016)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> Why is he so mad for anyway? It's not like I sentenced the boy. The Korean's did. As they should. You don't have to like NK, but you have to respect their rules and sovereignty.



Koreans*

Plural, not possessive.


----------



## Oceania (Mar 21, 2016)

Distracted said:


> Hello, I've been a mod here off and on for 8 years.  Nice to meet you.



nice to meet you as well Distracted, I'm the resident fool and occasional sea critter fact sharer.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 21, 2016)

Mael said:


> Haven't found an outlet yet for anger quite as suitable as this one.



Have you tried Xanga?


----------



## Krory (Mar 21, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> _ Humanitarianism... Excuse me while I go vomit. Every FUCKING idiot knows humanitarianism as well as charity is a moral and intellectual justification for blatant plundering of precious resources and exploitation of cheap labour. And you defend this here. you worm. Fucking disgusting you are. I don't care now if I get banned, FUCK YOU for showing such disrespect for damned and exploited. Come the revolution we will hunt bastards like you relentlessly, I promise you that. _



Jeez, calm down, Mael.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 21, 2016)

Rey said:


> Jeez, calm down, Mael.



You quoted Seto though.


----------



## Distracted (Mar 21, 2016)

Mael gets a warning, seto got a ban, I think the proportion of response is even.


----------



## Black Superman (Mar 21, 2016)

Mael and Seto needs to be (re)introduced to some weed and vagina, and fast. No one needs to be this angry over a message board.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 21, 2016)

Alwaysmind said:


> You quoted Seto though.



I think he was being sarcastic. His way of saying ''Why are you rebuking Mael when Rain was far more aggressive." 

That said, I think the difference is a matter of frequency (Mael constantly flipping out over small sleights), and the fact that Rain's outburst lead to action whereas Mael's ranting might require actions.
_______
It's funny, most people say they couldn't picture me on weed. They think I'm chilled out lol.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 21, 2016)

Distracted said:


> Mael gets a warning, seto got a ban, I think the proportion of response is even.



How long are bans usually Distracted?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 21, 2016)

Alwaysmind said:


> You quoted Seto though.



Yes, and that was Rain's quote. Third guy that wants me dead on this forum...


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 21, 2016)

Distracted said:


> Mael gets a warning, seto got a ban, I think the proportion of response is even.



I do hope you meant Rain. 

Did Alwaysmind really think that was my quote? Talk about jumping the gun here. I bet he reported it too, didn't he?


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 21, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Yes, and that was Rain's quote. Third guy that wants me dead on this forum...



Was your ban 20 minutes or something?


----------



## Mael (Mar 21, 2016)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> Mael and Seto needs to be (re)introduced to some weed and vagina, and fast. No one needs to be this angry over a message board.



No problem on the latter now that I got my act together.

The former is a no go being even now in the Reserves.

No amount of poon or weed can erase my distaste for you and your crap.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 21, 2016)

So you were trying to get me banned?


----------



## Mael (Mar 21, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> So you were trying to get me banned?



It's the NaruHina/SasuSaku fiasco all over again.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 21, 2016)

So, basically I'm gonna have this guy clinging to every word of my post to try and have me gone. That is what I'm getting here.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 21, 2016)

Relax. He hasn't given an answer yet.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 21, 2016)

He has expressed zealousness along those lines. So forgive me for being skeptical.


----------



## Distracted (Mar 21, 2016)

Alwaysmind said:


> How long are bans usually Distracted?



Depends heavily on context.  What did the person do, how often have they done things before and how long ago was the last offense, etc.. Typically a first time ban will be 1-3 days depending on context.



Seto Kaiba said:


> I do hope you meant Rain.
> 
> Did Alwaysmind really think that was my quote? Talk about jumping the gun here. I bet he reported it too, didn't he?



I assumed your previous ban was caused by that quote.  But yeah you haven't even gotten a warning from me in quite a while. You are very aggressive but rarely do you cross the line.



Seto Kaiba said:


> So, basically I'm gonna have this guy clinging to every word of my post to try and have me gone. That is what I'm getting here.



Meh that will be easy for me to see through if I take the time to look into it, which I would do if I was going to warn or ban you.


----------



## dr_shadow (Mar 21, 2016)

I suggest we leave this discussion now and try again at a later date.


----------



## Mael (Mar 21, 2016)

Damn I should've sigged Rain's lines when I had the chance.

Pure Commie rage.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 21, 2016)

Have you ever wanted to take the belt to younger relatives? My auntie has two children who could do with a good whooping.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 21, 2016)

My last ban was due to Mega being vindictive. In retrospect, a last spiteful swipe. 

I was about to say...*I'M* the one that got the clear death threat!

I'm the victim here.

Where the fuck is my documentary? 

Where's my patreon donations?

Someone vowed to have me hunted down. I'm traumatized. I have PTSD now. Self-diagnosed of course.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 21, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> I suggest we leave this discussion now and try again at a later date.



Here is a good start, should the café be moved to the bathhouse for lolz?


----------



## Gunners (Mar 21, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> He has expressed zealousness along those lines. So forgive me for being skeptical.



There's a fine line between scepticism and paranoia. I think when you ask someone a question and then reach a conclusion before they can respond, you look somewhat paranoid or eager to reach a particular conclusion.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 21, 2016)

Gunners said:


> There's a fine line between scepticism and paranoia. I think when you ask someone a question and then reach a conclusion before they can respond, you look somewhat paranoid or eager to reach a particular conclusion.



Well, admittedly I wouldn't believe him either way so it would be pointless to ask. If I have no reason to distrust a person and also have no reason to trust a person all the same, I tend to go with distrust. I can admit I am somewhat paranoid, or at the very least I have little trust in the goodwill of others.


----------



## dr_shadow (Mar 21, 2016)

Alwaysmind said:


> Here is a good start, should the café be moved to the bathhouse for lolz?



Or we could have a dedicated flaming section. 

Though maybe that's the Blender? I don't really go there.


----------



## Krory (Mar 21, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> Or we could have a dedicated flaming section.
> 
> Though maybe that's the Blender? I don't really go there.



The blender is like a domesticated, half-dead kitten at this point.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 21, 2016)

The Blender is not so bad...I mean you had those in the past that were like "THIS IS MY SECRET CLUBHOUSE GO AWAY" but it seems pretty tame compared to things I've seen. I guess when the forum is dying it's kind of ridiculous to be so possessive over a single section on it. Especially when regulars are leaving more and more.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 21, 2016)

What's crazy is I have been a member of this site for 11 years. When that time passes again, I will be nearing 40 and my nephew will the same age as me when I joined. 

I will hopefully have children preventing me from getting a good night sleep.


----------



## dr_shadow (Mar 21, 2016)

Now that I'm a mod I guess I'm shackled to the forum in a way I wasn't before, but I think my original intention still stands: 

I'll be around for as long as either the Naruto (Boruto) manga or anime is still running. Meaning possibly to the end of time. 

After that though I should probably get a life.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 21, 2016)

When I joined this forum, John Cena was in his second reign as WWE Champion.

To this date, he has had 12 reigns. Also, 3 as World Heavyweight Champion if you wanna count that...


----------



## dr_shadow (Mar 21, 2016)

When I joined this forum, I did not know any Chinese.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 22, 2016)

I will be here until Hiruto comes back


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 22, 2016)

Ill be here until the cows come home.


----------



## Krory (Mar 22, 2016)

Really     ?


----------



## Distracted (Mar 22, 2016)

My goal was to outlast Spy_Smasher on the staff.  I've accomplished that goal.  I think I just return to this place whenever my life turns to shit, which is surprisingly frequent.  It's just a place where I've found some good company to be honest.


----------



## EJ (Mar 22, 2016)

When I joined in 2007, I loved the "Wild West" feel this forum had. People still got banned and warned, but there were a bunch of different groups, cliques, and stuff. On a consistent basis, there was a lot of feuding which made for many interesting reads.

It was a pretty shit time in my life as a kid cause I had just gotten expelled from my school county/system for getting into too many fights. There was not a lot I could had done at home during the time, then remembered this place and registered.
'
It's a shame though, most of the people I was friends with at first on this forum have mostly left..I think a few have gotten name changes and I can't remember who they are at this point. I could easily find them though if they are still active just never got around to it. The other people are on skype. Small group I message once every few days, or talk with at least once a day.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Mar 22, 2016)

You getting into fights? I can't imagine that at all... but then again you are in the army or something, so I doubt I'm in better shape


----------



## EJ (Mar 22, 2016)

I don't like to fight at all, but kids in my area were going through the continuation of the thug glorification in the mid 2000s, so everyone tried to act like they were 'bout that life'. That resulted in people trying to size you up all the time and shit. 

Some people try to still act like they are a thug even as adults. Adulthood is not the time to be doing shit like that. Easy way to lose your life, and if people find out you started it, less sympathy is gained if that's the result.


You know, I don't like laughing at unfortunate people but upon graduating High School and I remember a few kids that tried to represent gangs and shit, and made life hectic for others in High School wasn't graduating...near the end of the year I remember a few being humble. That life style of feeling like you were king/Queen of the school was non existent.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Mar 22, 2016)

Yeah, I usually avoid fights, not really out of fear of getting injured or causing injury (unless we're talking multiple 6'4" dudes or some shit) but because getting arrested and paying fines is a bitch. Don't go much farther than throwing the occasional beer bottle or calling people jackasses to their face when they act like idiots in a public place.


----------



## Xyloxi (Mar 22, 2016)

When I joined the forum, at age 15, I had an e-"boyfriend" from Texas who turned out to be a girl.


----------



## EJ (Mar 22, 2016)

hahaha what the fuck


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Mar 22, 2016)

Oooh catfish


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 22, 2016)

Xyloxi said:


> When I joined the forum, at age 15, I had an e-"boyfriend" from Texas who turned out to be a girl.



Lol. You got punk'd.

When I joined this forum I didn't expect to find much and started out as a joke to see how long it would take my friend to find me out. I a name simmilar to him by just using the opposite of his  I think I was almost section banned lol. Bunch of people negging me. Of course when the truth came out, all the positive rep started to come in. 
And then I found the cool folks at the café and mafia section and I don't see why I should leave as long as they are there.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Mar 22, 2016)

I literally joined at age 20 to talk to one of my online friends who wouldn't use her skype


----------



## EJ (Mar 22, 2016)

Cafe in a nutshell


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Mar 22, 2016)

Double explosion in Brussels airport.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Mar 22, 2016)

Unofficial : 11 death and 25 injured.


----------



## dr_shadow (Mar 22, 2016)

In b4 Islamic State.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Mar 22, 2016)

Heavy Police presence in my town train station.


----------



## Mael (Mar 22, 2016)

Well a shitstorm's about to brew here thanks to Islamic State once again.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 22, 2016)

Well that really ended the convo. =[


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 22, 2016)

Heads up new mods, you may have a lot of work to do.


----------



## baconbits (Mar 22, 2016)

Gunners said:


> Have you ever wanted to take the belt to younger relatives? My auntie has two children who could do with a good whooping.



My aunt got mad at me for doing just that.  Kid punched me when I told him to stop doing something.  I laid a quick smackdown on him and she couldn't handle it.  She was flipping out.


----------



## Mael (Mar 22, 2016)

baconbits said:


> My aunt got mad at me for doing just that.  Kid punched me when I told him to stop doing something.  I laid a quick smackdown on him and she couldn't handle it.  She was flipping out.



Special snowflakes?

I remember I had to be careful because my 2 year old niece was being cute and running around and I made a quip about having "strong thighs" and apparently my sister in law is super sensitive.


----------



## Oceania (Mar 22, 2016)

Xyloxi said:


> When I joined the forum, at age 15, I had an e-"boyfriend" from Texas who turned out to be a girl.



Reverse trapping? 

noice.


----------



## Distracted (Mar 22, 2016)

Sigh, I really need to make a step by step guide into how the café deals with terrorism threads.

Step 1 shock
Step 2 is it Muslims
Step 3 slowly devolving into borderline anti Muslim sentiment
Step 4 someone calls everyone anti Muslim
Step 5 thread becomes something akin to a bunch of 12 year old playing halo
Step 6 I get off work and nuke the thread

Can we break the cycle?


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 22, 2016)

Distracted said:


> Sigh, I really need to make a step by step guide into how the café deals with terrorism threads.
> 
> Step 1 shock
> Step 2 is it Muslims
> ...



Yes we can.  Believe in Obama's campaign slogan. There is a solution this problem. 1 of them is to tell people that they should wait befire jumping to wild conclusions. No one is as sharp as Sherlock Holmes or Poirot.


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 22, 2016)

Distracted said:


> Sigh, I really need to make a step by step guide into how the café deals with terrorism threads.
> 
> Step 1 shock
> Step 2 is it Muslims
> ...



Step 4a: Is it Seto and mael flame-proof?


----------



## baconbits (Mar 22, 2016)

Mael said:


> Special snowflakes?
> 
> I remember I had to be careful because my 2 year old niece was being cute and running around and I made a quip about having "strong thighs" and apparently my sister in law is super sensitive.



Apparently his dad was coming to the church to fight me, which didn't concern me if he was that soft.  I didn't understand it and I didn't apologize, either.  I told her how it was and if she didn't like it don't have her kid throwing punches at me because I won't accept that behavior.  Her kid loves me by the way.  So the only one all that bothered about the situation are his parents.  The rest of the family rolled their eyes at her.  Some tried to get me to promise not to do it again but... I don't take things in my arsenal off the negotiating table without some sort of guarantee.


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 22, 2016)

If his father hit you, you're supposed to turn the other check. WHen they was whooping Jesus' ass before putting him on a cross, do you think he raised a single finger to the Romans? No, because they would have beaten his ass worse if he did.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 22, 2016)

NaS said:


> Step 4a: Is it Seto and mael flame-proof?



I don't really flame in those threads. Your perception needs a little work. It's usually people coming out of the woodwork calling me an Islamophobe that do.


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 22, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I don't really flame in those threads. Your perception needs a little work. It's usually people coming out of the woodwork calling me an Islamophobe that do.



You make a condescending post towards someone. Then they call you a name. And then you flame.


----------



## EJ (Mar 22, 2016)

I was getting irritated not having enough free time, but it's damn nice having it to where someone always want to spend time with you. I like being in a relationship as opposed to be single for the most part. More benefits, you just have to balance your alone time and fight for it when you need it.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 22, 2016)

NaS said:


> You make a condescending post towards someone. Then they call you a name. And then you flame.



Still need to work on that perception.

It's really not hard to follow. 

I post facts about the beliefs the religion espouses. Without fail, "ISLAMOPHOBE" "RACIST" "BIGOT" "SAM HARRIS"

Even when I point out that all the Abrahamic religions have such violent creeds. Still the same people rolling out with the same things. You know what they rarely ever do is address the argumenst I make.


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 22, 2016)

I'm not the one getting banned or reprimanded by mods.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 22, 2016)

I have never been banned or warned for a discussion on Islam. It's OK, NaS. You were wrong.


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 22, 2016)

It hurts you can't recognize your own issues. And I never accused you of getting banned on Islam. Don't put words in my mouth.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 22, 2016)

I repeatedly refer to myself as an asshole, confrontational, and combative. I know my flaws, and I embrace them.

There is a point where one must concede to their failures and stop trying. You have reached this point.

Also, you did. You only tried to shift it to a broader matter after being corrected.


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 22, 2016)

I never shifted any points. Can you show me where?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 22, 2016)

NaS said:


> You make a condescending post towards someone. Then they call you a name. And then you flame.





Seto Kaiba said:


> Still need to work on that perception.
> 
> It's really not hard to follow.
> 
> ...





NaS said:


> I'm not the one getting banned or reprimanded by mods.



Right here.



NaS said:


> It hurts you can't recognize your own issues. And I never accused you of getting banned on Islam. Don't put words in my mouth.



And here.



NaS said:


> I never shifted any points. Can you show me where?



It's OK, you were wrong.


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 22, 2016)

So you aren't getting reprimanded by mods in those threads? Hence the or part. Stop jumping the gun, Seto.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 22, 2016)

You shifted the topic, NaS. First, you implied very unambiguously, that I flame in Islam threads. 

Then I went explaining how threads dealing with Islam go down.

Upon being corrected, you respond with a "WELL AT LEAST I'M NOT GETTING BANNED AND REPRIMANDED BY MODS". Basically, you were wrong but you're not willing to admit it, as this had nothing to do with the topic of my participation in threads dealing with the religion.

When I point out that had nothing to do with the first set of accusations made, as those never applied to me on that particular matter you try to act like you were not trying to shift the topic to a broader matter. Whereas I state, "There is a point where one must concede to their failures. You've reached that point."

In response, you lob a new accusation that I do not face my flaws. 

Upon being corrected on that as well, here we are.


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 22, 2016)

My points are consistent. You flame in those threads regardless of who started what. It's pretty childish for you to even base your argument off that. It's basically a, "Well, he started it first" argument. No, you do go into thread with such a condescending nature. And for what? There are plenty of posters who can avoid flaming. You're not one of them. I told you long ago come off that high horse of yours.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 22, 2016)

NaS said:


> My points are consistent. You flame in those threads regardless of who started what. It's pretty childish for you to even base your argument off that. It's basically a, "Well, he started it first" argument. No, you do go into thread with such a condescending nature. And for what? There are plenty of posters who can avoid flaming. You're not one of them. I told you long ago come off that high horse of yours.



There's a point where you must concede failure. This is that point. 

You were wrong, NaS. You have failed to remain consistent since. I've never been warned or banned for my participation in threads on Islam. Now, you are trying to shift your point AGAIN. Making it seem like I was doing a "he started it first", when I made a very clear sequence of events that usually go down. 

You're trying to conflate being condescending with flaming, when the two are not at all the same. I can have a polite TONE and be condescending, I've done so plenty of times. I'm not saying I haven't flamed before, but on the matter you accuse me of, you are simply wrong on all fronts. What's more is that you still insist that I don't face my flaws despite being corrected on that matter.

I'm not on a high horse. I'm on a soaring dragon.


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 22, 2016)

You were warned and had your posts deleted by mods. This isn't a matter of being right or wrong, you are blatantly blinding yourself from the issue.


----------



## EJ (Mar 22, 2016)

NaS said:


> My points are consistent. You flame in those threads regardless of who started what. It's pretty childish for you to even base your argument off that. It's basically a, "Well, he started it first" argument. No, you do go into thread with such a condescending nature. And for what? There are plenty of posters who can avoid flaming. You're not one of them. I told you long ago come off that high horse of yours.



Hey NaS, an easy way to end this argument is you posting truth towards your claims.


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 22, 2016)

Flow this has nothing to do with you. And I don't wish to entertain any of your posts.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 22, 2016)

NaS said:


> You were warned and had your posts deleted by mods. This isn't a matter of being right or wrong, you are blatantly blinding yourself from the issue.



Again. On the issue of Islam I have not been banned or warned. You're trying to broaden the topic because you were wrong on the first point. 



> And I never accused you of getting banned on Islam. Don't put words in my mouth.



Odd, you say I was putting words in your mouth and here you are contradicting yourself.


----------



## EJ (Mar 22, 2016)

You see, I would agree if you are posting in private messages. But that is not the case. You are posting in an open thread and I can give a response if I want to. It's up to you if you want to respond to me or not.


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 22, 2016)

Since you're keen on staying on this Islamic threads, "American IS fighter: I made a bad decision" was *(since it's locked) an Islamic threads. But regardless of whether it being an Islamic thread or not, you go into threads with a condescending nature which you are the catalyst of the nature.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 22, 2016)

Well, Nas is done whether he knows it or not. 

On a related note, I know that people are gunning for me when I debate on Islam, so why would I even bother? Any offense taken is going to be blown up to 1000%. When I call Mohammed a barbaric warlord, or bring up his abhorrent deeeds, this is going to be conflated as a contempt for all Muslims. When I bring up a violent passage or whatnot, I'll be accused of saying that's what all Muslims believe, etc. Part of my point in discussing it is to make comparisons, at least to myself, to the reactions I receive when criticizing it compared to when I criticize say, Christianity. I've been so much more vicious with the latter than former, but I'm never accused of bigotry against the religion or its followers. 

A lot of the people who go after me when I criticize Islam seem to have no issue when I do the same with Christianity. Some even expressed supportive attitudes. 

Remember the Planned Parenthood shooter? A lot of people that had no problem condemning Christianity left and right, were resistant to do so in regards to Islam with the Paris attacks or the Charlie Hebdo shootings.


----------



## Mael (Mar 22, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Well, Nas is done whether he knows it or not.
> 
> On a related note, I know that people are gunning for me when I debate on Islam, so why would I even bother? Any offense taken is going to be blown up to 1000%. Part of my point in discussing it is to make comparisons, at least to myself, to the reactions I receive when criticizing it compared to when I criticize say, Christianity. I've been so much more vicious with the latter than former, but I'm never accused of bigotry against the religion or its followers.
> 
> ...



Because people are cowards discussing the hypersensitivity of Islam.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 22, 2016)

NaS said:


> Since you're keen on staying on this Islamic threads, "American IS fighter: I made a bad decision" was *(since it's locked) an Islamic threads. But regardless of whether it being an Islamic thread or not, you go into threads with a condescending nature which you are the catalyst of the nature.



It got shut down because Rain was losing his mind. Like I said. You've lost this argument. You're reaching. So desperately here. If someone reacts violently to my points it is on them.

Did you forget that the guy was vowing I'd be hunted down "when the revolution comes"? 

And you're trying to get on my case? Get real. Like I said, there's a point where you have to concede failure. You've LONG past that point.


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 22, 2016)

Because you say condescending shit. And people gunning for you? WT, Savior (But he's an idiot trying to garner attention), KidTony, and now recently Rain. All the people you also insult  during arguments.

I never argued why it got shut down. it was a thread in which you were flaming in.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 22, 2016)

NaS said:


> Because you say condescending shit. And people gunning for you? WT, Savior (But he's an idiot trying to garner attention), KidTony, and now recently Rain. All the people you also insult  during arguments.
> 
> I never argued why it got shut down. it was a thread in which you were flaming in.



Now you are trying to shift the topic again. It's not flaming, it's that I'm being condescending. I criticize their views pertaining to the topic, in that thread included. I get a chuckle when I'm called a "petty nationalist" or when someone flips their shit and lobs a death threat at me. Yet somehow things like the latter are my fault. Pitiful, you don't have a valid point anymore. 

You have to in order to make your point valid. Otherwise you are ignoring facts. I wasn't flaming in that thread though. Did you even follow it? Rain was reprimanded MULTIPLE times in it. Not me. I had not participated in the thread a good while when it was shut down.


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 22, 2016)

You call people's views stupid. And before you go on a rant about how thin skin people are, it's not nessecary. And again you wonder why you're getting banned *or* reprimanded by mods.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 22, 2016)

Pfffft. So what? That's their views, arguments, and ideas. Not the person. I've been explicitly instructed to go after such.

I haven't as pertaining to the topic of Islam. You're trying to broaden it again to avoid admitting you were wrong.

Eh, I don't like to do this, but your concession is accepted. You stopped being consistent a while ago.


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 22, 2016)

If you want to feel like you're the winner, then feel free. But you cause your own problems, and you do flame.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 22, 2016)

Mael said:


> Because people are cowards discussing the hypersensitivity of Islam.



The strangest incidents is where people like KidTony come out of the woodwork to do so when I explicitly recall him joining in when I tore into Christianity. I mean, I know why. He found out I have read into some of Sam Harris' work, and he got information on that from Cenk Uygur of The Young Turks. I know this because he lifted Uygur's rants straight from a video where Uygur was saying Harris endorsed the idea of nuking Muslim countries, and in turn endorsing Muslim genocide. 

The facts were of course, that Harris was talking about an event where an Islamist faction or nation got their hands on a nuclear device, knowing what they would do with it, and that event may be a possible case where a first-strike would be necessary. Although he additionally went on to say it would be a monstrous act and would result in greater warfare at the same time. So basically it was a situation where no one really comes out on top.

Harris is practically Satan at this point to such people. Hitchens was far more combative and blunt in my opinion though, and less flexible on the issue.



			
				NaS said:
			
		

> If you want to feel like you're the winner, then feel free. But you cause your own problems, and you do flame.



Extended debate really puts you out of your element, doesn't it?


----------



## Oceania (Mar 22, 2016)

what is happening in this thread?


----------



## Mael (Mar 22, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> The strangest incidents is where people like KidTony come out of the woodwork to do so when I explicitly recall him joining in when I tore into Christianity. I mean, I know why. He found out I have read into some of Sam Harris' work, and he got information on that from Cenk Uygur of The Young Turks. I know this because he lifted Uygur's rants straight from a video where Uygur was saying Harris endorsed the idea of nuking Muslim countries, and in turn endorsing Muslim genocide.
> 
> The facts were of course, that Harris was talking about an event where an Islamist faction or nation got their hands on a nuclear device, knowing what they would do with it, and that event may be a possible case where a first-strike would be necessary. Although he additionally went on to say it would be a monstrous act and would result in greater warfare at the same time. So basically it was a situation where no one really comes out on top.
> 
> Harris is practically Satan at this point to such people. Hitchens was far more combative and blunt in my opinion though, and less flexible on the issue.



Refresh my memory, is Harris an atheist?

Everyone know Christopher Hitchens was and I think lefties secretly beat off to it because he would really bombard Christianity from time to time which forced them only into silence whenever he discussed the issues of Islam.  That's how he could destroy Mos Def in an argument and not be seen as a meanie or a racist.  No matter how crude he was or how scathing he was, Chris got off easy from lefties because he attacked Christians, a safe target as compared to Muslims.


----------



## EJ (Mar 22, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Extended debate really puts you out of your element, doesn't it?



I noticed it right here:



> You call people's views stupid. And before you go on a rant about how thin skin people are, it's not nessecary. And again you wonder why you're getting banned or reprimanded by mods.



Seemed unlike him. I don't see the problem of calling someone's views stupid if it's backed by claims, and on that same note it's unexpected for him to care about stuff like that. I think he was just grasping to keep arguing with you.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 22, 2016)

Harris is an atheist, and he has gone after Christianity in the past as well. I wouldn't say he's as high-profile as Hitchens was to be honest though.


----------



## Distracted (Mar 22, 2016)

Does everything have to be about race and religion in the convo thread?


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 22, 2016)

Yes, it does. Especially when it started from your post.


----------



## Distracted (Mar 22, 2016)

NaS said:


> Yes, it does. Especially when it started from your post.



Which one?  The one with the pictures of the wizard of oz?  The one about the weather?


----------



## Krory (Mar 22, 2016)

KILL WHITEY!


----------



## Krory (Mar 22, 2016)

#RELIGIONOFPEACE MY ASS

Am I one of the cool kids now?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 22, 2016)

Race and Religion are central aspects to most people's identities.


----------



## Krory (Mar 22, 2016)

"People are only their race and religion."

Damn. That's depressing.


----------



## Krory (Mar 22, 2016)

"StopIslam" trending on Twitter.

I'm sure this pleases some people here greatly.


----------



## EJ (Mar 22, 2016)

I hate when someone gets a quick win on me in Smash then jets knowing if we were to face again they'd lose.


----------



## Mael (Mar 22, 2016)

Rey said:


> "StopIslam" trending on Twitter.
> 
> I'm sure this pleases some people here greatly.



B-b-b-but 2016...dun be wacist to Muswims.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 22, 2016)

Okay so I created a thread for you guys to vent out your mod frustrations.


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 22, 2016)

It's going to get locked.


----------



## Oceania (Mar 22, 2016)

Really hope someone calls back for work, I filled out several applications yesterday.


----------



## baconbits (Mar 22, 2016)

Distracted said:


> Does everything have to be about race and religion in the convo thread?



The Cafe is a different place, my friend.  When I'm more active even I get caught up in the beef sometimes, lol.


----------



## EJ (Mar 22, 2016)

It's normally the same one person in the arguments though.


----------



## baconbits (Mar 22, 2016)

Now, its pretty varied.  It used to be you at the center of it all the time.  Mael can get into it with people.  There was a time where people from the Chatterbox beefed with me.  Normality v Oreo.  Mega v Everyone.  NaS and you.  Mael and You.  Seto and Zero.  Seto and Me.  Gunners and Me.  Gunners and NaS.  Its been so many matchups its hard to remember them all.  I haven't even mentioned Klad.


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 22, 2016)

The thing with Gunners and me wasn't beef and it didn't last more than a day really. I also apologized to him so that's not worth mentioning.


----------



## EJ (Mar 22, 2016)

baconbits said:


> Now, its pretty varied.  It used to be you at the center of it all the time.  Mael can get into it with people.  There was a time where people from the Chatterbox beefed with me.  Normality v Oreo.  Mega v Everyone.  NaS and you.  Mael and You.  Seto and Zero.  Seto and Me.  Gunners and Me.  Gunners and NaS.  Its been so many matchups its hard to remember them all.  I haven't even mentioned Klad.



My main grips with NaS was that he was a hypocrite in which he would say the most fucked up things but fold up when someone said something he didn't like. Mael, I shouldn't have to go into detail. 

The rest of the people I have had issues with hasn't been to large levels. I argued with SK, and tried to get at Ken a lot but those fell off. 

The only person that tries to come at me consistently in this thread and others is Mider T and Klad at one point.


----------



## baconbits (Mar 22, 2016)

NaS said:


> The thing with Gunners and me wasn't beef and it didn't last more than a day really. I also apologized to him so that's not worth mentioning.



I mentioned it because it happened.  None of the stuff is usually serious enough to cause any real animosity.  I've had arguments with a number of posters but I don't feel like I have any beef with any of you.  Even the one I did have beef with, Zero, apologized and owned up to what he said, and I respect him for doing that.



Flow said:


> My main grips with NaS was that he was a hypocrite in which he would say the most fucked up things but fold up when someone said something he didn't like. Mael, I shouldn't have to go into detail.
> 
> The rest of the people I have had issues with hasn't been to large levels. I argued with SK, and tried to get at Ken a lot but those fell off.
> 
> The only person that tries to come at me consistently in this thread and others is Mider T and Klad at one point.



I just think you take things too seriously.  NaS is a very funny guy.  Half the time he says that stuff I'm laughing.  You interpret it seriously because you don't like him.  Mael is Mael.  He's going to rage from time to time, but I think he's actually trying to be cool towards you if you could just let the past go a bit, my friend.

And I never claimed any of this beef is serious.  Its just a more confrontational convo thread than any other I've seen on NF.


----------



## EJ (Mar 22, 2016)

baconbits said:


> I mentioned it because it happened.  None of the stuff is usually serious enough to cause any real animosity.  I've had arguments with a number of posters but I don't feel like I have any beef with any of you.  Even the one I did have beef with, Zero, apologized and owned up to what he said, and I respect him for doing that.
> 
> 
> *
> ...



What do I take seriously on this forum at this point?

There are few people that irritate me on this forum that I call out on their behavior.


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Mar 22, 2016)

distracted's modding is worse than the new mods. maybe we need to get rid of him.


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 22, 2016)

Distracted is a guy?  That bitch. Lying to me all these years.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 22, 2016)

Yeah,  I don't understand filtering out core elements of a crime committed. I feel that Mael can be a bit of a brute from time to time, but he hit the mark when mentioning how the motives are part of the crime committed.


----------



## British Humor (Mar 22, 2016)

Normality said:


> distracted's modding is worse than the new mods. maybe we need to get rid of him.



I remember him saying he didn't want people finding out his ex-girlfriend was a victim of sexual abuse because it'd tarnish his image or something to that effect in the HR leaks. I've reformatted my computer since then and can't seem to find the files online anymore, but that's too pathetic for words. Can't respect him as a human being, never mind a moderator.


----------



## Saishin (Mar 22, 2016)

Our president went to Africa 

[youtube]gn_5Q4UnjUQ[/youtube]

[youtube]tfKOiAAfq_U[/youtube]


----------



## Oceania (Mar 22, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]DND717lnFLQ[/YOUTUBE]

Mako sharks are a little fast.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 22, 2016)

5 candidates using Belgium to score political points. :shakehead


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 22, 2016)

Alwaysmind said:


> 5 candidates using Belgium to score political points. :shakehead



Eh, if they said nothing it would be "can you believe that [candidate X] didn't even mention Belgium?""


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 22, 2016)

EvilMoogle said:


> Eh, if they said nothing it would be "can you believe that [candidate X] didn't even mention Belgium?""



I did not say they could not mention it, only that they shouldn't make crazy statements only to get a few more votes (since today was a primary/caucus day).


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 22, 2016)

They'd be accused of not living in reality if they didn't address it. So they are in a lose-lose situation aren't they?


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 22, 2016)

Sadly, it is a lose-lose situation, but what I fear is the power of nonsense. Trump is a master at it and he can spout the most sensationalist thing and people might actually go for it before reason has a chance to set in. Unless of course the S.S. Reason sailed a long time ago and we are drifting "boats against the current, borne back ceaselessly into the past"


----------



## Mider T (Mar 23, 2016)

mobalglaple said:
			
		

> Mider T said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This convo has been going on since early 2009.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 23, 2016)

lol, what thread is that from?


----------



## Mider T (Mar 23, 2016)

"Mider T's PM box"


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Mar 23, 2016)

Saishin said:


> Our president went to Africa
> 
> [youtube]gn_5Q4UnjUQ[/youtube]
> 
> [youtube]tfKOiAAfq_U[/youtube]



In Cameroon,  only in Cameroon


----------



## EJ (Mar 23, 2016)

Not even sure if this is a credible source.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 23, 2016)

How do you not know if the Daily News is a credible source?


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 23, 2016)

Kenneth lives in   Belgium


----------



## EJ (Mar 23, 2016)

He's mentioned it before years back. Wasn't even sure if he still lived there.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 23, 2016)

Hope hes okay!

In happier news folks i can offically say I have an Xbox one!!!


----------



## dr_shadow (Mar 23, 2016)

In sadder video game news, Nintendo said earlier today that they're discontinuing production of the Wii U ahead of time, due to disappointing sales.

We know they're working on a successor console which will be unveiled some time later this year. Most likely at E3.


----------



## dr_shadow (Mar 23, 2016)

>Comes into the office before lunch, for once.
>Spends four hours posting on NF.

I feel so dedicated to my work right now...


----------



## Krory (Mar 23, 2016)

Kenny posted in the thread so I assume he's okay.

Grats, mop, on the Xbone. My brother and I have one, tis nice. I'm going to make ample use of it when Quantum Break comes out.

No surprise about Ninny halting Wii U.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 23, 2016)

They're going to fuck up again.


----------



## dr_shadow (Mar 23, 2016)

I'm almost inclined to agree with those who say that consoles in general are a dying format.

When you can play games on a tablet or even a PHONE while still retaining almost console-tier graphics, there is less and less incentive to spend money on a dedicated gaming machine that is chained to your TV.

Also... with the information overload of the internet I think people's attention spans might actually be shrinking to the point where playing through an entire Legend of Zelda or Final Fantasy game takes longer than they're willing to invest.

I think 20 minutes at a time is about how much people are willing to devote to any one task before they start looking for another cat video on YouTube.


----------



## Black Superman (Mar 23, 2016)

Saishin said:


> Our president went to Africa
> 
> [youtube]gn_5Q4UnjUQ[/youtube]
> 
> [youtube]tfKOiAAfq_U[/youtube]



You want a cookie or something? That's what Presidents are suppose to do.


----------



## Saishin (Mar 23, 2016)

Le M�le Absolu said:


> In Cameroon,  only in Cameroon


He went there after a visit to Ethiopia.Btw in Cameroon besides French they speak English too right?

[youtube]_nQiNAq6Des[/youtube]


----------



## dr_shadow (Mar 23, 2016)

> Cameroon became a German colony in 1884 known as Kamerun.
> 
> After World War I, the territory was divided between France and the United Kingdom as League of Nations mandates.
> 
> ...





> *Official languages*
> French
> English


----------



## baconbits (Mar 23, 2016)

Morning, folks.  Let's make the Cafe great again.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 23, 2016)

Let's make it whole again!


----------



## dr_shadow (Mar 23, 2016)

baconbits said:


> Let's make the Cafe great again.



We need
To build
A WALL.

But I don't mind having a big, beautiful door in that wall
Which people can come through
LEGALLY.

/Official modding policy


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Mar 23, 2016)

K, but we're going to need a lot of Indians to build the great Cafe Firewall, Mexican's can't do tech work.
(j/k)


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 23, 2016)

We need to cut Florida, New Mexico, and Texas off. too many Mexicans and Hispanics.


----------



## dr_shadow (Mar 23, 2016)

There's kind of a wall between Hong Kong and the rest of China. 

Physically, there is a moat (the Shenzhen River) with fences on each side, and to cross the bridge you need to go through a checkpoint. Then non-physically, we are classified as different internet domains, meaning some thing will be available in one area but not in the other.

In my more philosophical moments I ponder "which side" of the wall I am on. Meaning, is the wall there to keep China out of Hong Kong or to keep Hong Kong out of China? Who is walling who out?


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 23, 2016)

No one cares about China tho.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 23, 2016)

I care!!! I always care


----------



## dr_shadow (Mar 23, 2016)

NaS said:


> No one cares about China tho.



You will...


----------



## Black Superman (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 23, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> I'm almost inclined to agree with those who say that consoles in general are a dying format.
> 
> When you can play games on a tablet or even a PHONE while still retaining almost console-tier graphics, there is less and less incentive to spend money on a dedicated gaming machine that is chained to your TV.
> 
> ...



Um, no. This is entirely off. Console sales were pretty great for Xbone and PS4. The issue with Nintendo is that they have been too gimmicky for too long. It's hard to port major games to it like one could with the former two consoles. Not to mention the gaming console market is still pretty massive.

Gaming companies did try to go the mobile route and it bit them hard. Because the main people playing mobile games tend not to be reliable consumers in the long term.


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Mar 23, 2016)

yeah shadow lol. mobile gaming graphics are nowhere near console graphics. What are u talking about?


----------



## Black Superman (Mar 23, 2016)

If you got kids or younger relatives, take them to see Disney's Zootopia.


----------



## Island (Mar 23, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> I'm almost inclined to agree with those who say that consoles in general are a dying format.
> 
> When you can play games on a tablet or even a PHONE while still retaining almost console-tier graphics,* there is less and less incentive to spend money on a dedicated gaming machine that is chained to your TV.*
> 
> ...


The same logic would imply that PC gaming is dying since you're chained to your desktop, but this obviously isn't true.


----------



## Mael (Mar 23, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> You will...



Not really.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 23, 2016)

The future is pachinko.


----------



## Saishin (Mar 23, 2016)

So today I was coming out from a bookstore and outside a north african or maybe african was annoying two girls,then a policewoman along with a soldier came and the policewoman stopped him,good job policewoman


----------



## EJ (Mar 23, 2016)

**


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 23, 2016)

Saishin said:


> So today I was a north african or maybe african that was annoying two girls,then a policewoman along with a soldier came and the policewoman stop him,good job policewoman



Why did the police officer (you need to be pc bro and stop gentrifying roles) stop the soldier?


----------



## Saishin (Mar 23, 2016)

NaS said:


> Why did the police officer (you need to be pc bro and stop gentrifying roles) stop the soldier?


She stopped the african  she was quite harsh with the guy,this will teach him,this is not Cologne   

why not gentrifying? it's correct gramatically


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 23, 2016)

Saishin said:


> She stopped the african  she was quite harsh with the guy,this will teach him,this is not Cologne
> 
> why not gentrifying? it's correct gramatically



I'm not questioning it grammatically, bro would you call a woman a spokeswoman, or a spokesperson? And you spelled _grammatically_ wrong.


----------



## Saishin (Mar 23, 2016)

If the spokeperson is a woman I don't see anything wrong in calling her spokeswoman? or the neutral form is more suitable because gentrifying is discrimination?


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 23, 2016)

Saishin said:


> If the spokeperson is a woman I don't see anything wrong in calling her spokeswoman? or the neutral form is more suitable because gentrifying is discrimination?



Bro, you're triggering me right now. Not sure if you're doing this on purpose. Watch this video.

[YOUTUBE]5s8rG9djOPw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Saishin (Mar 23, 2016)

NaS said:


> Bro, you're triggering me right now. Not sure if you're doing this on purpose. Watch this video.


[YOUTUBE]U8Kqk3Edkic[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 23, 2016)

So we're back to attacking countries?


----------



## Krory (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## Mael (Mar 23, 2016)

Okay that was pretty funny.


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 23, 2016)

Yea it was.


----------



## Saishin (Mar 23, 2016)

NaS said:


> So we're back to attacking countries?


I love America,it's a great country that gives many opportunities


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Mar 23, 2016)

Saishin said:


> I love America,it's a great country that gives many opportunities


Like getting shot by the police if you're black


----------



## Saishin (Mar 23, 2016)

The Handsome Klad said:


> Like getting shot by the police if you're black


But what about the American dream?


----------



## Gunners (Mar 23, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]28oQ3IPYzyg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mael (Mar 23, 2016)

Gunners said:


> [YOUTUBE]28oQ3IPYzyg[/YOUTUBE]



I love the Punisher.  I love the fact that he's simply a highly-trained human being in a world of mutants and the supernatural, yet he seems to put the fear of God in so many.  It's sorta like how Venom rolls but Venom has a symbiote and a pre-Violator look.

Everyone fears the Hulk but he's not quite that anti-hero.


----------



## Krory (Mar 23, 2016)

Oh, D-Dog, you're my only friend.

And that crazy parasite-ridden sniper that tried to murder me but is now creepily obsessed with me.

But aside from her, just you.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 23, 2016)

Saishin said:


> But what about the American dream?


----------



## Gino (Mar 23, 2016)

Only ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) think that consoles are a dying format.

If you think that shitty phone and tablet games can replace a dedicated gaming console you have lost your mind.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 24, 2016)

Samsung VR > Gino's entire existence.


----------



## Krory (Mar 24, 2016)

Oh God... if these NX controller rumors are true...


----------



## EJ (Mar 24, 2016)

Gunners said:


> [YOUTUBE]28oQ3IPYzyg[/YOUTUBE]



-

Boooooooo.


Boooooooo.

ay you with the bruises on the face. give it a rest already.

turn the music back on.


----------



## EJ (Mar 24, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]gbuq3vTy2IY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dr_shadow (Mar 24, 2016)

When I wrote "console-tier" I didn't mean "current console-tier", but more the fact that you can now play Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic (originally an Xbox game from 2003) on your iPad.

So mobile games are no longer PacMan-level in complexity. You've got 3D graphics and all kinds of shit. So while there is still a gap, it's not so wide that you absolutely must have a console to play things more advanced than Asteroids.


----------



## Gino (Mar 24, 2016)

Mider T said:


> Samsung VR > Gino's entire existence.


Everybody on that  Samsung Gear VR wave.


----------



## dr_shadow (Mar 24, 2016)

Jesus Christ, One Piece at 820 chapters.

Do you think Oda will call it quits after 1000 chapters/100 volumes/20 years? Or just keep it going forever?

Any indication that it's ending, those of you who read it?


----------



## Gunners (Mar 24, 2016)

He'll keep going until his lungs give out or he finishes. The series does not look as though it is ending but the characters are making their way to the big leagues. I'm guessing there are another 200-400 chapters to go, so 5 to 10 years.


----------



## EJ (Mar 24, 2016)

Is One Piece even worth getting into at this point?


----------



## Gunners (Mar 24, 2016)

It's not a bad series but I wouldn't say you're missing much if you don't bother to read it.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Mar 24, 2016)

Part 2 has been pretty dull, but on a whole I consider it an above average series and not a bad read overall. The art I agree is a turn off even after you adjust your anime-goggles though - the action can be hard to follow. The pacing issues shouldn't be a problem if you read any other shonen manga in general nowadays


----------



## dr_shadow (Mar 24, 2016)

The oldest still-running manga is _Golgo 13_, at 48 years. 

The author turns 80 years old later this year.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Mar 24, 2016)

Still younger than King ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)'s voice actor in DB


----------



## Gino (Mar 24, 2016)

How old is detective conan?


----------



## dr_shadow (Mar 24, 2016)

Gino said:


> How old is detective conan?



The character or the manga?

The manga started in 1994, so 22 years.


----------



## Gino (Mar 24, 2016)

Manga


Not nearly as old as I thought it was.


----------



## Black Superman (Mar 24, 2016)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vsy3RHkQPyY[/youtube]


----------



## baconbits (Mar 24, 2016)

Morning, folks.  Let's build that wall so the immigrants from the rest of the forum can't get in.


----------



## Mael (Mar 24, 2016)

Ugh...ever have one of those mornings where your mind, body, and soul KNOWS that the day's not going to go right?


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 24, 2016)

Go get some pussy man. Stay off the forums for a day.


----------



## Mael (Mar 24, 2016)

NaS said:


> Go get some pussy man. Stay off the forums for a day.



Took care of that a night ago...this is all just circumstantial.


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 24, 2016)

Take care of it every night man. Aren't you married?


----------



## Mael (Mar 24, 2016)

NaS said:


> Take care of it every night man. Aren't you married?



Try getting up at 6AM and being in front of screens until 10PM...


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Mar 24, 2016)

NaS said:


> Take care of it every night man. Aren't you married?



Spoken like an unmarried man


----------



## Mael (Mar 24, 2016)

WorkingMoogle said:


> Spoken like an unmarried man



But NaS is married.

Better brace for hand impact, Moog.


----------



## baconbits (Mar 24, 2016)

WorkingMoogle said:


> Spoken like an unmarried man



Frigid marriage?


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Mar 24, 2016)

I've been married 12 years


----------



## Overwatch (Mar 24, 2016)

Well, according to a buddy of mine, BvS is a bigger disaster than I expected. 

That's 8 BGN for the piggy bank.


----------



## baconbits (Mar 24, 2016)

WorkingMoogle said:


> I've been married 12 years



Congrats, man.  You older than me?  Check my age on my profile.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Mar 24, 2016)

baconbits said:


> Congrats, man.  You older than me?  Check my age on my profile.



Yeah, turned 37 a week ago.  I'm on the short list of oldest-farts-on-the-forum.

Two kids, 5 (boy) and 3 (girl).


----------



## Oceania (Mar 24, 2016)

Well finally got a call back and have a interview for a job saturday. Sure its a simple part time stocking job but at least it is something.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 24, 2016)

Gino said:


> Everybody on that  Samsung Gear VR wave.



Nobody on that Gino's existence wave.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 24, 2016)

I couldn't counter my dad's hands. By the time I got swift enough to dodge, he'd tell me to stand still. Freal though, hetting back handed across the chops hurts.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Mar 24, 2016)

Mooglette will be turning 4 in May, Jr.Moogle 6 in June.  Which makes for busy busy busy all the time.  

First year in school for Jr.Moogle which is a mixed blessing, daycare is much cheaper for him but schedules are much more complicated (and they give homework in Kindergarten now?  Every day?  WTF?).


----------



## Krory (Mar 24, 2016)

Overwatch said:


> Well, according to a buddy of mine, BvS is a bigger disaster than I expected.
> 
> That's 8 BGN for the piggy bank.



I'd be more surprised if it _wasn't_ a disaster. But dumb people will probably eat it up, some folks are already defending it saying haters are just "salty."


----------



## Gunners (Mar 24, 2016)

Not going to be fussed if my children don't do their homework. When I was at school,  I only did it when i could be bothered: work linked to grades and work centred on learning new material.

When it was a case of repetition, I took and skipped the resulting detentions. 

I think that discipline is important but at the same time I believe people need to stop wasting children's childhood.


----------



## Mael (Mar 24, 2016)

When you cast Ben "Islam's a race" Affleck as Batman you're gonna have a bad time.


----------



## Krory (Mar 24, 2016)

Holy crap, that's obnoxious.


----------



## EJ (Mar 24, 2016)

http://www.politico.com/story/2016/03/sarah-palin-courtroom-tv-show-221104


----------



## GrimaH (Mar 24, 2016)

Batman vs Superman was bad.
The pacing was all wrong, Wayne's role in general and character progression in the movie was badly written, all the Superman parts were plain lame and overplayed, and the core conflict of Superman's virtual dominion over society was so badly mangled (and just thrown away at the end).


----------



## Krory (Mar 24, 2016)

What about the shoehorned Aquaman and shoddy Wonder Woman casting?


----------



## Mael (Mar 24, 2016)

Rey said:


> Holy crap, that's obnoxious.



Seems IMGFIT doesn't work on some skins of NF.

Fixed now, you heathens.


----------



## baconbits (Mar 24, 2016)

Gunners said:


> I couldn't counter my dad's hands. By the time I got swift enough to dodge, he'd tell me to stand still. Freal though, hetting back handed across the chops hurts.



My dad stays in great shape.  I'm stronger than him but he might honestly be a bit quicker.  It would be a close fight.



WorkingMoogle said:


> Mooglette will be turning 4 in May, Jr.Moogle 6 in June.  Which makes for busy busy busy all the time.
> 
> First year in school for Jr.Moogle which is a mixed blessing, daycare is much cheaper for him but schedules are much more complicated (and they give homework in Kindergarten now?  Every day?  WTF?).



Wha?!  Kindergarten gives homework?  I'd have to throw hands with the principal over that.



Gunners said:


> Not going to be fussed if my children don't do their homework. When I was at school,  I only did it when i could be bothered: work linked to grades and work centred on learning new material.
> 
> When it was a case of repetition, I took and skipped the resulting detentions.
> 
> I think that discipline is important but at the same time I believe people need to stop wasting children's childhood.



A lot of education is a waste of time or a scam.


----------



## Krory (Mar 24, 2016)

Mael said:


> Seems IMGFIT doesn't work on some skins of NF.
> 
> Fixed now, you heathens.



It fits the image to the size of the skin. It'll shrink larger images to the size of the skin, but blow up smaller images. So yes, it works... just not as intended.


----------



## GrimaH (Mar 24, 2016)

Rey said:


> What about the shoehorned Aquaman and shoddy Wonder Woman casting?



Yeah, Aquaman's one scene was terrible. He was literally struggling in the water and could barely hold his trident. Ordinary people at the public pool move in water better than he did.

Wonder Woman's casting was a minor issue though to me compared to her oversized screentime. Seriously, what was the point of all those minutes wasted showing her screwing around at that party and the museum? 

I mean, I liked how she eventually kicked some ass, but that doesn't justify all the unnecessary bullshit we were forced to put up with beforehand.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Mar 24, 2016)

baconbits said:


> Wha?!  Kindergarten gives homework?  I'd have to throw hands with the principal over that.



Well, the homework is (usually) pretty trivial.

Stuff like "write two sentences about what you did last weekend" or "sort all the coins in Mom's purse or Dad's pocket, how much are they worth?"

Though our schedule is tight enough some days it can be kinda painful, especially if he's already tired and cranky by the time we get home.


----------



## Mael (Mar 24, 2016)

Rey said:


> It fits the image to the size of the skin. It'll shrink larger images to the size of the skin, but blow up smaller images. So yes, it works... just not as intended.



Well one shitty Photobucket resize later and now I should see no more bitching.


----------



## Gino (Mar 24, 2016)

Oceania said:


> Well finally got a call back and have a interview for a job saturday. Sure its a simple part time stocking job but at least it is something.


Congrats man and Good luck.


Mider T said:


> Nobody on that Gino's existence wave.


----------



## baconbits (Mar 24, 2016)

WorkingMoogle said:


> Well, the homework is (usually) pretty trivial.
> 
> Stuff like "write two sentences about what you did last weekend" or "sort all the coins in Mom's purse or Dad's pocket, how much are they worth?"
> 
> Though our schedule is tight enough some days it can be kinda painful, especially if he's already tired and cranky by the time we get home.



The fact that it is that trivial only triggers me more.


----------



## EJ (Mar 24, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]QZ7KP3yrXDw[/YOUTUBE]



i read about this but I'm just now seeing the video. 

Keep those kids away from him.


----------



## Island (Mar 24, 2016)

I didn't think this was worth a thread, but I think you guys might find it funny:

Microsoft Scrambles to Limit PR Damage Over Abusive AI Bot


----------



## Krory (Mar 24, 2016)

That shit was funny as hell to watch.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 24, 2016)

GrimaH said:


> Batman vs Superman was bad.
> The pacing was all wrong, Wayne's role in general and character progression in the movie was badly written, all the Superman parts were plain lame and overplayed, and the core conflict of Superman's virtual dominion over society was so badly mangled (and just thrown away at the end).



[YOUTUBE]MqR9IOrVFPU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Saishin (Mar 24, 2016)

I must watch his lastest movie 

[youtube]1KeAZho8TKo[/youtube]


----------



## Krory (Mar 24, 2016)

Here I was predicting X-Men Apocalypse and Suicide Squad would be way worse than BvS, but it seems BvS set the shit bar pretty high.


----------



## Gino (Mar 24, 2016)

So there's no point in seeing it tomorrow?


----------



## Saishin (Mar 24, 2016)

*Moore breaks bread with French school students, who eat healthier, cheaper meals than their American counterparts.*


[youtube]rxswNZ0cE1g[/youtube]


----------



## Krory (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## Gino (Mar 24, 2016)

I don't feel like cooking........


----------



## Mael (Mar 24, 2016)

Saishin said:


> *Moore breaks bread with French school students, who eat healthier, cheaper meals than their American counterparts.*
> 
> 
> [youtube]rxswNZ0cE1g[/youtube]



The only reason Moore didn't eat all those lunches was because he had a camera watching.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 24, 2016)

Mael said:


> The only reason Moore didn't eat all those lunches was because he had a camera watching.



I'm kinda waiting for Moore to come out as a woman.


----------



## Mael (Mar 24, 2016)

Zaru said:


> I'm kinda waiting for Moore to come out as a woman.



Meh, Moore's a bitch but not a woman.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Mar 24, 2016)

Distracted ignored my question in his thread dedicated to the discussion with him and closed the thread. 
Feel disappointed...


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 24, 2016)

Thinking about using this image to tease Toronto (a.k.a Savior):

Wish you lived here


----------



## baconbits (Mar 24, 2016)

Island said:


> I didn't think this was worth a thread, but I think you guys might find it funny:
> 
> Microsoft Scrambles to Limit PR Damage Over Abusive AI Bot



She needs to get a life.  This bots trolling can't hurt anybody who has any kind of maturity.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 25, 2016)

^I saw that on @Midnight   Was hilarious.



> Games designer and anti-harassment campaigner Zoe Quinn was targeted by the bot, which sent her the message, “aka Zoe Quinn is a Stupid Whore”. Quinn, who was a key target of 2014’s anti-feminist Gamergate movement, tweeted a screenshot of the image, writing: “Wow it only took them hours to ruin this bot for me.”



Where is CTK when you need him?


----------



## Mael (Mar 25, 2016)

Crafting white armor?


----------



## Stelios (Mar 25, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]3KSJY0c8QWw[/YOUTUBE]

lol Sweden 

for real though ?!


----------



## Oceania (Mar 25, 2016)

Man I don't like the time between winter and spring, 60 degrees and warm one day and freaking 30 degrees and rain the next day. This weather is definitely no bueno.


----------



## Mael (Mar 25, 2016)

Stelios said:


> [YOUTUBE]3KSJY0c8QWw[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> lol Sweden
> 
> for real though ?!



It is Sweden after all.

Makes you kinda wonder if they would've been different if the Germans actually occupied them.


----------



## baconbits (Mar 25, 2016)

TGIF, everybody.  Let the weekend begin and Happy Good Friday to all my fellow Christians.


----------



## Mael (Mar 25, 2016)

And what better way to spend Good Friday than filing my taxes!


----------



## baconbits (Mar 25, 2016)

That's what I'll be doing, too.  After eating Greek food with my family, first.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Mar 25, 2016)

You're both lazy slackers


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 25, 2016)

Finally got around to watching the newest Star Wars movie. LOL that shit was horrible. The new  Darth guy looks emo as fuck. And Star Wars lived up to their goal of only allowing one black person in the universe at a time.


----------



## Mael (Mar 25, 2016)

Kylo is pretty emo.  I still cannot like him as a villain.


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 25, 2016)

Sad to hear BvS is not worth watching. Wasn't thrilled to see Ben "Muslims are a race" Affleck play Bruce Wayne, but whatever.


----------



## baconbits (Mar 25, 2016)

WorkingMoogle said:


> You're both lazy slackers



I won't deny being a slacker.  I've been saying I would do them for weeks.


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 25, 2016)

Stop procrastinating.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Mar 25, 2016)

Normally we do too, but we actually got them done first week in Feb this year.

Of course it's easy when you're doing the 1040-Dem form and can just check the "Voted for Obama, please issue a full refund" box.  Had to think carefully about which of the "perform an audit on" groups to pick this year though.


----------



## Saishin (Mar 25, 2016)

Mael said:


> The only reason Moore didn't eat all those lunches was because he had a camera watching.


Oh you 

Btw anyone of you read American comics or other type of comics like the ones from the European authors besides mangas?


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 25, 2016)

I don't. Once One Piece and Bleach are done I won't start reading manga again. Well except for Super so nvm. Comics I read Flash and Green Lantern, but haven't been following them much since the reboot.


----------



## Saishin (Mar 25, 2016)

NaS said:


> I don't. One One Piece and Bleach are done I won't start reading manga again. Well except for Super so nvm. Comics I read Flash and Green Lanntern, but haven't been following them much since the reboot.


Okay 

Why you don't want to read manga again once you finished?


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 25, 2016)

Saishin said:


> Okay
> 
> Why you don't want to read manga again once you finished?



Just not interested. Too time consuming. Especially now as a parent. Also stopped gaming like I used to. And my daughter is not interested in the games meant for kids. So I really just involve myself into what she is doing. Reading Bleach and One Piece is time consuming as is, but since I've been reading it for years not going to quit it. american comics I haven't been up to date for awhile as I should be.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Mar 25, 2016)

I have a few American comic books, but not nearly enough to get into the universe or anything. My interest in manga's died down a lot in recent years as well, so I probably wouldn't make the effort to get into comics and the ilk


----------



## Krory (Mar 25, 2016)

I've never seen a group of people _less_ enthused with their movie.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Mar 25, 2016)

Rey said:


> I've never seen a group of people _less_ enthused with their movie.



Yeah that basically screams "look, we can't all be Avengers okay!"


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 25, 2016)

RD Jr is what's keeping that ship sailing. Remember hearing about how he wanted the rest of them to get better pay for their movies or he walks.

Found the article.


----------



## Krory (Mar 25, 2016)

Yeah pretty much everyone got fucked there, but RDJ is a real bro. I mean I could see folks like Gwyneth Paltrow getting paid less in the first Iron Man film but Chris Evans and Chris Hemsworth in the Avengers are just as important as him.


----------



## Nello (Mar 25, 2016)

Rey said:


> I've never seen a group of people _less_ enthused with their movie.



What's the context? Are they watching the movie?


----------



## Krory (Mar 25, 2016)

Nah, it's interviews talking about the movie.

Jesse Eisenberg has that clueless look he always has.


----------



## Oceania (Mar 25, 2016)

Yeah it seems that BvS didn't look really good and reviews didn't seem good either, that's a shame oh well.


----------



## Nello (Mar 25, 2016)

I swear every single one of these superhero movies have good actors, funny dialogue, great VFX and all that jazz, but the actual story/plot is just never good


----------



## Gunners (Mar 25, 2016)

I'm not surprised the movie was a dud because I didn't think much of Man of Steel. It wasn't a result of the film having a terrible plot. The issue was the tone which I knew would carry over. 

Not once did I think, here's a movie they're having fun with. It worked for the recent Batman films, but you expect Superman to be... charismatic and inspiring.


----------



## baconbits (Mar 25, 2016)

NaS said:


> Stop procrastinating.



I'll stop tomorrow.


----------



## Oceania (Mar 25, 2016)

I don't know I just never could get into it, I find the idea of Batman being able to fight with Superman ludicrous.


----------



## Nello (Mar 25, 2016)

Is it worth watching at least?


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 25, 2016)

Oceania said:


> I don't know I just never could get into it, I find the idea of Batman being able to fight with Superman ludicrous.



In the comics Batman didn't back down from Darkseid.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 25, 2016)

Oceania said:


> I don't know I just never could get into it, I find the idea of Batman being able to fight with Superman ludicrous.



Yeah, it should more of less end like this. 

[YOUTUBE]O5cfIM_O3Gw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nello (Mar 25, 2016)

I feel like Superman is an inherently boring character. His weakness will always be either kryptonite or using too little of his strength because he underestimates his opponent. Either way, it's more about how his enemies can outsmart him, and not how Superman can win. In other words, the villains are the interesting party here.

Except, of course, in the above clip


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 25, 2016)

Gunners said:


> Yeah, it should more of less end like this.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]O5cfIM_O3Gw[/YOUTUBE]



Before tho.

[YOUTUBE]91IZfMWoQtg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 25, 2016)

Hard on

[YOUTUBE]F0MRaLVATJ8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 25, 2016)

Jesse Eisenburg was a poor cast for Luthor.


----------



## Black Superman (Mar 25, 2016)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HQ1F56H1jrA[/youtube]

Movie definitely would have worked with a black superman and a better director. Ain't no one checking for corny ass Cavill.


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 25, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Jesse Eisenburg was a poor cast for Luthor.



So is the woman who was cast for Wonder Woman. 


And there's Zero with the whole Black discussion. Get's so old.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Mar 25, 2016)

Rey said:


> I've never seen a group of people _less_ enthused with their movie.


It's depressing.


Gunners said:


> I'm not surprised the movie was a dud because I didn't think much of Man of Steel. It wasn't a result of the film having a terrible plot. The issue was the tone which I knew would carry over.
> 
> Not once did I think, here's a movie they're having fun with. It worked for the recent Batman films, but you expect Superman to be... charismatic and inspiring.


The first Superman movie had no fight scenes. That's the kind of character we're looking at
[YOUTUBE]-D15FdGRDwM[/YOUTUBE]


NaS said:


> So is the woman who was cast for Wonder Woman.


Yeah didn't really like her too. She was so skinny. WW is pretty muscular.


----------



## Black Superman (Mar 25, 2016)

My choice for Superman. 



Nate Parker would have killed that role.


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 25, 2016)

Good for you.


----------



## Mael (Mar 25, 2016)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> My choice for Superman.
> 
> 
> 
> Nate Parker would have killed that role.



Nobody cares but you.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 25, 2016)

Spoiler tag that shit. Quite inconsiderate of you.


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 25, 2016)

I adblocked it.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 25, 2016)

I negged him for doing something so stupid. 



Seto Kaiba said:


> Jesse Eisenburg was a poor cast for Luthor.



Michael Rosenbaum from Smallville was easily the best Luthor. Tom Welling was a pretty damn fine Superman too, even without the bloody cape.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 25, 2016)

Rey said:


>





You ruined my CP. The fact that I hardly get any reps, last one before yours neg is on 26/02/16 means that this shit is going to be there for a long time. Time to get it removed by a mod

EDIT:
The bottom of my rep page is from 15-10-2014. Fuck me
I guess that's what happens when you stop posting.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 25, 2016)

I love how those were the first 3 comments


----------



## Nello (Mar 25, 2016)

That last exchange was pretty funny 


Black Wraith said:


> You ruined my CP. The fact that I hardly get any reps, last one before yours neg is on 26/02/16 means that this shit is going to be there for a long time. Time to get it removed by a mod
> 
> EDIT:
> The bottom of my rep page is from 15-10-2014. Fuck me
> I guess that's what happens when you stop posting.



I can wash it away with this if you want


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 25, 2016)

Nello said:


> That last exchange was pretty funny
> 
> 
> I can wash it away with this if you want



I go to r/Anime_IRL for that...


----------



## Nello (Mar 25, 2016)

Black Wraith said:


> I go to r/Anime_IRL for that...



Perhaps this will pique your interest


----------



## dr_shadow (Mar 25, 2016)

I was gonna just put soiler tags on it, but then I saw the immature response to criticism, so deleted both messages instead.


----------



## dr_shadow (Mar 25, 2016)

Rey, I'm now officially warning you.

*STOP WITH THE GIFS AND PICS*


----------



## Nello (Mar 25, 2016)

Oh c'mon, this is a convo thread


----------



## dr_shadow (Mar 25, 2016)

I want to be able to read the convo thread on my phone without the bandwidth usage going through the roof.

NF is terrible enough as it is in  that regard, no need to make it worse.

We pray to our lord Mbxx for that mobile site...


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 25, 2016)

Black Wraith said:


> You ruined my CP. The fact that I hardly get any reps, last one before yours neg is on 26/02/16 means that this shit is going to be there for a long time. Time to get it removed by a mod
> 
> EDIT:
> The bottom of my rep page is from 15-10-2014. Fuck me
> I guess that's what happens when you stop posting.



Helped to fix that problem of yours.


----------



## Krory (Mar 26, 2016)

Wait so you're not allowed to post gifs or pictures _at all_?  That gif wasn't even a megabyte. Hell, it was smaller in filesize and actual size than Alwaysminds' sig. Hell, that's smaller than most _avatars_ now.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 26, 2016)

Mael why the huge sig brosefph?


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 26, 2016)

Rey said:


> Wait so you're not allowed to post gifs or pictures _at all_?  That gif wasn't even a megabyte. Hell, it was smaller in filesize and actual size than Alwaysminds' sig. Hell, that's smaller than most _avatars_ now.



Sorry, the only megabyte allowed here is this one:


----------



## Krory (Mar 26, 2016)

I'll admit the other two are obnoxious and immature and I was an asshole about it (though the other gif I posted as still under a megabyte - it was still smaller than Nello's sig! IMGFIT doesn't alter an image's filesize and bandwidth), but Jesus H. Christ how have you ever browsed NF before in the past eleven years if you can't even handle a 150x150 gif?


----------



## dr_shadow (Mar 26, 2016)

You can post pics, but keep the size reasonable so you don't have to scroll for ages to get past it and on to the next post.


----------



## dr_shadow (Mar 26, 2016)

Just got down from climbing Victoria Peak, the mountain which Hong Kong rests on. It's 552 m/1811 ft high.

Fitness ohoy!


----------



## Mael (Mar 26, 2016)

makeoutparadise said:


> Mael why the huge sig brosefph?



My sig is 550 x 400 or some shit.  I resized it personally.


----------



## Krory (Mar 26, 2016)

And are still apparently using imgfit tags.


----------



## Nello (Mar 26, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> Just got down from climbing Victoria Peak, the mountain which Hong Kong rests on. It's 552 m/1811 ft high.
> 
> Fitness ohoy!



Did you take pictures? 

Btw you can turn off sigs and avatars. That should help a lot when you're browsing on your phone.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Mar 26, 2016)

Saishin said:


> *Moore breaks bread with French school students, who eat healthier, cheaper meals than their American counterparts.*
> 
> 
> [youtube]rxswNZ0cE1g[/youtube]



Yes our schools cantines don't give coca cola or any sodas to kids. Only water. We can say that you can't become fat because of our schools cantines however if your family do not have an healthy food habits, you're not protected from being overweight. At least you can learn from cantines how much you are supposed to eat and try things you won't see at home.


----------



## Mael (Mar 26, 2016)

Better now?


----------



## Oceania (Mar 26, 2016)

Well knocked the interview out of the park and I'll figure out my shift monday. So woo again not the best job ever but its a start.


----------



## Gino (Mar 26, 2016)

Oceania said:


> Well knocked the interview out of the park and I'll figure out my shift monday. So woo again not the best job ever but its a start.



. It's a beginning sure enough.


----------



## EJ (Mar 27, 2016)

Woah they are making a FLCL 2?

I hope it has a good sountrack.


----------



## Black Superman (Mar 27, 2016)




----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 27, 2016)

Nello said:


> Did you take pictures?
> 
> Btw you can turn off sigs and avatars. That should help a lot when you're browsing on your phone.



I had to turn off sigs when the only computer in the house was in the living room. Some of the sigs at the time would have brought up a lot of questions by everyone in the family.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 27, 2016)

Black Wraith said:


> I had to turn off sigs when the only computer in the house was in the living room. Some of the sigs at the time would have brought up a lot of questions by everyone in the family.



Someone tore the phone away from my hands once becuase a sig on here had a yaoi naruto fanart with smile emojis covering the nipples and it raised a big question mark


----------



## Nello (Mar 27, 2016)

This forum isn't safe


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Mar 27, 2016)

I also turn off avatar and signature as well.  Too embarrassing in train.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 27, 2016)

There was a user here that got into a fight with thier mom cause they thought one of the sigs was hentai


----------



## Krory (Mar 27, 2016)

We're not allowed to post images in the thread anymore.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 27, 2016)

It might scare new users and then next thing ya know the cafe is in konoha sanitation


----------



## D4nc3Style (Mar 27, 2016)

Flow said:


> Woah they are making a FLCL 2?
> 
> I hope it has a good sountrack.



Hopefully they don't fuck it up.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 27, 2016)

They're planning to make 2 seasons apparently the manga was and is still being made in japan but we got shafted on the publishing deal


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Mar 27, 2016)

I still remember pronouncing it effellseaell back in 2006


----------



## dr_shadow (Mar 28, 2016)

The Kyuubi chakra shroud is so powerful it burns Naruto's skin off, yet his clothes are completely unharmed.

I guess he buys his jumpsuits at the same store where the Hulk gets his pants.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 28, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> The Kyuubi chakra shroud is so powerful it burns Naruto's skin off, yet his clothes are completely unharmed.
> 
> I guess he buys his jumpsuits at the same store where the Hulk gets his pants.



Well I suppose the village makes Chakura/fire proof clothes for combat im sure naruto isnt the only one in the village who has powerful enough chakura to destory their clothes


----------



## Pilaf (Mar 28, 2016)

Oceania said:


> Well knocked the interview out of the park and I'll figure out my shift monday. So woo again not the best job ever but its a start.



The job you have is worth more than ten million hypothetical better jobs you might never have. Treat it with respect.


----------



## dr_shadow (Mar 28, 2016)

What looks like two Chinese-Americans sitting in front of me, talking in _English_.

Dat assimilation.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Mar 28, 2016)

Who here is even pure Chinese? MOP has some of dat traitorous white blood


----------



## dr_shadow (Mar 28, 2016)

If your family left China before the standardization of Mandarin in the 1950's, I'm not gonna fault you for knowing only Cantonese or some other dialect. But if you don't even have that, and must talk to other Chinese people in English, I get a little heartbroken. 

Though I can see that until the 2000's it wasn't "cool" (economically profitable) to know the Middle Kingdom language.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Mar 28, 2016)

I don't know any Chinese at all, like 99% of my neighbors and brethren.

Well, then again my town has a lot of Asians, so I'm willing to bet a lot of them do know Chinese....


----------



## GrimaH (Mar 28, 2016)

The Chinese simplification scheme was shit though.

I like that in traditional Chinese language, there's a consistent logic (sometimes even a story) behind the symbol assembly of every character.


----------



## dr_shadow (Mar 28, 2016)

The simplified characters are often based on cursive variants of the traditional ones, so they are not completely taken out of thin air.

You can see how 話 would become 话 if you write the component 言 very fast without lifting the brush/pen.

There's a subset of simplified characters that make no sense though, I agree. Like 義 becoming 义. What the actual hell?


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Mar 28, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> What looks like two Chinese-Americans sitting in front of me, talking in _English_.
> 
> Dat assimilation.



Well,  you are in Hong Kong.  Plus if they spent more time in the US than in China/Hong Kong,  especially when they were young ,  English because their natural language.


----------



## Mael (Mar 28, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> What looks like two Chinese-Americans sitting in front of me, talking in _English_.
> 
> Dat assimilation.



English language is besto.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Mar 28, 2016)

What is besto?


----------



## dr_shadow (Mar 28, 2016)

I thought that since Chinese-Americans stereotypically live in their own ethnic enclaves (Chinatowns), they'd have preserved the ability to speak Chinese amongst themselves even if they use English to talk to other ethnicities.

But it would appear that some younger people only speak English, or at least prefer it. The same as how white Americans, to my knowledge, to not generally know Swedish, Polish, German or whatever.

I can't say I blame them, because I don't think they receive much encouragement from school or society to learn any language but English. 

But it was still super weird for me to have one Chinese person talking to another Chinese person, IN CHINA, and not do it in some variation of Chinese.


----------



## Toby (Mar 28, 2016)

Maybe it's a generational identity difference? My Asian friends in Canada would only speak another language with their family. The first generation of immigrants benefit from having a community that speaks their language, but the young often want to fit in so much that they don't prioritise the language and culture of their parents. Also, places like "Chinatown" are spatially much smaller than the total population of Chinese-speaking citizens. So each generation is highly encouraged to speak English, even in multicultural countries like the US and Canada.

It is also much tougher to be raised with multiple languages. Kids that are bilingual is one thing, but in Europe, kids usually learn 3 languages. If the parents are from a non-western country, the kid might learn Arabic, Swedish and English to fit in a place like Sweden. Same goes for most countries in Europe. They learn the local language for school and friendships, and they learn English so they can relate to other kids with foreign-born parents.


----------



## Mael (Mar 28, 2016)

Le M�le Absolu said:


> What is besto?



Best but spoken like a Japanese guy trying to speak English.



mr_shadow said:


> I thought that since Chinese-Americans stereotypically live in their own ethnic enclaves (Chinatowns), they'd have preserved the ability to speak Chinese amongst themselves even if they use English to talk to other ethnicities.
> 
> But it would appear that some younger people only speak English, or at least prefer it. The same as how white Americans, to my knowledge, to not generally know Swedish, Polish, German or whatever.
> 
> ...



Yes and no.  Chinatowns exist but the farther out from the city one gets they're very much getting with the program, at least here in the States.

Whitey still got it.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Mar 28, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> I thought that since Chinese-Americans stereotypically live in their own ethnic enclaves (Chinatowns), they'd have preserved the ability to speak Chinese amongst themselves even if they use English to talk to other ethnicities.
> 
> But it would appear that some younger people only speak English, or at least prefer it. The same as how white Americans, to my knowledge, to not generally know Swedish, Polish, German or whatever.
> 
> ...



A Chinese American person born in China and spent his childhood in a China would speak Chinese first with an other Chinese American with the same background however a Chinese American who lived his childhood in the US will use English over Chinese with a person with the same background as well. 
Chinese American knowledge of Chinese language depending on the will of the family to teach the language but they are not forced to feel linked to China. These people are American first.


----------



## Saishin (Mar 28, 2016)

Right now on tv they are airing The Last Emperor

[youtube]FyJvs4pMWv8[/youtube]


----------



## dr_shadow (Mar 28, 2016)

Saishin said:


> Right now on tv they are airing The Last Emperor



Great film, and shot on location in the actual palaces in Beijing and Changchun.


----------



## Saishin (Mar 28, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> Great film, and shot on location in the actual palaces in Beijing and Changchun.


The Chinese authorities gave the ok to shoot in the actual palaces? 

Btw what happened to the emperor's nanny? in the movie she was sent away,he was so sad


----------



## dr_shadow (Mar 28, 2016)

My only, very minor, complaint about The Last Emperor is that they use the received, incorrect, English pronunciations of certain proper names instead of the correct Mandarin ones. Which the actors much surely know.

They say "Kuomintang" instead of "Guomindang", "Manchukuo" instead of "Manzhouguo", "Tientsin" instead of "Tianjin" and other such things.

I guess Italian viewers of American films set in the Roman Empire might also cringe a little when they hear supposedly Italian characters talk about "Rome" rather than "Roma".


----------



## dr_shadow (Mar 28, 2016)

Saishin said:


> The Chinese authorities gave the ok to shoot in the actual palaces?



The 80's was a magical time.

It hasn't happened again since. I think I saw a DVD release which advertised it as "The Only Foreign Film Shot in the Forbidden City".


----------



## Saishin (Mar 28, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> My only, very minor, complaint about The Last Emperor is that they use the received, incorrect, English pronunciations of certain proper names instead of the correct Mandarin ones. Which the actors much surely know.
> 
> They say "Kuomintang" instead of "Guomindang", "Manchukuo" instead of "Manzhouguo", "Tientsin" instead of "Tianjin" and other such things.


Maybe the English pronunciations were the most known and the most popular,that's why 



> I guess Italian viewers of American films set in the Roman Empire might also cringe a little when they hear supposedly Italian characters talk about "Rome" rather than "Roma".


I don't know but you know back then Latin was the language in ancient Rome so I guess it's not very important for us how Americans pronounce Latin names,except for those that study Latin 

Instead we may cringe but not that much when English speaker pronounce Italian names of famous historical characters like Michelangelo (Maikelangelo),Raffaello (Raphael),Leonardo da Vinci (Lionardo) 



mr_shadow said:


> The 80's was a magical time.
> 
> It hasn't happened again since. I think I saw a DVD release which advertised it as "The Only Foreign Film Shot in the Forbidden City".


Because now they would deny it?
Instead when Bruce Lee asked to film inside the Colosseum the city authorities denied the permit 

I see,it won nine oscars and the director is an Italian,it was a China,Italy,UK production 

So Puyi lived as a botanic


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 28, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> I thought that since Chinese-Americans stereotypically live in their own ethnic enclaves (Chinatowns), they'd have preserved the ability to speak Chinese amongst themselves even if they use English to talk to other ethnicities.



Up until very recently, When most Chinese came over  to the states they learned one hard and fast rule: dont stand out or act diffrent, assimillate and survive. That means making sure your kids dont have a hint of a chinese accent, meaning no language practice but english

My grandpa could speak and read chinese 
My dad could only speak it but now that his parents are both dead he's forgetting it 
He used to speak four of the dialects when he was younger but the school playground and 1950's and '60s america literally beat it out of him so to speak.
I could barely understand mandarin up until recently and thats only thanks to hard work


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Mar 28, 2016)

Sorry guys but this is exactly what we expect from immigrants here.  Assimilation to our culture and not trying to build a parallel country within our country just like some Muslims try to do. 
They better have to speak the local language and culture if they want to be fully accepted.


----------



## Gino (Mar 28, 2016)

Confession:Most liberals in the west are fucking cancer that is all.


----------



## baconbits (Mar 28, 2016)

I don't think its a bad thing for immigrants to forget their original languages.  To point of immigrating should be to assimilate into the new home country as soon as possible.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Mar 28, 2016)

I started to forget Korean a bit after I was 14-15 but had to relearn it because my dad moved back and forth


----------



## Mael (Mar 28, 2016)

baconbits said:


> I don't think its a bad thing for immigrants to forget their original languages.  To point of immigrating should be to assimilate into the new home country as soon as possible.



Agreed.  There's a quid pro quo contribution that goes with it, especially in places like the States.  Eventually your new home can get hints of new culture while you adapt to survive in your new home and contribute.

Everybody wins.


----------



## Black Superman (Mar 28, 2016)

Notice how Governor Nathan Deal was quick to back down and veto the controversial religious freedom bill after hollywood put the pressure on the state of georgia for putting it out there.  That's power. That's what black people don't have.


----------



## Mael (Mar 28, 2016)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> Notice how Governor Nathan Deal was quick to back down and veto the controversial religious freedom bill after hollywood put the pressure on the state of georgia for putting it out there.  That's power. That's what black people don't have.



Then go do something about it.

Frankly, most of us here don't care.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 28, 2016)

This isn't a response to Zero. 

Why is it that people who have not actually experienced, or have only experienced small amounts, of racism, sexism, obesism () go on about certain issues the most and are quick to label others as traitors to the cause. 

I suppose the answer can be found in what they actually do to those who oppose them. It's becoming clear that a lot of people are looking for a herd of sheep to make a profit from: money, exposure, influence etc. 

It's beginning to wear on my patience because I dislike the personal and I don't really like having to tell people that if it is a pissing competition they want, I can go further. I also think that it is destructive towards influencing change in areas that actually matter. 

Ultimately, people don't like feeling like shit when trying to live a normal life and they don't like feeling like shit when they try and help. When you start labelling every and anything as problematic and start tearing down people for different outlooks, you're essentially causing people to have an aversion to whatever cause you're associated with. 

/end rant


----------



## baconbits (Mar 28, 2016)

I think because when you experience real racism like I have you understand the difference between that and the whining.  The people who haven't really experienced racism actually desperately want to receive it so they can be part of the victim class.  Again, this is not pointed directly at Zero, but I know lots of people who hardly ever interact with anyone white who think they've experienced racism.  To them that experience ties them to the civil rights' heroes of the past.

On the other hand people like myself (only a little bit) and my father (a lot) and grandfathers (both experienced a ton of racism) truly know what racism is like and work hard not to be a victim but to end victimization itself.  My grandfathers love my wife because she's a great woman.  They don't really see her as white because they stopped looking at race as the biggest identifying factor.  They still talk about race issues but they're fascinated in seeing how people can change.

The typical race hustler/wanna-be-victim never acknowledges the change.  They try to pretend they're still living in pre 1864 times.


----------



## EJ (Mar 28, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]AuVGPe1pfis[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## EJ (Mar 28, 2016)

baconbits said:


> I think because when you experience real racism like I have you understand the difference between that and the whining.  The people who haven't really experienced racism actually desperately want to receive it so they can be part of the victim class.  Again, this is not pointed directly at Zero, but I know lots of people who hardly ever interact with anyone white who think they've experienced racism.  To them that experience ties them to the civil rights' heroes of the past.
> 
> On the other hand people like myself (only a little bit) and my father (a lot) and grandfathers (both experienced a ton of racism) truly know what racism is like and work hard not to be a victim but to end victimization itself.  My grandfathers love my wife because she's a great woman.  They don't really see her as white because they stopped looking at race as the biggest identifying factor.  They still talk about race issues but they're fascinated in seeing how people can change.
> 
> The typical race hustler/wanna-be-victim never acknowledges the change.  They try to pretend they're still living in pre 1864 times.



Yeah, I never understood people that want to continuously be looked at as victims. I see a lot of people do it, regardless of race or sex.

I do know I'd be damned if I let myself not be happy in society or feel like a victim due to some racist ass redneck or hillbilly, or anyone for that matter that just doesn't like me and doesn't want me to feel like I'm worth anything. I take pride in the fact I'm living my life, which isn't something others can say. Not trying to brag but yeah..


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Mar 28, 2016)

Liberals are brainwashed to find victimization in stupid little things


----------



## Oceania (Mar 28, 2016)

Orientation for work was today and it went really well, this is the first job that I've had that I'm actually excited for.


----------



## Black Superman (Mar 28, 2016)

I disagree with some sentiments expressed here, my whole thing is you shouldn't be content to with a C-, just because it's better than an  F.  Let's not sugar coat it, what America did/does to black people/minorities, is pretty much a fucked up deal. You don't have to hate anyone to acknowledge it, but something more should be done. You don't solve a problem by adapting to the problem culture, you change the culture itself, not the other way around. Only someone with low self worth believes they have to earn the right to be treated like everyone else. You don't have to work to be treated like a human, you already are a human being.

 The fault doesn't fall on black people to do better. America needs to do better by black people. Then black people will do better, by example. A lot of older black people are satisfied with just being able to work there.  Why not go for the gold? Why not be a manager? Why not own the business? Congratulations, you can finally eat at the big boy table, but you can't afford the menu, you can't even read the menu. See how that works? As a man, I'd rather do my own restaurant than patronize somewhere I'm not wanted. There's shouldn't be a dress code for blacks, and anything else goes for everyone else. The problem with the old way of thinking is they were happy with just having a seat, so they settled for crumbs. You can't adopt the old way of thinking, for your present day problem.

 A c- is still pretty awful. You're setting your standards way too low if you don't think you're deserving of quality treatment.  Obviously, you need to work hard for what you want, nothing shouldn't be given without merit, but people shouldn't be undermining you then telling you there's something wrong with you for not falling in line with the okey-doke .  You shouldn't have to judge yourself by "At least I'm not a slave, they had it so much worse" ,because that's not much of a benchmark to be proud of, and why does it only apply in one direction? Why do black people need to be grateful? No one tells Natives they should be grateful.  It's insulting. Why not use it for everyone who aspires for more? you shouldn't look to the past for what you want to be in the future, because it's regressive, that's a messed up way of seeing yourself.

 You shouldn't have to work twice as hard, to get half as far, that's not smart. A lot of black people have low self esteem, they'll put up with all kinds of  nonsense and fuckery coming from others, but if a black person does them wrong, then it's a problem.

I expect to be treated as a full human being, nothing less. There's no real leeway about it, it's a black and white issue. There's no such thing as some people being more equal than others. Either we're all 1st class or we aren't, but don't pretend like we are, when we really aren't.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 28, 2016)

Gunners said:


> This isn't a response to Zero.
> 
> Why is it that people who have not actually experienced, or have only experienced small amounts, of racism, sexism, obesism () go on about certain issues the most and are quick to label others as traitors to the cause.
> 
> ...



Gloria Steinem, Anita Sarkeesian, Zoe Quinn, Brianna Wu, Shaun King, Rachel Dolezal, Laci Green, that crazy black woman on MTV now, etc.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 28, 2016)

baconbits said:


> I don't think its a bad thing for immigrants to forget their original languages.  To point of immigrating should be to assimilate into the new home country as soon as possible.



I agree!  Assimilation is good, you moved to another country that you like, you want to be there educate and fit into soceity.
It would just be alot more pleasant if you werent beaten up and discriminated for it by the locals.

My dad tells me stories about how people sicked dogs on him, people beating the crap out of him and his siblings for being asian so much so he had to learn martial arts to defend himself and had doors slamed in his face for being not white.

I dont feel like im personally a victim of racism and discrimination (I look too white)  but i have family that literally are. And I know what American soceity is capable of, which makes the popularity of Trump a little frightening but not surprising


----------



## Gunners (Mar 28, 2016)

Zero said:
			
		

> I disagree with some sentiments expressed here, my whole thing is you shouldn't be content to with a C-, just because it's better than an F. Let's not sugar coat it, what America did/does to black people/minorities, is pretty much a fucked up deal. You don't have to hate anyone to acknowledge it, but something more should be done. You don't solve a problem by adapting to the problem culture, you change the culture itself, not the other way around. Only someone with low self worth believe they have to earn the right to be treated like everyone else. You don't have to work to be treated like a human, you already are a human being.
> 
> The fault doesn't fall on black people to do better. America needs to do better by black people. Then black people will do better, by example. A lot of older black people are satisfied with just being able to work there. Why not go for the gold? Why not be a manager? Why not own the business? Congratulations, you can finally eat at the big boy table, but you can't afford the menu, you can't even read the menu. See how that works? As a man, I'd rather do my own restaurant than patronize somewhere I'm not wanted. There's shouldn't be a dress code for blacks, and everything else for everyone else. The problem with the old way of thinking is they were happy with just having a seat, so they settled for crumbs. You can't adopt the old way of thinking, for your present problem.
> 
> ...


You might disagree with some of the sentiments expressed, but you are presenting and challenging viewpoints that have not been expressed.


----------



## Mael (Mar 28, 2016)

Seems to think that it's either all or nothing with him.

I read that and don't quite comprehend any part of your post or Flow's that constituted being content with a C-.

GDI...I don't like having essays due tomorrow but having the itching to do creative writing instead.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 29, 2016)

Who do you think hates Israel more, KidTony or Son of Goku?


----------



## Gunners (Mar 29, 2016)

Son Goku would be my guess.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 29, 2016)

Son _of_ Goku.  

Son Goku is actually a pleasant member.


----------



## Gino (Mar 29, 2016)

So when I was sleeping I shocked myself and I woke up shaking let's see if powers come from this.





Flow said:


> [YOUTUBE]AuVGPe1pfis[/YOUTUBE]


Yeah....... shit like this will never be funny.




Oceania said:


> Orientation for work was today and it went really well, this is the first job that I've had that I'm actually excited for.


----------



## Krory (Mar 29, 2016)

Super Gino.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 29, 2016)

Mider T said:


> Who do you think hates Israel more, KidTony or Son of Goku?



Son of Goku. KidTony just has that stupid, blind "root for the underdog" thing.


----------



## Mael (Mar 29, 2016)

SoG by miles.


----------



## Saishin (Mar 29, 2016)

Le M�le Absolu said:


> Sorry guys but this is exactly what we expect from immigrants here.  Assimilation to our culture and not trying to build a parallel country within our country just like some Muslims try to do.
> They better have to speak the local language and culture if they want to be fully accepted.


The point is that some don't care to assimilate the local culture or language,the priority which is normal of course when you are a immigrant,is to work and earn money.

But there are many that are perfectly included into the local community,another problem also is the prejudice and the exclusion that the locals do towards them,why for example many immigrants especially muslims became fanatics? because usually they are excluded to find a job or they are not felt as French although they were born and raised there and are French citizens,this is valid also for other ethnic minority,sometimes they are subjected to exclusion from the local life of the host country.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 29, 2016)

I don't have a problem with people who don't integrate. I don't care about the recluse who refuses to leave his home nor do I care about the person who stays within their culture. My issue is with people who break laws with the purpose of protecting people, which applies to people who refuse to surrender certain cultural principles and the yob who decides to smash up town after a pint too many.

Ultimately, it is enough for me if people pull their weight and obey the law.


----------



## Mael (Mar 29, 2016)

I have issues with folks who won't integrate.

That's how we get a lot of criminal problems in the first place.


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## D4nc3Style (Mar 29, 2016)

NaS said:


>



I know people like to get lost deep in thought, but that's just too deep.


----------



## baconbits (Mar 29, 2016)

That's why I don't visit the manga sections often.


----------



## Mael (Mar 29, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kguIY09YjUc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Mar 29, 2016)

D4nc3Style said:


> I know people like to get lost deep in thought, but that's just too deep.


----------



## Krory (Mar 29, 2016)

>Trump campaign manager finally being charged

Yeah, but this shit didn't happen, right, Trump?


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Mar 29, 2016)

Saishin said:


> The point is that some don't care to assimilate the local culture or language,the priority which is normal of course when you are a immigrant,is to work and earn money.
> 
> *But there are many that are perfectly included into the local community,another problem also is the prejudice and the exclusion that the locals do towards them,why for example many immigrants especially muslims became fanatics? because usually they are excluded to find a job or they are not felt as French although they were born and raised there and are French citizens*,this is valid also for other ethnic minority,sometimes they are subjected to exclusion from the local life of the host country.



If you fail at school   don't expect to be well included in the work market.   What you say is not true,  there are plenty of people from different ethnic that manage to have a good life and even succeed.  It's all about education. 
If they do not feel French it's because they were educated to not feel French.  Educated to look at their parent's country.


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 29, 2016)

How is everyone's day going?


----------



## Oceania (Mar 29, 2016)

finally got all the boring paper work stuff done, now I get to actually being trained for my job tomorrow. 

Like I said before its a basic stocking job, but its the first job I'm actually excited for. I have a good feeling this may be the job that sticks.


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 29, 2016)

Oceania said:


> finally got all the boring paper work stuff done, now I get to actually being trained for my job tomorrow.
> 
> Like I said before its a basic stocking job, but its the first job I'm actually excited for. I have a good feeling this may be the job that sticks.



Where are you?


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 29, 2016)

Le M�le Absolu said:


> If you fail at school   don't expect to be well included in the work market.   What you say is not true,  there are plenty of people from different ethnic that manage to have a good life and even succeed.  It's all about education.
> If they do not feel French it's because they were educated to not feel French.  Educated to look at their parent's country.



I wonder how much of 1983 still roams in the background though.






NaS said:


> How is everyone's day going?



Pretty good. Went to the doctor and now I am enjoying tea. How about you guys?



Oceania said:


> finally got all the boring paper work stuff done, now I get to actually being trained for my job tomorrow.
> 
> Like I said before its a basic stocking job, but its the first job I'm actually excited for. I have a good feeling this may be the job that sticks.



Congrats. You'll do great. #SendingPositiveVibes.


----------



## Oceania (Mar 29, 2016)

NaS said:


> Where are you?



A large supermarket chain called Kroger.


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 29, 2016)

Can you use imgfit? You see how large the pic is.

Cool. Overnight stocking?


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 29, 2016)

NaS said:


> Can you use imgfit? You see how large the pic is.
> 
> Cool. Overnight stocking?



Sorry, on my phone the picture doesn't appear that big. Fixing now.


----------



## Oceania (Mar 29, 2016)

NaS said:


> Can you use imgfit? You see how large the pic is.
> 
> Cool. Overnight stocking?



Yeah, well it will be once I get training finished. I think it will be good for me. I am social when I'm around people I know but have a hard time not being shy around people I don't know. So hopefully this job will help me come out of the shell fully.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 29, 2016)

Le M�le Absolu said:


> If you fail at school   don't expect to be well included in the work market.   What you say is not true,  there are plenty of people from different ethnic that manage to have a good life and even succeed.  *It's all about education.
> If they do not feel French it's because they were educated to not feel French.  Educated to look at their parent's country.*



... 

I think people, in this case you, would do well to consider what people experience when growing up in European countries. There are different factors at play, indoctrination is one and negative experiences is another.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Mar 29, 2016)

I actually think if I were to grow up with the current generation of libtard ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) I'd end up siding with them too - after all, the sheer profit I'd receive for all this victim playing would be immense. When people went to middle or high school a decade ago almost anybody could brush off a discriminatory insult or two


----------



## Gunners (Mar 29, 2016)

I wouldn't, my pride wouldn't allow it. Crying like a bitch when you can shrug shit off and get on with your life.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Mar 29, 2016)

I usually put financial security ahead of pride on my list of priorities, but that could be fueled by my desire to limit my work hours to a minimum while being able to afford rent

Well, that and the fact that I believe pride and emotion tend to cause irrational behavior.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 29, 2016)

For me it depends. There are situations where my pride would take a back seat. However, in situations where I feel my lack of pride will set a bad example, it will come out on top. It's important for me that my children don't see their father crying, in an attempt to get pity dollars, when he can provide with strength. 

I don't think those things have a good long term effect.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Mar 29, 2016)

Gunners said:


> ...
> 
> I think people, in this case you, would do well to consider what people experience when growing up in European countries. There are different factors at play, indoctrination is one and negative experiences is another.



I grew up in an European country and it's always a different experience from an European country to an other.  My experience during my childhood was that I often saw arabs people calling themselves Algerian,  Moroccan or Tunisian but never French.  They choose to exclude themselves from the national community.
I'm mixed but could be misunderstood with an Arab however I almost never really experience racism.  Why?  Because I was educated to be French and not a foreign in France.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 29, 2016)

Le M�le Absolu said:


> I grew up in an European country and it's always a different experience from an European country to an other.  My experience during my childhood was that I often saw arabs people calling themselves Algerian,  Moroccan or Tunisian but never French.  They choose to exclude themselves from the national community.
> I'm mixed but could be misunderstood with an Arab however I almost never really experience racism.  Why?  Because I was educated to be French and not a foreign in France.



I think there are a few things wrong with your post. 

Someone choosing to call themselves something other than French is not proof that they have excluded themselves from the national community. For instance, someone could still view themselves as Moroccan whilst integrating with the French community. 

The people might actually exclude themselves from France's culture, but you would have to cite more than their choice to identify themselves as a culture other than French. 

I also think that your answer for why you didn't experience racism is incorrect, but would reveal an unacceptable aspect of society if were true. I suppose your life is your life, so it is is a bit audacious to just say you're wrong. However, I think it is more likely that you didn't experience racism because you encountered more forward thinking people as opposed to you viewing yourself as a French citizen. 

That being said, I think that it would reveal a disgusting aspect of society if people decided to behave in a racist manner towards you for the simple act of finding your identity in a different culture. 

I grew up in the UK and the racist abuse started before I even had an understanding of cultural identity. It's not something that happened because I was not educated on how to be a British citizen (otherwise the same would have happened to everyone else). It happened because people realised my parents weren't born in this country because of my skin colour.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Mar 29, 2016)

Gunners said:


> I think there are a few things wrong with your post.
> 
> Someone choosing to call themselves something other than French is not proof that they have excluded themselves from the national community. *For instance, someone could still view themselves as Moroccan whilst integrating with the French community*.
> 
> ...



Not,  that not possible except if you are clearly a Moroccan citizen.  You can live with the French but your are not belonging to the national community .  If you are a French citizens that identify yourselves as a Moroccan then,  you send the message that you don't belong to the national community despite the fact you are legitimate to be in. 

If I think about it,  I can't blame the arabs because most of them live in a environment with others arabs telling them they do not are not French and should rather embrace the culture of their parents rather than the French one. 
I didn't grew up in that environment.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 29, 2016)

Le M�le Absolu said:


> Not,  that not possible except if you are clearly a Moroccan citizen.  You can live with the French but your are not belonging to the national community .  If you are a French citizens that identify yourselves as a Moroccan then,  you send the message that you don't belong to the national community despite the fact you are legitimate to be in.
> 
> If I think about it,  I can't blame the arabs because most of them live in a environment with others arabs telling them they do not are not French and should rather embrace the culture of their parents rather than the French one.
> I didn't grew up in that environment.



Interestingly it seems that some kids seek their parents culture even though the parents grew up in France and ultimately viewed themselves as French.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 29, 2016)

Le M�le Absolu said:


> Not,  that not possible except if you are clearly a Moroccan citizen.  You can live with the French but your are not belonging to the national community .  If you are a French citizens that identify yourselves as a Moroccan then,  you send the message that you don't belong to the national community despite the fact you are legitimate to be in.



That's how you interpret the person's actions, but that doesn't mean it is the message they're sending out nor does it mean they have failed to integrate with the French community. 



> If I think about it, I can't blame the arabs because most of them live in a environment with others arabs telling them they do not are not French and should rather embrace the culture of their parents rather than the French one.
> I didn't grew up in that environment.



It's not really something you needed to think about as it was the starting point of our conversation. You didn't address my other point; do you accept that in addition to indoctrination, negative experiences can play a role in someone's in what people identify themselves with?


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Mar 29, 2016)

I watching a movie about Sarkozy rise to the presidency. 
The actors are pretty good 



Alwaysmind said:


> Interestingly it seems that some kids seek their parents culture even though the parents grew up in France and ultimately viewed themselves as French.



I don't really know. I don't know this generation. If their parents see themselves as French,  them their kids shouldn't have problems.  But part if assimilation is also give local names to your kids.  That's how it works in France for decades,  even the Asian do that.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Mar 29, 2016)

People would still see you by your race or original ethnicity even if you choose to identify by your nation of residence. People hear me speak and think "American," but they'd have preconceptions about my cultural values because of my Asian appearance. Of course, I don't go out of my way to dickride the American crowd, but that feels silly to me


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Mar 29, 2016)

Giraffe of Fellatio said:


> People would still see you by your race or original ethnicity even if you choose to identify by your nation of residence. People hear me speak and think "American," but they'd have preconceptions about my cultural values because of my Asian appearance. Of course, I don't go out of my way to dickride the American crowd, but that feels silly to me



The society is not perfect,  there are ignorants.  I already have these kind of preception from some people but it was always from not valuable persons and it's not these people that define who I am


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 29, 2016)

Le M�le Absolu said:


> I watching a movie about Sarkozy rise to the presidency.
> The actors are pretty good



Is "Carla Bruni" in it?




Le M�le Absolu said:


> I don't really know. I don't know this generation. If their parents see themselves as French,  them their kids shouldn't have problems.  But part if assimilation is also give local names to your kids.  That's how it works in France for decades,  even the Asian do that.



And what about rodéos? How are the perceived in France? A simple carjacking or kids not seeing themselves s French?


----------



## Gunners (Mar 29, 2016)

I'm not going to give my children _local_ names but at the same time I'm not going to give them difficult to pronounce names. I think there's a difference between assimilating with a culture and needlessly throwing away aspects of your cultural heritage. 

I don't have an issue with people who call their children _local_ names (my parents did the same thing), but I don't think anyone is under any obligation to go down that route. I would also say that a person would have to be a bit of a twat to take offence to a foreign name.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 29, 2016)

Gunners said:


> I'm not going to give my children _local_ names but at the same time I'm not going to give them difficult to pronounce names. I think there's a difference between assimilating with a culture and needlessly throwing away aspects of your cultural heritage.
> 
> I don't have an issue with people who call their children _local_ names (my parents did the same thing), but I don't think anyone is under any obligation to go down that route. I would also say that a person would have to be a bit of a twat to take offence to a foreign name.



I vote for Clovis, Akhenaten and Brunhilda if it is a girl. Beautiful non local names that respect history of the native country or history in general, more than most regular citizens.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Mar 29, 2016)

Alwaysmind said:


> Is "Carla Bruni" in it?


Not yet in the part Sarkozy change wife.  It's before 2007 election. 




> And what about rodéos? How are the perceived in France? A simple carjacking or kids not seeing themselves s French?



Rodéos??? 



Alwaysmind said:


> I vote for Clovis, Akhenaten and Brunhilda if it is a girl. Beautiful non local names that respect history of the native country or history in general, more than most regular citizens.



That's how the Italian,  the Spanish and other immigrants did in France. Nicolas Sarkozy or  Jean Reno are exemples.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 29, 2016)

Le M�le Absolu said:


> Not yet in the part Sarkozy change wife.  It's before 2007 election.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What's the name of that show?


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Mar 29, 2016)

Alwaysmind said:


> What's the name of that show?



C'est la première fois que je vois ce mot utilisé ainsi.  Pour moi un rodéo c'est le sport que les Américains pratiquent sur un taureau.
Mais pour répondre ?☻ ta question, ça c'est de la délinquance qui est lié ?☻ un soucis d'éducation encore une fois.  Si te te raté dans les études,  tu as plus de chance de finir ?☻ faire des conneries. Dans ce cas précis,  ce n'est pas nécessairement lié ?☻ l'assimilation.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 29, 2016)

Le M�le Absolu said:


> C'est la première fois que je vois ce mot utilisé ainsi.  Pour moi un rodéo c'est le sport que les Américains pratiquent sur un taureau.



I dont know. I know news have been using the term for at least 25 years. 
Probably because they ride the car recklessly in circles just like a cowboy on a bull.

Now how about the name of that sarkosy show. Sounds interesting.


----------



## Oceania (Mar 29, 2016)

I don't have much pride, probably stems from having some set backs and having my confidence.... umm... well lets be honest broken. But I feel that Pride is a double edge sword, its a very fine line between pride and arrogance. Besides like people on here have said Pride can lead to irrational actions. But anyway this isn't my forte so instead I'll add to the convo discussion a Leafy Sea Dragon.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 29, 2016)

Oceania said:


> I don't have much pride, probably stems from having some set backs and having my confidence.... umm... well lets be honest broken. But I feel that Pride is a double edge sword, its a very fine line between pride and arrogance. Besides like people on here have said Pride can lead to irrational actions. But anyway this isn't my forte so instead I'll add to the convo discussion a Leafy Sea Dragon.



Indeed and teenagers are good at passing that fine line straight into arrogance.


----------



## Oceania (Mar 29, 2016)

Alwaysmind said:


> Indeed and teenagers are good at passing that fine line straight into arrogance.



I blame social media!


----------



## Gunners (Mar 29, 2016)

Sometimes I think pride is necessary to make difficult decisions or do what you don't want to do. Sometimes I think that pride can be a noose around the neck.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 29, 2016)

Oceania said:


> I blame social media!



Nah, just remember when you were a teenager, remember the pointless debates about which country would win which hypothetical battle.


On a totally different note, I finally got my hands on berbere spice


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 30, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]jDlQ4H0Kdg8[/YOUTUBE]

Funny how she was so confident she could get away with it, and even lie about being assaulted until she discovered she was recorded.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 30, 2016)

She's lucky she was dealing with a white guy to be frank. Those sort of videos don't turn out to tell when the victim of their abuse is a black man.

Seriously though, it is more disturbing than it is funny and I have noticed the trend of people getting angry at the person gathering evidence. Similar shit happened with Jian Ghomeshi: people calling him a creep for keeping hold of the emails and letters for so many years.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 30, 2016)

Gunners said:


> She's lucky she was dealing with a white guy to be frank. Those sort of videos don't turn out to tell when the victim of their abuse is a black man.
> 
> Seriously though, it is more disturbing than it is funny and I have noticed the trend of people getting angry at the person gathering evidence. Similar shit happened with Jian Ghomeshi: people calling him a creep for keeping hold of the emails and letters for so many years.



Such groups base their positions on how they feel first and foremost, as opposed to what they actually know. They despise evidence because it undermines their emotion-based platforms, and in cases like this woman and the one that accused Ghomeshi, know very well who the burden of proof will really be on and seek to exploit it for their own gain.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 30, 2016)

It makes me squint my eyes with contempt. The same people prattling on about it being 2016 are the same people looking to drag the legal system back 100s of years. It's like the lynching and burnings in the past aren't good enough examples of what will happen when you rely on accusations instead of evidence.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 30, 2016)

Pat Sajak reminds me of Seto and Boskov.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Mar 30, 2016)

Alwaysmind said:


> Now how about the name of that sarkosy show. Sounds interesting.



La conquête 

It's very interesting for those who know French politics and will easily recognise characters like Chirac,  De Villepin or Sarkozy.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 30, 2016)

Mider T said:


> Pat Sajak reminds me of Seto and Boskov.



Setoshi or me?


----------



## Mider T (Mar 30, 2016)

You, setoshi is Drake essentially.


----------



## baconbits (Mar 30, 2016)

Mider, you always have the best DDJ quotes.  I'm still half suspicious that the guy is your dupe.


----------



## dr_shadow (Mar 30, 2016)

Alas, the passage of time is cruel. 

In one of the ancient books of this country there is an inventory of the Han dynasty (206 BC - 220 AD) imperial library, which is our oldest bibliography.

The document lists the titles of about 600 books. 

What I did today was I skimmed through it and circled the names of all works I could recall having ever seen in modern printings. I arrived at the stunning figure of...33. 

Meaning that out of the entire Han literature, only about 5% has survived to the present day. The rest have all been destroyed - either deliberately by the censors of various dynasties, or merely because the popularity of a work declined to where it wasn't profitable to print new copies. The extant copies would have eventually decomposed (paper is actually not a very durable material).


----------



## Mael (Mar 30, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> Alas, the passage of time is cruel.
> 
> In one of the ancient books of this country there is an inventory of the Han dynasty (206 BC - 220 AD) imperial library, which is our oldest bibliography.
> 
> ...



IIRC, even before Mao the Japanese did a fine job destroying as much as possible in their asinine pan-Asian crusade.  They did the same exact thing in an effort to crush Korean culture.


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 30, 2016)

Only gay bitches got pink names.

Good morning gay bitches.


----------



## Mael (Mar 30, 2016)

Oh shit son...how did you avoid the Pinkening?


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 30, 2016)

My hands must have deflected it when I was sleep.


----------



## baconbits (Mar 30, 2016)

Did something happen with Vino earlier this month?  I thought he was a mod.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 30, 2016)

Le M�le Absolu said:


> La conquête
> 
> It's very interesting for those who know French politics and will easily recognise characters like Chirac,  De Villepin or Sarkozy.




merci


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 30, 2016)

You have a pink name and you're saying pause? K.


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 30, 2016)

Red is for advisers.


----------



## EJ (Mar 30, 2016)

good god man

the field activities had me knocked out in my bed for an hour and a half


----------



## Oceania (Mar 30, 2016)

Successful first day, it was good and actually fun, although I must admit stocking the milk and being in the freezer kinda sucked. 

oh hey I have a pink name, what did I win?


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 30, 2016)

Oceania said:


> Successful first day, it was good and actually fun, although I must admit stocking the milk and being in the freezer kinda sucked.
> 
> oh hey I have a pink name, what did I win?



A Toronto maple leafs jersey.


----------



## Oceania (Mar 30, 2016)

Alwaysmind said:


> A Toronto maple leafs jersey.



I have a Minnesota Wild Jersey, though I'm not a hockey fan. 

Kinda wish I had a Sharks Jersey.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 30, 2016)

Oceania said:


> I have a Minnesota Wild Jersey, though I'm not a hockey fan.
> 
> Kinda wish I had a Sharks Jersey.



Distracted livesbin Cali irc, maybe he can make something happen.


----------



## Oceania (Mar 30, 2016)

Alwaysmind said:


> Distracted livesbin Cali irc, maybe he can make something happen.



That would be kinda cool


----------



## Mider T (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 31, 2016)

In order to crack down on corruption in China the Standing Committee has said if any official, no matter who, is caught speeding, will be punished and given a ticket.  Well one day President Xi was running late to a meeting and decided he was going to switch places with his driver and drive himself instead. 

They sped past 2 motor bike policemen  one went after him but quickly returned looking quite afraid.

His partner said "whats wrong? Did you give him the ticket?"

The officer shook his head and said "No, no, he was too important. I could not!"

The partner said "too important?! Who was he?!"

The officer said "I could not recognize him from the back seat but the driver was Xi Jin Ping."


----------



## baconbits (Mar 31, 2016)

Not bad, MOP.  Good morning, folks.


----------



## Black Superman (Mar 31, 2016)

> 'That we've got females ...and dumb n******, and all your Mexicans that can't even write the name of the car they drive.' - Speaking about LAPD changes
> 
> 'If I'm wrestling around with some f****** n*****, and he gets me in my back, and he gets his hands on my gun. It's over.' - Speaking about threats to police
> 
> ...






 HOW IN THE BLUE HELL WAS FUHRMAN ALLOWED TO HAVE A CAREER AFTER ALL THAT???



> Obviously, he isn't a fan of the man who dragged him throughout the trial. "Johnnie Cochran has been playing the race card for much of his professional life," writes Fuhrman in Murder in Brentwood. "Was Johnnie Cochran really concerned with racism, or just money?" In fact, he thinks that Cochran is a hypocrite for going after him for using a racial slur when he apparently uses it. “Johnnie Cochran deems the 'N' word as a term of affection,” he writes.
> ]


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Mar 31, 2016)

Dem LA race riots


----------



## Hozukimaru (Mar 31, 2016)

makeoutparadise said:


> In order to crack down on corruption in China the Standing Committee has said if any official, no matter who, is caught speeding, will be punished and given a ticket.  Well one day President Xi was running late to a meeting and decided he was going to switch places with his driver and drive himself instead.
> 
> They sped past 2 motor bike policemen  one went after him but quickly returned looking quite afraid.
> 
> ...



Lol, isn't that a Reagan joke? With Gorbachev?

[YOUTUBE]5bGb9hHW8jE[/YOUTUBE]

Boss^ xD


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 31, 2016)

That's sad.


----------



## D4nc3Style (Apr 1, 2016)

When did you become a Mod, Mr_Shadow?


----------



## Distracted (Apr 1, 2016)

Oceania said:


> I have a Minnesota Wild Jersey, though I'm not a hockey fan.
> 
> Kinda wish I had a Sharks Jersey.



We definitely can make something happen, one my work hours go to the more sane.


----------



## Black Superman (Apr 1, 2016)

Transportation Secretary Anthony Foxx On The Legacy Of The U.S. Highway System - The Diane Rehm Show

This is mandatory listening for everyone. 

It talks with explicit quotes about efforts to undermine and destroy black communities by reducing transit opportunities and limiting access to those communities in ways that has to this day affected the development of economies. 

There were laws and policies in places to limit black transit and have affected things like commute and ease of commerce in ways that are still being seen today. MARTA in Atlanta sucks. In Baltimore many areas are being prevented from expanding transit in black communities. In Los Angeles they turned affluent black neighborhoods in to slums on purpose.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 1, 2016)

ghostbusters confirmed for SJW clusterfuck disaster.


----------



## Mael (Apr 1, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> ghostbusters confirmed for SJW clusterfuck disaster.



Didn't we know this already?

And they're also dipshits.  They act like it's in NYC when I see film crews walking to work in BOSTON of all places.

It's going to be a terrible movie and we all know it.



ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> Transportation Secretary Anthony Foxx On The Legacy Of The U.S. Highway System - The Diane Rehm Show
> 
> This is mandatory listening for everyone.
> 
> ...



Mandatory huh?

Didn't listen.

Oh well.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 1, 2016)

Suprisingly, Zero has a point. He's the type that's the worst to be expressing it.


----------



## baconbits (Apr 1, 2016)

I will say that in Milwaukee there was a vibrant black community and then they built the highway right through it and the community has never recovered, so there is so reality to back up his argument.  My only issue with the black activists is that they hardly ever seem to go after the left who usually (but not always) is in charge of these cities.

For example in Milwaukee our education and transportation is not good.  But this city has been run by the left for over a hundred years.  Yet the local Zeros are going around blaming Republicans for this.  I think the Republican party can be blamed for many things but if you're looking for who to blame for the sad state of many cities don't you have to look to the Democrats first?  I don't get the logic of that partisanship.


----------



## Mael (Apr 1, 2016)

> In Los Angeles they turned affluent black neighborhoods in to slums on purpose.



Well how?  It's like whenever I see anything from him I immediately dismiss it.  Hell he could post Isaac Newton and I find it very hard to take him seriously.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 1, 2016)

That's stupid, Mael. 

bacon, in Georgia, while Atlanta has a Democratic mayor, and is in a Democrat county, it is the state that ultimately has final say on these things. Not to mention, the other counties are overwhelmingly Republican, and the Atlanta metro area spans over three counties. It's hard to get cooperation, and it is those Republican dominated counties that are most obstructive. They couldn't even agree to a 0.01 tax on the dollar to fund MARTA.


----------



## Mael (Apr 1, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> That's stupid, Mael.
> 
> bacon, in Georgia, while Atlanta has a Democratic mayor, and is in a Democrat county, it is the state that ultimately has final say on these things. Not to mention, the other counties are overwhelmingly Republican, and the Atlanta metro area spans over three counties. It's hard to get cooperation, and it is those Republican dominated counties that are most obstructive. They couldn't even agree to a 0.01 tax on the dollar to fund MARTA.



I never said it was exactly erudite.  I'm acknowledging how hard it is for me to take him seriously, like boy who cried wolf sort of stuff.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 1, 2016)

His points are shit most of the time, I get that. He is like the boy who cried wolf, he's done it so many times that when he brings up valid cases, no one is going to listen. I get that as well. It's just when you say things like that, that's pretty ignorant too.


----------



## Mael (Apr 1, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> His points are shit most of the time, I get that. He is like the boy who cried wolf, he's done it so many times that when he brings up valid cases, no one is going to listen. I get that as well. It's just when you say things like that, that's pretty ignorant too.



I'm not blind to the fact black communities get fucked over.  Many communities do.

I just can't smell conspiracy and bacon does bring up a good point, particularly in California where it's very much Democratic.


----------



## baconbits (Apr 1, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> That's stupid, Mael.
> 
> bacon, in Georgia, while Atlanta has a Democratic mayor, and is in a Democrat county, it is the state that ultimately has final say on these things. Not to mention, the other counties are overwhelmingly Republican, and the Atlanta metro area spans over three counties. It's hard to get cooperation, and it is those Republican dominated counties that are most obstructive. They couldn't even agree to a 0.01 tax on the dollar to fund MARTA.



Regional participation is a separate issue.  I'm talking about the issues black Americans face every day, like poor education, transportation in their communities, crime and employment.  Yes, Republicans and Democrats can differ on the best ways to develop their communities, but I find it hard to blame the other party when one party routinely runs the communities we complain about the most.

I guess my issue is with partisanship itself.  I don't see the point in blaming some nameless party as the bad guy just like I don't see the intelligence in people on the far right blaming the "establishment", who they never define, for all their ills.  To me its intellectual laziness.  Its easier to just make a boogeyman than to actually find out who caused the mess.


----------



## Mael (Apr 1, 2016)

baconbits said:


> Regional participation is a separate issue.  I'm talking about the issues black Americans face every day, like poor education, transportation in their communities, crime and employment.  Yes, Republicans and Democrats can differ on the best ways to develop their communities, but I find it hard to blame the other party when one party routinely runs the communities we complain about the most.
> 
> I guess my issue is with partisanship itself.  I don't see the point in blaming some nameless party as the bad guy just like I don't see the intelligence in people on the far right blaming the "establishment", who they never define, for all their ills.  To me its intellectual laziness.  Its easier to just make a boogeyman than to actually find out who caused the mess.



You know what also doesn't help?  Screaming and parading around college libraries yelling at white people about "privilege."

That's a surefire way for people not to take you seriously.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 1, 2016)

bacon, you say that but in the South I think it's a little different. Sure, in the past it was the Democrats here intentionally discriminating against black citizens, but their inheritors are not the Democratic Party today, it's the Republican party. It's not partisanship to acknowledge that one party, while both are imperfect, is more prone to act against the interests of a particular group. I always hear on the conservative and Republican aisle wonderings on why blacks vote Democrat, when their rhetoric and policy only gives reason as to why this is so.


----------



## Mael (Apr 1, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oW6vlU7iYvY[/YOUTUBE]



Yeah I know I harp on it but it's out now and it's already glorious.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 1, 2016)

I obviously hold a lot of views that my more idealistic liberal counterparts find a betrayal, and even "evil".


----------



## Mael (Apr 1, 2016)

That's probably because they're ideological morons.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 1, 2016)

From strategic butt coverings to the way women walk and sit down in games. People should be proud of their investment.


----------



## Mael (Apr 1, 2016)

Feels before reals, yo.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 1, 2016)

This isn't even a case of people putting their emotions ahead of reality. 

The reaction towards the Jian Ghomeshi case can be seen as people putting their feelings ahead of reality. Rape is a crime that rightfully saddens people, and some put that emotion ahead of the need for a fair trial. 

Butt coverings, the way women sit down in games: hardly things that are making people upset or emotional. It's measured steps towards being socially desirable (the sheep) and profiting from a worthless degree (The Anitas).


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 1, 2016)

It's the desire for control. They want to control the flow and content of all mediums of entertainment.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 1, 2016)

Yeah, I just hope creators stop pandering to them and realise that they do not speak for the majority.


----------



## baconbits (Apr 1, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> bacon, you say that but in the South I think it's a little different. Sure, in the past it was the Democrats here intentionally discriminating against black citizens, but their inheritors are not the Democratic Party today, it's the Republican party. It's not partisanship to acknowledge that one party, while both are imperfect, is more prone to act against the interests of a particular group. I always hear on the conservative and Republican aisle wonderings on why blacks vote Democrat, when their rhetoric and policy only gives reason as to why this is so.



No, my friend, I understand why blacks vote democrat.  I just don't think its valid to think like that anymore.  I don't think either party represents us perfectly as a culture so we'd be better off forcing them to appeal to us.  Voting one party as a default only leads to our vote being taken for granted.

I have heard a lot of people say the Democrats of today are not the Dems of the past and others claim the Republicans are the descendants of yesterdays racists.  From what I understand the truth is neither.  Bill Clinton idolized one of the big segregationists of his youth and saw him as a mentor, as did Al Gore.  And some of the Republicans, like Strom Thurman, were segregationists.  The long term senator from WV was a KKK wizard and he was allowed to lead the Democrats for a time and was never repudiated.  On the other hand some Republicans have said racist things in the past as well.

The truth is that only blind partisanship could convince anyone to make one party the racial bad guy.  To me racism is something better attributed to ideologies or people than political parties.


----------



## Mael (Apr 1, 2016)

Gunners said:


> Yeah, I just hope creators stop pandering to them and realise that they do not speak for the majority.



Kinda makes me wonder about those who are already knee deep in it like that neckbeard who makes Adventure Time.


----------



## Oceania (Apr 1, 2016)

well its been a pretty successful first week of work, only real suck part of the job was stocking milk. Not gonna lie those crates of milk are pretty heavy. but its good it'll build my arms up. Engaging and speaking with the customers have been really easy.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 1, 2016)

Do you work for a drug dealer?


----------



## Gunners (Apr 1, 2016)

Mael said:


> Kinda makes me wonder about those who are already knee deep in it like that neckbeard who makes Adventure Time.



I don't know much about him. If it is just a case of pandering, he'll probably back away from the mess when it starts to collapse. If he is drunk on the kool-aid, he'll go out kicking and screaming. 

What's going to be their downfall is the inability to pick their causes. You'd think that an organisation that is talking about the horrors of tropes in gaming would steer clear of Alison Rapp but they need to push their narrative at every possible opportunity. Some people will continue to follow them no matter what, ignoring the obvious hypocrisy, but they will inevitably cause the sincere but naive to walk away.


----------



## Mael (Apr 1, 2016)

See I actually think they attract the naive in powerful numbers under the notion of social justice where it's entirely moot.


----------



## Oceania (Apr 1, 2016)

Yes that big green thing is its eye.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Apr 1, 2016)

What's the other thing on the bottom? Its mouth?


----------



## Oceania (Apr 1, 2016)

Giraffe of Fellatio said:


> What's the other thing on the bottom? Its mouth?



The little dark thing on the other side is its other eye. 

As for why it has a normal eye and one big disgusting eye.. I'm not sure, but I would guess it helps it spot prey when they use bioluminescence


----------



## makeoutparadise (Apr 1, 2016)

One eye looks bigger than the other


----------



## Gino (Apr 1, 2016)

Squidkashi


----------



## makeoutparadise (Apr 1, 2016)

Squidingan


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## EJ (Apr 2, 2016)

What the fuck was all this?


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Apr 2, 2016)

I think this is the kind of joke Mr Shadow can appreciate.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 2, 2016)

Flow said:


> What the fuck was all this?



Unfortunately they won't be put behind bars for the rest of their life. I don't really see what the point is in putting people like that in prison and releasing them before they change their ways. 

The emotional response to attempted murder disturbs me more than the actual attempt. Not a sniff of turmoil or hesitation.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Apr 2, 2016)

Le M�le Absolu said:


>


I don't read French yet I still understand the joke


the_notorious_Z.�. said:


> I think this is the kind of joke Mr Shadow can appreciate.


kek


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 2, 2016)

The Handsome Klad said:


> I don't read French yet I still understand the joke
> 
> kek



Though the caption said the stupid joke of the day, or something of the sort. In any case, the caption wasn't a compliment.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Apr 2, 2016)

Ever felt like owning a Putin action figure?


----------



## Gino (Apr 2, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]5uzpeS4nHuI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kagekatsu (Apr 3, 2016)

So what did Mael do this time?


----------



## makeoutparadise (Apr 3, 2016)

the_notorious_Z.�. said:


> Ever felt like owning a Putin action figure?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



[YOUTUBE]t-wFKNy0MZQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## D4nc3Style (Apr 3, 2016)

Kagekatsu said:


> So what did Mael do this time?



That's what I was wondering.


----------



## Black Superman (Apr 3, 2016)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3GwjfUFyY6M[/youtube]


----------



## Gunners (Apr 3, 2016)

Even Zero approves of white Wally.

Seriously though, I have not seen any deleted posts or flames from him so, again, I'm guessing he has been sending out a string of very rude negs.


----------



## Black Superman (Apr 3, 2016)

Gunners said:


> Even Zero approves of white Wally.
> 
> Seriously though, I have not seen any deleted posts or flames from him so, again, I'm guessing he has been sending out a string of very rude negs.



There was nothing wrong with Wally West as he is .If DC wants to impress me, then swapping a character who wasn't already demoted to sidekick would be the right way to go to get props. Why not Superman if you really want to promote diversity?

My whole thing is that Clark Kent is boring, he's always been. People have been calling him bland for decades, not making him clark kent, might be the thing to make the Superman character interesting again. And I was right. After seeing Gods and Monsters, I feel like Hernan Guerra is the more interesting superman. I would make him the definitive superman because the character better resonates.


----------



## EJ (Apr 3, 2016)

In what order are some of your guys favorite Superheros?

My top two is Spiderman and Batman


----------



## Black Superman (Apr 3, 2016)

I'm guessing characters like Magneto don't count. If so, then.

1. Black Panther
2. Cyclops (He was right)
3. Wonder woman 
4. Superman (Hernan Guerra)
5. Namor


----------



## Gunners (Apr 3, 2016)

I liked Superman when he was the humble man who enjoyed dinner on a Sunday with his family. I don't think certain things need to be complicated; sometimes simple is good.


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 3, 2016)

I like Spawn. ^^

Though judging from the Wikipedia plot summary of what has happened since the Swedish edition was discontinued (which is when I stopped reading), it seems the plot gets kind of complicated and stupid with time.


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 3, 2016)

> After a series of odd murders Spawn finds that the Clown has come back possessing the body of man named *Barney Saunders*.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 3, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]u6ZFx1X7-1E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Apr 3, 2016)

guys what are some really exceptional anime


----------



## EJ (Apr 3, 2016)

Michiko to Hatchin


----------



## D4nc3Style (Apr 3, 2016)

Normality said:


> guys what are some really exceptional anime



One Punch Man
Myriad Colors Phantom World
Sword Of The Stranger
Digimon Adventure Tri
Kyousougiga
Mobile Suit Gundam: Iron Blood Orphans


----------



## GrimaH (Apr 3, 2016)

D4nc3Style said:


> Myriad Colors Phantom World



You're kidding right?


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Apr 3, 2016)

D4nc3Style said:


> One Punch Man
> *Myriad Colors Phantom World*
> Sword Of The Stranger
> *Digimon Adventure Tri*
> ...



The bolded is shit


----------



## D4nc3Style (Apr 3, 2016)

GrimaH said:


> You're kidding right?



I've enjoyed it.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 3, 2016)

Boku no Pico


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 3, 2016)

Flow said:


> In what order are some of your guys favorite Superheros?
> 
> My top two is Spiderman and Batman



1. Peter Parker (Pre-One More Day)
2. Clark Kent/Superman (DCAU)
3. Tony Stark/Iron Man (MCU)
4. Steve Rogers/Captain America (MCU)
5. Dick Grayson/Nightwing (YJ incarnation in particular)
6. Bruce Wayne/Batman (70s-New Earth comic version and DCAU)
7. Jaime Reyes/Blue Beetle 
8. Jon Stewart/Green Lantern (DCAU)
9. Doctor Strange
10. Blade

Honorable mention goes to Rogue, Gambit, and Cyclops in the 90s...he was my favorite X-Men member during that time and then the early 2000s rolled around...


----------



## Gunners (Apr 3, 2016)




----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 3, 2016)

These people time and again prove that they will eat each other.


----------



## EJ (Apr 4, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]XjVYqrryUuM[/YOUTUBE]

Here we go..

Scene was done great.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 4, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> 7. Jaime Reyes/Blue Beetle


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 4, 2016)

Heading over to Shenzhen to see my favorite local band, Queen Sea Big Shark. They're finally releasing their first album in six years.

*First album (2007) sample*


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]qvRHlYwCUz8[/YOUTUBE]




*Second album (2010) sample*


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]fywUtwOO6pw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Apr 4, 2016)

Mider T said:


>



????????????????

What?


----------



## Mider T (Apr 4, 2016)

Was I talking to you?  This is a pre-2010 discussion right now.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Apr 4, 2016)

When I see Mael being banned I wonder how many times you guys get banned.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Apr 4, 2016)

Mider T said:


> Was I talking to you?  This is a pre-2010 discussion right now.





What's wrong with Jaimes?


----------



## Gino (Apr 4, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> Heading over to Shenzhen to see my favorite local band, Queen Sea Big Shark. They're finally releasing their first album in six years.
> 
> *First album (2007) sample*
> 
> ...



I can jam to this.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Apr 4, 2016)

Tang dynasty 
Cold blooded animals
And
The flowers please


----------



## baconbits (Apr 4, 2016)

Le M�le Absolu said:


> When I see Mael being banned I wonder how many times you guys get banned.



I've never been banned.  I don't even know what the process would be.  I would guess WAD and Mael are in the top ten number of bans.


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 4, 2016)

Le M�le Absolu said:


> When I see Mael being banned I wonder how many times you guys get banned.



Morning folks.

Not as much as people would think I get banned. Mael and Mider probably have the most bans out of us. And then Flow(in his earlier days) would be next. Although I may be tied with them as well. Shadow can you see how many times we've been banned?


----------



## Gino (Apr 4, 2016)

Getting ready to deal with Comcast on this wonderful Monday morning.


----------



## EJ (Apr 4, 2016)

baconbits said:


> I've never been banned.  I don't even know what the process would be.  I would guess WAD and Mael are in the top ten number of bans.



You get warned like once or twice then they drop the hammer.for the most part everyone that is banned deserves it


----------



## baconbits (Apr 4, 2016)

I don't really care much about being tough online.  Online everybody says they have an e-BBC.


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 4, 2016)

Bro, no one is talking about that. That's gay.


----------



## D4nc3Style (Apr 4, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> Heading over to Shenzhen to see my favorite local band, Queen Sea Big Shark. They're finally releasing their first album in six years.
> 
> *First album (2007) sample*
> 
> ...



That's definitely interesting.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 4, 2016)

When will parents understand that the supermarket isn't an amusement park? What pisses me off is that the lack of awareness carries over into adult years.


----------



## baconbits (Apr 4, 2016)

NaS said:


> Bro, no one is talking about that. That's gay.



Nah, that's reality.  What you and Flow do under your desk - daz gay.


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 4, 2016)

Gunners said:


> When will parents understand that the supermarket isn't an amusement park? What pisses me off is that the lack of awareness carries over into adult years.



Go on...



baconbits said:


> Nah, that's reality.  What you and Flow do under your desk - daz gay.



No idea what you're referring to.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 4, 2016)

There's not much more to say.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Apr 4, 2016)

baconbits said:


> I don't really care much about being tough online.  Online everybody says they have an e-BBC.



I expect NaS to say that.


----------



## baconbits (Apr 4, 2016)

One day I'll understand you Klad.  Its my goal in life to be able to relate to the autistic.


----------



## EJ (Apr 4, 2016)

Germany celebrates with a festival like...every other week.


----------



## EJ (Apr 4, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]hJtYVpLAZmI[/YOUTUBE]


Oh my god the accuracy


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Apr 4, 2016)

baconbits said:


> One day I'll understand you Klad.  Its my goal in life to be able to relate to the autistic.


If you got that dick outta your mouth, Seto would be happy to tell you about his life.


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 4, 2016)

QSBS were awesome. 

Though I think their third album "Wild Heart" (心要野) should maybe have been titled "Midlife Crisis". The lyrics all seem to be about how one should enjoy youth and not worry too much about tomorrow. 

In the context of all band members having probably crossed the 30 mark now, I think the album is about them being sad that their families and society are pressuring them to give up boozing at the bars around their namesake Houhai ("Queen Sea") in Beijing and instead get real jobs and stable relationships.

That's not meant as criticism. As I turn 27 this year, I can kind of relate to wanting desperately to maintain a teenage lifestyle for long past the due date. I just found it interesting that it's such an obvious theme this time around.


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 4, 2016)

The Handsome Klad said:


> If you got that dick outta your mouth, Seto would be happy to tell you about his life.



And on that note, you are officially mentally challenged.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 4, 2016)

How did I even come up in that?


----------



## Gunners (Apr 4, 2016)

I think we all asked the same question.


----------



## baconbits (Apr 4, 2016)

Lol.  I don't even need a comeback for that one.


----------



## EJ (Apr 4, 2016)

It depresses me to see Klad run flat on his face in the ground constantly.

Maybe a two-year time skip is what the cafe convo needs. I feel like we are in a filler season right now. Nothing exciting, no real beef has been happening, etc.


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 4, 2016)

baconbits said:


> Lol.  I don't even need a comeback for that one.



When is it even remotely necessary to contemplate a comeback for anything he says?


----------



## Gino (Apr 4, 2016)

Just enrolled in the unlimited data option.............apparently




NaS said:


> Would not wish that on my worse enemy.



The Comcast women love my voice for some reason.


----------



## D4nc3Style (Apr 4, 2016)

Reading some of the posts here totally make my day.


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 5, 2016)

Jimmies rustled in Sweden today.

The minister of secondary education, who is the youngest (29) cabinet member and herself a former refugee from Bosnia, has written an editorial where she calls for an end to the identity politics crusades of the left. What the internet calls "Social Justice Wars".

She says the Social Democratic party should return to its old emphasis on class justice rather than ethnic or gender justice.

She says that an unemployed Swede out in the countryside and an unemployed immigrant in the suburbs _both share the problem of being unemployed_, and therefore fixing their mutual economic hardship should be more important than splitting hairs over which one of them is more culturally oppressed and deserving of pity from society.

While I personally don't agree that we should discard the Social Justice Warfare altogether, it's very remarkable that a member of the government would express such sentiments in public.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 5, 2016)

Expect her to be ostracized for no longer being a "useful minority"

Also, Dynastic Chinese history is so full of treachery...I'm just into Emperor Yuan of Han's reign. Jeez, for a place that I often associate with filial piety, a lot of the royal families and officials do not have much of it! Also, needless to say as an atheist I find the idea of any claims of divinity or endorsement from such ridiculous, but it is very clear the "Mandate of Heaven" was absolutely worthless. So many emperors at the point I'm at have died young or had short reigns (except Emperor Wu), and all had powerful officials conspiring to depose them before and during their reigns. Many even having ambitions to become emperor themselves.


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 5, 2016)

Rep baiting the mods, are we? 

That's awesome though, Seto. Where are you reading this stuff? Is there an English translation of the Book of Han, or are you reading a summary?


----------



## makeoutparadise (Apr 5, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Expect her to be ostracized for no longer being a "useful minority"
> 
> Also, Dynastic Chinese history is so full of treachery...I'm just into Emperor Yuan of Han's reign. Jeez, for a place that I often associate with filial piety, a lot of the royal families and officials do not have much of it!


Oh yeah Loyalty was easily bought and sold quite quickly back in the day 
If you read Romance of the three kingdoms Generals and officals switch sides at a almost illogical and laughable rate.

From Guan Yu, to Lu Bu, and Zheng He. It went basicly like this 
"Cao Cao! You scumbag!!!! Your mother was a whore and you are unfit to rule this land!!! Me and my men will fight you to the last breath."

CaoCao: "Hey I captured you, wanna fight for me now?"

"Meh, sure why not."



> Also, needless to say as an atheist I find the idea of any claims of divinity or endorsement from such ridiculous, but it is very clear the "Mandate of Heaven" was absolutely worthless. So many emperors at the point I'm at have died young or had short reigns (except Emperor Wu), and all had powerful officials conspiring to depose them before and during their reigns.



Well keep in mind that the yuan Dynasty was ruled by Mongols, and as a result  they were living sedentary life styles but their eating and drinking habits were those of a nomadic people

So alot of yuan emporers were dying young cause  the basicaly partied too hard and ate and drink themselves to death


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 5, 2016)

Seto is talking about the Han dynasty though. They had an emperor Yuan, confusingly the same word as the later dynasty.

*Western Han Emperors*

1. Liu Bang, the High Ancestor (no posthumous name)
2. Emperor Hui (actually a puppet of his mother)
3. Emperor Wen
4. Emperor Jing
5. Emperor Wu (third-longest reigning emperor in Chinese history)

6. Emperor Zhao
7. Emperor Xuan
8. Emperor Yuan
9. Emperor Cheng
10. Emperor Ai
11. Emperor Ping


----------



## baconbits (Apr 5, 2016)

Morning, folks.  That NCAA championship... I'm a very lucky man.  I turned the game back on with about ten seconds to go and saw all the best parts.  Great ending.


----------



## Black Superman (Apr 5, 2016)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qkosDadhaF4[/youtube]


----------



## D4nc3Style (Apr 5, 2016)

Well, damn. Should have let the idiots on both sides take each other out.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 5, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> Rep baiting the mods, are we?
> 
> That's awesome though, Seto. Where are you reading this stuff? Is there an English translation of the Book of Han, or are you reading a summary?



Summaries of the Emperors' lives and the dynasty's founding.

I've been reading on ancient Chinese history for a long time now. It all started by accident actually. Back when Blockbuster was a thing, I saw the Dynasty Warriors game for the PS2, thought it looked cool, was messing around and saw the encyclopedia in it that I discovered these were actual figures. So years later, I tracked down the Romance of the Three Kingdoms, and then later the Records of the Three Kingdoms. After that, I've been going in and out learning tidbits about this dynasty and that. Right now I'm trying to read up more on the Han Dynasty, I'll likely read more on later ones as well. I started at the short-lived Qin Dynasty. 



makeoutparadise said:


> Oh yeah Loyalty was easily bought and sold quite quickly back in the day
> If you read Romance of the three kingdoms Generals and officals switch sides at a almost illogical and laughable rate.
> 
> From Guan Yu, to Lu Bu, and Zheng He. It went basicly like this
> ...



Yeah, I noticed. Even among former allies. Like how the lords were so united against Dong Zhuo, yet even in the midst of that many were conspiring against their fellow officers. Of course, after Dong Zhuo was handled, they started turning against each other...

I've noticed the Grand Empress Dowagers and corrupt eunuchs are often the ones that lay the foundations to an emperor's fall, and with the case of Qin particularly, a dynasty's fall. The 2nd emperor in that dynasty reminds me of a few people...



> Well keep in mind that the yuan Dynasty was ruled by Mongols, and as a result  they were living sedentary life styles but their eating and drinking habits were those of a nomadic people
> 
> So alot of yuan emporers were dying young cause  the basicaly partied too hard and ate and drink themselves to death



Oh, I was mainly talking about those up to the point I'm at. The position of emperor seemed to be an obviously dangerous one. One that had a lot to it, but not with the supreme power I was expecting.


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 5, 2016)

Huh, you've earned my respect. 

My research interests are chiefly on the Zhou dynasty (1050-221 BC), but I have a passing knowledge of the Han dynasty too since much of the interpretation of the Zhou literature hinges on Han commentaries.

It's like how someone looking to make sense of the Ancient Greek literature will want to have a working knowledge of Roman scholarship. The Han/Romans were closer in time to the Zhou/Greeks than us, and therefore more likely to draw correct conclusions.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Apr 5, 2016)

Anything pre-qin peeks my  interest thats when all the philosphers and schools of thought and anscestor worship rites and rituals were being created along with their Amazing mythic texts like the ShanHai Jing. Asia's Orignial Pokedex and the insparation for the Kyubbi and the other nine tailed beast.

Its only when the Qin Burned everything that things start to stagnate pholisophicly and culturally as China overall.

You either are a confucian, a daoist/buddhist, or a legalist. 

Who knows what else might have come from the lost and burnt text that were destroyed by qin


----------



## Mider T (Apr 5, 2016)

Tang or bust.


----------



## EJ (Apr 5, 2016)

WU SIDE!

FUCK SHU AND WEI!


----------



## EJ (Apr 5, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Summaries of the Emperors' lives and the dynasty's founding.
> 
> I've been reading on ancient Chinese history for a long time now. It all started by accident actually. Back when Blockbuster was a thing, I saw the Dynasty Warriors game for the PS2, thought it looked cool, was messing around and saw the encyclopedia in it that I discovered these were actual figures. So years later, I tracked down the Romance of the Three Kingdoms, and then later the Records of the Three Kingdoms. After that, I've been going in and out learning tidbits about this dynasty and that. Right now I'm trying to read up more on the Han Dynasty, I'll likely read more on later ones as well. I started at the short-lived Qin Dynasty.



I remember reading that encyclopedia in DW5. I was so dissapointed in so many things Liu Bei did. It definitely had to do with the game's portrayal of him being some noble righteous leader...but then again, even in the game he went to war strictly based upon his own emotions upon Guan Yu's death


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 5, 2016)

As I wrote in this thread earlier, time hasn't been kind to the pre-Qin literature. 

Out of the 600 books indexed in the Han imperial library, I could only identify about 30 as still extant. And those 600 were the ones left AFTER the book burning.  Who knows how many there were originally.

But it's a relief in a way, because if I read 1 book a week, I can master the entire ancient literature in less than one year. 

My progress so far:

Book of Poetry
Book of Documents
Rites and Ceremonial
Rites of Zhou
Book of Changes
Spring and Autumn (Zuo Commentary)

Analects
Great Learning
Doctrine of the Mean
Mencius

Sayings of the States [in progress]
Intrigues of the Warring States [in progress]

The Book of the Way and Virtue (Dao De Jing)
The Art of War

Records of the Grand Historian


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 5, 2016)

Flow said:


> I remember reading that encyclopedia in DW5. I was so dissapointed in so many things Liu Bei did. It definitely had to do with the game's portrayal of him being some noble righteous leader...but then again, even in the game he went to war strictly based upon his own emotions upon Guan Yu's death



In the story and the games, I always found myself gravitating towards Cao Cao. Liu Bei was actually the one I liked the least. All the talk of virtue and honor in comparison to his actions just made it all seem fake. I liked Guan Yu, but like Zhang Fei he seemed too arrogant for his own good. It's also interesting to note a lot of his accomplishments were fabricated in the stories or other people achieved them. For example, it was Sun Jian that killed Hua Xiong, but the game makes it out as if Guan Yu slew him.

On an unrelated note, and I suppose the reasons are obvious, but ancient China involved lots and lots of wine. Oftentimes it being the downfall of a great many people. I suppose among the ruling class, alcoholism would be more rampant due to the pressures of their duties and having to worry about conspirators and the like.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Apr 5, 2016)

And yet asians have a supposed genetic defect to  alcohol. 

Tell that to wu song who decided to get wasted before killing a tiger and picking a fight with a man after the greatest bar crawl ever!!!

Also Liu Be Threw his first born son on the ground and ate a human so.... Theres that


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 5, 2016)

In the Book of Documents (ca. 600 BC), there is a chapter where the Duke of Zhou (ca. 1000 BC) speaks against alcoholism.

So the problem has been around for a while.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 5, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]578NxuDeH8E[/YOUTUBE]

I would have been tempted to speed forward, so that she falls off, and then reverse over her.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Apr 5, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> In the Book of Documents (ca. 600 BC), there is a chapter where the Duke of Zhou (ca. 1000 BC) speaks against alcoholism.
> 
> So the problem has been around for a while.



Speaking of the Zhou dynasty have you ever read the millitary classic "the secret teachings of Tai Kung"?


----------



## Black Superman (Apr 5, 2016)

> "Furthermore, Fryer and Torelli’s (2010) study entitled, An Empirical Analysis of “Acting White” found that the phenomenon of ‘acting white’ had a statistically significant effect on black student achievement, only in the context of certain schools. In particular, a statistically significant effect was found in public schools with high interracial contact among high achieving students, but little or no effect was found in predominantly black or private schools. These findings offer support in favour of Afrocentric Schools, as they demonstrate that students in interracial schools experience the “burden of acting white” to a greater extent than students in predominantly black schools."


----------



## D4nc3Style (Apr 5, 2016)

Gunners said:


> [YOUTUBE]578NxuDeH8E[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I would have been tempted to speed forward, so that she falls off, and then reverse over her.



Oh man, I was waiting for the driver to hit the gas.


----------



## Oceania (Apr 5, 2016)

how's everyone's evening? Hope all is well.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 6, 2016)

So do we know what happened to Mael and how long he is gone this time?


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 6, 2016)

Mael got a ban?


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 6, 2016)

Mider T said:


> So do we know what happened to Mael and how long he is gone this time?



It was more of his accumulated record of flaming than any one incident. Though there was of course a "final straw", but that could in itself have been forgiven if he hadn't had history.


----------



## EJ (Apr 6, 2016)

Soooooo perm ban? Youre being vague


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 6, 2016)

He is not permanently banned.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 6, 2016)

He was given enough warnings.


----------



## EJ (Apr 6, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> He is not permanently banned.



How long is the ban?


----------



## Gino (Apr 6, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> It was more of his accumulated record of flaming than any one incident. Though there was, of course, a "final straw", but that could in itself have been forgiven if he hadn't had a history.



Just goes to show to that no one truly believes the past is the past.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 6, 2016)

Gino said:


> Just goes to show to that no one truly believes *the past is the past*.



For NF transgressions? No.
In the Cafe? DEFINITELY no


----------



## Nello (Apr 6, 2016)

It's not like he got banned for something he did 5 years ago though, right?


----------



## baconbits (Apr 6, 2016)

He just flips out sometimes.  He's been warned by both mods and myself multiple times.  He'll be back tho and the cycle will continue.  I still like the guy, tho.  I have a lot of friends like him, lol.  They make you shake your head when they mouth off and get kicked out of a bar or tell a girl off, but they're also the type to have your back when you need them, too.


----------



## baconbits (Apr 6, 2016)

Gino said:


> Just goes to show to that no one truly believes the past is the past.



I've never understood anybody who thinks like that anyways.


----------



## Nello (Apr 6, 2016)

Hey man, I can respect that


----------



## Gino (Apr 6, 2016)

baconbits said:


> I've never understood anybody who thinks like that anyways.



The way I see it the past is only the past when you've learned from past mistakes if you haven't you're still the same person you were in the past.


----------



## baconbits (Apr 6, 2016)

That's what I'm saying.  Some girl will say "I was stupid but that's the past" and I'm always thinking "you're still stupid, now".


----------



## Black Superman (Apr 6, 2016)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8nMmC3YvR6M[/youtube]


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 6, 2016)

Zaru said:


> For NF transgressions? No.
> *In the Cafe? DEFINITELY no*



I'll never forgive you for what you've said that day. 


_Queue your favorite anime opening here._


----------



## Gunners (Apr 6, 2016)

People who feed pigeons should be flogged.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 6, 2016)

baconbits said:


> He just flips out sometimes.  He's been warned by both mods and myself multiple times.  He'll be back tho and the cycle will continue.  I still like the guy, tho.  I have a lot of friends like him, lol.  *They make you shake your head when they mouth off and get kicked out of a bar or tell a girl off, *but they're also the type to have your back when you need them, too.



Some people do not know when to shut up eh?! But loudmouths are people too, good people. Their fuses is a bit short though, don't know if we can get them an extension.


----------



## baconbits (Apr 6, 2016)

Gunners said:


> People who feed pigeons should be flogged.



There's some old people who go to an empty lot and feed seagulls here.  Those same seagulls harass everyone who walks out of the McDonalds to try and get them to drop their fries.



Alwaysmind said:


> Some people do not know when to shut up eh?! But loudmouths are people too, good people. Their fuses is a bit short though, don't know if we can get them an extension.



Unlike filing taxes short fused people can't be given an extension; they have to make one.


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 6, 2016)

Gunners said:


> People who feed pigeons should be flogged.



*Link Removed*


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 6, 2016)

Alwaysmind said:


> Some people do not know when to shut up eh?! But loudmouths are people too, good people. Their fuses is a bit short though, don't know if we can get them an extension.



I find foolish loudmouths more irritable to be honest.


----------



## baconbits (Apr 6, 2016)

If they're stupid its irritating, but some people have short fuses just because some things flip their trigger more than others.  One guy I used to go clubbing with seemed very chill but the moment a girl said something he didn't like he'd cuss her out with the quickness.  He just didn't care.  It wasn't an intelligence thing; he simply had no patience for girls that weren't ready and willing.

Another guy wouldn't take an insult.  He's still my friend and has mellowed out over the years and is the same guy Gunners got mad about for drop kicking someone he didn't even know.  He will literally come back at anyone for anything.  A girl said something slick while we were waiting in a line to get into a dance club and he had a quick retort about her sagging titties looking like her milk was going sour.  It was so bad the bouncer made him apologize or get out of line.  I think he apologized but made sure everyone knew he didn't mean it.

In those cases I don't get irritated.  Lack of intelligence and laziness irritate me.  I also hate it when people think they're gifted at something and they're not.  For some reason that really bugs me.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 6, 2016)

I can deal with people who have a short temper but assholes do frustrate me. I have minimal patience for people who attack others without provocation. Adults should know the risks involved with attacking someone without warning and if it was up to me those acting in that manner would be forced to do 520 hours of community service every year for the next 5 years of their life.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 6, 2016)

Lol. Some guy has been troll negging me for a while. Like every month he gives me a neg. The internet is full of wonders.


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 6, 2016)

Alwaysmind said:


> Lol. Some guy has been troll negging me for a while. Like every month he gives me a neg. The internet is full of wonders.



I hate when people complain about negs. Stfu and take it. Negs have no real power on this forum.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 6, 2016)

NaS said:


> I hate when people complain about negs. Stfu and take it. Negs have no real power on this forum.



How does lol implies complaining? 
I mearly pointing out a pattern.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 6, 2016)

I believe that kind of targeting is against the rules anyway.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 6, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I believe that kind of targeting is against the rules anyway.



Always in the u.s. election thread too. 
But I won't reveal his name because such trivial things is not worth it.


----------



## SLB (Apr 6, 2016)

what did mael do again?

i read most of this shit scrolling up and just got tired.


----------



## SLB (Apr 6, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> It was more of his accumulated record of flaming than any one incident. Though there was of course a "final straw", but that could in itself have been forgiven if he hadn't had history.



ah didn't scroll enough

tbh i don't like this stance on flaming anyway

it's fairly naive to assume you can maintain a completely cordial environment when discussing these issues. and mael is fairly tame as far as flaming is concerned.


----------



## Oceania (Apr 6, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]KSZ4tSoumNk[/YOUTUBE]

don't normally get hyped for new games but I'm looking forward to this one.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Apr 6, 2016)

Well that zootopia movies was good cant wait for the sequel


----------



## baconbits (Apr 7, 2016)

Morning, folks.  I might be the only one to think this but I get the feeling that Hillary is in trouble in NY.  She might have a lead now but there's a lot of time for the Bern to make moves.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 7, 2016)

baconbits said:


> Morning, folks.  I might be the only one to think this but I get the feeling that Hillary is in trouble in NY.  She might have a lead now but there's a lot of time for the Bern to make moves.



I think Bern will give her a fight.  I'm not sure if he can seal the deal or not there.

The funny thing is it's lose/lose all around.  Which should be mathematically impossible 

Bernie will need to pull out all the stops to secure a win there, and even in the best case it will be a narrow victory.  The problem for him is a narrow victory doesn't really help him close the gap in votes and "momentum" is running out of time to make a difference.  Granted if he gets crushed it's pretty much over for him.

Hillary _should_ (on paper at least) dominate in New York.  If it looks like she has to fight for New York that undermines her support.  And if she actually loses that's a huge hit to credibility in her campaign.

It'll be interesting to watch at least.


----------



## EJ (Apr 7, 2016)

Ain't no excuse to get my degree! Let's get it!

I will one day gain a profound knowledge on the human's psyche and it's conditions! Nothing will stop me!


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 7, 2016)

Flow said:


> Ain't no excuse to get my degree! Let's get it!
> 
> I will one day gain a profound knowledge on the human's psyche and it's conditions! Nothing will stop me!



Thesis defense coming up?


----------



## Saishin (Apr 7, 2016)

[youtube]Wji-BZ0oCwg[/youtube]


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 7, 2016)

STÖR WÖÖÖRS!!!


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 7, 2016)

I wish more blacks and Asians showed in Star Wars. A big galaxy filled with Aliens and white people.


----------



## Saishin (Apr 7, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> STÖR WÖÖÖRS!!!


Is this how you say it in Swedish? 


NaS said:


> I wish more blacks and Asians showed in Star Wars. A big galaxy filled with Aliens and white people.


Well in TFA they did a big step forward,giving one of the main roles to a black and in RO you have Whitaker and Donnie Yen  not to mention how many black stormtroopers were killed in the galaxy? we'll never know since they wear the helmet


----------



## Black Superman (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 7, 2016)

That was well known.


@Saishin: Stfu


@Mr. Shadow: Don't delete my post again.


----------



## baconbits (Apr 7, 2016)

LOL.  Shadow doesn't play that ignorant stuff.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 7, 2016)

It doesn't surprise me as I assumed that was the norm. I've only known my black friends to smoke weed and get drunk when it comes to drugs. Many white people I was friends with got the x when they started getting coked up.


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 7, 2016)

baconbits said:


> LOL.  Shadow doesn't play that ignorant stuff.



He really wants to be the first mod to get these hands. Warned mega once and he acted right. Shadow must want to be an example of hard headed mods.



Gunners said:


> It doesn't surprise me as I assumed that was the norm. I've only known my black friends to smoke weed and get drunk when it comes to drugs. Many white people I was friends with got the x when they started getting coked up.



Same situation I experienced.


----------



## baconbits (Apr 7, 2016)

At all the parties I've been to I've rarely seen anyone doing hard drugs.  I did have an old friend just start doing cocaine right in front of us while we were having a conversation.  It was literally mid sentence that he sprinkled some dust on the table and made a line.  It didn't dawn on me what he was doing til he started to sniff it in.  Then it was "well, good seeing you man.  Gotta go."

He was white.  Most black dudes were smoking weed and variations of weed.


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 7, 2016)

baconbits said:


> At all the parties I've been to I've rarely seen anyone doing hard drugs.  I did have an old friend just start doing cocaine right in front of us while we were having a conversation.  It was literally mid sentence that he sprinkled some dust on the table and made a line.  It didn't dawn on me what he was doing til he started to sniff it in.  Then it was "well, good seeing you man.  Gotta go."
> 
> *He was white.*  Most black dudes were smoking weed and variations of weed.


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 7, 2016)

LOL I like this one.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 7, 2016)

Father: worth 5,000,000

Son 1: Has 2 children. 

Son 2: Has 10 children. 


How would you go about splitting your money, assuming you'd leave it to your direct relatives. 

I'd like to leave money to my grandchildren, but in the above situation I feel that one child would benefit more than other (assuming the children were given equal amounts). The solution would be to have a base figure and then divide it by the number of children for each son. However that would give the impression that some grandchildren matter less. 

Another answer would be to split the money between the sons and trust that they would do right by their children.


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 7, 2016)

Everyone gets a trust fund with 357,000.


----------



## Oceania (Apr 7, 2016)

makeoutparadise said:


> Well that zootopia movies was good cant wait for the sequel



Yeah I hear the zootopia movie was really really good, I should probably get around to seeing it. Though it will be the movie that will turn the masses into furries.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Apr 7, 2016)

Oceania said:


> Yeah I hear the zootopia movie was really really good, I should probably get around to seeing it. Though it will be the movie that will turn the masses into furries.



Come play with us ocean come play with us!


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 8, 2016)

> Mønti Pythøn ik den Hølie Gräilen Røtern nik Akten Di Wik Alsø wik Alsø alsø wik Wi nøt trei a høliday in Sweden this yër? See the løveli lakes The wøndërful telephøne system And mäni interesting furry animals


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 8, 2016)

@NaS

Mods have bigger and heaver hands than you ever will.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Apr 8, 2016)

Fun fact of the Day!

"Sur skit." In Swedish means  "Acid shit."


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 8, 2016)

makeoutparadise said:


> Fun fact of the Day!
> 
> "Sur skit." In Swedish means  "Acid shit."



Actually more like "sour".


----------



## Nello (Apr 8, 2016)

Gunners said:


> Father: worth 5,000,000
> 
> Son 1: Has 2 children.
> 
> ...



Give equal amounts to all grandkids. Make sure the kids don't end up having to spend that money on things that their fathers were supposed to give them anyway by seting up a trust fund, if necessary. Make the money go to college or buying a house or something like that.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Apr 8, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> Actually more like "sour".



Google translate lied to me


----------



## Nello (Apr 8, 2016)

Snälla, google translate är förbannat skit

inb4 shadow scolds me for my poor Swedish :sweat


----------



## Gunners (Apr 8, 2016)

Thank you for your responses. I'm leaning towards leaving equal amounts to my actual children and hoping that they have enough integrity to honour my wishes. 

If I have 2 grandchildren on one one side and 10 on the other, I don't think it is fair that one child's line should profit from what I'd view was irresponsibility. Effectively, one's line would get 83% percent.


----------



## Nello (Apr 8, 2016)

Gunners said:


> Thank you for your responses. I'm leaning towards leaving equal amounts to my actual children and hoping that they have enough integrity to honour my wishes.
> 
> If I have 2 grandchildren on one one side and 10 on the other, I don't think it is fair that one child's line should profit from what I'd view was irresponsibility. Effectively, one's line would get 83% percent.



I'm not sure I understand this logic. One line would get more than the other as a group, but what does that matter? What matters is that each individual gets the same, right? This seems like a meaningless group comparison.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 8, 2016)

It would matter to me. I wouldn't want one set of grandchildren getting less than what they could get because another one of my children decided to have 10. I'd sooner leave equal amounts to my children and leave them with the responsibility of splitting it between their children.


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 8, 2016)

Nello said:


> Snälla, google translate är förbannat skit
> 
> inb4 shadow scolds me for my poor Swedish :sweat



It's actually correct. 

The only point of contention is the grammatical gender of "shit". I don't ponder it very often, but I'm leaning towards masculine, in which case the adjective should be "förbannad".


----------



## baconbits (Apr 8, 2016)

Its Friday.  Back in the day we could count on NaS to post his lame video.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 8, 2016)

Gunners said:


> Father: worth 5,000,000
> 
> Son 1: Has 2 children.
> 
> ...



Spend $2,000,000 retrofitting my house into a giant, complicated version of one of those "room escape" games.  Leave $1,000,000 sealed in 3 places somewhere in the house for whomever gets to it first and escapes with it alive.


*Spoiler*: _Boring answer_ 




Each son gets $700,000 to use how they see fit.

Each grandchild gets $300,000 in a trust fund for their education or to be unsealed when they are 18 (or direct cash if they're already 18 or over).


----------



## Nello (Apr 8, 2016)

Gunners said:


> It would matter to me. *I wouldn't want one set of grandchildren getting less than what they could get because another one of my children decided to have 10*. I'd sooner leave equal amounts to my children and leave them with the responsibility of splitting it between their children.


Some of your grandkids will get way less than the other kids because their parents decided to have more kids. You seem to think of your kids as collective entities when they're really individuals. It doesn't do your grandkid any good that he and his siblings collectively have the same amount of money as his cousins.

Just my opinion 


mr_shadow said:


> It's actually correct.
> 
> The only point of contention is the grammatical gender of "shit". I don't ponder it very often, but I'm leaning towards masculine, in which case the adjective should be "förbannad".



Awesome 
I absolutely love the Stockholm dialect. Probably my favourite language/dialect on the globe.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 8, 2016)

Nello said:


> Some of your grandkids will get way less than the other kids because their parents decided to have more kids. You seem to think of your kids as collective entities when they're really individuals. It doesn't do your grandkid any good that he and his siblings collectively have the same amount of money as his cousins.
> 
> Just my opinion



That would be the end result but I see it as a necessary compromise. I wouldn't want my fortune to be split several ways and I wouldn't want the children of one son to receive less because another decided to have an excessive amount of children; it would necessitate me doing more to help one son raise his children. 

Ultimately, I feel it would be on the son to bridge whatever gap exists.

I suppose an alternative is leaving leaving each grandchild with 5% and the son with 2 children 40%.


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 8, 2016)

Nello said:


> Awesome
> I absolutely love the Stockholm dialect. Probably my favourite language/dialect on the globe.



I like it too.  Although as a diverse city of 2 million people, Stockholm actually has several sub-dialects and sociolects. 

I like the dialect of the educated middle-class there. However the distinct upper-class Stockholmese spoken by descendants of nobility and corporate executives sounds hopelessly pretentious.

I suppose it is similar to the situation of English in London.


----------



## Nello (Apr 8, 2016)

Gunners said:


> That would be the end result but I see it as a necessary compromise. I wouldn't want my fortune to be split several ways and I wouldn't want the children of one son to receive less because another decided to have an excessive amount of children; it would necessitate me doing more to help one son raise his children.
> 
> Ultimately, I feel it would be on the son to bridge whatever gap exists.
> 
> I suppose an alternative is leaving leaving each grandchild with 5% and the son with 2 children 40%.


You feel like the son with the most kids will get more money, and that's unfair, right? But the son isn't getting more money if you set up a trust fund for each kid so the money goes directly to the kid. I mean, the money that goes to the kids shouldn't count as money given to the father. Right?


mr_shadow said:


> I like it too.  Although as a diverse city of 2 million people, Stockholm actually has several sub-dialects and sociolects.
> 
> I like the dialect of the educated middle-class there. However the distinct upper-class Stockholmese spoken by descendants of nobility and corporate executives sounds hopelessly pretentious.
> 
> I suppose it is similar to the situation of English in London.


Norway could have at least 3 different entire languages because they're so crazy different. We have to learn 2 different written languages from middle to high school. I kind of want to blame Denmark, but I don't think we could've avoided a second written language anyway 

What a shame, I was gonna try my luck with your princess 

Which brings me to my other favourite dialect. Do you remember the youtube video with the kid who got bit by Charlie? Absolutely adorable.


----------



## EJ (Apr 8, 2016)

Great video..


----------



## Mael (Apr 8, 2016)

The term "white privilege" still irks me (because there are still a ton of poor whites who get nothing plus there's always this inference of guilt I'm supposed to feel apparently) when I hear it but at least it's being used in a sense to get folks to shut the fuck up with bullshit policies.

I actually attended a BLM/LGBT seminar at my law school where I heard some very interesting things.  My Constitutional Law/Criminal Procedure professor is black and actually very erudite.  It's good to have discussions with him.  However, things took a turn for the lulzy when they decided to have a MtF trans as one of the panelist.  "Elle" was the name and proceeded to do the following:
1. Talk about the dangers of trans blacks and being "murdered" but giving zero details as to who the killers were whether they were cops or the black community, leaving awful suspicion it wasn't mostly cops.  
2. Complain about the need to show her ID entering the law school like it was deliberate targeting, a policy that is universal for students, mailmen, guests, contractors, etc.  It's UNIVERSAL.
3. Refuse to answer questions from white people, especially white men.

Aside from that glaring display of why I hate social justice movements nowadays I thought the rest of it was insightful.


----------



## Nello (Apr 8, 2016)

SJWs are mindblowingly racist/sexist/all kinds of -ist


----------



## Mael (Apr 8, 2016)

Nello said:


> SJWs are mindblowingly racist/sexist/all kinds of -ist



Truthfully I think it really extends from their letting their emotions continuously get the best of them.  I get some have suffered injustices but the problem is they only make it emotional.  Hell, take it from an emotional guy who continuously regrets what he does based on that impulse.

They just want to make those emotions social policy which will ultimately lose because they'll end up being hated over and over.


----------



## Mael (Apr 8, 2016)

IMO blacks continuously saying it kinda reduces the sting of it, but then again I'll leave it to you guys to determine that.

I never denied that there is a sense of security or favoritism.  I would just appreciate folks shutting up that I'm supposed to belt myself for having such things.  Fuck you, genetics is a bitch, let's go forward.


----------



## EJ (Apr 8, 2016)

Mael said:


> IMO blacks continuously saying it kinda reduces the sting of it, but then again I'll leave it to you guys to determine that.



Continuously saying it while acting like a helpless victim that can't progress within society or find a means to do it? It's aggravating to hear.

Bringing it up consistency? I don't see the problem with this at all. It plays a part in America today as well as back then.



> I never denied that there is a sense of security or favoritism.  I would just appreciate folks shutting up that I'm supposed to belt myself for having such things.  Fuck you, genetics is a bitch, let's go forward.



It's a huge vocal minority who thinks white people should be enslaved for crimes that were committed back then/today.


----------



## EJ (Apr 8, 2016)

I think a large part of it is that a lot of white people get uncomfortable speaking about racial tensions for different reasons not just because of one. The problem with being uncomfortable is that there are legitimate issues that have to be addressed. I don't believe most blacks or latinos want white people to suffer like their ancestors have or to be enslaved or anything crazy like that.


----------



## Mael (Apr 8, 2016)

Flow said:


> I think a large part of it is that a lot of white people get uncomfortable speaking about racial tensions for different reasons not just because of one. The problem with being uncomfortable is that there are legitimate issues that have to be addressed. I don't believe most blacks or latinos want white people to suffer like their ancestors have or to be enslaved or anything crazy like that.



Then do us a favor and muffle the vocal idiots.

Best way to sabotage a movement?  Give the crazy ideologues a voice.  Guaranteed.  Look at Occupy.  It failed because it let the irrational call the shots in a manifesto.

Sometimes you have to be rough on your own to play the game effectively.


----------



## EJ (Apr 8, 2016)

Mael said:


> Then do us a favor and muffle the vocal idiots.
> 
> Best way to sabotage a movement?  Give the crazy ideologues a voice.  Guaranteed.  Look at Occupy.  It failed because it let the irrational call the shots in a manifesto.
> 
> Sometimes you have to be rough on your own to play the game effectively.



I agree they should be brought out to the light as much as they are.

But how many people are really paying attention towards the favoritism/injustice in America dealing with it's racial relations in a just manner? Or is it just that many people are using an idiotic movement as a cop-out to not tackle it?


----------



## Gunners (Apr 8, 2016)

Nello said:


> You feel like the son with the most kids will get more money, and that's unfair, right? But the son isn't getting more money if you set up a trust fund for each kid so the money goes directly to the kid. I mean, the money that goes to the kids shouldn't count as money given to the father. Right?



That's not a conclusion I can reach. Ultimately, my grandchildren are their respective parents responsibility. If I was to leave equal amounts to every child involved, I'd be favouring one son over the other due to taking on more of his responsibilities. 

That being said, the approach has changed as a result of discussion. I'd leave the grandchildren equal amounts and deduct the appropriate amount from what I would leave my children. That way each side would get an even split.


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 8, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> @NaS
> 
> Mods have bigger and heaver hands than you ever will.




I don't give a darn how big and heavy your hands are. When these motherfuckin hands come flyin at your face at 100 mph don't bitch out.



baconbits said:


> Its Friday.  Back in the day we could count on NaS to post his lame video.



[YOUTUBE]uoeZkOQxZMY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mael (Apr 8, 2016)

Flow said:


> I agree they should be brought out to the light as much as they are.
> 
> But how many people are really paying attention towards the favoritism/injustice in America dealing with it's racial relations in a just manner? Or is it just that many people are using an idiotic movement as a cop-out to not tackle it?



It's 50/50.  Some folks straight up don't care.  However, because people are going to use the vocal, idiotic minority as that excuse, the best thing a movement can do is cover all bases even if it means discarding an ideal or two.  Maybe that's just me.  I'll happily silence an illogical minority and restrict their freedom of communication if it means there's a greater chance of achieving social goals.  It's how one can make an omelet after all.


----------



## EJ (Apr 8, 2016)

Mael said:


> It's 50/50.



I don't feel like this at all. I don't see a large number of white people in America speak in lines with how screwed up the Justice system is for other minorities such as blacks or latinos. the war on drugs, etc. What gives an even larger disconnection with this is that many white people are in higher levels of power, yet not a lot has been done to change things which only contributes to racial tensions when you keep account of this. 



> Some folks straight up don't care.



Which is a huge problem.



> However, because people are going to use the vocal, idiotic minority as that excuse, the best thing a movement can do is cover all bases even if it means discarding an ideal or two.  Maybe that's just me.  I'll happily silence an illogical minority and restrict their freedom of communication if it means there's a greater chance of achieving social goals.  It's how one can make an omelet after all.



Ok that's you,

 I still believe large amounts of people use illogical social movements such as BLM to remain ignorant in regards to racial tensions and as an excuse to not address it.


----------



## EJ (Apr 8, 2016)

And saying all of this, I don't believe it is right for an average American White citizen to flog themselves in public for crimes they haven't committed or have nothing to do with. As I've already stated before, I don't think people should continuously act like victims that have no control over what happens in their lives either or try to shift the blame towards someone else for all of their shortcomings. That kind of behavior breeds a helpless attitude that can only prove problematic if it continues. A nation of whiners that don't do anything for themselves.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Apr 8, 2016)

Danm it nas now i want a reboot of soul train

[YOUTUBE]eWVxLTnkx7c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 8, 2016)

With today's music soul train is good never coming out the station.

Women dancing to Young Thug and Rich Homie Quan makes me shudder.


----------



## Mael (Apr 8, 2016)

Flow said:


> Ok that's you,
> 
> I still believe large amounts of people use illogical social movements such as BLM to remain ignorant in regards to racial tensions and as an excuse to not address it.



But that's my point.  Deny them the opportunity.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Apr 8, 2016)

NaS said:


> With today's music soul train is good never coming out the station.
> 
> Women dancing to Young Thug and Rich Homie Quan makes me shudder.



We could do dubstep train


----------



## EJ (Apr 8, 2016)

Mael said:


> But that's my point.  Deny them the opportunity.



You're justifying using a cop-out and I'm speaking in lines with looking above those idiots and still focusing on the problem itself. You don't see the issue with this?


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 8, 2016)

makeoutparadise said:


> We could do dubstep train



A coworker of mine made a few of us a dubstep cd for workout. Shit got crazy is all I'm saying. My ass was hurting too when I woke up. Might have been from when I was doing squats tho.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Apr 8, 2016)

NaS said:


> A coworker of mine made a few of us a dubstep cd for workout. Shit got crazy is all I'm saying. My ass was hurting too when I woke up. Might have been from when I was doing squats tho.



Oh that dub step   when you cant tell if its from the squats or dropping the soap


----------



## Nello (Apr 8, 2016)

Gunners said:


> That's not a conclusion I can reach. Ultimately, my grandchildren are their respective parents responsibility. If I was to leave equal amounts to every child involved, I'd be favouring one son over the other due to taking on more of his responsibilities.
> 
> That being said, the approach has changed as a result of discussion. I'd leave the grandchildren equal amounts and deduct the appropriate amount from what I would leave my children. That way each side would get an even split.



I understand the responsibility argument, but I think the money should go towards things that the parents wouldn't be responsible for anyway, like paying off a house. Does that make sense? Maybe that's not a good idea though.

Anyway do what you think is right. I'd feel bad if you made the wrong decision because of me.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 8, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]D2fSXp6N-vs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## baconbits (Apr 8, 2016)

NaS, after you meet these hands can you comment on this thread?  I feel your input would be valuable.


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 8, 2016)

baconbits said:


> NaS, after you meet these hands can you comment on this thread?  I feel your input would be valuable.



 Fuck you, man lol.


----------



## Mael (Apr 8, 2016)

NaS would be guilty of Illegal Use of Hands on that one.


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 8, 2016)

The worst that will happen if I let Bacon have my hands is involuntary manslaughter.


----------



## baconbits (Apr 8, 2016)

NaS said:


> The worst that will happen if I let Bacon have my hands is involuntary manslaughter.



Bro, you'd be like Michael Brown.  Even if you raised those hands I'd still kill.


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 8, 2016)

Shippuden season 2 finally finished.

We'll see if I catch up before the show ends, which by Konoha TV estimates should be in October-ish.


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 8, 2016)

Oh, and 13,000 posts! :WOW

No life here!


----------



## D4nc3Style (Apr 8, 2016)

Wonder how long before the show catches up with the manga.


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 8, 2016)

D4nc3Style said:


> Wonder how long before the show catches up with the manga.



The manga proper? This fall, as I said.

Manga epilogue? Depends entirely on how much filler they want to put in, if any. The epilogue is only 10 chapters longs, so without filler it would be over in less than six months. With filler you can maybe stretch it to one year without it being too awkward.

As for the Boruto manga, that one is going to be monthly. So if you are going to do it as a weekly anime you'd need massive and massive amounts of padding to get 4 weekly episodes out of each monthly chapter. 

I'd rather they go the Hellsing route, where you wait patiently for one year's worth of chapters to build up and then animate all 12 of them as a single feature-length movie.


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 8, 2016)

baconbits said:


> Bro, you'd be like *Michael Brown*.  Even if you raised those hands I'd still kill.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Apr 8, 2016)

We had an anime night with my friends they're currently on FMA brotherhood and complaining that the first series was better. Which irks me because brother hood is more faithful to the creators intent and the manga's plot. 

Its like saying "yeah harry potter is a good book series but I like the chinese bootleg more."


----------



## D4nc3Style (Apr 8, 2016)

Oh sad. Wada Kouij passed away. 

His Digimon themes were amazing.


----------



## D4nc3Style (Apr 8, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> The manga proper? This fall, as I said.
> 
> Manga epilogue? Depends entirely on how much filler they want to put in, if any. The epilogue is only 10 chapters longs, so without filler it would be over in less than six months. With filler you can maybe stretch it to one year without it being too awkward.
> 
> ...



I didn't even know there was a Boruto manga.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 8, 2016)

I was offended today. Donate to my Patreon so it never happens again.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 8, 2016)

D4nc3Style said:


> I didn't even know there was a Boruto manga.



You've got to be blind.


----------



## D4nc3Style (Apr 8, 2016)

Mider T said:


> You've got to be blind.



I've just started to get back into Naruto. I didn't even know he had a kid till about a month ago.


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 8, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I was offended today. Donate to my Patreon so it never happens again.



I am so sorry to hear. Wish I could be there for you. What's the link? We also need to build you a facebook page. I heard the more likes you get the better. Obviously we need to hire someone to filter all the comments out you don't need to read either.


----------



## Overwatch (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Apr 8, 2016)

D4nc3Style said:


> Oh sad. Wada Kouij passed away.
> 
> His Digimon themes were amazing.



Didn't he have throat cancer? If anything Toei overworking him likely contributed to his death


----------



## D4nc3Style (Apr 8, 2016)

Giraffe of Fellatio said:


> Didn't he have throat cancer? If anything Toei overworking him likely contributed to his death



I believe he did, yes.


----------



## Mael (Apr 8, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I was offended today. Donate to my Patreon so it never happens again.



Such a shame hack artists actually get even $1 from this shit.

I can maybe count only one hand's worth of artists I'd support like Der-Shing Helmer, Ros Kovac, and maybe a couple others.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 8, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]yhyZOjIiKK0[/YOUTUBE]

How did he get into Harvard?


----------



## makeoutparadise (Apr 8, 2016)

Theres also you know the chance he also smoked


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 8, 2016)

D4nc3Style said:


> I didn't even know there was a Boruto manga.



It starts in May.

Kishi is neither writing nor drawing it. Instead it will be done by one of his former assistants who worked with him on Naruto. Though Kishi endorses it, and I assume he will be consulted on major plot points. I compare it to George Lucas and The Force Awakens.

And as I said, unlike Naruto which was a weekly, this will be a monthly. So probably there will be one volume of 12 chapters released every year. I presume some of us will hang around the Konoha Library to discuss it, but given that we now have to wait 4x as long between chapters I can't but expect that NarutoForums activity will continue to decline, at least in the Naruto section. After the anime wraps up there will be no weekly Naruto media of any kind that we know of.


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 8, 2016)

It'll be like Super's manga.


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 8, 2016)

I give it three years. Euthanize this franchise in 2019, for the 20th anniversary.

Even Japanese people must be sick of this never-ending story now, right?


----------



## Mael (Apr 8, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> I give it three years. Euthanize this franchise in 2019, for the 20th anniversary.
> 
> Even Japanese people must be sick of this never-ending story now, right?



You grossly underestimate Japs and weebs.


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 8, 2016)

Dragon Ball GT, which everyone is comparing it to, only survived one year.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Apr 8, 2016)

Dragon ball super is far better than GT.  It's not as great as Z but it's OK.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Apr 8, 2016)

In before Boruto becomes more popular than Naruto and eclipses it into oblivion, kinda like GTO did to Shonan Junai Gumi.


----------



## D4nc3Style (Apr 8, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> I give it three years. Euthanize this franchise in 2019, for the 20th anniversary.
> 
> Even Japanese people must be sick of this never-ending story now, right?



Ya never know. I mean, One Piece is still going.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 8, 2016)

Its that time of the month again when I cook Ethiopian.
Will probably look something like this when I am done.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 8, 2016)

Looks like vomit.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 8, 2016)

Gunners said:


> Looks like vomit.



-sigh- You uncultured. 
The key here is the berebere spice.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 8, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> I give it three years. Euthanize this franchise in 2019, for the 20th anniversary.
> 
> Even Japanese people must be sick of this never-ending story now, right?



I love your obsession for anniversaries and numbers that end in 5 or 0.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 8, 2016)

Mider T said:


> I love your obsession for anniversaries and numbers that end in 5 or 0.



And as long as we don't say the number between 8 and 10 too.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 8, 2016)

Gunners said:


> [YOUTUBE]yhyZOjIiKK0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> How did he get into Harvard?



A lot of these assholes tend to be from pretty affluent or well-connected families.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Apr 8, 2016)

Alwaysmind said:


> Its that time of the month again when I cook Ethiopian.
> Will probably look something like this when I am done.



OH MY GOD IT LOOKS EXACTOY LIKE THE STUFF I HAD AT THE RESTAURANT!

Youre really amazing!


----------



## makeoutparadise (Apr 8, 2016)

Uggh now i want that spongey Ethiopian bread


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 8, 2016)

Well I took a picture off the internet but I tried to replicate it, and i came pretty close. 

I am lucky that my corner store sells them spongy breads, and gets daily restock.


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 8, 2016)

Mider T said:


> I love your obsession for anniversaries and numbers that end in 5 or 0.



My friend with Aspberger's Syndrome thinks I might have a mild case. Though a lot of doctoral candidates probably do. 

I was never any good at math in school, yet I enjoy organizing things and making lists. Though it seems to be limited to things that have names and some sort of sortable numerical value - like a date of publication, year of birth or GDP size. Unlike more extreme cases I don't index my clothes, food or hygiene products. Those kinds of everyday things I just toss randomly where space is available.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 8, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> ç
> I was never any good at math in school, yet I enjoy organizing things and making lists. Though it seems to be limited to things that have names and some sort of sortable numerical value - like a date of publication, year of birth or GDP size. Unlike more extreme cases I don't index my clothes, food or hygiene products. Those kinds of everyday things I just toss randomly where space is available.



On a slightly simmilar note, I was never any good at math too, and yet, one of my favorite puzzle is KenKen.

For those who don't know, here is a picture. It is like Suduko (in the sense that you have to place the numbers from 1-X) but you add in an equation.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 8, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> A lot of these assholes tend to be from pretty affluent or well-connected families.



That makes it worse in my opinion. It's one thing fucking up when your hard work and reputation is on the line, but you expect a bit more commitment when someone else helped you to secure the position. 

The video made me cringe.


----------



## Black Superman (Apr 8, 2016)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iWHZkuWfPU8[/youtube]


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 9, 2016)

Who schedules a class for Saturday morning?

'bunch of sadists in this country.


----------



## D4nc3Style (Apr 9, 2016)

Fuck that, I wouldn't got o a class on Saturday.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 9, 2016)

​


mr_shadow said:


> Who schedules a class for Saturday morning?
> 
> 'bunch of sadists in this country.





What do you teach again?


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 9, 2016)

Alwaysmind said:


> What do you teach again?



Chinese-to-English translation.

Though in this class I was the student. It's a mandatory statistics course that all doctoral candidates have to take in their first year.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 9, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> Chinese-to-English translation.
> 
> Though in this class I was the student. It's a mandatory statistics course that all doctoral candidates have to take in their first year.



Guess there isn't much you can do except kiss Mrs. Shadow good morning, pack up a gallon of green tea and head to class then.

Seldom have I seen Saturday classes, seems that there are always the extra course being offered that got picked out of the hat because there was a conflict of schedule during the week.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Apr 9, 2016)

This is China Mr. Shadow! Have you forgotten? Saturday morning classes are par for the course. You could be like your other students and not finish classes until 8pm what with all their "Volentary" night "cram" classes that they have to attend after what we would call regular class hours


----------



## Overwatch (Apr 9, 2016)

Gunners said:


> [YOUTUBE]yhyZOjIiKK0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> How did he get into Harvard?



He'd get fucked up in more ways than one if he pulls that off in my neck of the woods.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Apr 9, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> Who schedules a class for Saturday morning?
> 
> 'bunch of sadists in this country.



I used to have this in lycée.  I also took Chinese lessons on Saturday


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 9, 2016)

Non hao ma!


----------



## EJ (Apr 9, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]8Y7L_q65jrE[/YOUTUBE]

hoa boy 

5:20...just...

Free inhabitant?


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 9, 2016)

Flow said:


> [YOUTUBE]8Y7L_q65jrE[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> hoa boy
> 
> ...



Know your laws man....

Free inhabitant:



> Articles of Confederation, art. 4
> 
> 1 Mar. 1781
> Article IV. The better to secure and perpetuate mutual friendship and intercourse among the people of the different states in this union, the free inhabitants of each of these states, paupers, vagabonds and fugitives from justice excepted, shall be entitled to all privileges and immunities of free citizens in the several states; and the people of each state shall have free ingress and regress to and from any other state, and shall enjoy therein all the privileges of trade and commerce, subject to the same duties, impositions and restrictions as the inhabitants thereof respectively, provided that such restriction shall not extend so far as to prevent the removal of property imported into any state, to any other state, of which the Owner is an inhabitant; provided also that no imposition, duties or restriction shall be laid by any state, on the property of the united states, or either of them.



Not that nowhere in this does it say that you can drive without lisence plates. If normal citizens can't, free inhabitants sure can't as well.

Also worth of note, this was written at a time where there was still a distinction between slaves, indentured servants and free citizens.


----------



## EJ (Apr 9, 2016)

She said she doesn't have to follow the laws of a US citizen


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 9, 2016)

Flow said:


> She said she doesn't have to follow the laws of a US citizen



Well she is wrong. The article says that the same law applies to them and that there isn't a special, and stricter law for free inhabitants.

Thanks to my copy paste, we can see exactly which part she quoted and which ones she left out.


----------



## EJ (Apr 9, 2016)

Gargle smargle smash Alwaysmind..


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 9, 2016)

Unless there is another type if free inhabitants created by anarchists.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 9, 2016)

Flow said:


> Gargle smargle smash Alwaysmind..



What? You lost me.


----------



## Black Superman (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## Gunners (Apr 9, 2016)

She should be put in prison. I don't give a darn what people are trying to say these days about two consenting adults when it comes to parents and children. The shit points towards an unhealthy relationship that took years to develop.



Flow said:


> [YOUTUBE]8Y7L_q65jrE[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> hoa boy
> 
> ...



It is kind of funny that they are the sort who will prattle on about how women are afraid to express their views. They don't know what it is to get punched in the face for behaving in an aggressive manner, so harsh criticism looks like a mountain to them.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 9, 2016)

What a toxic movement feminism has become.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Apr 9, 2016)

Flow said:


> [YOUTUBE]8Y7L_q65jrE[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> hoa boy
> 
> ...



Damn the Burger King girl is so fat.


----------



## Gino (Apr 9, 2016)

Eh?Bitches being Bitches what else is new.


----------



## Nello (Apr 9, 2016)

Gino keepin' it real like always


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Apr 9, 2016)

most extremist movements are complete garbage


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Apr 9, 2016)

Embarrassing friend. 

[YOUTUBE]IzXbavaFNqQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gino (Apr 9, 2016)

Nello said:


> Gino keepin' it real like always


----------



## Gunners (Apr 9, 2016)

For fuck sake. It really pisses me off when they start the national songs before a boxing fight.


----------



## Saishin (Apr 10, 2016)

Mr Shadow you support the eastern philosophers right? 

[youtube]0N_RO-jL-90[/youtube]


Le M�le Absolu said:


> Embarrassing friend.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]IzXbavaFNqQ[/YOUTUBE]


Who the fuck is he?


----------



## D4nc3Style (Apr 10, 2016)

Flow said:


> [YOUTUBE]8Y7L_q65jrE[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> hoa boy
> 
> ...



Oh man, this is great. 

Girl: Handcuff me with my bag on!
Officer: Ok... -cuts bag off-
Girl: WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 10, 2016)

Saishin said:


> Mr Shadow you support the eastern philosophers right?
> 
> [youtube]0N_RO-jL-90[/youtube]



xD

That was pretty funny actually.


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 10, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]ur5fGSBsfq8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 10, 2016)

Cultural differences!


----------



## D4nc3Style (Apr 10, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> [YOUTUBE]ur5fGSBsfq8[/YOUTUBE]



Good ol' Monty Python


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 10, 2016)

Finally finished reading the Sayings of the States (_Guo Yu_ 國語)! 

That means I've read 11 out of the ca. 30 works of pre-Qin literature still extant. Slowly getting there...


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Apr 10, 2016)

Saishin said:


> Who the fuck is he?



just a video maker famous in the francophone sphere. He recently meet americans video makers.

[YOUTUBE]34lj3oW2BLw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## makeoutparadise (Apr 10, 2016)

Le male what is this new show Chat nior im seeing so much about


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Apr 11, 2016)

makeoutparadise said:


> Le male what is this new show Chat nior im seeing so much about



I don't don't know what you talking about.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Apr 11, 2016)

Le Male Absolu said:


> I don't don't know what you talking about.


It is the thing that is taking tumblr and the shipping freaks by storm every other post on my dash is just nothing but clips this friggin show its like they found my little pony all over again

En l'Français 
[YOUTUBE]4g0hjCDaG2g[/YOUTUBE]

Heres an english dub for those inclined
[YOUTUBE]jPAba-OWtFw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## baconbits (Apr 11, 2016)

Morning, folks.  Hope you all had a good weekend.  Mine was pretty smooth.


----------



## Mael (Apr 11, 2016)

makeoutparadise said:


> It is the thing that is taking tumblr and the shipping freaks by storm every other post on my dash is just nothing but clips this friggin show its like they found my little pony all over again
> 
> En l'Français
> [YOUTUBE]4g0hjCDaG2g[/YOUTUBE]
> ...



Black cat, eh?

Well here's a white one:


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 11, 2016)

Why is it ladybug and not cocinelle?

Innotger news, it is always interesting to watch a party in disarray. You have the GOP blocking its own front runner, the dems splitting with Sanderites and Clintonites. And in the land of the true north strong and free you have the NDP officially looking for a new leader.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 11, 2016)

makeoutparadise said:


> It is the thing that is taking tumblr and the shipping freaks by storm every other post on my dash is just nothing but clips this friggin show its like they found my little pony all over again
> 
> En l'Français
> [YOUTUBE]4g0hjCDaG2g[/YOUTUBE]
> ...



Its like cardcaptors or sailor moon but 2010 versions.


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 11, 2016)

Cuban Party congress coming up this week. :WOW

We might learn who succeeds Castro.


----------



## baconbits (Apr 11, 2016)

Well whoever doesn't win that choice better flee the country.  Terrible things happen to political rivals in communist countries.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Apr 11, 2016)

Alwaysmind said:


> Its like cardcaptors or sailor moon but 2010 versions.



Yeah but like episode one jumps right into the action and the opening scene explains nothing apparently.

Basicaly it went "I have super powers." *elaborate song and dance."
Then when the bad guy attacks the 2 ccharacters act like theyve seen eachother before and work like a well oiled machine. 

"Oh hi black cat  lets take this bad guy down." Fist bump.

I mean one the one hand hooray no flash backs amd no long exposition but....who are these people?!  where did they get theor powers?! How do the 2 people with secret idenities first meet?! Why is there a bad guy?! Gaaaaaaaaah!


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 11, 2016)

makeoutparadise said:


> Yeah but like episode one jumps right into the action and the opening scene explains nothing apparently.
> 
> Basicaly it went "I have super powers." *elaborate song and dance."
> Then when the bad guy attacks the 2 ccharacters act like theyve seen eachother before and work like a well oiled machine.
> ...




Origines partie 1 
[YOUTUBE]yOY1jdj0cJ0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mael (Apr 11, 2016)

Le Male and Alwaysmind, you might like this game I discovered called OFF.

It's made by this Belgian Waffle named Mortis Ghost (there is an English version) but it's entirely in French.  Basically, if you liked Undertale (fan or fantard) then this is its spiritual predecessor.  Sans is so close to Le Juge it's kinda nutty.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 11, 2016)

Mael said:


> Le Male and Alwaysmind, you might like this game I discovered called OFF.
> 
> It's made by this Belgian Waffle named Mortis Ghost (there is an English version) but it's entirely in French.  Basically, if you liked Undertale (fan or fantard) then this is its spiritual predecessor.  Sans is so close to Le Juge it's kinda nutty.




Hmm, thanks for that.


----------



## Saishin (Apr 11, 2016)

Attack on Titan in Francais 

[youtube]Wc8eiKyI29o[/youtube]


----------



## Mael (Apr 11, 2016)

Now that is one mango/animu I absolutely CANNOT get into.  I tried twice and just did not like the characters, plot, setting, etc.  There's nothing I could actually get hooked by.  It's like how people freaked out over Korra and I tried I think three times and couldn't get into it.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Apr 11, 2016)

Titian is too morbid for me


----------



## baconbits (Apr 11, 2016)

Never even tried it to be honest.  Not enough of a harem anime for me.


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 11, 2016)

So glad when bleach and one piece ends. Stopped watching the anime for both and sticking to the manga.


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 11, 2016)

NaS said:


> So glad when bleach and one piece ends. Stopped watching the anime for both and sticking to the manga.



Bleach anime ended around the Fillbring () arc.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 11, 2016)

Mael said:


> Now that is one mango/animu I absolutely CANNOT get into.  I tried twice and just did not like the characters, plot, setting, etc.  There's nothing I could actually get hooked by.  It's like how people freaked out over Korra and I tried I think three times and couldn't get into it.



Man your taste became absolute dog shit.


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 11, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> Bleach anime ended around the Fillbring () arc.


----------



## Mael (Apr 11, 2016)

Mider T said:


> Man your taste became absolute dog shit.



Because I liked Avatar more than Korra and I don't like Attack on Titan?

Lelicopter.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 11, 2016)

ALA is superior to Korra, but I still found Korra enjoyable. I like AOT but the art is pretty crap.

I find monthly series more difficult to follow. They take too long to read so, if the pacing slows down too much, I'm likely to just drop it.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 11, 2016)

Mael said:


> Because I liked Avatar more than Korra and I don't like Attack on Titan?
> 
> Lelicopter.



Avatar was better than Korra, but that's not what you said.  You said you couldn't get into it.  Same with AoT.  Bundled with the extreme love of JoJo and loss of NaruHina love your taste just keeps getting worse.


----------



## Mael (Apr 11, 2016)

Mider T said:


> Avatar was better than Korra, but that's not what you said.  You said you couldn't get into it.  Same with AoT.  Bundled with the extreme love of JoJo and loss of NaruHina love your taste just keeps getting worse.



Referencing Naruto pairings?

Damn Mider...you're about to reach klad levels.


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 11, 2016)

I'm not sure you can "reach" Klad levels. You have to be born that way.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 11, 2016)

Klad was in a scrap with Bacon, took a swing at Seto, missed and fell flat on his ass.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Apr 11, 2016)

makeoutparadise said:


> It is the thing that is taking tumblr and the shipping freaks by storm every other post on my dash is just nothing but clips this friggin show its like they found my little pony all over again
> 
> En l'Français
> [YOUTUBE]4g0hjCDaG2g[/YOUTUBE]
> ...



The French video was locked in my country by TF1 the broadcaster but I saw an other video.  Well I never heard about this show.  From what I  see it was made by TF1. 




Alwaysmind said:


> Why is it ladybug and not cocinelle?
> .



Try to sell a dessin animé called Coccinelle to Americans or British is too ambitious nowadays.  It's already a miracle the action take place in Paris.  They weren't that ambitious when they make Totally spies.


Edit : wait they kept the name chat noir for the English version?


----------



## makeoutparadise (Apr 11, 2016)

Yes apparently


----------



## Oceania (Apr 11, 2016)

well had my first couple of "bad" days at work, literally got bitched at all day today. All because I didn't "work the truck." 

Now mind you I was the only person in the dairy section the past few nights. They got mad because I didn't

1. take the new product on the truck and put it out on the floor. mind out there are usually 3-5 pallets stacked full of product. 
2. Keep milk cooler "completely" full 
3. maintain the entire Dairy section straighten every single product and make it "neat" Yogurt section all the way to the butter section so about 4-5 different sections. 

they wanted all of this done in an 8 hour shift on the weekend all while helping customers find products. 

Literally mad at me because I couldn't do the job of 2 people by myself.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 11, 2016)

If they are asking you to do an unrealistic amount of work, that's where communication comes in.


----------



## Oceania (Apr 11, 2016)

Gunners said:


> If they are asking you to do an unrealistic amount of work, that's where communication comes in.



I did try, but meh one of the managers I have is one of those "hardass" types that expects everyone to be able to work on the same level they are. I mean I probably will be able too at some point but I'm still in my "training" period sooo. 

aw well what can ya do Bosses right?


----------



## makeoutparadise (Apr 12, 2016)

At my work they have been progressively cutting my hours from 30 to 15 to 14. Needlessly to say it might be time to look for greener pastures


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Apr 12, 2016)

makeoutparadise said:


> Yes apparently



I tried one episode.  I was disappointed by the CG. It's a french Korean Japanese co-production that also involved Toei animation. It was mostly for French and Korean television.

It's disappointing because from a French point of view,  it play the "postal card"  too much.  Dessin animés like Code lyoko or Mikado took place in France but were more subtle. But I won't complaint too much,  this dessin animé look successful abroad.


----------



## EJ (Apr 12, 2016)

I'm not sure if it's nostalgia, but I honestly do believe the PS2 was one of the greatest consoles ever created, along with the Super Nintendo, Nintendo 64, and GameCube. 

I missed it severely when I had my own console where it was the PS2, I knew it was different than the Xbox. There were so many games that I had that the Xbox didn't allow me to play, with a lot of them being Japanese titles or something. Hate the fact that Microsoft has access to games like Kingdom Hearts, Metal Gear, and Final Fantasy.

I really do hope there is another era in which something similar happens again which causes consoles to try and compete with each other severely with their exclusives....not with the functionalities with their consoles such as having Netflix, or having a camera or some shit. 

I mean this Virtual reality shit seems nice, but I care more for playing a really great game with a great story/online.

I mean there aren't that many games I even want to play on today's current generations. Just GTAV and that's it. I'm waiting for FFXV to come out but that's literally all I'm waiting for..

Oh and this:


----------



## baconbits (Apr 12, 2016)

I've been playing a lot of older games and games on my emulator lately.  I really need to get the latest dark soul stuff but I just haven't gotten around to doing that yet.


----------



## Mael (Apr 12, 2016)

I remember the fun I had playing Symphony of the Night and Bushido Blade on my PS1 emulator.


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 12, 2016)

One day I hope to play through all XV titles in the Final Fantasy series. Maybe when I retire...

Most people my age didn't get in until Final Fantasy VII (1997). But at one point I tried playing through Final Fantasy I (1987), and it was actually a load of fun.  

Though the grinding got a bit tedious. I wish the escalation of difficulty had been smoother so you could have naturally gotten exp from just progressing through the story, rather than have to run around hunting goblins for two hours before you're strong enough to take on the next dungeon.


----------



## baconbits (Apr 12, 2016)

Mael said:


> I remember the fun I had playing Symphony of the Night and Bushido Blade on my PS1 emulator.



Bushido Blade is one of those games I never did get to play.  I need to try it.

Symphony of the Night is awesome, tho.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 12, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> Though the grinding got a bit tedious. I wish the escalation of difficulty had been smoother so you could have naturally gotten exp from just progressing through the story, rather than have to run around hunting goblins for two hours before you're strong enough to take on the next dungeon.



You don't have to grind in FFI, you just have to have nerves of steel 

Before my copy got stolen I had a party that I was projecting would win the game by level 24.  Was doing ice cavern at level 17 or so.

Granted I had made about 100 tries through ice cavern and kept dying.  

(6 steps from the exit once, 6 steps and I ran into a group of 7 mages with their @#$@ing death touch)


----------



## baconbits (Apr 12, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> One day I hope to play through all XV titles in the Final Fantasy series. Maybe when I retire...
> 
> Most people my age didn't get in until Final Fantasy VII (1997). But at one point I tried playing through Final Fantasy I (1987), and it was actually a load of fun.
> 
> Though the grinding got a bit tedious. I wish the escalation of difficulty had been smoother so you could have naturally gotten exp from just progressing through the story, rather than have to run around hunting goblins for two hours before you're strong enough to take on the next dungeon.



I need to play FF6.  I started it but never finished it.


----------



## EJ (Apr 12, 2016)

I'm very happy about my body and my life choices after watching this..


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 12, 2016)

Looking upon much of its reporting in retrospect, it is pretty obvious the lack of objectivity and credibility of Al-Jazeera's reporting...


----------



## baconbits (Apr 12, 2016)

Well I never expected them to be anything but biased.  Its hard to disappoint the cynical.


----------



## Mael (Apr 12, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Looking upon much of its reporting in retrospect, it is pretty obvious the lack of objectivity and credibility of Al-Jazeera's reporting...



And now to annoy everyone, I'll post an editorial cartoon that shows just the kind of bias and lack of objectivity you'd think they'd espouse:


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 12, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Looking upon much of its reporting in retrospect, it is pretty obvious the lack of objectivity and credibility of Al-Jazeera's reporting...



Biased or not, they're still for some purposes useful for Arab World-related news as they probably have a larger network of correspondents than anyone else, and have in the past gotten some interesting "exclusives".

bin Laden used to send his tape-recorded statements to them, so they'd get first dibs on al-Qaeda coverage.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 12, 2016)

Well, you didn't really help their case there, shadow...


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 12, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Well, you didn't really help their case there, shadow...



Didn't I? I said they were useful for being the first to get important information which does not appear anywhere else. That is unrelated to any bias in the tone of the reporting.


----------



## EJ (Apr 12, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]sQvYyvKjEWQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## makeoutparadise (Apr 12, 2016)

Hey flow hows it going?


----------



## Nello (Apr 12, 2016)

If Al-Jazeera didn't exist, then someone else would've gotten that information. If they're less biased than the rest, then there's some value in that at least, but we still shouldn't forget or forgive their bias. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## EJ (Apr 12, 2016)

nothing much makeout, just doing some homework then about to head to the gym? How have ya been man? I havent't been ducking ya, just kind of busy at times.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Apr 12, 2016)

Same for Western media.  You guys shouldn't forgive their bias that pushed you in Iraq.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Apr 12, 2016)

Flow said:


> [YOUTUBE]sQvYyvKjEWQ[/YOUTUBE]



What the fuck is that? What the fuck? HE LOOKS LIKE A HUMAN PIG.


----------



## Black Superman (Apr 12, 2016)

White priviledge? What white privilege?


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Apr 12, 2016)

Blind rapper. 

[YOUTUBE]B5mYcS2Bw6E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mael (Apr 12, 2016)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> White priviledge? What white privilege?



She was a minor when it happened so the max sentence is five years.

It's not white privilege as much as it is youth privilege.  This isn't excusing her actions, but you need to read the full text of a news report.

Try harder, Zero.


----------



## EJ (Apr 12, 2016)

Le Male Absolu said:


> What the fuck is that? What the fuck? HE LOOKS LIKE A HUMAN PIG.



I think all of us Americans should watch this video once a week as a warning. 

I mean he obviously does it to mock himself for views but...seems a bit too far.


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 12, 2016)

To me it makes no sense that in America (some states) you're allowed to drive before you're allowed to have sex. 

Priorities?


----------



## Gunners (Apr 12, 2016)

The punishment isn't severe enough, but I'm guessing it was the only way of securing a conviction. From what I have read, they were unable to prove that she was texting whilst driving. In a criminal court of law, it would be difficult to prove that she was negligent when the crash took place. 

Given a choice and certainty that she was texting at the time of the crash, I wouldn't have a problem with her spending 15 years behind bars.


----------



## Mael (Apr 12, 2016)

Gunners said:


> The punishment isn't severe enough, but I'm guessing it was the only way of securing a conviction. From what I have read, they were unable to prove that she was texting whilst driving. In a criminal court of law, it would be difficult to prove that she was negligent when the crash took place.
> 
> Given a choice and certainty that she was texting at the time of the crash, I wouldn't have a problem with her spending 15 years behind bars.



As would I, but the whole proof thing has to be beyond a reasonable doubt.


----------



## baconbits (Apr 12, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> To me it makes no sense that in America (some states) you're allowed to drive before you're allowed to have sex.
> 
> Priorities?



No, you can have sex legally after the age of 14 in most states.  You can't have sex with someone who is an adult, tho.  Which is sensible to me, tho some more allowances should be made for people who are 18 with a girlfriend who is 16.


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 12, 2016)

My new hire class is on the floor today making me proud. Nothing but praise.


----------



## Mael (Apr 12, 2016)

NaS said:


> My new hire class is on the floor today making me proud. Nothing but praise.



So they're being quite handy, huh?


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 12, 2016)

Hand game is terrible. I just teach them how to take a punch. All about endurance first.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 12, 2016)

Glenn Greenwald has a fucked take on journalism.


----------



## EJ (Apr 13, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]PxUjJ2I63Cc[/YOUTUBE]


Thoughts?


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 13, 2016)

Government of Sweden presents their bi-annual budget. Highlights:

-Economy expected to grow by 3.8% in 2016, which is very good for a developed country.

-Unemployment predicted to be 6.3%, which is lower than previously thought but still not great.

-The deficit is shrinking; government finances are predicted to reach balance in 2019 and surplus in 2020.

-Foreign aid will be slashed to free up money for helping the many foreigners living inside Sweden as refugees.

-More money will be put towards integrating the existing refugees, while still not accepting any new ones. Programs include faster validation of foreign educational certificates, more help to foreigners who want to open businesses, and better quality Swedish language education.

-There will be no raise in income tax. (Considered noteworthy because this is a left-wing government)

-The tax deduction for "household related services" introduced by the preceding right-wing government will be expanded to more jobs, such as gardening and certain IT services. The hopes is that this will get more young people into the labor market.

-More money for law enforcement, to combat terrorism and inter-ethnic violence.

-Spending on higher education will be reduced. (I think to free up money for improved primary school education, which is thought to be more urgently needed)

-A huge funding increase to regional governments.

---

On the plus side I'm very happy to be a Social Democrat right now, since they seem to be basically doing the rational and pragmatic thing on most points. Finally I feel like we're slowly on our way out of the refugee crisis quagmire.

On the minus side, all these suggestions are basically things that have been advocated by the Swedish Democrats and/or the right-wing parties in the past. It seems like the government has no unique left-wing solutions of its own and is now admitting ideological defeat.


----------



## Mael (Apr 13, 2016)

> government has no unique left-wing solutions of its own and is now admitting ideological defeat.



This is what we call accepting reality.  Welcome, shadow.


----------



## baconbits (Apr 13, 2016)

I don't think I ever watch videos that people post for political reasons.  If they post music I almost always click the link.


----------



## baconbits (Apr 13, 2016)

Anyways, good morning, folks.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 13, 2016)

Coffee without sugar is growing on me. For whatever, I cannot stand having 1 or 2 sugars in coffee: it needs to be sweet or plain.


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 13, 2016)

That's the black in you. Don't put the white man sugar in your coffee. But that white creamer... that's ok.


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 13, 2016)

I hate coins. Can't we have all money be banknotes?


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 13, 2016)

Can't we all use credit and debit cards?


----------



## Gunners (Apr 13, 2016)

I prefer paying for things with cash. It is easier to budget when I see the money in front of me.

I also like coins, with the exception of 1p and 2p. If coins were removed, it would crowd out the paper part of my wallet. It easier to keep a certain amount of paper on my person, and about £5 worth of change in the pouch.


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 13, 2016)

NaS said:


> Can't we all use credit and debit cards?



That would be the ideal. 

Unfortunately it doesn't work in places with poor internet connection and/or many irregular salesmen (like street vendors). So at present you often end up needing cash from time to time. That being the case I wish they'd streamline the cash so your wallet doesn't turn into a huge uncomfortable chunk of metal after a while.

I find this problem especially acute in Hong Kong, as they have lots of inexact prices, resulting in lots of change. It seems to be worse than in the mainland, which is weird since Hong Kong is supposed to be wealthier. You'd think they wouldn't give a darn if something costs 3 HKD rather than 2.8 HKD.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Apr 13, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> Government of Sweden presents their bi-annual budget. Highlights:
> 
> -Economy expected to grow by 3.8% in 2016, which is very good for a developed country.
> 
> ...



We actually respect the Scandinavian economic model in France.  It's maybe the most possible source of inspiration for us however we don't know if it can work for a lager populated country like France.


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 13, 2016)

Gunners said:


> I prefer paying for things with cash. It is easier to budget when I see the money in front of me.
> 
> I also like coins, with the exception of 1p and 2p. If coins were removed, it would crowd out the paper part of my wallet. It easier to keep a certain amount of paper on my person, and about £5 worth of change in the pouch.



I prefer cards. More paper trails to follow.


----------



## Oceania (Apr 13, 2016)

well I got fired. 

They just said they needed someone who was more capable of being able to do the job faster. I mean its not like I was lazy and didn't do anything but I guess it wasn't good enough. Oh well just another thing added to the list of "Things that Oceania has tried to do but didn't work out." 


Really not helpful to my confidence but I guess I'll eventually find something that will workout surely.


----------



## Black Superman (Apr 13, 2016)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQo9HrCZpMk[/youtube]


----------



## Gunners (Apr 13, 2016)

Cliff notes.


----------



## Mael (Apr 13, 2016)

Gunners said:


> Cliff notes.



White people are bad.

*not like he wants to date one or anything, baka*


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 13, 2016)

Oceania said:


> well I got fired.
> 
> They just said they needed someone who was more capable of being able to do the job faster. I mean its not like I was lazy and didn't do anything but I guess it wasn't good enough. Oh well just another thing added to the list of "Things that Oceania has tried to do but didn't work out."
> 
> ...



Aww, I'm sorry to hear.


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 14, 2016)

Oceania said:


> well I got fired.
> 
> They just said they needed someone who was more capable of being able to do the job faster. I mean its not like I was lazy and didn't do anything but I guess it wasn't good enough. Oh well just another thing added to the list of "Things that Oceania has tried to do but didn't work out."
> 
> ...



Man, you got fired from stocking? The hell, man. Like one of the least skilled jobs out there. Shuffle them damn feet.


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 14, 2016)

This summer's project is definitely learning French. 

Because whenever I have to read Francophone authors in English translation, I find myself not having a clue what's going on. I feel like there is some information loss when translating academic French into academic English.


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 14, 2016)

Bleach was awesome this week. Haven't felt this excited since Ichigo went full hollow.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Apr 14, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> This summer's project is definitely learning French.
> 
> Because whenever I have to read Francophone authors in English translation, I find myself not having a clue what's going on. I feel like there is some information loss when translating academic French into academic English.



Nice.  It's ambitious if it's only in order to read books.  I can help you if you need practice.


----------



## Lavender (Apr 14, 2016)

Good day, everyone.

Hope everyone's been well since last time I saw ya'll.


----------



## EJ (Apr 14, 2016)

Yooo, nice set Lavender. 

I'm hoping for big things from him.


----------



## Lavender (Apr 14, 2016)

Thanks, and same.

That debut match was just pristine quality throughout.


----------



## Black Superman (Apr 14, 2016)

All lives don't matter, and won't matter, until black lives matter.


----------



## Mael (Apr 14, 2016)

Cool story, Zero.


----------



## EJ (Apr 14, 2016)

Lavender said:


> Thanks, and same.
> 
> That debut match was just pristine quality throughout.



I'm not a fan of squash matches, but I liked his style throughout his debut.

Here's hoping the WWE doesn't screw over another Asian wrestler.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Apr 14, 2016)

People still watch the WWE?


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 14, 2016)

Giraffe of Fellatio said:


> People still watch the WWE?



People still ask rhetorical questions?


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Apr 14, 2016)

I guess watching asstrash can be entertaining in its own way but I'd rather waste my time with... less trashy things


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 14, 2016)

Bro, you do drugs.


----------



## D4nc3Style (Apr 14, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]e3ofna1Mtl0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 14, 2016)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> All lives don't matter, and won't matter, until black lives matter.



Zero, you talk about blacks more than I talk about Pandaria. I don't think that's healthy...

I'm at the point where I've started using various euphemisms to avoid repeating the darned word so often.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 14, 2016)

His post seemed like something a bot would say. There was just no context to it.


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 14, 2016)

His superhero name can be BlackBot.


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 14, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> His superhero name can be BlackBot.



That is a bit much. You're starting to become mega.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 14, 2016)

Black Bolt?


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Apr 14, 2016)

Oh fuck, can we have a break with racism or race issues on this forum?


----------



## Gino (Apr 14, 2016)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> All lives don't matter, and won't matter, until black lives matter.


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 14, 2016)

Gunners said:


> Black Bolt?



Why the strike through the "l" for?

@Le Male: You have an ignore feature if you have a problem.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 14, 2016)

Le Male Absolu said:


> Oh fuck, can we have a break with racism or race issues on this forum?



.



NaS said:


> Why the strike through the "l" for?
> 
> @Le Male: You have an ignore feature if you have a problem.



Black Bolt is an actual hero. You cross out the l, you get Black Bot.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Apr 14, 2016)

Gunners said:


> .



What so funny.  Are you one of those Zero cheerleader?


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 14, 2016)

Gunners said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> Black Bolt is an actual hero. You cross out the l, you get Black Bot.



Black Bolt is white.

All I get it... I think. Maybe. Possible. No guarantee.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 14, 2016)

Le Male Absolu said:


> What so funny.  Are you one of those Zero cheerleader?



Do you have bone to pick?


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Apr 14, 2016)

Gunners said:


> Do you have bone to pick?



What the fuck are you saying?


----------



## Gunners (Apr 14, 2016)

Le Male Absolu said:


> What the fuck are you saying?



Bone to pick: _something that you say when you want to talk to someone about something they have done that has annoyed you_.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Apr 14, 2016)

Gunners said:


> Bone to pick: _something that you say when you want to talk to someone about something they have done that has annoyed you_.



Oh god man,  why you talk to foreigners with typical sentence alone native English speakers could know?


----------



## Gunners (Apr 14, 2016)

Are you drunk? I don't understand your hostile tone.


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 14, 2016)

NaS said:


> That is a bit much. You're starting to become mega.



Absolute power corrupts absolutely.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Apr 14, 2016)

I'm OK...  I'm just sick about Zero's trolling.  I'm sure he doesn't give a shit about black people problems. Sorry if I was rude but I remember you defended him.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 14, 2016)

I think we should reconsider The Guardian's reliability...


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Apr 14, 2016)

We should actually reconsider Mega's list.


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 14, 2016)

Le Male Absolu said:


> We should actually reconsider Mega's list.



We're working on it.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 14, 2016)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> All lives don't matter, and won't matter, until black lives matter.



Zero's rants and quips are basically 90% of the reason why I check this convo


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 14, 2016)

Le Male Absolu said:


> We should actually reconsider Mega's list.



He didn't make that list alone. Why the fuck do some people think this? 

He doesn't have nearly the knowledge on those sources except for the obvious ones and Hareetz.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Apr 14, 2016)

As a mixed person,  I consider Zero and racists like him as a danger. I just hope he won't leave the US.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 14, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I think we should reconsider The Guardian's reliability...



I'm still looking at the slide they're on with an open mouth. Their content was bad enough, but then they moved on to shitting on their customers. 

They're going to learn a hard truth in the coming years. It took decades to build their reputation and trust, but they've thrown it all away inside of a decade. 



Le Male Absolu said:


> I'm OK...  I'm just sick about Zero's trolling.  I'm sure he doesn't give a shit about black people problems. Sorry if I was rude* but I remember you defended him.*





Your folly. 

I don't think my _defence_ of him in certain instances necessitates me agreeing with all his antics. I made it pretty clear on the previous page that I found his post... peculiar. 

I wasn't actually defending him. The laughter was more a case of ''You know the cafe; that's not going to happen."


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Apr 14, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> He didn't make that list alone. Why the fuck do some people think this?
> 
> He doesn't have nearly the knowledge on those sources except for the obvious ones and Hareetz.



Because he posted it and act like the commander of this forum. The concept of banned sources is stupid because it's a biased selection.


----------



## D4nc3Style (Apr 14, 2016)

Does Zero hate white people or something? I usually don't pay attention, but from what I have seen it's like... what he posts blames white people.


----------



## Black Superman (Apr 14, 2016)

I'm the Rorschach of internet racism.  I defend black people, and that upsets some people sensibilities. Stay woke..


----------



## Gunners (Apr 14, 2016)

You're being dishonest. 

If defending black people was enough to upset the sensibilities of those you have in mind, Seto and Flow would be viewed in the same light as you. Clearly there are other factors involved. 

One factor that should be considered is your approach: divisive, bigoted, and dismissive of those who seek to help in a different way. Another factor that should be considered is the frequency of your _defences_; sometimes more is less; when people know what you're going to say before they even read your post, they may start to roll their eyes. 

I would also say that your history plays a role. Being blunt, you have created a more hostile environment for yourself with a series of insults that crossed the line.


----------



## Gino (Apr 14, 2016)

Meh

Honestly, I think he a troll that doesn't even believe most if not even half of the shit he says.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 14, 2016)

Le Male Absolu said:


> Because he posted it and act like the commander of this forum. The concept of banned sources is stupid because it's a biased selection.



What you stated here is retarded. Then people will be posting any shit story from any shit source. It's not a biased selection, that one was quite thorough, but you've shown to know jack shit on how that list was formed anyway. I suspect additionally you know jack shit on the prohibited sources and why they were put as such as well.


----------



## Megaharrison (Apr 15, 2016)

I'm Rorschach. Zero is that black guy who Rorschach throws french fry oil on.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Apr 15, 2016)

Mega its good to see you posting again


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Apr 15, 2016)

Gino said:


> Meh
> 
> Honestly, I think he a troll that doesn't even believe most if not even half of the shit he says.


This is what I believe. 




Seto Kaiba said:


> What you stated here is retarded. Then people will be posting any shit story from any shit source. It's not a biased selection, that one was quite thorough, but you've shown to know jack shit on how that list was formed anyway. I suspect additionally you know jack shit on the prohibited sources and why they were put as such as well.



You never change Seto.  You should really work on social interaction. It may surprise you but it's possible to talk with people you disagree without launch personal attacks.  

At the moment you make a list,  it's biased.  NF Café rules should be much more of the kind of news posted allowed than sources itself. 

I tell you,  for me,  most of major news websites are also more or less shit depending the information they want to spread.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 15, 2016)

There should be source discrimination, the same way there should be parental child locks on televisions.


----------



## Krory (Apr 15, 2016)

In case anyone cares and it hasn't been posted yet, Milo Yianiaisnoaindaosippous is apparently missing. Nobody's seen him since noon (not sure what time zone, but an American one, so anywhere from 12 to 15 hours), everyone including his staff has no idea where he is, and he missed a speaking engagement he was scheduled to attend at a university today.


----------



## Krory (Apr 15, 2016)

Of course people are hoping he just flaked out on the speech and is sucking some massive black dick somewhere (as those are his favorite)... but alas.

EDIT: Correction, he was supposed to be speaking to the College Republicans of the University of Houston.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 15, 2016)

Literally who?


----------



## Krory (Apr 15, 2016)

He's a gay brit, you wouldn't know.


----------



## EJ (Apr 15, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]f290ZCtNXmU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 15, 2016)

All that ruined my childhood is that some (most?) cartoons have no ending. They may have a pilot episode, but after that you're supposed to be able to watch the episodes in any order. So there is no resolution to what happens to the characters in the end.

In my favorite show Darkwing Duck, the last appearance of Negaduck is him being crushed off-screen by a randomly falling robot. Not the best way to go for the primary villain of the show. Especially considering that he had a much better "death" in season 2, where he got sucked into an inter dimensional void after prolonged hateful struggle.

Regardless of if you watch things in broadcast order (shit) or production order (good), that episode is not towards the end of the series, so clearly not intended to be the characters permanent death. Though it's never explained how he survived when he returns...


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Apr 15, 2016)

Permanent deaths are gay as fk for shows that aren't supposed to have a plotline anyway. Just look at Family Guy.


----------



## baconbits (Apr 15, 2016)

Le Male Absolu said:


> As a mixed person,  I consider Zero and racists like him as a danger. I just hope he won't leave the US.



You're overreacting, man.  Does he say things that don't make sense?  Yes.  But he's not contagious or radioactive.



mr_shadow said:


> All that ruined my childhood is that some (most?) cartoons have no ending. They may have a pilot episode, but after that you're supposed to be able to watch the episodes in any order. So there is no resolution to what happens to the characters in the end.
> 
> In my favorite show Darkwing Duck, the last appearance of Negaduck is him being crushed off-screen by a randomly falling robot. Not the best way to go for the primary villain of the show. Especially considering that he had a much better "death" in season 2, where he got sucked into an inter dimensional void after prolonged hateful struggle.
> 
> Regardless of if you watch things in broadcast order (shit) or production order (good), that episode is not towards the end of the series, so clearly not intended to be the characters permanent death. Though it's never explained how he survived when he returns...



I used to like Darkwing Duck as well but my show was DuckTales.  In that show there's no story flow.  I don't really like that there's no progression in a show that's not strictly comedy.


----------



## Gino (Apr 15, 2016)

..........but stupidity is contagious.


----------



## baconbits (Apr 15, 2016)

These hands are contagious.  Once you catch them your whole face will break out.


----------



## Gino (Apr 15, 2016)

Yooooo!!!!! good one!


----------



## D4nc3Style (Apr 15, 2016)

Rey said:


> In case anyone cares and it hasn't been posted yet, Milo Yianiaisnoaindaosippous is apparently missing. Nobody's seen him since noon (not sure what time zone, but an American one, so anywhere from 12 to 15 hours), everyone including his staff has no idea where he is, and he missed a speaking engagement he was scheduled to attend at a university today.



I'm guessing he missed it to go get cigars, and probably got laid 8 times on the way. 

He's just resting.


----------



## Gino (Apr 15, 2016)

Well if he's dead we pretty much know it's was the sjw jews.


----------



## D4nc3Style (Apr 15, 2016)

I don't think he's dead. He still has to much shit to stir up still.


----------



## Mael (Apr 15, 2016)

He's in hiding like Bruce Banner.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 15, 2016)

I'm not a fan of Milo to be honest. I feel that he owes his success to the stupidity of the far left.


----------



## baconbits (Apr 15, 2016)

Everyone talks about Milo but I honestly don't know anything about him.


----------



## Mael (Apr 15, 2016)

Gunners said:


> I'm not a fan of Milo to be honest. I feel that he owes his success to the stupidity of the far left.



Yes and no.  The far left and social media left is beyond retarded but at least he goes to greater effort to expose it via journalism.

I just don't get his self-loathing bit.

Here bacon:


----------



## baconbits (Apr 15, 2016)

Interesting.  In my mind he's a mix of blueblip and Xyloxi with a right leaning bent, lol.


----------



## Mael (Apr 15, 2016)

Just completely sans Punjab.


----------



## baconbits (Apr 15, 2016)

Punjab... sounds like some kinky crap.  I know its not but sometimes... I have the sense of humor of a thirteen year old boy.


----------



## Mael (Apr 15, 2016)

Punjab is actually a region but on occasion has been used to describe Indian:
)


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 15, 2016)

Le Male Absolu said:


> You never change Seto.  You should really work on social interaction. It may surprise you but it's possible to talk with people you disagree without launch personal attacks.
> 
> At the moment you make a list,  it's biased.  NF Café rules should be much more of the kind of news posted allowed than sources itself.
> 
> I tell you,  for me,  most of major news websites are also more or less shit depending the information they want to spread.



I have nothing to gain from you and I want nothing from you, so I have no reason for false pleasantries.

That's a stupid thing to say, and like I stated before, indicative that you know shit on how the list was made nor that of the sources in them. Your proposal is terrible. People like KidTony would be posting Glenn Greenwald all over the place, a person that does not believe in nor practices, objective journalism.

They can be, but whether that indicates political bias is another matter.


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 15, 2016)

I got my ticket for Black Sabbath's final tour! 

July 9 in Stockholm, during my summer holiday in Sweden.

[YOUTUBE]FbmO5OI2xWU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 15, 2016)

According to my mom that music is from Satan.


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 15, 2016)

Satan ain't got nothin' on Ozzy.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Apr 15, 2016)

baconbits said:


> You're overreacting, man.  Does he say things that don't make sense?  Yes.  But he's not contagious or radioactive.



The hate speech he spread can be contagious.  People with this mindset are my enemies. 



Seto Kaiba said:


> I have nothing to gain from you and I want nothing from you, so I have no reason for false pleasantries.
> 
> That's a stupid thing to say, and like I stated before, indicative that you know shit on how the list was made nor that of the sources in them. Your proposal is terrible. People like KidTony would be posting Glenn Greenwald all over the place, a person that does not believe in nor practices, objective journalism.
> 
> They can be, but whether that indicates political bias is another matter.



You always can gain from people Seto. It depends on your ability to open your mind on different opinions. 

I believe it's wrong to make a list because I don't believe the sources allowed are any better.  I'm not talking about political bias but clearly about manipulation through information.  What I propose is not terrible,  it's just go back to what NF Café was.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 15, 2016)

No, your idea is terrible because sources do not come equal in their honesty or objectivity.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Apr 15, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> No, your idea is terrible because sources do not come equal in their honesty or objectivity.



Whatever the news network,  depending the information,  you won't have a honest or objectives information.


----------



## Black Superman (Apr 15, 2016)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ezWiUTXB11A[/youtube]

 Nate WROTE, DIRECTED AND PRODUCED THIS. As well got the funding himself. Nate Parker>>> Affleck.


----------



## Black Superman (Apr 15, 2016)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ezWiUTXB11A[/youtube]

 Nate WROTE, DIRECTED AND PRODUCED THIS. As well got the funding himself. Nate Parker>>> Affleck. Still don't think he should be Superman?


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 15, 2016)

How come Liberia seems to be such a dysfunctional country?

It makes sense that at least a portion of African-Americans would rather live in Africa, where there are almost no whites to oppress them. And you'd think a community of such returnees would be to Africa what Israel is to the Middle East. More developed thanks to the know-how brought from white-land. Sounds great on paper.

So why did it take Liberia until 2005 to become a democracy, and why do they have the 8th-lowest GDP per capita in the world?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 15, 2016)

Because of the way it was established perhaps?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 15, 2016)

Le Male Absolu said:


> Whatever the news network,  depending the information,  you won't have a honest or objectives information.



Yes you will, particularly to a reasonable degree if sources are chosen carefully. You don't seem particularly familiar with the stark differences between certain news sources compared to others so why are you continuing on with this? I provided you with a notable example of my point and you have yet to actually make one yourself.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 15, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> How come Liberia seems to be such a dysfunctional country?
> 
> It makes sense that at least a portion of African-Americans would rather live in Africa, where there are almost no whites to oppress them. And you'd think a community of such returnees would be to Africa what Israel is to the Middle East. More developed thanks to the know-how brought from white-land. Sounds great on paper.
> 
> So why did it take Liberia until 2005 to become a democracy, and why do they have the 8th-lowest GDP per capita in the world?





Apples and oranges. You have more people returning without wealth and networks, with a cultural clash, and in the case of some wanting to crack the whip.



Le Male Absolu said:


> The hate speech he spread can be contagious.  People with this mindset are my enemies.



Ironically, people with Zero's mindset push people towards integration. In order to be a threat, you need to have something to _offer_: community, money, rich afterlife etc. 

When you present people with a lot of restrictive conditions, without offering anything in return, they will inevitably go to the less restrictive options.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 15, 2016)

shadow you can have a very simplified view of the world sometimes. Liberia was established in the what, 19th century? I don't think a lot of African-Americans at that time as Gunners stated, would really have much to offer to the new nation at the time. Also, it did not receive the international support or rather the U.S. support that Israel did. At least not on that level.


----------



## Bishop (Apr 15, 2016)

The Cafe is on the outskirts now?! What happened to the elite status (our subheader used to be at the *top* )


----------



## Mael (Apr 15, 2016)

I'm shocked I'm not seeing some bullshit population argument.


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 15, 2016)

I'm mostly hoping for a reply from Zero.

Of course I know that the vast majority of African-Americans have no desire to move to Africa, and we should all hope that race relations in America stay good enough that nobody ever has to consider that option.

Yet Liberia is an interesting social experiment, where African-Americans got a whole country all their own to do whatever they wanted with. Sounds like it should be paradise from Zero's perspective. So how come it didn't turn out better?


----------



## Mael (Apr 15, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> I'm mostly hoping for a reply from Zero.
> 
> Of course I know that the vast majority of African-Americans have no desire to move to Africa, and we should all hope that race relations in America stay good enough that nobody ever has to consider that option.
> 
> Yet Liberia is an interesting social experiment, where African-Americans got a whole country all their own to do whatever they wanted with. Sounds like it should be paradise from Zero's perspective. So how come it didn't turn out better?



Your reply from Zero is going to be: "The white man."

It's always whitey to him.  And what's with this comparison with Affleck?  Ben was Batman, not Supes.

Zero with zero knowledge here.


----------



## Oceania (Apr 15, 2016)

Getting banned from 4chan because I was in /a/ and posted my waifu again.. 

Then got banned again all because I went to /sp/orts section and said "Literally does it for free." 

Also I'm have a problem, I literally have 3 waifus now, I think I'm breaking some kind of code.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 15, 2016)

Banned from 4chan and fired in the same week.


----------



## D4nc3Style (Apr 16, 2016)

How does one get banned from 4chan? I mean, it's just fuckary left and right.


----------



## EJ (Apr 16, 2016)

I am not feeling this term paper


----------



## makeoutparadise (Apr 16, 2016)

Give in to your term paper let thhe knowlage of the darkside flow through you


----------



## EJ (Apr 16, 2016)

Going to write a large portion of it tomorrow.


[YOUTUBE]Ln5C8BpZUis[/YOUTUBE]



			
				 Zero?? said:
			
		

> After the black men of Haiti opened a keg of whip-ass on the white boys of England and France and gained their independence through the world's only successful slave revolt, the system of racism (white supremacy) teamed up to financially cripple the nation so much so that Haiti, which was once the most economically prosperous nation in the Americas, became the poorest nation in the western hemisphere.
> SHOW MORE



Zero, did you type the description for this video? I joke, I joke.

And with those jokes aside, with the success behind this slave revolt and how it defeated a powerful world power, why do many not know of this?


----------



## Mael (Apr 16, 2016)

The Haitian revolution was fought purely against France and Britain was an ally of the Haitian rebels.


So Zero, once again you and that video-poster are full of shit.\

Oh I'm sure you're gonna leave this out too:


Because two wrongs make a right, right Zero?

Fucking pathetic.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 16, 2016)

BECAUSE THE WHITE MAN...


----------



## Mael (Apr 16, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> BECAUSE THE WHITE MAN...



WYATT MAENS.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 16, 2016)

Mael, you might want to calm down a little bit. Flow was joking.


----------



## Mael (Apr 16, 2016)

Gunners said:


> Mael, you might want to calm down a little bit. Flow was joking.



I'm not attacking Flow.  He didn't do anything wrong.  I'm attacking Zero.

I get Flow thought it could've been Zero writing that but that's the kind of shit Zero would ascribe to.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 16, 2016)

Your response makes your hatred look irrational. He didn't say anything, yet you are tearing into him over things you could see him saying. Just wait until he steps in the shit.


----------



## Mael (Apr 16, 2016)

Gunners said:


> Your response makes your hatred look irrational. He didn't say anything, yet you are tearing into him over things you could see him saying. Just wait until he steps in the shit.



I can confidently predict that he'd go along with it.  Yeah, I frothed at the mouth, but I might as well clear the air/tension while the getting's hot.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Apr 16, 2016)

I'd rather live in Martinique,  Guadeloupe or even Ivory Coast rather than in Haiti.


----------



## EJ (Apr 16, 2016)

Mael said:


> The Haitian revolution was fought purely against France and Britain was an ally of the Haitian rebels.
> 
> 
> So Zero, once again you and that video-poster are full of shit.\
> ...



Ironically, you need to check your feelings at the door. Zero didn't say or justify any of that. You literally just made up an argument of randomness.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Apr 16, 2016)

With all the tsundere hatred of Zero's toward the honky man he's probably a glass or two of alcohol away from fucking one. Hell, he may have done it already when it's all that comes out of his mouth.


----------



## Mael (Apr 16, 2016)

Flow said:


> Ironically, you need to check your feelings at the door. Zero didn't say or justify any of that. You literally just made up an argument of randomness.



Fair enough.  I didn't see the question marks you put there before and actually thought Zero said that.

Needless to say, that YT poster is also a fucking idiot.


----------



## EJ (Apr 16, 2016)

Why is he an idiot though? 

I haven't checked his other videos out, but his narrative although made him seemingly have a chip on his shoulder and disregard the massacre I don't see what he was wrong about in the description. 

Even with the massacre in of itself, you're speaking in lines with a group of people that were brutally enslaved, treated less than human, tortured, killed in gruesome ways  and psychotic as a result in a sense. You put anyone in the conditions and it wouldn't be surprising if they adopted a mob mentality to over-throw their oppressors. Not justified at all for how they targeted innocent people, but let's not act as though the people that were sadistically oppressing them didn't have it coming.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Apr 16, 2016)

There are people eaten by their hatred using history to strengthen their racism and the other much more focused on what going on right now. Africa gonna make it.  I'm not worried about it.


----------



## Mael (Apr 16, 2016)

Flow said:


> Why is he an idiot though?
> 
> I haven't checked his other videos out, but his narrative although made him seemingly have a chip on his shoulder and disregard the massacre I don't see what he was wrong about in the description.
> 
> Even with the massacre in of itself, you're speaking in lines with a group of people that were brutally enslaved, treated less than human, tortured, killed in gruesome ways  and psychotic as a result in a sense. You put anyone in the conditions and it wouldn't be surprising if they adopted a mob mentality to over-throw their oppressors. Not justified at all for how they targeted innocent people, but let's not act as though the people that were sadistically oppressing them didn't have it coming.



Because the poster is also factually incorrect.  The Haitian revolt actually had Britain as an ALLY of the slaves.  It stinks of disregarding white allies.


----------



## EJ (Apr 16, 2016)

Then the video itself..


----------



## EJ (Apr 16, 2016)

> François-Dominique Toussaint Louverture (French: [fʁɑ̃swa dɔminik tusɛ̃ luvɛʁtyʁ] 20 May 1743 – 7 April 1803), also known as Toussaint L'Ouverture or Toussaint Bréda, was the best-known leader of the Haitian Revolution.[6] His military and political acumen saved the gains of the first Black insurrection in November 1791. He first fought for the Spanish against the French; then for France against Spain and Britain; and finally, for San Domingue's colonial sovereignty against Napoleonic France. He then helped transform the insurgency into a revolutionary movement, which by 1800 had turned San Domingue, the most prosperous slave colony of the time, into the first free colonial society to have explicitly rejected race as the basis of social ranking.




Ok, just to clear it all up.


----------



## Mael (Apr 16, 2016)

You people need to pay attention to history.

The British defeat was at the hands of Toussaint when he was a commander UNDER THE FRENCH ARMY in Saint-Domingue.

This was not a slave revolt against Britain.  It was a French military action against the British.

Also,


It should be noted he was actually on good terms with the Brits and Americans and initially resisted calls for independence against France until later.

So the poster of the video is an ignorant sod.  The video itself is simply a recollection of a TV show.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Apr 16, 2016)

Mael said:


> WYATT MAENS.



NOT PART. OF YOUR SYSTEM MANNN


----------



## EJ (Apr 16, 2016)

So while I was out driving, I tried to parallel park with my girl in the car and I scratched the rear of someone's vehicle. It was at the bottom end, and it was visible but not really. You would have to be looking for it.

Left a note and my insurance information as well as my phone number to let the guy get in contact with me explaining the situation. 

he called me just now and thanked me for my honesty and to not worry about it.

This incident happened about a month ago and I was kind of worried about it, but he literally just called me 10 min ago. 

Feels good doing the right thing.

Not trying to brag about "being a super duper good law abiding citizen", just kind of made my day somewhat.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 16, 2016)

Want a cookie?


----------



## EJ (Apr 16, 2016)

What was the point of asking that?


----------



## Mider T (Apr 16, 2016)

Some people enjoy eating cookies; just thought that you might be one of those people.


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 16, 2016)

You did great. 

Don't be bothered by the apprentice troll.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Apr 16, 2016)

Most of the time I walk through a parking lot and damage someone's car or trigger their alarm by accident, I simply run away 

Saves me the money and the trouble


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Apr 16, 2016)




----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 16, 2016)

As a child I first learned of the existence of Chicago because Biker Mice from Mars took place there.

Same as how I learned of Detroit from RoboCop.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Apr 16, 2016)

I didn't even know Illinois was a place until I came to the States in 2002 lol


----------



## Gunners (Apr 16, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]knjh-ucbrKg[/YOUTUBE]

What a tough son of a bitch.


----------



## Black Superman (Apr 16, 2016)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3UP7AaS9NMw[/youtube]

She owned his bitch ass.


----------



## D4nc3Style (Apr 16, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]Jnje59NdJPk[/YOUTUBE]

Lol. I like this judge.


----------



## Black Superman (Apr 16, 2016)

I like this judge even more.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxjZXzVCbDk[/youtube]


----------



## D4nc3Style (Apr 16, 2016)

Racist white dude gets owned, I agree.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Apr 17, 2016)

Gunners said:


> [YOUTUBE]knjh-ucbrKg[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> What a tough son of a bitch.



I loved the end of the fight when Michael Buffer's mic broke and he had to tell everyone to quiet down so he could announce the score.

Duran was past his prime at that point, but damn if he didn't give it his all in that fight. Shame his last fight with Leonard turned into a clunker


----------



## makeoutparadise (Apr 17, 2016)

Hey Kagekat !!! hope you're doing well


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 17, 2016)

Le Male Absolu said:


>





mr_shadow said:


> As a child I first learned of the existence of Chicago because Biker Mice from Mars took place there.
> 
> Same as how I learned of Detroit from RoboCop.



Nonsense, Chicago doesn't exists.

For me, I became away ae of Chicago because of home alone and I liked the blackhawks jersey.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 17, 2016)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3UP7AaS9NMw[/youtube]
> 
> She owned his bitch ass.



Looks like a screener for Fox just got suspended. Last time I saw a Bernie supporter on Fox she was a college student who didn't know much and it was easy for them.to talk over. This time they I met their match.


----------



## EJ (Apr 17, 2016)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3UP7AaS9NMw[/youtube]
> 
> She owned his bitch ass.



Not sure of the entirety of the video, but she was right and I agree with her in regards to how we fund the wrong things at times as opposed to education.

But if the entirety of it she was just cutting him off, I disagree with her behavior. But if it was a back and fourth kind of deal..ok that's natural in debates especially on television when you know you only have a certain amount of time to express your point. 


[YOUTUBE]Ph9sJIEC6A4[/YOUTUBE]

I agree, there needs to be a strict punishment in schools and teachers shouldn't have to put up with the amount of disrespect in these schools...but I still don't believe raising your hands towards children is the way to go. Sure, for some people it 'works/ to a degree but IDK

I'd be pissed if I found out someone put their hands on my child...but if my child was being the aggressor? Ok. Completely understood and I would hope the method of violence wasn't too much.


----------



## EJ (Apr 17, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]13VZKi6ajMI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gunners (Apr 17, 2016)

Flow said:


> [YOUTUBE]Ph9sJIEC6A4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I agree, there needs to be a strict punishment in schools and teachers shouldn't have to put up with the amount of disrespect in these schools...but I still don't believe raising your hands towards children is the way to go. Sure, for some people it 'works/ to a degree but IDK
> 
> I'd be pissed if I found out someone put their hands on my child...but if my child was being the aggressor? Ok. Completely understood and I would hope the method of violence wasn't too much.



The teacher should have whooped his ass. I don't agree with hitting children for the sake of seniority, but there's a huge difference between disrespect and acts of aggression. 

Too many people act with impunity because they feel as though they won't get clobbered for one reason or another. 

[YOUTUBE]j6BbzFUeVSE[/YOUTUBE]

Look at that shit. You have a biological man spitting in another man's face and then saying ''I'm a woman" to escape the consequences. If the assailants didn't believe they were exempt from a beating, they would have probably acted differently.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Apr 17, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> As a child I first learned of the existence of Chicago because Biker Mice from Mars took place there.
> 
> Same as how I learned of Detroit from RoboCop.





Giraffe of Fellatio said:


> I didn't even know Illinois was a place until I came to the States in 2002 lol



its great when you're outside of the US and people ask you which part you're from

"colorado" 

"uuuuuh what?"


----------



## D4nc3Style (Apr 17, 2016)

Gunners said:


> The teacher should have whooped his ass. I don't agree with hitting children for the sake of seniority, but there's a huge difference between disrespect and acts of aggression.
> 
> Too many people act with impunity because they feel as though they won't get clobbered for one reason or another.
> 
> ...



That's bull shit. Someone, I don't care who it is, spits in my face will become best friends with the cement they are standing on.


----------



## Nello (Apr 17, 2016)

"I'm a tranny, so go ahead. Touch a woman, touch a woman"

And then some dude goes "you touched a woman or what"

As if spitting in someone's face is completely okay if you're a woman, and no one should even dare push you back.

This isn't what equality is about


----------



## EJ (Apr 17, 2016)

Gunners said:


> The teacher should have whooped his ass. I don't agree with hitting children for the sake of seniority, but there's a huge difference between disrespect and acts of aggression.
> 
> Too many people act with impunity because they feel as though they won't get clobbered for one reason or another.
> 
> ...



Oh, I would not had been against that teacher beating the kid down out of self-defense. More power to him for just wrestling him down.

And what a fucking idiot. Listening to both sides they were all idiots..but that just makes me sick. Trying to escape punishment by claiming who you are.

it's as though people have this idea that 'taking responsibility for one's actions is exclusive to men', no it should be geared towards everyone.


----------



## Mael (Apr 17, 2016)

That ain't a woman...that's a man.

But honestly, Trump has really brought out the worst in Americans on both sides.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Apr 17, 2016)

I guess Its what america wants


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 17, 2016)

Just stumbled upon this video. I wonder what Mr.Shadow's take on it is. Pretty good video I must say.

[YOUTUBE]5oPTcam3_BE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Oceania (Apr 17, 2016)

racist shit this racist shit that. Damn people don't you get tired of talking about that? I mean I really don't think anyone is gonna change their mind on something. 

I mean there is one constant thing and one thing only.... people are stubborn. I never understood "debates" on the internet. I mean you will not ever change the other persons view point. It will just dissolve in to shit flinging one way or another. Hell how can you even be sure that person even believes in the very thing they're debating for? I mean for all we know they could just be debating just to stir up trouble. 

anyway some ATF

[YOUTUBE]oHUIU3HG1rk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Apr 17, 2016)

More bitching about racism eh? Those fucking white devils and their porch monkeys and their kikes!


----------



## EJ (Apr 17, 2016)

What always irritates me is racist assholes, transphobics, or homophobic people complaining about how "PC" the Western world is turning in order to excuse their fucked up nature of attacking them, or their supremacist views. 

 A level of compromise should be considered on both side, meaning absolute respect I feel. But no, if you want to express your idiotic views, expect to be called out or ridiculed for it. That goes for whatever side an individual sides their self with.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 17, 2016)

Flow said:


> Oh, I would not had been against that teacher beating the kid down out of self-defense. More power to him for just wrestling him down.
> 
> And what a fucking idiot. Listening to both sides they were all idiots..but that just makes me sick. Trying to escape punishment by claiming who you are.
> 
> it's as though people have this idea that 'taking responsibility for one's actions is exclusive to men', no it should be geared towards everyone.




I see is as cowardice mixed with delusions and a lack of shame. 

If the trans-woman was a biological woman, her actions would still be wrong. However, the fact of the matter is she is biologically a man. It is a case of pushing the idea of acceptance too far as typical reason, for men not hitting women, is simply non-existent. 




Oceania said:


> racist shit this racist shit that. Damn people don't you get tired of talking about that? I mean I really don't think anyone is gonna change their mind on something.
> 
> I mean there is one constant thing and one thing only.... people are stubborn. I never understood "debates" on the internet. I mean you will not ever change the other persons view point. It will just dissolve in to shit flinging one way or another. Hell how can you even be sure that person even believes in the very thing they're debating for? I mean for all we know they could just be debating just to stir up trouble.
> 
> anyway some ATF



If you don't understand debates on the internet, stay out of them and speak only for yourself.


----------



## Black Superman (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## Nello (Apr 17, 2016)

@internet debates
Most people arguing on the internet are stubborn, but I like having debates for the sake of learning and testing my own knowledge/views. I never go into a debate expecting to change anyone's mind.

I think it should be considered a win if you learn something new in a discussion. Trying to win just for the sake of winning will likely just leave you bitter. Sometimes I get involved in a petty argument that never ends and I always regret it


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 17, 2016)

*hippie mode*

Despite all the bloodshed in the history of the Middle Kingdom, it seems that at least in the Zhou dynasty I'm researching there was no word exactly corresponding to our "war".

The term they use today, "zhan" (戰), seems to originally have meant "battle". An isolated case of two armies clashing. But there seems to be no generic term for two countries trying to annihilate each other through protracted aggression.

I see countless instances of "Jin did battle with Chu", "Qin invaded Qi" or "Chu launched an expedition against Wu". But I've never seen anything that sounds like "Jin was at war with Chu" taken as a protracted state of relations.


----------



## Gino (Apr 17, 2016)

The quickest way for me to stop taking you seriously is that you think I don't like you due to your race sexuality or gender. It show's me how feeble minded you are.


----------



## Black Superman (Apr 17, 2016)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lCeG1223e1M[/youtube]

That would have been the start of my supervillain origin story.


----------



## Mael (Apr 17, 2016)

Sounds awful.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 17, 2016)

The police officer should have been put in prison for life.


----------



## EJ (Apr 18, 2016)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lCeG1223e1M[/youtube]
> 
> That would have been the start of my supervillain origin story.



Takes a strong individual to be forgiving like that. I know I would never.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Apr 18, 2016)

It'd take all my willpower to avoid punching his lights out, honestly


----------



## Mider T (Apr 18, 2016)

Giraffe of Fellatio said:


> I didn't even know Illinois was a place until I came to the States in 2002 lol



For an Asian kid, you weren't very smart.


----------



## Island (Apr 18, 2016)

Mider T said:


> For an Asian kid, you weren't very smart.


Your sig is even funnier now that it says ninja.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 18, 2016)

I just noticed that it was changed...who the hell did it?


----------



## Lavender (Apr 18, 2016)

Mider T said:


> I just noticed that it was changed...who the hell did it?



There's an actual ninja lurking around?


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 18, 2016)

Mider T said:


> For an Asian kid, you weren't very smart.



Why'd you take up trolling, Mider?

You used to be cool and intelligent.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Apr 18, 2016)

I'm 25 now or at least I will be at 8am, 5 years until 30....SOOON


----------



## baconbits (Apr 18, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> Why'd you take up trolling, Mider?
> 
> You used to be cool and intelligent.



Mider only trolls part time.  His full time job is data mining.


----------



## EJ (Apr 18, 2016)

For those away from home, do you all do big things for your parent's birthdays? Such as when you purchase a gift for them?


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 18, 2016)

Whew, what a birthday weekend. Wife rented a yacht, had a great time and feel refreshed.  Was looking to even purchase a small one but looking at the expenses my daughter is racking up going to this private school, can not afford that shit in the least. 15K a year to go to this school.

I'm also the age I officially ordained Bacon to be old when I first started calling him that,


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 18, 2016)

makeoutparadise said:


> I'm 25 now or at least I will be at 8am, 5 years until 30....SOOON



Congratulations. 

What's your occupation, by the way? Are you still a student, or working already?


----------



## Island (Apr 18, 2016)

Mider T said:


> I just noticed that it was changed...who the hell did it?


Admin-kun censored the word board-wide.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 18, 2016)

I attack my father with lethal intent on his birthday, and if he survives that is his happy birthday. He's won every time so far, but I think I have a chance this year. He's broken down considerably, and I have only gotten stronger.


----------



## baconbits (Apr 18, 2016)

NaS said:


> Whew, what a birthday weekend. Wife rented a yacht, had a great time and feel refreshed.  Was looking to even purchase a small one but looking at the expenses my daughter is racking up going to this private school, can not afford that shit in the least. 15K a year to go to this school.
> 
> I'm also the age I officially ordained Bacon to be old when I first started calling him that,



Like fine wine I get better with time.



Seto Kaiba said:


> I attack my father with lethal intent on his birthday, and if he survives that is his happy birthday. He's won every time so far, but I think I have a chance this year. He's broken down considerably, and I have only gotten stronger.



Smh.


----------



## EJ (Apr 18, 2016)

The cafe has been _slow has hell._

This obviously has a lot to do with the forum dying in general, but with the move not a lot of interesting threads have been made. There really isn't even a lot of discussions going on in a lot of these threads as opposed to prior to the move.


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Apr 18, 2016)

^ yeah you right. I see the same boring ass threads. Honestly I've become a lot more active on reddit.


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 18, 2016)

Flow said:


> The cafe has been _slow has hell._
> 
> This obviously has a lot to do with the forum dying in general, but with the move not a lot of interesting threads have been made. There really isn't even a lot of discussions going on in a lot of these threads as opposed to prior to the move.



I think the forum has been up for 12 years, given that Tazmo's join date is in 2004. I'm impressed we've made it this long.

We'll see if there is maybe a bit of a boost after May 5, which by coincidence is both the day the Boruto manga starts and the day the Naruto anime returns to canon content. 

Of course I know a lot of people in the Cafe are not here primarily for Naruto anymore, but given that "news" do not have any clear endpoint I can't really use that as a predictor for how long the forum as a whole might last. So I'm going to guess that the forum is guaranteed to live on for as long as there is a Naruto manga and/or anime, but that after that we'll see...


----------



## EJ (Apr 18, 2016)

I feel like this forum is going to have to adapt and change what it's primary focus is (away from Naruto) and move to Manga, Anime, Gaming, and World News in general.

I think this should only be done once the forum is reaching almost 100-150 users per day. Not right now, since the system is still working but it's dying year after year.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Apr 18, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> Congratulations.
> 
> What's your occupation, by the way? Are you still a student, or working already?



Right now I'm graduated but can't find a job for my major


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 18, 2016)

What's your major?


----------



## makeoutparadise (Apr 18, 2016)

same as mael "international relations"


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 18, 2016)

I thought mael was doing IP


----------



## makeoutparadise (Apr 18, 2016)

NaS said:


> I thought mael was doing IP



He's getting a NEW degree we have the same "first" one I specialized in politics and economics


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 18, 2016)

makeoutparadise said:


> Right now I'm graduated but can't find a job for my major





Took me a while until someone offered me job in my field.




makeoutparadise said:


> same as mael "international relations"



I love that you have to use quotation marks for your major, as if it was really not about international relations.

And Mael is a IR major? That explains a lot.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Apr 18, 2016)

its how I saw it in all the pamphlets in school maybe they were warning me. On the one hand I have a good understanding of how fucked up the world is now and how economies work. on the other it seems like it will be hard to change things


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 18, 2016)

Them server errors are becoming more frequent.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 18, 2016)

Thought I'd come back to see an upgraded NF.


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 18, 2016)

Alwaysmind said:


> And Mael is a IR major? That explains a lot.



He's crazy bitter about it too. I guess he didn't find a job and now blames the subject for stealing years of his life. So now he studies law, and hates humanities majors (like me).


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 18, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> He's crazy bitter about it too. I guess he didn't find a job and now blames the subject for stealing years of his life. So now he studies law, and hates humanities majors (like me).



Depends what cities. Humanities major tend to do well in capital cities.


----------



## Oceania (Apr 18, 2016)

So been thinking a lot about a new Jurassic world Movie and how they could possibly top Rexy vs the I-rex fight. 

I think the only way they could is if they based the second movie on Isla sorna and have the I-rex fight the Spinosaurus. But, as those two duke it out have the white Raptor and her pack get involved, and have all of them fight as Pratt and co nuke the island.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 18, 2016)

Jurassic Park velociraptors v.s. Godzilla!


----------



## Mider T (Apr 18, 2016)

Nothing wrong with IR, you should probably realize where you'll end up working before you get in it though.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 18, 2016)

So I'mma be going to a pub with my boss eh, that is kinda new thing I need to get used to.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 18, 2016)

Mider T said:


> Nothing wrong with IR, you should probably realize where you'll end up working before you get in it though.



Trolling narutoforums isn't a job though.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 18, 2016)

What's a "troll"?


----------



## Mael (Apr 18, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> He's crazy bitter about it too. I guess he didn't find a job and now blames the subject for stealing years of his life. So now he studies law, and hates humanities majors (like me).



I've been working since 2008, idiot.

It's just that I realized the degree had ZERO relation to any law/accounting work I've done.  It helped me realize that liberal arts are an absolute waste.  IR and things of that sort are good only for intellectual discourse or if you want to work in a think tank/government agency involving IR.  It's a VERY limited range and relegated pretty much to DC.

Shadow, it's cute you're doing humanities which probably explains your bizarre fascination with cultures and tolerance of shit ones like North Korea but ultimately the degrees you and I have become worthless unless we decide to be teachers or work in think tanks.  The mainstay/majority of the work force has no need for an IR degree.

And for clarification's sake, my Bachelors is IR.  My Juris Doctor concentration is Intellectual Property (patents, trademarks, copyrights, etc.)...y'know stuff that actually translates into marketable knowledge.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 18, 2016)

Mael said:


> And for clarification's sake, my Bachelors is IR.  My Juris Doctor concentration is Intellectual Property (patents, trademarks, copyrights, etc.)...y'know stuff that actually translates into marketable knowledge.



You will find plenty of work fighting YouTube.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 19, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> He's crazy bitter about it too. I guess he didn't find a job and now blames the subject for stealing years of his life. So now he studies law, and hates humanities majors (like me).



I hate humanities majors too, they are what have bred this third-wave feminist/SJW/blacklivesmatter bullshit. I hate you individually as well, so it works out.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 19, 2016)

Mael said:


> I've been working since 2008, idiot.
> 
> It's just that I realized the degree had ZERO relation to any law/accounting work I've done.  It helped me realize that liberal arts are an absolute waste.  IR and things of that sort are good only for intellectual discourse or if you want to work in a think tank/government agency involving IR.  It's a VERY limited range and relegated pretty much to DC.
> 
> ...



What do you think about patent reform?


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 19, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I hate humanities majors too, they are what have bred this third-wave feminist/SJW/blacklivesmatter bullshit. I hate you individually as well, so it works out.



I don't hate anyone. 

Not even you or Mael. I'd buy you guys coffee if I'm ever in the States for a conference or the like.


----------



## baconbits (Apr 19, 2016)

Lol.  Seto is a self proclaimed hater.  Don't take it personally, mr. shadow.  If any of you guys came to Milwaukee I'd have you over to the house for dinner.  I think it would be fun.


----------



## Nello (Apr 19, 2016)

If anyone comes to-
nah that won't happen. But i'll be in NY with my family this summer. If I see any adorable babies or bananas walking about, i'll buy you a coffee


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 19, 2016)

@Bacon

How famous are Red Letter Media in Miluwaukee? 

They obviously enjoy a lot of internet celebrity in nerd circles, but I'm curious if it translates into any real-life "celebrity" (such as people recognizing them in the street or whatnot).


----------



## baconbits (Apr 19, 2016)

I wouldn't recognize those guys on the street.  Honestly I haven't heard anyone talk about them relating it to filming here but I'm not always up on everything.


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 19, 2016)

They're pretty well known internationally for their hour-long Star Wars reviews.


----------



## Mael (Apr 19, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I hate humanities majors too, they are what have bred this third-wave feminist/SJW/blacklivesmatter bullshit. I hate you individually as well, so it works out.



This pretty much. 

Liberal arts are beyond worthless.



Mider T said:


> What do you think about patent reform?



You need to be more specific, like a lot more specific.  Are you talking about reform in dealing with patent trolls?  Are you talking about the America Invents Act of 2013?  Are you talking about reform in biomedical technology or pharmaceuticals?

Specify.  I get the sense this is one of your idiotic "I wanna know you questions" so I'll up the game and demand greater specificity. 



mr_shadow said:


> I don't hate anyone.
> 
> Not even you or Mael. I'd buy you guys coffee if I'm ever in the States for a conference or the like.



Well being Swedish does now involve the loss of spine so I can't blame you.


----------



## baconbits (Apr 19, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> They're pretty well known internationally for their hour-long Star Wars reviews.



Yeah, I see that.  People here pay attention to the Onion a lot, especially the older ones, since that originates in Wisconsin as well.


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 19, 2016)

Mael said:


> Specify.  I get the sense this is one of your idiotic "I wanna know you questions" so I'll up the game and demand greater specificity.



There's really no need to be this hostile.


----------



## Mael (Apr 19, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> There's really no need to be this hostile.



It's Mider.  Of course I have to be hostile.


----------



## Lavender (Apr 19, 2016)

Mael said:


> Well being Swedish does now involve the loss of spine so I can't blame you.


----------



## baconbits (Apr 19, 2016)

Mael said:


> It's Mider.  Of course I have to be hostile.



Mider is cool, tho.  And he hits back.

I never understood any of you guys' hostility to half the guys you beef with.  Take shadow for instance.  He disagrees with you but he's classy.  What is there to even beef with?


----------



## Mider T (Apr 19, 2016)

Mael why are you on the defensive with me?  I literally have no idea about the entire patent reform debate, I don't even know why the patent process is outdated so I was asking you, who studies it.


----------



## Mael (Apr 19, 2016)

Mider T said:


> Mael why are you on the defensive with me?  I literally have no idea about the entire patent reform debate, I don't even know why the patent process is outdated so I was asking you, who studies it.



Maybe it's because I never get your intention and I always suspect you of fucking with me.

There is no entire patent reform debate, only bits and pieces.  For example, was the America Invents Act the right idea in terms of "first to file" over "first to invent?"  Was the decision in _Chakrabarty_ still the right one determining manmade biological creations were patentable?  How do we counter the continuous patent theft/copying of China?

How is the patent process outdated?  It's lengthy and rightly so.


----------



## Mael (Apr 19, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]ZJD3RX0tz6Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Apr 19, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> I don't hate anyone.
> 
> Not even you or Mael. I'd buy you guys coffee if I'm ever in the States for a conference or the like.





baconbits said:


> Lol.  Seto is a self proclaimed hater.  Don't take it personally, mr. shadow.  If any of you guys came to Milwaukee I'd have you over to the house for dinner.  I think it would be fun.



I would also pay the coffee for NF members who want to meet a local in Paris. It could be interesting.


----------



## EJ (Apr 19, 2016)

Would you invite me to come and eat?


----------



## Toby (Apr 19, 2016)

Did someone say food or French girls


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Apr 19, 2016)

Flow said:


> Would you invite me to come and eat?



My place is really small to host someone for a dinner however for a resto in Paris,  no problem. I can also be a guid.


----------



## EJ (Apr 19, 2016)

Would you wine and dine them? Massage their tired shoulders?


----------



## EJ (Apr 19, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]6rHhW3Fnk6I[/YOUTUBE]

Oooooh, wow. I love this.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 19, 2016)

Le Male Absolu said:


> I would also pay the coffee for NF members who want to meet a local in Paris. It could be interesting.



Wish I was in Paris.


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Apr 19, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I hate humanities majors too, they are what have bred this third-wave feminist/SJW/blacklivesmatter bullshit. I hate you individually as well, so it works out.



lmao i'm dying. you guys dont need me for any drama.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 20, 2016)

We need you.  _I_ need you.

In b4 Flow



Mael said:


> Maybe it's because I never get your intention and I always suspect you of fucking with me.
> 
> There is no entire patent reform debate, only bits and pieces.  For example, was the America Invents Act the right idea in terms of "first to file" over "first to invent?"  Was the decision in _Chakrabarty_ still the right one determining manmade biological creations were patentable?  How do we counter the continuous patent theft/copying of China?
> 
> How is the patent process outdated?  It's lengthy and rightly so.



Chakrabarty?  Teach me.

Why do you think I'm fucking with you?  I will admit though I'm a little hard to read.


----------



## EJ (Apr 20, 2016)

What are ya talking about?


----------



## Mider T (Apr 20, 2016)

In after Flow


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Apr 20, 2016)

Flow said:


> Would you wine and dine them? Massage their tired shoulders?



What the?  Are you making fun of me? You guys often pretend French people are rude.  I try to show that we can can friendly welcome foreigners interested in our country and culture.  





Alwaysmind said:


> Wish I was in Paris.



I'll go in Quebec.  I don't know when.  Maybe we could meet there.


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 20, 2016)

Prince Carl Philip of Sweden just had a son, which means the House of Bernadotte will survive in the male line for another generation.

Both of his sisters have children already, so there was no danger of the royal family as such disappearing. 

But strictly speaking I think nobility can traditionally only be passed on by men. At least that's how the Swedish House of Knights sees it in their records of Swedish nobility. So even though the country allows female succession to the throne, the children of Crown Princess Victoria would be classified as belonging to the non-noble Westling family of their father. 

In the olden' days we'd be entering a new dynasty when we get to their generation. But like the British monarchy they will probably make an exception and keep the Bernadotte name. 

(Prince Charles would traditionally belong to the House of Mountbatten, like his father Prince Philip. But there is a decree re-classifying him to the House of Windsor, like his mother)


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Apr 20, 2016)

Are the royals in Sweden plagued with a history of inbreeding like Britain and Spain?


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 20, 2016)

Giraffe of Fellatio said:


> Are the royals in Sweden plagued with a history of inbreeding like Britain and Spain?



It is only in the current generation that royals have been allowed to marry commoners without any legal repercussions. Prior to that you were supposed to marry preferably a foreign royal, or at least a noble.

Since there are only so many Christian royals and nobles to choose from, you definitely rack up some inbreeding over time.

The consorts of Swedish royals have mainly been recruited from various German noble houses. In part because we are geographically close to Germany, and share a mutual rivalry with Denmark, but also because they have such as abundance of different royal and noble houses due to the fragmented organization of the Holy Roman Empire.

I calculated that the ethnic composition of the current King of Sweden is about this:

German: 69%
English: 25%
Italian: 3%
French: 3%
Swedish: 0%

The founder of the dynasty was a Frenchman, and hence their surname is Bernadotte. Yet none of the subsequent kings have married a Frenchwoman, and therefore the French element is by now heavily diluted.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Apr 20, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]mojL3wAfuCA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## EJ (Apr 20, 2016)

When I was younger I didn't know "ALLAHU AKHBAR" was religious.

Thought it was like a middle-eastern version of saying "Aloha"


----------



## EJ (Apr 20, 2016)

Le Male Absolu said:


> What the?  Are you making fun of me? You guys often pretend French people are rude.  I try to show that we can can friendly welcome foreigners interested in our country and culture.



Damn bro why you gotta come at me like that? I was just joking around.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 20, 2016)

Flow said:


> When I was younger I didn't know "ALLAHU AKHBAR" was religious.
> 
> Thought it was like a middle-eastern version of saying "Aloha"



fookin' infidel


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 20, 2016)

Come 2023, Sweden will have been a hereditary monarchy for 500 years. 

Can we stop this shit already?


----------



## Mael (Apr 20, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> Come 2023, Sweden will have been a hereditary monarchy for 500 years.
> 
> Can we stop this shit already?



Is it debilitating your country?

If not, why do you care so much?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 20, 2016)

I'm not some military expert, but even from the little I know I can see that SoG has no concept of military tactics from any point in history.


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 20, 2016)

Mael said:


> Is it debilitating your country?
> 
> If not, why do you care so much?



I like democracy.


----------



## Mael (Apr 20, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> I like democracy.



Does the Swedish monarchy have ANY say whatsoever in your democratic politics?  Is it gross interference or do they just vote or give their opinions?

If it's just that, stop whining.  You're just dealing with a relic.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 20, 2016)

It seems like a waste of money though, Mael.


----------



## Mael (Apr 20, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> It seems like a waste of money though, Mael.



If it's a financial drain, you'll hear no argument from me.  However, simply saying "I like democracy" is a very weak and emotionally-charged reason.


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 20, 2016)

I think that part of democracy is that all state-funded jobs should be theoretically open to all citizens regardless of family background. Like how in  the U.S everyone has the theoretical right to run for president.

That doesn't mean that everyone can _successfully_ run for president, but I think it is an important principle that everyone has the _right_ to do so if they so wish, however minor their chances.

Therefore I take offense when it is inscribed in our constitution that only members of the Bernadotte family are eligible to be king. They are provided all sorts of luxuries by the state and are asked to do almost nothing in return, as the monarchy's formal responsibilities have been reduced to almost none.

Given that the king has no influence on politics, abolishing the monarchy is of course not the most urgent political issue in Sweden, but I do not see why I can't still be upset about it. It's not like me having a strong opinion on this issue is preventing me from having opinions on other issues.

It's a little disheartening that someone from the oldest major republic in the world doesn't show more sympathy for this cause.


----------



## Mael (Apr 20, 2016)

Does the king hold any sway whatsoever in politics?


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 20, 2016)

Mael said:


> Does the king hold any sway whatsoever in politics?



No.

Under the constitution of 1975, the king's only domestic duties are opening the annual session of parliament, and chairing the Board of Foreign Affairs - a consultative body meant to provide continuity to our foreign policy across governments.

Most of his formal duties are international. As head of state he represents Sweden at events which require the presence of the nominal leader of the country, such as state visits. He is supposed to "seek the advice of" the government before going abroad, which in reality means he has no real control over his schedule. His itinerary is determined by which countries the current prime minister thinks should be honored with a royal visit.

He has the right to vote, but he has so far never exercised that right, out of personal choice.

Carl XVI Gustaf is likely the least-powerful monarch in Swedish history. His predecessors had a lot more nominal power under the old constitution, although after about 1917 they did not use it for fear of provoking the republicans.


----------



## baconbits (Apr 20, 2016)

Mael, stop being a knob.  He's making a legitimate point one that you probably agree with if you gave it a chance.


----------



## Mael (Apr 20, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> No.
> 
> Under the constitution of 1975, the king's only domestic duties are opening the annual session of parliament, and chairing the Board of Foreign Affairs - a consultative body meant to provide continuity to our foreign policy across governments.
> 
> ...





baconbits said:


> Mael, stop being a knob.  He's making a legitimate point one that you probably agree with if you gave it a chance.



I gave it a chance, he thoroughly explained, and I still find it a weak reason.  All the king does is open a session.

That impacts democracy in no way, shape, or form upon the rights of the common man.  So Bernadottes can only be kings.  So what?  How does that impact one's wallet or economy in any way?  How does that affect your healthcare or your education?

The impact is so infinitesimal that all the whining about it seems trivial.


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 20, 2016)

Keep throwing them hands mael. The only time you stop is when the blood on your knuckles are actually yours.


----------



## baconbits (Apr 20, 2016)

Mael said:


> I gave it a chance, he thoroughly explained, and I still find it a weak reason.  All the king does is open a session.
> 
> That impacts democracy in no way, shape, or form upon the rights of the common man.  So Bernadottes can only be kings.  So what?  How does that impact one's wallet or economy in any way?  How does that affect your healthcare or your education?
> 
> The impact is so infinitesimal that all the whining about it seems trivial.



You said "I can see if money is an issue" and he explained that it is.  He further explained how monarchy is against the principles of democracy.  He's made legitimate points and your only counter is "you're whining, Swede".  This isn't even a debate at this point.  Its shadow making legitimate points and you mocking him for reasons I don't even try to understand anymore.  Take a step back and tell me I'm wrong.


----------



## Mael (Apr 20, 2016)

> They are provided all sorts of luxuries by the state and are asked to do almost nothing in return, as the monarchy's formal responsibilities have been reduced to almost none.



I fail to see how this is a monumental impact in economics.


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 20, 2016)

You don't think it's morally questionable that we give our taxes to people we didn't elect, in return for nothing?

Unless you count the reporting on their love lives in celebrity magazines. The monarchy kind of functions as an informal state-run reality show.


----------



## Mael (Apr 20, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> You don't think it's morally questionable that we give our taxes to people we didn't elect, in return for nothing?
> 
> Unless you count the reporting on their love lives in celebrity magazines. The monarchy kind of functions as an informal state-run reality show.



At what percentage?  I mean, taxes in return for nothing could easily be said of a lot of elected officials as well or programs that never benefit you.

They also do this:


> The monarch and the members of Royal Family undertake a variety of official, unofficial and other representative duties within Sweden and abroad. The monarch and his or her family play a central role in state visits to Sweden and the sovereign conducts state visits to other nations on behalf of Sweden. Other members of the Royal Family may also represent the country abroad at lesser functions.




Not totally useless.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Apr 20, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> The monarchy kind of functions as an informal state-run reality show.



And the name of that reality show : "Släng dig i väggen" or maybe Skogstokig


----------



## baconbits (Apr 20, 2016)

Mael said:


> I fail to see how this is a monumental impact in economics.



This does nothing to respond to his point.  His point was never that the economy is impacted but rather that this is a waste of funds and that waste of funds is not insignificant.


----------



## Lavender (Apr 20, 2016)

Atleast some or all of them (I forget) take part in helping children's charity funds and such.


There are way way worse/useless royals then ours.


----------



## Mael (Apr 20, 2016)

baconbits said:


> This does nothing to respond to his point.  His point was never that the economy is impacted but rather that this is a waste of funds and that waste of funds is not insignificant.



What I posted about their roles holds merit and what Lavendar said does too.

They're not completely useless.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Apr 20, 2016)

At the very least one could make the case that they inspire nationalism the monarchy is one of those things that make sweden sweden along with all their rules and pageantry.

some people think its too to see castles and other medieval stuff that STILL owned by royalty.


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 20, 2016)

To bring up concrete figures, in 2015 taxpayers paid the monarchy 127 million crowns, which equals USD 15 million.

By international standards that is supposedly quite little, compared to what other monarchs demand from their subjects. From an American perspective I guess it might just be the cost of 1 cruise missile or something like that. xD

But as I believe I have expressed, my issue is not with the amount. I'd be upset if I was paying 1 crown. Which is ironic, because the 1 crown coins have a picture of...a royal crown printed on the back, and the king's face on the front. Hence the name of the currency.


----------



## Mael (Apr 20, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> To bring up concrete figures, in 2015 taxpayers paid the monarchy 127 million crowns, which equals USD 15 million.
> 
> By international standards that is supposedly quite little, compared to what other monarchs demand from their subjects. From an American perspective I guess it might just be the cost of 1 cruise missile or something like that. xD
> 
> But as I believe I have expressed, my issue is not with the amount. I'd be upset if I was paying 1 crown. Which is ironic, because the 1 crown coins have a picture of...a royal crown printed on the back, and the king's face on the front. Hence the name of the currency.



I'll only support your removal of monarchy if they're replaced by Vikings.  You must restore your cool, Swedes.


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 20, 2016)

Mael said:


> I'll only support your removal of monarchy if they're replaced by Vikings.  You must restore your cool, Swedes.



We'll do it when the U.S elects a Native American president. Deal?


----------



## Lavender (Apr 20, 2016)

Agreed, they need to come back.


----------



## Mael (Apr 20, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> We'll do it when the U.S elects a Native American president. Deal?



That doesn't make any sense.  The Native Americans are wholly independent from the United States as seen with reservations.


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 20, 2016)

Mael said:


> That doesn't make any sense.  The Native Americans are wholly independent from the United States as seen with reservations.



And vikings are wholly independent from Sweden as seen with their tombs.


----------



## Mael (Apr 20, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> And vikings are wholly independent from Sweden as seen with their tombs.



You missed my point.  

Vikings and Norse mythos were/are an intricate part of Swedish culture and many Swedes descended from Vikings.  Suffice to say, the same was not with the Native Americans.  

So your "deal" is unrelated.


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 20, 2016)

The Vikings converted to Christianity 500 years before Columbus landed in America, so at this point they have as much relation to us as Native Americans do to you. Probably less.

We think they're badass and enjoy seeing them featured in movies and games, but any serious attempt at a real-life revival would feel increadibly forced and out of place. I think you understand that.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 20, 2016)

Mael said:


> I'll only support your removal of monarchy if they're replaced by Vikings.  You must restore your cool, Swedes.



The term viking isn't always clear though. It excludes a lot of people but can be very broad at times.


----------



## Mael (Apr 20, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> The Vikings converted to Christianity 500 years before Columbus landed in America, so at this point they have as much relation to us as Native Americans do to you. Probably less.
> 
> We think they're badass and enjoy seeing them featured in movies and games, but any serious attempt at a real-life revival would feel increadibly forced and out of place. I think you understand that.



I should've placed an emote to denote playful banter.


----------



## baconbits (Apr 20, 2016)

Mael said:


> What I posted about their roles holds merit and what Lavendar said does too.
> 
> They're not completely useless.



No one was arguing an absolute, e.g. the royal family is absolutely worthless, so that's not a rebuttal of anything.  The point remains that their power and source of funding go against the principles of democracy and are in large part, wasteful.

Meh, why am I butting into this?  My point is that he has a point if you get my point, point taken.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Apr 20, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> The Vikings converted to Christianity 500 years before Columbus landed in America, so at this point they have as much relation to us as Native Americans do to you. Probably less.
> 
> We think they're badass and enjoy seeing them featured in movies and games, but any serious attempt at a real-life revival would feel increadibly forced and out of place. I think you understand that.



Do YOU have any viking anscestry Shadow? 

Also Vikings live on in Swedish death metal circles 

The history channel did this thing way back about the history of heavy metal and they interviewed this Swedish Death metal band and the recent issue of churches being burned down in protest supposedly of christians destroying the native viking religion.

The interviewer was like "what does your represent" and the guy just said flat out in swedish "the devil."


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 20, 2016)

makeoutparadise said:


> Do YOU have any viking anscestry Shadow?
> 
> Also Vikings live on in Swedish death metal circles
> 
> ...



All vikings were Norsemen but not all Norsemen were vikings (or had been a viking at one point or more in their livies).


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 20, 2016)

You should let Shadow fight his own battles and stop butting in. Swedes are quick to let someone throw hands for them. Let shadow man up.


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 20, 2016)

makeoutparadise said:


> Do YOU have any viking anscestry Shadow?



Most likely. But I can't know for sure because my ancestors were peasants, and therefore don't show up by name in any records from that far back.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 20, 2016)

_"It's not a practical one, but it's not genocide." Starting to think you missed that part of my post. Could somewhat explain your emberassing *(Seto's note: heh)* post. Although... so would stupidity._

Son of Goku seems to have gotten particularly crazed this year.


----------



## baconbits (Apr 20, 2016)

Personal animosity can get the best of all of us sometimes.


----------



## Lavender (Apr 20, 2016)

No viking ancestry here atleast. My whole family as far as I know origniate from Walloons way way back. And I havent heard of Walloonian vikings.


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 20, 2016)

emberassing? And then calling someone stupid. Irony is bliss.


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 20, 2016)

Lavender said:


> No viking ancestry here atleast. My whole family as far as I know origniate from Walloons way way back. And I havent heard of Walloonian vikings.



Ever been to Wallonia, Belgium?


----------



## Lavender (Apr 20, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> Ever been to Wallonia, Belgium?




Nope.

Might to to Belgium some day though. Heard it's pretty nice.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Apr 20, 2016)

Sweden is a recurrent discussion theme here.


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 20, 2016)

Not really.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Apr 20, 2016)

And now for something completely diffrent


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 20, 2016)

Different.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 20, 2016)

makeoutparadise said:


> And now for something completely diffrent



[YOUTUBE]FGK8IC-bGnU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## makeoutparadise (Apr 20, 2016)

makeoutparadise said:


> diffrent





NaS said:


> Different.



Look nas i know we've had our differences but.... :Zaru


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Apr 20, 2016)

yeah seriously what is the point of a monarch that has no point...... i feel like you guys just pay these people to live luxurious lives essentially.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 21, 2016)

NaS said:


> Different.



In b4 mr_shadow


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Apr 21, 2016)

I don't know that much but in Monaco the Prince share the power with the Conseil national. 
The prince is basically like the CEO of Monaco.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 21, 2016)

NO. KINGS. ALLOWED.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Apr 21, 2016)

Normality said:


> yeah seriously what is the point of a monarch that has no point...... i feel like you guys just pay these people to live luxurious lives essentially.



We live in the service of the king
Almighty in control of everything
As the queen decides who lives and dies tonight
We will sing
Love was never more than going lalalala


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 21, 2016)

Le Male Absolu said:


> I don't know that much but in Monaco the Prince share the power with the Conseil national.
> The prince is basically like the CEO of Monaco.



I think the monarchy in Monaco has survived because those who don't like it can very easily migrate to France. So it's hard to build up any critical mass of republicanism.


----------



## baconbits (Apr 21, 2016)

Morning, folks.  No race talk in the last few days.

...

Zero still alive?


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 21, 2016)

Does that shit turn you on or something?


----------



## baconbits (Apr 21, 2016)

That's how I got my wife.


----------



## Mael (Apr 21, 2016)

And lo it got mixed up in here.


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 21, 2016)

I just remembered that the competition in The Fast & The Furious was called "Race Wars".

Think that was meant to be a pun, or is it just some very awkward writing?


----------



## Mael (Apr 21, 2016)

HA!  Oh man it'd have a field day in the States.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 21, 2016)

That must have been quite the pickup line bacon.


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 21, 2016)

The Naruto one-shot should be out within a few hours. :WOW

Makes you feel like you're not _totally_ wasting your life on a dead forum.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 21, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> The Naruto one-shot should be out within a few hours. :WOW
> 
> Makes you think like you're not _totally_ wasting your life on a dead forum.



And so will the new convo .


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 21, 2016)

Jesus, did I write "think like"?

I guess I was deciding between "makes you think" and "makes you feel like" and my brain short-circuited.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 21, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> Jesus, did I write "think like"?
> 
> I guess I was deciding between "makes you think" and "makes you feel like" and my brain short-circuited.



As my friend would say, "what did they write you dregree with? Crayons!"


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 21, 2016)

Alwaysmind said:


> As my friend would say, "what did they write *you dregree* with? Crayons!"



I'm assuming you did that on purpose right?


----------



## Mael (Apr 21, 2016)

Oh snap am I witnessing an Uncle Tom-Off?


----------



## makeoutparadise (Apr 21, 2016)

Well david bowie AND prince in the same year


----------



## Gunners (Apr 21, 2016)

I swear Kishimoto is high on weed when writing that shit.


----------



## Mael (Apr 21, 2016)

Oh Lord what is it this time?


----------



## Gunners (Apr 21, 2016)

I don't know where to start.


----------



## Mael (Apr 21, 2016)

Pairing bullshit or plot bullshit?


----------



## Gunners (Apr 21, 2016)

An example.


----------



## Mael (Apr 21, 2016)

...

Wow.

Wait is this when all the originals had babehs?

Nvm...I got it.


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 21, 2016)

I thought someone else was doing the side stories? Oh well.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 21, 2016)

Someone else is doing the sequel that will start in May. Kishimoto did a one shot side story. 



Mael said:


> ...
> 
> Wow.
> 
> Wait is this when all the originals had babehs?



Originals?


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 21, 2016)

He may be referring to Naruto and crew who all decided to have an orgy and produce off springs around the same time.


----------



## Mael (Apr 21, 2016)

I meant original characters but I get where this is now.

It's Oro's kid.


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 21, 2016)

No spoilers outside of Konoha Library, plz.

Was just calling attention to it being out, but please keep the actual discussion where it belongs.


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 21, 2016)

Stfu we do spoilers how we want to in the cafe. Naruto spoilers what a joke.


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 21, 2016)

We're part of something called NarutoForums, so presumably at least some of us watch or read Naruto. And among those people there might be those who only watch the anime, those who haven't had time to read the latest chapter yet, or for some other reason don't want to know what happens.

Then I think we should respect those people and keep non-Library sections spoiler free.

This time I'm gonna have to ask you to shove the attitude and listen to your mod.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 21, 2016)

1) Spoilers were not posted. Mizuki being Orochimaru's son has been known for some time due to the end of the film. 

2) I don't think the rules relating to spoilers have been enforced in topics outside of the sections it relates to.


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 21, 2016)

Movie stuff is still spoiler-ish, as to my knowledge there isn't yet a good English sub out for free, and therefore there might be people who haven't seen it.

But I was mostly warning against posting future spoilers from the one-shot, not accusing anyone of having done so.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 21, 2016)

You're being idiotic about the whole thing. The information has been known for about a year. It's openly discussed in the library and nothing is said of it. There will always be people that do not know of something, so what? 

It's just another example of you needlessly interfering with conversations.


----------



## Mael (Apr 21, 2016)

It's in the fucking Naruto Wiki for fuck's sake.  Anyone curious can immediately find out.

Shadow, knock it off.


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 21, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> Movie stuff is still spoiler-ish, as to my knowledge there isn't yet a good English sub out for free, and therefore there might be people who haven't seen it.
> 
> But I was mostly warning against posting future spoilers from the one-shot, not accusing anyone of having done so.



Then don't post the fucking link in here then. All of this is because of your stupidity of being excited over the manga. No one was even talking about it until you posted the link. Maybe I should reprimand your ass for not linking to the proper section of discussion.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 21, 2016)

Time to end this thread. 
Cafe convo: where the wild butthurt grows.


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 21, 2016)

Alwaysmind said:


> Time to end this thread.



Hey, you're right.


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 21, 2016)

Alwaysmind said:


> Time to end this thread.
> Cafe convo: where the wild butthurt grows.



If you can't make the thread title properly, don't try to contribute. Put the fucking thread number. Yo fake Canadian ass really on my list to get this hands.

Cafe Convo #131: Fuck the Modlice.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 21, 2016)

NaS said:


> If you can't make the thread title properly, don't try to contribute. Put the fucking thread number. Yo fake Canadian ass really on my list to get this hands.
> 
> Cafe Convo #131: Fuck the Modlice.



What do you mean fake?


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Apr 21, 2016)

Café convo #131 : Never make NF Café great again.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Apr 21, 2016)

Boruto the movie was released in many countries including the US so we can consider that is officially not a spoiler however it's not a reason to bully Mr Shadow. Just give him your opinion on the issue.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Apr 21, 2016)

CC#131: Chairman shadows great leap forward


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 21, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> Movie stuff is still spoiler-ish, as to my knowledge there isn't yet a good English sub out for free, and therefore there might be people who haven't seen it.
> 
> But I was mostly warning against posting future spoilers from the one-shot, not accusing anyone of having done so.



First you trying to get me to not curse and now this? What the fuck?


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 21, 2016)

I'm a right moderator Hitler, ain't I? 

Hail Tazmo!


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 21, 2016)

I was gonna make a more Communist comparison...


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 21, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> First you trying to get me to not curse and now this? What the fuck?




Are you still on the cursing thing 


CC#131 God Save the Queen
Or 
CC#131 A Queen 90's, the last Castro and much much more to come in 2016


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 21, 2016)

I've only mentioned it one other time and that is when it came up, so what the hell are you talking about? 

Why don't you stop brown-nosing for a change?


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 21, 2016)

I've got the U.N Security Council all paid off, so nobody's coming to save any of you, Seto. 

I'll be hosting the Olympics while potty mouths, grammar nazis and Trump supporters toil in my death camps.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 21, 2016)

I'm here to win it all


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 21, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I've only mentioned it one other time and that is when it came up, so what the hell are you talking about?
> 
> Why don't you stop brown-nosing for a change?



We need to finish this convo today eh!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 21, 2016)

Someone's finna snipe me tho I feels it


----------



## Reznor (Apr 21, 2016)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

